# PopSugar Special Edition Resort Box



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks promising! I am such a sucker for these!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've already traded for three of the summer le items, so this was a No Brainer.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hurray! Any thoughts or ideas for this box besides sunglasses, floppy hats and sarongs?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 14, 2014)

I ordered, looking forward to see what popsugar has in store for us!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

Self tanner Sun screen Some type of beverage Beach read And Belly chain to wear with bikini (hahaha!) Diet pills Hangover remedy


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe we will finally get one of those infuser water bottles! *fingers crossed*


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm going to try really hard not to be tempted by this one. Unless they release a ridiculous spoiler. : P


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 14, 2014)

couldn't control myself got the special box even though I cancelled my regular box   I didn't want to be left out   plus I love the special boxes


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd love ...

- a great tote bag

- a thick headband 

- sunglasses (though they did do sunglasses for the summer box last year)

- an all natural mineral sunblock

- a high quality travel toiletry bag

- a travel size skincare line


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Feb 14, 2014)

I signed up, though I'm not quite sure what could be in the box. I'm excited though!


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 14, 2014)

My kids have spring break the last week of march through the first week of April. We are going on a mini vacation during that time but this box has a ship by date of March 31st so we will miss out on using any fun travel items in the box.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

What about a great beach towel or blanket? I love the tote idea and I NEED new sunglasses! My 2nd pair of my fav ChloÃ© glasses got scratched up on my last vacation and I can't find them again.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 14, 2014)

I love the idea of a tote, toiletry bag and a beach blanket.... I'd love to see a snack in there from one of the many snack boxes out there like Nibblr.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 14, 2014)

OMG so here is what I did. March was supposed to be my last box. I sent a referral to myself on another email and bought the LE box with the referral link which gave my original sub a free box because that was my second referral. So now I get the LE box and my original sub is extended thru April. Yay!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 14, 2014)

I ordered and I usually love the LE boxes! It's going to be an expensive month with my Nina Garcia coming in March also.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 14, 2014)

Didn't someone post a possible spoiler for a future PS box on another thread a few days ago? I can't find it now, but I think it was from Instagram and was a bracelet? There was some speculation that it might be for a LE box. Maybe for this one!


----------



## CSCS (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys, I just found some more info about this:

"And since Valentineâ€™s Day is positioned during travel season (a great time for couples to getaway), PopSugar is launching a Special Edition Resort box! With higher-end items, this box has everything a girl, or a couple, headed on an adventure would need. The box retails for $100 and is valued at $250, and is scheduled to order on Monday, February 17. PopSugar makes gifting super easy and allows you to print out an order conformation that you can put in a Valentineâ€™s Day card and be remembered year round! For more information, or to order the PopSugar Must Have box, visit PopSugar."

http://www.examiner.com/article/popsugar-for-valentine-s-day


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 14, 2014)

Just ordered one, my first LE box from PS!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

> Didn't someone post a possible spoiler for a future PS box on another thread a few days ago? I can't find it now, but I think it was from Instagram and was a bracelet? There was some speculation that it might be for a LE box. Maybe for this one!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Those look promising!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 14, 2014)

I love that spoiler! Hope it's in the box!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 14, 2014)

I love that spoiler too...here's hoping!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 14, 2014)

I love the spoiler how its a  spoiler because I want it  !!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

Underneath the pic it says, "packing up for #popsugar. Share the #love #stack me" I'm wondering if there will be unisex items in this box? It mentions having things a "couple" could need for traveling.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 14, 2014)

Subbing for updates!
C'mon spoilers....


----------



## RachRDH (Feb 14, 2014)

This will be my first LE box!! I love the bracelets I really hope they are in there!!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

What about a great wallet or clutch? I almost thought that lameo jewelry roll was a wallet. I love the tote bag from the Fall LE box so much still! I'd love spmething along that line but for spring and smaller.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What about a great wallet or clutch? I almost thought that lameo jewelry roll was a wallet. I love the tote bag from the Fall LE box so much still! I'd love spmething along that line but for spring and smaller.
I second this! I have been looking at Credit Card Wallets. My friend has a cute gold leather one and quickly takes it in and out of purses. It looks cute and well organized. Here is a pic. 

http://www.ebags.com/product/lodis/fairfax-avenue-credit-card-case-with-zipper-pocket/261255?productid=10265498&amp;sourceid=ADWPRODUCT&amp;couponid=94790994&amp;gclid=CObEnMjxzLwCFepFMgodJWEAQg&amp;kwid=productads-plaid^56404910058-sku^10265498-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^33615813258


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm totally in......... I love these boxes!!!


----------



## CSCS (Feb 14, 2014)

Bought one too. My first LE box because I was so bummed at not getting the winter one. So excited!!!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Feb 14, 2014)

You all are such a bad influence!!! I got it!! My first LE!!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think I can justify spending $100 on one box (as amazing as the past LE boxes have been), so I'm going to live vicariously through you all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 14, 2014)

> OMG so here is what I did. March was supposed to be my last box. I sent a referral to myself on another email and bought the LE box with the referral link which gave my original sub a free box because that was my second referral. So now I get the LE box and my original sub is extended thru April. Yay!!!


 Good job! Proud of you!


----------



## sunsets (Feb 14, 2014)

I ordered too!  Darn it!  I thought I was taking a break from PS for awhile.  I'd love a Starbucks Refresher-type mix like the past summer box (different, but still same concept), continuous spray sunscreen or self tanner that smells good, fun bowl or dish, multifunctional sarong/wrap, crossbody bagâ€¦..


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm really uncertain. I would LOVE to order it (and my mom asked what I'd like for a b-day gift...hmmmm) but I had firmly promised myself that I would get through selling/using/distributing/donating the psycho amount of stuff I accumulated in my office, all from reviewing boxes before buying anything else. So so tempting!


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 15, 2014)

That is such a good idea! I wish I'd done that !


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm really hoping for something unexpected. No sunglasses or self tanne, but stuff that you might actually get at a resort.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Feb 15, 2014)

> I'm really hoping for something unexpected. No sunglasses or self tanne, but stuff that you might actually get at a resort.


 SPA ROBE!!! But I also need new sunnies so that would be nice!!


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 15, 2014)

Cross body bag would be awesome! I wish they would come out with a $100 LE box that was just packed to the max with practical non-luxury items. I would buy that. OR one with all home stuff. Resort is good too though.


----------



## Boulderbon (Feb 15, 2014)

I snatched this up right when I got the email. I somehow missed the email for the last box, and was so sad! These have been selling out real quick lately, so no procrastinating for me! Can't wait!

Would Love:

Beautiful head wrap to keep hair out of face while washing.

Luxurious Robe.

Beach Towel.

Oversized Beach Tote.

Pedicure tools.

And a lovely book!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 15, 2014)

Some sort of luxurious body/face products that you would find at a spa

A book to read by the poolside

a beach tote

some sort of drink mix

beyond that I have no idea, all I know is I can't wait why is Mar 31st so far away?


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 15, 2014)

I caved... I just canceled my month to month but this will be my first Special Edition box.  Hope it's a great one!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 15, 2014)

I am hoping for

A beach towel

tote

jewelry

book

trail mix type snack


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 15, 2014)

I wonder if are profiles will actually be used for this box? I would love it if they used sizes so we could get things like a robe or slippers. Would love that!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm excited for this box! My wish list.. --beach towel --jewelry ( like the possible spoiler) --tropical scented body product or diffuser --portable speaker (they did this in a men's box though, but maybe a cute and girly one) --passport holder or travel wallet --travel makeup palette --massive beach bag That is probably way too ambitious but it would be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 15, 2014)

I would love:

Silica face mask (from Blue Lagoon in Iceland) like this one: http://www.bluelagoon.com/Shop/product/24/530/silica-mud-mask/default.aspx

Jewelry

Sunglasses

Drink mix

Water bottle/infuser

Gourmet trail mix

Novel/Adult card game

Tote

For once I'm going to say, no nail polish please!


----------



## sunsets (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm excited for this box! My wish list..

--beach towel
--jewelry ( like the possible spoiler)
--tropical scented body product or diffuser
--portable speaker (they did this in a men's box though, but maybe a cute and girly one)
--passport holder or travel wallet
--travel makeup palette
--massive beach bag

That is probably way too ambitious but it would be nice





I'd like a portable speaker too!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 15, 2014)

Me, I would love a pretty ankle bracelet, Lovely padded beach bag! So quality waterproof bags a couple to put wet items in! A small portable speaker would be awesome!


----------



## sunsets (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree with another postâ€¦..a Popsugar Home box would be great.  Just items for the home, nothing else!


----------



## mpatt01 (Feb 15, 2014)

> I snatched this up right when I got the email. I somehow missed the email for the last box, and was so sad! These have been selling out real quick lately, so no procrastinating for me! Can't wait! Would Love: Beautiful head wrap to keep hair out of face while washing. Luxurious Robe. Beach Towel. Oversized Beach Tote. Pedicure tools. And a lovely book!


 This would be a winner for me. Please Popsugar, no self tanner!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 15, 2014)

I was this close to ordering an Escape Monthly box when the LE Resort popped up. Took me about 3 agonizing seconds to cave in.... Perfect timing after all the snow and rain we've had. I need a happy little escape!


----------



## julztay (Feb 15, 2014)

Freaking out is an understatement.... I had canceled my subscription and was lurking around the Popsugar site about this LE Box. I'm new to the whole subscription box world. Well I clicked what I thought was the next button on my cell phone and instead, saw an order confirmation! My cell must have jumped to that field. I would have thought there would have been an order review/confirmation page before it just placed my order with one click! I have emailed Popsugar and messaged them via Facebook and have heard nothing back so far. I so need this order canceled!! Really fighting back tears at this point because the FAQ on popsugar says no cancellation on LE boxes. I have no idea what to do. Has anyone else had an issue like this in the past? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 15, 2014)

Can you call your cc company and have the charge reversed? Could tell them it was an accidental purchase and you've contacted the company without success.


----------



## julztay (Feb 15, 2014)

I did call them. It's actually a debit card and they say I would have to wait until it fully clears then file a dispute. They also said the dispute process can take up to 60 days. Thanks for the suggestion though. Basically, it seems like if PS doesn't cancel the order for me, I'm just devastatingly out of luck. Funds would go negative while I wait for a dispute resolution. I know this is all due to my stupidity with my cell phone and the lack of a final confirmation screen before placing an order with PS, but I would have hoped they would have replied by now, and could see my flurry of emails came within seconds of this error order. Thanks for the help and for putting up with my meltdown.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 15, 2014)

60 days ouch! When I cancelled my gym membership and the gym charged me anyway, my bank just had me fax them a form stating that I tried to settle with the gym and they reversed the charge immediately. Sorry your bank wasn't very helpful.


----------



## julztay (Feb 15, 2014)

At least my hubby is incredibly sweet. While I'm balling my eyes out about this he's telling my I'll probably love it and that we will be ok as far as the money... Eventually.


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 15, 2014)

> I did call them. It's actually a debit card and they say I would have to wait until it fully clears then file a dispute. They also said the dispute process can take up to 60 days. Thanks for the suggestion though. Basically, it seems like if PS doesn't cancel the order for me, I'm just devastatingly out of luck. Funds would go negative while I wait for a dispute resolution. I know this is all due to my stupidity with my cell phone and the lack of a final confirmation screen before placing an order with PS, but I would have hoped they would have replied by now, and could see my flurry of emails came within seconds of this error order. Thanks for the help and for putting up with my meltdown.


 I had a similar issue with PS when I upgraded my sub 3 months twice because of a weird delay/glitch. I contacted them and it took about four days for them to get back to me. They told me they would refund one of the charges. I'm not sure about the rule re/ LE boxes, but I'm hoping they can help you. Just be very honest about your dire situation. They are human beings too, they don't want to lose a customer over a silly glitch. It does kind of scare me how easy it is to place an order on their site. There is no order confirmation screen or anything, I bet people order by mistake all the time. Once they have your cc number on file you have to be super careful about pushing buttons.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 15, 2014)

I caved and ordered...really hoping I don't regret it!


----------



## CSCS (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *julztay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

At least my hubby is incredibly sweet. While I'm balling my eyes out about this he's telling my I'll probably love it and that we will be ok as far as the money... Eventually.
I'd contact them on Facebook -- speaking as someone who managed social media for a company, that's the best way to get them to reply ASAP. I'd write a nice message on their wall rather than a direct message. A DM doesn't hurt, but the wall makes them very conscious that others can read it and anything that might feasibly hurt their business will get taken care of ASAP. Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd contact them on Facebook -- speaking as someone who managed social media for a company, that's the best way to get them to reply ASAP. I'd write a nice message on their wall rather than a direct message. A DM doesn't hurt, but the wall makes them very conscious that others can read it and anything that might feasibly hurt their business will get taken care of ASAP. Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh and it's likely that they won't see it until Tuesday because of the holiday, just fyi, but send a follow-up message/post if they don't respond by Tuesday afternoon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Feb 15, 2014)

> OMG so here is what I did. March was supposed to be my last box. I sent a referral to myself on another email and bought the LE box with the referral link which gave my original sub a free box because that was my second referral. So now I get the LE box and my original sub is extended thru April. Yay!!!


 Damn, I wish I had thought of this!!


----------



## julztay (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll try that soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm really excited for this box! I loved the Holiday LE box so much, I hope this one is a win for me too. I'm hoping for items like: A chic, simple beach tote A light &amp; airy summer scarf that can double as a head wrap A luxurious SPF A pretty travel journal - I've been wanting to start one of these for a long time, not just to plan itineraries &amp; write about the places I've been but also to jot down my dream destinations. Beautiful jewelry (I'm kind of hoping that possible Instagram spoiler is for the regular monthly box because I think we are due a really awesome March box!)


----------



## vivianjo (Feb 16, 2014)

I sent a link to my hubs about this box. He said "lol." Then he sent me a link to a $2,200 camera lens he wants - not even in the same ballpark, buddy! Hopefully he will change his mind and I'll be discussing how much I love the box come April with all of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: He got it for me! YAY!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 16, 2014)

What if the box contained all these interesting and cool items

found/seen in the best resorts around the world?

Or things made by locals?

Would love the box to have an international resort vibe to it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 16, 2014)

> I sent a link to my hubs about this box. He said "lol." Then he sent me a link to a $2,200 camera lens he wants - not even in the same ballpark, buddy! Hopefully he will change his mind and I'll be discussing how much I love the box come April with all of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> EDIT: He got it for me! YAY!Â


 Yay for you!! Hunny deserves tons of kisses :clap


----------



## trin0183 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm getting married in Hawaii this summer (yay!), so this box will be perfect! Crossing my fingers for a great box. I am hoping for a nice SPF tinted lotion, a bathing suit cover up (not the sarong but actual cover up), book, and maybe a nice pair of sunglasses. I didn't like the house of Harlow ones last year. Ooooo, and I know this is asking for too much but a cute cross body bag for when you leave the beach!


----------



## roskandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trin0183* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting married in Hawaii this summer (yay!), so this box will be perfect! Crossing my fingers for a great box. I am hoping for a nice SPF tinted lotion, a bathing suit cover up (not the sarong but actual cover up), book, and maybe a nice pair of sunglasses. I didn't like the house of Harlow ones last year. Ooooo, and I know this is asking for too much but a cute cross body bag for when you leave the beach!
Congrats! I liked the summer one last year but I really hated the fall one so I feel like I shouldn't get this. I'll keep an eye out for everyone else, though, and live vicariously through this thread haha.


----------



## julztay (Feb 16, 2014)

> Oh and it's likely that they won't see it until Tuesday because of the holiday, just fyi, but send a follow-up message/post if they don't respond by Tuesday afternoon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I ended up posting a message on Popsugar's wall yesterday evening. I just received responses to my emails, FB message, and my post (yes.. I was freaking out!). PS has been kind enough to cancel my order and refund my account. I'm so thankful! Thanks again for the help. I hope everyone enjoys their boxes!! :-D


----------



## dbf0670 (Feb 16, 2014)

> What if the box contained all these interesting and cool items found/seen in the best resorts around the world? Or things made by locals? Would love the box to have an international resort vibe to it.


 This is what I was thinking. Items from around the world/inspired by various locations. Cute luggage tags would be nice, too! I wouldn't necessarily assume it'll be beach themed since A) they said travel and B) they did the summer box, which seemed beachy. I haven't decided if I'm going to get this one yet. $100 is a lot for a mystery box.


----------



## sunsets (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dbf0670* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is what I was thinking. Items from around the world/inspired by various locations.
Cute luggage tags would be nice, too! I wouldn't necessarily assume it'll be beach themed since A) they said travel and B) they did the summer box, which seemed beachy.
I haven't decided if I'm going to get this one yet. $100 is a lot for a mystery box.
I'd love luggage tags, but mine always get ripped off by airport personnel.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 17, 2014)

updates!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 17, 2014)

> This is what I was thinking. Items from around the world/inspired by various locations. Cute luggage tags would be nice, too! I wouldn't necessarily assume it'll be beach themed since A) they said travel and B) they did the summer box, which seemed beachy. I haven't decided if I'm going to get this one yet. $100 is a lot for a mystery box.


 I guess when I hear the word resort I immediately think of a big fancy pool, cabanas and a cushy private beach, but it could mean anything. I guess I'm just a beach girl at heart... haha. I love the idea of international inspired "local" destination finds! Also cute luggage tags is a great idea. I've been wanting a Tumi tag for a while.


----------



## gabbertelly (Feb 17, 2014)

> I second this! I have been looking at Credit Card Wallets. My friend has a cute gold leather one and quickly takes it in and out of purses. It looks cute and well organized. Here is a pic.Â  http://www.ebags.com/product/lodis/fairfax-avenue-credit-card-case-with-zipper-pocket/261255?productid=10265498&amp;sourceid=ADWPRODUCT&amp;couponid=94790994&amp;gclid=CObEnMjxzLwCFepFMgodJWEAQg&amp;kwid=productads-plaid^56404910058-sku^10265498-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^33615813258


I thought so too! But, I've discovered that my iphone fits in one of the pockets so I plan to try and rock this as a clutch on a night out and see what I think!


----------



## gabbertelly (Feb 17, 2014)

> I'd like aÂ portable speaker too!


That would be awesome! I don't have a pool, but I'd totally use it while laying out in the sun during the summer!


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 17, 2014)

Subbing for updates!


----------



## dmarie93 (Feb 17, 2014)

I live in South Florida so I HAD to get this one even though I wasn't impressed with my first box (February). I LOVED the summer must have box last year so I hope this one is similar since I live in such a tropical climate that everything will be used. I think id only get these summer themed LE boxes because the fall and winter ones feature things I cant use (scarves, gloves etc). Super excited and hoping for a great box


----------



## pbpink (Feb 17, 2014)

> I live in South Florida so I HAD to get this one even though I wasn't impressed with my first box (February). I LOVED the summer must have box last year so I hope this one is similar since I live in such a tropical climate that everything will be used. I think id only get these summer themed LE boxes because the fall and winter ones feature things I cant use (scarves, gloves etc). Super excited and hoping for a great box


 me too! in sofla! i just did golden tote and i hope they do not send sweaters, i did tell them in my style notes!! can't wait to get this box! i just rec'd the email today, so bizarre since i have the monthly sub - glad it was still available! how long do the LE's normally sell out in, like a few days or a few weeks?


----------



## CSCS (Feb 17, 2014)

Another possible hint at what's in the box! Sounds like it might be heavier on fashion and beauty items, rather than home, which is to be expected, I guess. Can't wait!!

Q: What will I receive in my Special Edition Resort box?




POPSUGAR Support
last Friday at 12:36
Lisa Sugar and her editorial team have curated an exciting, Resort themed Special Edition box full of fun, on-trend fashion and beauty items, and more that we will deliver to your door. This Special Edition box features full-size products and premium items, including tried-and-true classics, celebrity favorites, and brands consumers have yet to discover.
https://musthave.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/200094099-Q-What-will-I-receive-in-my-Special-Edition-Resort-box-


----------



## CSCS (Feb 17, 2014)

Also, I think people hear 'Resort' and think 'Club Med', but I think looking at the fashion trends for Resort 2014 might be closer to the mark: http://www.style.com/trendsshopping/trendreport/070813_Resort_Trends/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 18, 2014)

My wish list is pretty generic (beach blanket, sunnies, sarong, beach read, ear buds, etc.) but the one really special thing I would LOVE to see are some waterproof bangles like these:

http://www.budhagirl.com/Products/Bracelets/Bangles/All-Weather-Bangles-Buddhist-Prayer-Bead-Large-wit


----------



## Kaitlin Walker (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My wish list is pretty generic (beach blanket, sunnies, sarong, beach read, ear buds, etc.) but the one really special thing I would LOVE to see are some waterproof bangles like these:

http://www.budhagirl.com/Products/Bracelets/Bangles/All-Weather-Bangles-Buddhist-Prayer-Bead-Large-wit
I would be so bummed if we got bangles.  I have yet to find a bangle bracelet in existence that actually stays on my wrists.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kaitlin Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would be so bummed if we got bangles.  I have yet to find a bangle bracelet in existence that actually stays on my wrists.
bangles would be a nightmare they can either be to big or to small . I personally have never found a bangle that can stay on me


----------



## sunsets (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  bangles would be a nightmare they can either be to big or to small . I personally have never found a bangle that can stay on me
Agreed. I prefer more fitted bracelets that don't move around a lot and don't clank around or feel like they're going to slide off.


----------



## sunsets (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe Popsugar is secretly planning a huge surprise for all of us who purchased the Special Edition Must Have Resort box and are going to fly us to a luxurious resort for a week and when we open it there will be plane tickets!  

Nahhhhâ€¦â€¦But, a girl can dream, right?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Maybe Popsugar is secretly planning a huge surprise for all of us who purchased the Special Edition Must Have Resort box and are going to fly us to a luxurious resort for a week and when we open it there will be plane tickets! Â  Nahhhhâ€¦â€¦But, a girl can dream, right? :sunshine:


 Dream yes, but happen NO! I am not that lucky, PSMH is not that giving and well anything good just never comes my way. . . .Nancy. : ( not that I would want it to. . .but it is a wonderful thought !! ,


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey Beauties!

I just ordered this box as all of the past Limited Edition Boxes seemed AH-MAZ-ING! &amp; The Resort theme is SO perfect &amp; Welcomed right about NOW!! Anyways, I am beyond excited and can hardly wait till the end of march!

The are some items I'm hoping are included:

-A cute flowy beach cover up

-A pair of cute sunglasses

-A nice water bottle/tumbler (I like the idea someone posted before of an infuser bottle)

-A luxurious salt or sugar scrub

-A super adorable headband

-A gradual self tanner
-A yummy drink mix or a drink recipe book

-A tropical scented candle

Hmm...... the possibilities are endless. I just hope we all don't get a pink beach towel that says POPSUGAR in huge letters!! LOL I wouldn't mind a beach towel but maybe something more subtle on the advertising front. Maybe pastel stripes with the logo in the corner. Oh gosh now that I've said It watch it be exactly what we get!!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 19, 2014)

Oooh, what about some cool headphones and an audio book download.

I hope really hard that they don't send a self tanner. I'm tan, I was born tan. I can get more tan, but that happens naturally. I can see an Sun Protection product but please Pop Sugar, don't send tanner. Not that people of color don't tan, but I don't know any black person who feels the need to fake bake. But then again, I don't know all of us, so I can't speak for all of us.  

I'm ALWAYS down for sunglasses. Extra points if they are a weird color or shape... but I doubt they'd send something like that because a lot of people wouldn't like a pair of hot pink cat-eye shades like I would (although Fancy box sent out a very cute pair). 

Water bottle/Infuser sounds great. I've been wanting an infuser bottle but I'm afraid that as soon as I buy it, it'll come in a sub box. Drink mix sounds good too, Margarita's please! 

I'm afraid abou tthe beach towel. I don't like plain stuff, but I also don't like stuff that's OVER logo'd. So I'm with @SimplyChelle xX

on that one. I'm afraid it's gonna be a super huge POP SUGAR logo on it. Ugh.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 19, 2014)

It's funny hearing everyone's preferences... I'd love a pair of sunglasses but at the same time, it would worry me. I don't really have a bridge to my nose and cannot wear most sunglasses. It makes me incredibly sad. I am with @DevinMcWhite on the self tanner - no self tanner, please!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's funny hearing everyone's preferences... I'd love a pair of sunglasses but at the same time, it would worry me. I don't really have a bridge to my nose and cannot wear most sunglasses. It makes me incredibly sad. I am with @DevinMcWhite on the self tanner - no self tanner, please!
Never thought about that re: sunglasses. Good point. I LOVE shades. The bigger, the better. I never thought about a nose bridge being a hindrance. I'm glad you mentioned that though.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Never thought about that re: sunglasses. Good point. I LOVE shades. The bigger, the better. I never thought about a nose bridge being a hindrance. I'm glad you mentioned that though. 
I would LOVE some big shades! I just can't pull it off with the non nose bridge. Damn genetics! They don't lay right and then I have this huge gap where the glasses are supposed to hit your bridge. Sigh...


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I hope really hard that they don't send a self tanner. I'm tan, I was born tan. I can get more tan, but that happens naturally. I can see an Sun Protection product but please Pop Sugar, don't send tanner. Not that people of color don't tan, but I don't know any black person who feels the need to fake bake. But then again, I don't know all of us, so I can't speak for all of us.  
Agreed!  I am already tan, and I tan so easily and quickly that I have to hide under umbrellas when I am at the beach.  Otherwise, I'd be unrecognizable after about an hour.  Self tanner would make me very unhappy.  Too bad PS can't fit a cabana in the box!


----------



## 3Mta (Feb 19, 2014)

I would love a Westin resort hotel candle or other signature hotel scent candle so I can feel like I'm on vacation. I would also like a sunscreen from a lux brand like Amore Pacific.


----------



## sunsets (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Mta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love a Westin resort hotel candle or other signature hotel scent candle so I can feel like I'm on vacation. I would also like a sunscreen from a lux brand like Amore Pacific.
I love Amore Pacific!


----------



## Anselee (Feb 20, 2014)

There was a great project on Kickstarter that was called a tallow it was a beach towel that had not only a pillow but on one side a pocket place for your phone that allows your head phone free and the blanket to cover it from over heating and a zipper on other side to hide your wallet and sun block. I missed and it is very resort friendly so I'd love to see that!    The swell bottle I got from last year's summer special box is literally the best water bottle ever the ice lasts and last...


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 20, 2014)

I love that swell water bottle. I snagged it from my husband"s summer box. It is also awesome for adult beverages at festivals and picnics so you don't spill and can store in a back pack.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love that swell water bottle. I snagged it from my husband"s summer box. It is also awesome for adult beverages at festivals and picnics so you don't spill and can store in a back pack.

I love me some adult beverages....


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 21, 2014)

I've always wondered about subscription boxes sending out things like bloody mary mix or wine and that sort of thing. Especially for those boxes who don't require you to submit your age. Like can't they get in big trouble if they're sending someone under the age of 21 something like that? That's supplying for a minor which can be a pretty hefty fine. I'm sure that a decent percentage of most of those boxes are over 21 but some are not.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't think any sub boxes send out actual alcohol, just things that could be used with alcohol. THe Bloody Mary mix we received in the men's box was just to add to a drink which could be a virgin bloody. WE also got that wine tote which was a little odd but no actual wine. I know it would be really tough to do alcohol in a box as every state has different laws about this. So e states can not have alcohol shipped to you. I know this because I live near wine country and some people can't ship their wine. Thinking along those lines, perhaps we will get some kind of beverage holder. I know the water infuser has been mentioned and I'm all about that! That does seem "resort" oriented as they always have infused water at the spas as resorts.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Whose ready for a spoiler? ðŸ™‹me me me


----------



## Canny Charlene (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh, what about some cool headphones and an audio book download.

I hope really hard that they don't send a self tanner. I'm tan, I was born tan. I can get more tan, but that happens naturally. I can see an Sun Protection product but please Pop Sugar, don't send tanner. *Not that people of color don't tan, but I don't know any black person who feels the need to fake bake. *But then again, I don't know all of us, so I can't speak for all of us. 

I'm ALWAYS down for sunglasses. Extra points if they are a weird color or shape... but I doubt they'd send something like that because a lot of people wouldn't like a pair of hot pink cat-eye shades like I would (although Fancy box sent out a very cute pair).

Water bottle/Infuser sounds great. I've been wanting an infuser bottle but I'm afraid that as soon as I buy it, it'll come in a sub box. Drink mix sounds good too, Margarita's please!

I'm afraid abou tthe beach towel. I don't like plain stuff, but I also don't like stuff that's OVER logo'd. So I'm with @SimplyChelle xX

on that one. I'm afraid it's gonna be a super huge POP SUGAR logo on it. Ugh.



  My thoughts exactly..this is my only hestitation on ordering this box.  I'm black and would be pissed if not only I received it but if a good amount of the box value went into this type of product.  Last year's FFF had a spray tanner and I felt a bit cheated, even though there was enough value in other products I loved.  I also don't want a bronzer, even though that's easier to justify...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 21, 2014)

I doubt they'll send fake tanner, but I do think they'll include a sunscreen, I'd predict SuperGoop or Coola.

I'm curious if they'll do sunglasses or a water bottle, since both were in last year's summer fun box.

I'm on the fence about ordering this one, while I love the summer season and the idea of a vacation/resort box. I think it will be similar to last years summer special edition box and that wasn't my favorite special edition box. I ended up giving away a few items in that box as gifts, however it made great gifts and came at the perfect time for my mom's b-day, my sister's b-day and mother's days.  

I wish they'd release a spoiler, that would really help me decide to order (or not).


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I know I wish they would release a spoiler also. I think they might because the boxes haven't sold out yet.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know I wish they would release a spoiler also. I think they might because the boxes haven't sold out yet.
That's kinda why I'm holding out, if they don't sell quickly maybe they'll release a spoiler and that'll make it easier for me to decide.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 21, 2014)

I bet next week they will release a spoiler if they haven't sold out. :sunshine:


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 21, 2014)

> I bet next week they will release a spoiler if they haven't sold out. :sunshine:


 I have ordered mine but my BF birthday is April 1st! No joke lol. I am debating on ordering a box for her but I want to see a spoiler first before I order it for her. It's a special year for her so I want it to be a special gift!


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I doubt they'll send fake tanner, but I do think they'll include a sunscreen, I'd predict SuperGoop or Coola.

I'm curious if they'll do sunglasses or a water bottle, since both were in last year's summer fun box.

I'm on the fence about ordering this one, while I love the summer season and the idea of a vacation/resort box. I think it will be similar to last years summer special edition box and that wasn't my favorite special edition box. I ended up giving away a few items in that box as gifts, however it made great gifts and came at the perfect time for my mom's b-day, my sister's b-day and mother's days.  

I wish they'd release a spoiler, that would really help me decide to order (or not).  

I really want to try Coola mineral sunscreen. This is my first limited edition box, so I really hope they do sunglassed again. Fingers crossed for a spoiler soon!


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Feb 21, 2014)

I saw this on Julep's site.  I wonder if this could be in "The Resort" box...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsASubInABox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I saw this on Julep's site.  I wonder if this could be in "The Resort" box...

That's super cute!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 21, 2014)

One thing I love from last year's summer fun box is that Truffle pouch. I know everyone was like "Ew what the heck is this? Boring!" but it's come in super handy and I love the way it's made. I'm thinking about buying a smaller one for my purse. They're so cute!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 21, 2014)

> I saw this on Julep's site.Â  I wonder if this could be in "The Resort" box...


Oooh, I want that! Esp with the Polymer Top Coat. This stuff is GREAT. I got it in a past PSbox and it dried so fast that u could paint my nails at night, go to sleep and wake up to a great looking finish. Loved it. I used it all up. I haven't been able to find anything as good in stores and I don't want to join julep or pay the extra cost for not being a maven.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One thing I love from last year's summer fun box is that Truffle pouch. I know everyone was like "Ew what the heck is this? Boring!" but it's come in super handy and I love the way it's made. I'm thinking about buying a smaller one for my purse. They're so cute!
I would love a pouch like that. It would come in so handy for travel and my work bag!


----------



## sunsets (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Anselee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was a great project on Kickstarter that was called a tallow it was a beach towel that had not only a pillow but on one side a pocket place for your phone that allows your head phone free and the blanket to cover it from over heating and a zipper on other side to hide your wallet and sun block. I missed and it is very resort friendly so I'd love to see that!    The swell bottle I got from last year's summer special box is literally the best water bottle ever the ice lasts and last...
That would be cool, or I'd even like a towel with the top sewn like a pocket so it slides over the top of your beach chair so it won't budge.  Mine always slips or blows to the side.  My friend has one and I've been wanting one, too!


----------



## sunsets (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd also love translucent powder brush-on sunscreen.  I love how it can be applied over makeup without smudging or leaving a greasy, shiny look.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 21, 2014)

I wonder if we would get some of the brands mentioned (julep, super goop) in a resort box if we've already gotten them in the normal box. Hmmm. Oh, and I am wondering if we will get the Margot Elena stuff that they're giving away in the regular box. They had tokyomilk in the December special edition box and they are owned by the same company. Btw I was looking at resort 2014 stuff online and even though I don't think we'd get Essie in a luxury box I still love these colors: http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/02/03/essie-resort-2014-collection/


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if we would get some of the brands mentioned (julep, super goop) in a resort box if we've already gotten them in the normal box. Hmmm.

Oh, and I am wondering if we will get the Margot Elena stuff that they're giving away in the regular box. They had tokyomilk in the December special edition box and they are owned by the same company.

Btw I was looking at resort 2014 stuff online and even though I don't think we'd get Essie in a luxury box I still love these colors: http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2014/02/03/essie-resort-2014-collection/
I was wondering this also. Upon further googling on Margot Elena...she is also responsible for Library of Flowers. HMMMM.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, and I'd like to see this in the box: http://www.ahavaus.com/gentle-body-exfoliator 

It sorta fits in with the resport (spa) theme...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Oh, and I'd like to see this in the box:Â http://www.ahavaus.com/gentle-body-exfoliatorÂ  It sorta fits in with the resport (spa) theme...


 I love Ahava products! They are absolutely awesome! Saying that I haven't tried out the body exfoliator yet. Now saying that , YES!! I would love to get it in the box! : )


----------



## jessrose18 (Feb 21, 2014)

oh i want a spoiler!

 i would love a luxury beach towel , exfoliant, a nice summer perfume, leather passport cover, etc///

i thought about the resort julep set as well, i was eyeing it when it came out in january but didn't get it, i hope we do!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 21, 2014)

I cancelled my regular PS subscription so I've been thinking about this box quite a bit. 

This would be a good box for me:

A cute zippered pouch: http://www.flight001.com/products/toiletry-bags/f1-another-destination-pouch.html

Ahava Body Exfoliator: http://www.ahavaus.com/gentle-body-exfoliator

Infuser Water Bottle: http://www.uncommongoods.com/product/flavor-infuser-water-bottle

Julep Resort Collection: http://www.julep.com/the-resort-collection-2559.html

Something from a snack box sub (NOT NatureBox) with a discount code: http://www.nibblrbox.com/

Sunglasses: http://www.warbyparker.com/sunglasses/women

I do think we will get that (possible) instagram spoiler that was posted previously in the thread. Here is the website for that: http://www.siscoberluti.com/

I also somehow think we will see the Lollia since there is that tie to Tokyo Milk and Library of Flowers and the PS Giveaway for this collection on the FB page: http://lollialife.com/t/fragrances/calm

I'd be extremely happy to get these two items in the box.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

So this is my first Popsugar LE box..and from what I've heard in the past, they've been great and sold out super quickly. Is it weird then that this one is still for sale? After more than a week?


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this is my first Popsugar LE box..and from what I've heard in the past, they've been great and sold out super quickly. Is it weird then that this one is still for sale? After more than a week?
A couple of things might account for this. One, they might realize that they need more boxes and so there are more available (It didn't say how many on their site that I could see). The last few boxes were also close to the holidays so a lot of people picked them up as gifts, which could explain why they sold out so fast.

Edit: The resort theme might not appeal to some people either, even though I love it.


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 22, 2014)

> So this is my first Popsugar LE box..and from what I've heard in the past, they've been great and sold out super quickly. Is it weird then that this one is still for sale? After more than a week?


 Unfortunately, for. popsugar, I think it just shows a lack of interest from customers. The only LE box I've ever seen not sell out in a day or two was the For Him Holiday in Dec.The good news is that was a great box. I liked that one better than the For Her box. Of course, there's always the chance they just made a bunch more this time. Either way, I don't think the fact that it hasn't sold out is indicative of its contents.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Unfortunately, for. popsugar, I think it just shows a lack of interest from customers. The only LE box I've ever seen not sell out in a day or two was the For Him Holiday in Dec.The good news is that was a great box. I liked that one better than the For Her box. Of course, there's always the chance they just made a bunch more this time. Either way, I don't think the fact that it hasn't sold out is indicative of its contents.

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A couple of things might account for this. One, they might realize that they need more boxes and so there are more available (It didn't say how many on their site that I could see). The last few boxes were also close to the holidays so a lot of people picked them up as gifts, which could explain why they sold out so fast.


Both totally valid points! I think I might just be reading too much into it. It'll be interesting to see if and when it does sell out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely looking forward to receiving a spoiler soon!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this is my first Popsugar LE box..and from what I've heard in the past, they've been great and sold out super quickly. Is it weird then that this one is still for sale? After more than a week?
A lot of people I know who were big popsugar fans recently walked away from the box totally due to the last few boxes and price increase.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 22, 2014)

The last summer box was available for a long time. I remember because I wasn't going to buy it but eventually talked myself into it a few weeks before it started shipping. Also, did the holiday box sell out quickly this year? I don't think it did either. I'm guessing they have a lot more inventory than they did with the first few.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 22, 2014)

Remember the good ol' days of the special edition boxes when they had a count down on how many boxes were left?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I remember! I wish they still did that.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 22, 2014)

I haven't gone ahead and bought it yet because I haven't been wowed by the last few boxes. I liked them and everything will be used, but I couldn't justify the price increase. I'm glad so many felt they got their values worth, but I didn't. I'm hoping they'll release a spoiler soon, I'd proabably purchase then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

> The last summer box was available for a long time. I remember because I wasn't going to buy it but eventually talked myself into it a few weeks before it started shipping. Also, did the holiday box sell out quickly this year? I don't think it did either. I'm guessing they have a lot more inventory than they did with the first few.


 Not sure about the summer box but I know the LE Holiday Box went up on 10/30 and sold out by 10/31. It was on the heels of the NM box. Maybe they realized how quickly they were going out and decided to add more. I really hope this box is awesome!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Feb 23, 2014)

I wonder if the better the box, the less quantities they have.  I REALLY hope that is not the case.  I am pushing myself for 5 lbs weight loss = limited edition box.  Yep, if I don't loose it, it'll have to sit there teasing me.  That's my theory anyway.


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Unfortunately, for. popsugar, I think it just shows a lack of interest from customers. The only LE box I've ever seen not sell out in a day or two was the For Him Holiday in Dec.The good news is that was a great box. I liked that one better than the For Her box. Of course, there's always the chance they just made a bunch more this time. Either way, I don't think the fact that it hasn't sold out is indicative of its contents.
I personally haven't bought it because summer is my least favorite season! I buy every other special edition. Maybe it is the same thing for some people? (although, that's a long shot because I thought most people love summer)

I do want to see what is in it though!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I personally haven't bought it because summer is my least favorite season! I buy every other special edition. Maybe it is the same thing for some people? (although, that's a long shot because I thought most people love summer)
I do want to see what is in it though!


I love summer but I don't care for the summery things boxes send. I don't care about looking tan, don't like salt spray on my hair, and most sunglasses are way too big on me. Bronze or orangey cosmetics don't suit my skintone, and I dislike the neon bright colours that often pop up for summer.

So if the box is like that, I wouldn't like it. But if it's more travel-themed or spa-oriented, I might love it. I've noticed that often there's at least one person selling the full box after it comes out, so I may just wait and buy it off somebody if I really like it. A spoiler from PS could change my mind though.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love summer but I don't care for the summery things boxes send. I don't care about looking tan, don't like salt spray on my hair, and most sunglasses are way too big on me. Bronze or orangey cosmetics don't suit my skintone, and I dislike the neon bright colours that often pop up for summer.

So if the box is like that, I wouldn't like it. But if it's more travel-themed or spa-oriented, I might love it. I've noticed that often there's at least one person selling the full box after it comes out, so I may just wait and buy it off somebody if I really like it. A spoiler from PS could change my mind though. 
OMG @ salt spray! I didn't think about it, but that'd be a blower too. I hope there's someone of color on the decision making board for this box.I don't want to sound like a broken record but Black folks don't generally use salt spray. Again, not all, I can't speak for all black people, but I don't know ANY black woman that would spray her hair with salt water. I bought this box on an impulse, I got the email and was all for it, but the more I think about it, the more I think this box could be something I shouldn't have gotten. I'm nervous now. Please think about us too, PopSugar.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I really wish they would release a spoiler so we have some idea of where they might be going with this box. But even then, sometimes items can be random. At least we would know if we liked one item.


----------



## emwdz (Feb 24, 2014)

So... after much debating, I literally just purchased it. Since it's been available for so long, I've been swaying back and forth on if I should get it or not, and I've been doing some online shopping this evening so I had my debit card handy and it was unfortunately really convenient to get it lol. I was going to get another 3 month sub now, too, but I think I'll wait until I get the March box and the Special Edition Resort box to decide on that!

This is going to be my first Special Edition box and I'm really nervous. I got it because I have a little bit of extra money right now, but I am a full time college student with a part time job, so if I end up spending $100 on a bunch of stuff I don't like then I'm going to be VERY sad. After my order confirmation went through I just kind of stared at the screen in disbelief that I actually bought it lol 




. However, I've liked all the other Special Edition boxes they've sent out. 

I'm agreeing with a lot of what you all are saying! I would not enjoy a tanning product (but I would enjoy a high end sunscreen,) I would not enjoy a hair salt spray (I have a pixie,) and I definitely hope it's more spa-themed, but I don't hate summery products. My only worry is that with the travel-inspired side of it, they'll send a bunch of products like luggage tags, passport holders, luggage scales, etc. that I will have no use for because though I do travel quite often, I never_ fly_. 

I'm so nervous and excited - I'm just ready for it to ship!


----------



## sunsets (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emwdz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... after much debating, I literally just purchased it. Since it's been available for so long, I've been swaying back and forth on if I should get it or not, and I've been doing some online shopping this evening so I had my debit card handy and it was unfortunately really convenient to get it lol. I was going to get another 3 month sub now, too, but I think I'll wait until I get the March box and the Special Edition Resort box to decide on that!

This is going to be my first Special Edition box and I'm really nervous. I got it because I have a little bit of extra money right now, but I am a full time college student with a part time job, so if I end up spending $100 on a bunch of stuff I don't like then I'm going to be VERY sad. After my order confirmation went through I just kind of stared at the screen in disbelief that I actually bought it lol 



. However, I've liked all the other Special Edition boxes they've sent out. 

I'm agreeing with a lot of what you all are saying! I would not enjoy a tanning product (but I would enjoy a high end sunscreen,) I would not enjoy a hair salt spray (I have a pixie,) and I definitely hope it's more spa-themed, but I don't hate summery products. My only worry is that with the travel-inspired side of it, they'll send a bunch of products like luggage tags, passport holders, luggage scales, etc. that I will have no use for because though I do travel quite often, I never_ fly_. 

I'm so nervous and excited - I'm just ready for it to ship!
I also didn't feel that comfortable forking over $100 for a box of completely unknown items, but I know that a lot of people have success selling and/or trading items, so that helped justify my decision.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yayay so excited for the spoiler! Really like the cuyana towel! (http://www.cuyana.com/turkish-towel-rose.html)

Also possible future spoilers?

http://www.pinterest.com/popsugarmh/inspiration-special-edition-resort/


----------



## mvangundy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Love the towel! Very pretty and resort-ish! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.cuyana.com/turkish-towel-blue.html Looks like there could be some color variations!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 25, 2014)

Love it too! I will absolutely be able to put this to good use!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 25, 2014)

Dangit, I have been trying to ignore this box and I finally gave in after I saw the spoiler.  I'm going on my Babymoon/Anniversary vacation in late May so I'm chalking this up as my vacation "treat" before my post-baby body never sees the sun again.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 25, 2014)

Good spoiler, and I'm loving some items on the pinterest. $55 so that leaves $195 left right didn't it say $250 value


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 25, 2014)

Love it! It will work in my bathroom all year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure about the Pinterest collage...I hope it inspired them in a good way. Sometimes it's hard to tell what they'll do with beach glass and seashells.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 25, 2014)

Omg.... I could literally cry right now I'm so happy. I've been eyeing that EXACT towel for YEARS!! I've been having the work day from hell and that just made it so much better. THANK YOU POPSUGAR!!!!
Edit: Actually this is the towel I've been eyeing http://www.serenaandlily.com/Bath/Luxury-Bath-Towels-Fouta-Oversized-Towel 

....kind of wish I hadn't gone back and found it because I still want that one, but close enough!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 25, 2014)

Love the Pinterest board! I think those bracelets will be included and possibly a belt. Maybe some massage oil? I'm jazzed by this box!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone notice the cactus on the bottom of the pinterest board? I'm hoping there aren't any items relating to a cactus...haha


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh man this pushes me in the direction of ordering........I wonder if they'll sell out before Friday (payday)?


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love the Pinterest board! I think those bracelets will be included and possibly a belt. Maybe some massage oil? I'm jazzed by this box!
I like the Pinterest board &amp; really like the spoiler also. I think the bracelets fits in with their theme. If we get those and the Lollia the Calm, I would seriously be one happy camper!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh I like the actual Pinterest page better than the collage. The Maldives are on there like three times and that is a dream destination for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Feb 25, 2014)

I looooooove that towelll I loooove those towells YAY!! They've officially redeemed themselves in my eyes -- PS LE boxes for ever and always. &lt;3. Just don't put any d*** dial in this box.


----------



## CSCS (Feb 25, 2014)

The towel looks awesome (I LOVE my Cuyana scarf, it's such great quality) and judging by the Pinterest board, it looks like we're definitely getting those Sisco &amp; Berluti bracelets in the box. The Pinterest board calls out turquoise, brass and labradorite, all of which are in these bracelets:


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 25, 2014)

I just assumed most of it was color related/ definitely relaxation. Wonder if there will be massage oils or something like that. Getting excited, too bad we won't get it until April!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmmm -- can a person buy two boxes??? I really want a second towel. Sure I can buy one for $55, but that isn't any fun....


----------



## gabbertelly (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Mta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love a Westin resort hotel candle or other signature hotel scent candle so I can feel like I'm on vacation. I would also like a sunscreen from a lux brand like Amore Pacific.
Oh my gosh, Amore Pacific! I just recently got to try their enzyme peel and I am _obsessed._ It is terrific for my dry skin. I have tiny little rough bumps on my forehead and they are literally almost gone after less than a week of use. I'd be thrilled to get to try another one of Amore Pacific's products!


----------



## mpatt01 (Feb 25, 2014)

I LOVE the spoiler. Now I'm happy I bought the box.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow... that pinterest board is so soothing to look at


----------



## ladyrox (Feb 25, 2014)

Gah!  I was doing so well holding out and then they had to send that spoiler.  Oh well, so much for my self-restraint.  



Spoiler



Although, I really hope they don't include those Sisco Berluti bracelets (is it asking too much that they be in the regular March box?), otherwise there goes $148 of value that I'm pretty sure I won't want. 

As far as I can tell, those three bracelets in the pic are these three: 

http://www.siscoberluti.com/product/265/Turquoise ($68)

http://www.siscoberluti.com/product/430/Brass-Porcupine ($40)

http://www.siscoberluti.com/product/429/Brass-Rondelle ($40)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone notice the cactus on the bottom of the pinterest board? I'm hoping there aren't any items relating to a cactus...haha
There are multiple cactus pics...not sure what that means but I'd to get a little cactus!  My kids would enjoy it too.  

Loving all of the gorgeous maldives pics, now I want to go there!  I'm excited for coconut scented spa goodies and an oversized creamy knit beach coverup.  SO GLAD I GOT THIS BOX!!!


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 25, 2014)

> I LOVE the spoiler. Now I'm happy I bought the box.


 My sentiments exactly!


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm glad that the spoiler doesn't make me want to buy the box at all Phew!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 25, 2014)

Can someone post the instagram pic?  It's blocked from work (boo).


----------



## MsBLittleton (Feb 25, 2014)

This is amazing !!!!! I'm in love ... Cactus aloe Vera or sunscreen???? Ohhh I can't wait!!!ðŸ’—


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 25, 2014)

> Can someone post the instagram bracelet pic? Â It's blocked from work (boo).


 I posted it on the first page of this thread under a spoiler.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I posted it on the first page of this thread under a spoiler.
I'm a ding dong, that means I did see it earlier.  Thanks!  Wow, very excited that all 3 are packaged together, that's amazing.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, after posting about how I wasnâ€™t going to buy this one, I caved. Iâ€™ve been wanting a towel like that for a while, and the pinterest board sucked me in. (Also, there is a pen in that collage. Please let there be a pen!) The pinterest is more what I love about the seaside, as opposed to the neon fun-in-the-sun stuff. 

Best case scenario based on pinterest:

Saltwater taffy, everything in blues and aquas, something that smells like coconut, a pen, massage stone set, the bracelets from instagram

Worst case scenario based on pinterest:

A live cactus, monkey-topped sunglasses, clothespins, a $50 voucher towards a stay in Maldives, that hat Jessica Albaâ€™s wearing


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 25, 2014)

How big is the towel, I'm wondering. Is it like a bath towel or like a hand towel?


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, after posting about how I wasnâ€™t going to buy this one, I caved. Iâ€™ve been wanting a towel like that for a while, and the pinterest board sucked me in. (Also, there is a pen in that collage. Please let there be a pen!) The pinterest is more what I love about the seaside, as opposed to the neon fun-in-the-sun stuff. 

Best case scenario based on pinterest:

Saltwater taffy, everything in blues and aquas, something that smells like coconut, a pen, massage stone set, the bracelets from instagram

Worst case scenario based on pinterest:

A live cactus, monkey-topped sunglasses, clothespins, a $50 voucher towards a stay in Maldives, that hat Jessica Albaâ€™s wearing

hahahaha I misread that as "a live monkey" ....it's been a long day


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 25, 2014)

I am thinking the bracelets will def be in the box since the inspiration page has turquoise and brass, I may have to break down and get this


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ladyrox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah!  I was doing so well holding out and then they had to send that spoiler.  Oh well, so much for my self-restraint.  



Spoiler



Although, I really hope they don't include those Sisco Berluti bracelets (is it asking too much that they be in the regular March box?), otherwise there goes $148 of value that I'm pretty sure I won't want. 

As far as I can tell, those three bracelets in the pic are these three: 

http://www.siscoberluti.com/product/265/Turquoise ($68)

http://www.siscoberluti.com/product/430/Brass-Porcupine ($40)

http://www.siscoberluti.com/product/429/Brass-Rondelle ($40)





Spoiler



Looks like the porcupine isn't that exact link, it's the one from the Jessica Alba filler stack instead:

http://www.siscoberluti.com/product/260/Jessica-Alba-s-Filler-Stack


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 25, 2014)

Why am i feeling guilty?!! I never felt guilty before! Maybe because I really disliked the Feb box, hmmm


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Super excited about the box! Love Love the spoiler!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love the spoiler, it is so awesome! Those are my favorite kind s of items to take with on a vacation as you can use for so many things and goes with a lot!!! Love, love, love it! So excited now!


----------



## pbpink (Feb 25, 2014)

> Edit: Actually this is the towel I've been eyeingÂ http://www.serenaandlily.com/Bath/Luxury-Bath-Towels-Fouta-Oversized-TowelÂ  ....kind of wish I hadn't gone back and found it because I still want that one, but close enough!


 the S + L towels are amazing, have some in gray and use all of the time and they have stayed perfect! i got mine during a sale! i think the popsugar ones look just as nice! i like towels in at least sets of two, i don't think I've ever just bought one towel, yunno? am i the only one? haha! so excited!


----------



## pbpink (Feb 25, 2014)

> Well, after posting about how I wasnâ€™t going to buy this one, I caved. Iâ€™ve been wanting a towel like that for a while, and the pinterest board sucked me in. (Also, there is a pen in that collage. Please let there be a pen!) The pinterest is more what I love about the seaside, as opposed to the neon fun-in-the-sun stuff.Â
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 you are too funny! let us hope for option best case scenario!!


----------



## dmarie93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes! So excited and happy after seeing the board and the spoiler. Definitely happy I bought it and im so relieved to see them going with a more beachy box than a travel/items from all over the world box! Phew


----------



## pbpink (Feb 25, 2014)

> Hmmm -- can a person buy two boxes??? I really want a second towel. Sure I can buy one for $55, but that isn't any fun....


 i am reading the thread backwards and just saw this, my thoughts as well! do we need two boxes now???


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 25, 2014)

I LOVE the spoiler! I've been using an old VS towel and it will be so nice to have a pretty grown up one. It looks thin and soft &amp; nice enough to even use as a wrap, shawl or blanket on a plane. But the sunglasses on the Pinterest board scared me. I'm 41. I don't think I can pull off monkey sunglasses. Not even on my best day. Please no.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 25, 2014)

Perhaps we will get a product from Juice Beauty as there is a pic of green apples on the Pinterest board.


----------



## CSCS (Feb 25, 2014)

Gah!! I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 25, 2014)

I feel like ordering 2! Am I sick?


----------



## camel11 (Feb 25, 2014)

I did! I may be sick though......


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Perhaps we will get a product from Juice Beauty as there is a pic of green apples on the Pinterest board.
I was wondering about that apple! Good call!


----------



## sylarana (Feb 25, 2014)

Cut out


----------



## sylarana (Feb 25, 2014)

Super excited about those spoilers!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 25, 2014)

Sigh...I finally caved. C'mon @Ann Tucci you know you want to!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 25, 2014)

So are we positive that the bracelets are for the Resort box and not the March box? Just curious, I'm getting both so I suppose it doesn't matter...


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 25, 2014)

> So are we positive that the bracelets are for the Resort box and not the March box? Just curious, I'm getting both so I suppose it doesn't matter...


 No we aren't sure, but it seems most likely as it's such a high end item and goes with the theme. Either way, I hope we get them! I don't have anything like them.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking through the pinterest page, the bracelet seems like a definite. I also googled the commentary under the pedicure picture, and found this brand, which certainly fits: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&amp;id=31126766&amp;color=035&amp;cm_mmc=Google-_-PLA-_-US+-+Generic+-+PLAs-_-Brand+-+Anthropologie&amp;device=c&amp;network=g&amp;matchtype=&amp;utm_medium=ppc&amp;gclid=CKnyo-Te6LwCFTHNOgodOD4A5g


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 25, 2014)

I just bought another box. My mom will love those bracelets for her birthday and I'd love to have two if those towels for my husband and myself. I need an intervention.


----------



## srmmrr (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looking through the pinterest page, the bracelet seems like a definite.

I also googled the commentary under the pedicure picture, and found this brand, which certainly fits: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?navAction=jump&amp;id=31126766&amp;color=035&amp;cm_mmc=Google-_-PLA-_-US+-+Generic+-+PLAs-_-Brand+-+Anthropologie&amp;device=c&amp;network=g&amp;matchtype=&amp;utm_medium=ppc&amp;gclid=CKnyo-Te6LwCFTHNOgodOD4A5g
This is the bag that American Airlines gives you when you travel overseas in business class.  I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that this is not included in our box, as I don't want everyone to be disappointed.  This is not a Tokyo Milk type of product line.  It's very similar to Nivea.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just bought another box. My mom will love those bracelets for her birthday and I'd love to have two if those towels for my husband and myself. I need an intervention.
I am right there with you in the intervention.  I was just thinking "I should buy another box so I my husband can have a towel.  And the bracelets would be a great gift."  I am truly a subscription box addict.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Feb 25, 2014)

I broke down and got a second as well. I usually get my mom the Spring Allure Beauty Box for Mother's Day so this could work nicely for her birthday in June. If they're shipping by 3/31 that should be enough time for SmartPost to deliver it by June...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *srmmrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the bag that American Airlines gives you when you travel overseas in business class.  I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that this is not included in our box, as I don't want everyone to be disappointed.  This is not a Tokyo Milk type of product line.  It's very similar to Nivea. 
It makes sense for the theme, to include what you'd get on an aeroplane, and there are several 'jetsetter' images. If the retail is only $16, then I think it would be a cute addition. (Kind of like the eyelashes from the winter box.) However, I'd hope there's a nicer bath/body item in addition to that.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 25, 2014)

I love the sun hat that Jessica Alba is wearing on the board pic- I would Luv a cute summer hat like that- Super Cute


----------



## sunsets (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The towel looks awesome (I LOVE my Cuyana scarf, it's such great quality) and judging by the Pinterest board, it looks like we're definitely getting those Sisco &amp; Berluti bracelets in the box. The Pinterest board calls out turquoise, brass and labradorite, all of which are in these bracelets: 


I thought the same thing about the bracelets when I saw the Pinterest board.


----------



## sunsets (Feb 25, 2014)

If we do get that saltwater taffy, I'll gladly trade someone for chocolate!  

Also, any thoughts on how/if the papaya might come into play?  Face or hair product?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad that the spoiler doesn't make me want to buy the box at all Phew!
Me too! I'm glad I'm not the only one since everyone else seems to be excited about it! THe bracelets look cute, but I just can't get excited by a towel! GOOD, because I didn't need to spend that money anyway!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeeze ladies.... I'm seriously considering buying two, too! 





Talk me out of it!!!!


----------



## catipa (Feb 26, 2014)

I broke down and bought one too.  I really like the towel and need something like this box right now, I am so over winter.  I was not thrilled about one of the spoilers for the FabFitFun box, so I cancelled it and got this one instead.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 26, 2014)

For anyone who wants more Turkish Towels but doesn't want the box, I found this etsy site.  A bit cheaper than Cuyana: https://www.etsy.com/shop/bathstyle

I'm really bummed I found Cuyana -- basically their clothing and accessories are everything I've wanted to build wardrobe around! Ugh, so expensive, though (not overpriced, just expensive!).  I think I'll need to work extra to pay for this stuff... it's so classic and gorgeous!

Honestly, I saw the style and got rid of so much crap in my closet last night -- to thredup it goes!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh...I finally caved. C'mon @Ann Tucci you know you want to! 





I will, when the paycheck hits on Friday.  The car payment and credit card also hit on Friday too, those have to be covered first, of course.  Ya'll stop buying second boxes and leave one for me!!!


----------



## norfolkaa (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone else guessing a kaftan swim cover up. Just basing it on the Jessica alba and Halle berry photos plus the Mara Hoffman pic from the Pinterest board


----------



## camel11 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else guessing a kaftan swim cover up. Just basing it on the Jessica alba and Halle berry photos plus the Mara Hoffman pic from the Pinterest board
I definitely am! Which makes me excited, because I like the style of coverup they've posted...


----------



## sunsets (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I definitely am! Which makes me excited, because I like the style of coverup they've posted...
That would be awesome......I wonder about sizing??


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 26, 2014)

I would love a kaftan cover up! I worry about the sizing issue but not everything can work for everyone even with one size fits all items, such as jewelry and skin care or even food items.


----------



## Classynfun (Feb 26, 2014)

> I definitely am! Which makes me excited, because I like the style of coverup they've posted...


Quote:Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I definitely am! Which makes me excited, because I like the style of coverup they've posted...


If that was included Id be all over this box! However, if the Instagram spoiler about the bracelets is correct, the retail value of this box is already $223. That doesn't leave much for any bigger items other than a travel kit and maybe some resort style dessert type items((or other items of similar value). That is what has kept me from from purchasing up until now...


----------



## roskandy (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who wants more Turkish Towels but doesn't want the box, I found this etsy site.  A bit cheaper than Cuyana: https://www.etsy.com/shop/bathstyle

I'm really bummed I found Cuyana -- basically their clothing and accessories are everything I've wanted to build wardrobe around! Ugh, so expensive, though (not overpriced, just expensive!).  I think I'll need to work extra to pay for this stuff... it's so classic and gorgeous!

Honestly, I saw the style and got rid of so much crap in my closet last night -- to thredup it goes!

Hmm.. Do you usually use thredup? I have a bunch of stuff I want to sell but the $12 return-shipping (for non-accepted items) fee makes me nervous.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm.. Do you usually use thredup? I have a bunch of stuff I want to sell but the $12 return-shipping (for non-accepted items) fee makes me nervous.
I've used twice it's only $5 to return your items but they're a little different than Thredup, I think.  I could send you my thoughts in a PM.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Classynfun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I definitely am! Which makes me excited, because I like the style of coverup they've posted...
Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I definitely am! Which makes me excited, because I like the style of coverup they've posted...



If that was included Id be all over this box! However, if the Instagram spoiler about the bracelets is correct, the retail value of this box is already $223. That doesn't leave much for any bigger items other than a travel kit and maybe some resort style dessert type items((or other items of similar value). That is what has kept me from from purchasing up until now... 
I think we may be taking the Pinterest board and the Instagram photo a bit too literally.... Considering we've already been given a spoiler I highly doubt that they would give away the rest of the contents so easily


----------



## camel11 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm.. Do you usually use thredup? I have a bunch of stuff I want to sell but the $12 return-shipping (for non-accepted items) fee makes me nervous.
I've used it once and didn't opt-in to returns.  I was picky about what I sent, though.  I did well because of two pieces, but I found some of they were a bit low for some pieces.  It's much easier than any of the alternatives, though.


----------



## polarama (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok, I'm caving.  I canceled my regular PS subscription but I am really liking the spoiler and inspiration board for this one. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've used it once and didn't opt-in to returns.  I was picky about what I sent, though.  I did well because of two pieces, but I found some of they were a bit low for some pieces.  It's much easier than any of the alternatives, though.


Not to derail this into a ThredUp convo, but I started opting into the return b/c I was getting a little bit frustrated with them rejecting things in my bags (and me not really remembering what was in them, so really, my fault there).  I had a much better payout with my last bag even with the return fee taken out.


----------



## sunsets (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think we may be taking the Pinterest board and the Instagram photo a bit too literally.... Considering we've already been given a spoiler I highly doubt that they would give away the rest of the contents so easily
My thoughts, exactly.  It's kind of fun to speculate, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Classynfun (Feb 26, 2014)

> I think we may be taking the Pinterest board and the Instagram photo a bit too literally.... Considering we've already been given a spoiler I highly doubt that they would give away the rest of the contents so easily


 I was specifically referring to the $168 bracelets we know are going to Popsuger and the towel spoiler from them. But you are right, I wish there were some literal items from the general instagram page too though


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunsets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think we may be taking the Pinterest board and the Instagram photo a bit too literally.... Considering we've already been given a spoiler I highly doubt that they would give away the rest of the contents so easily
My thoughts, exactly.  It's kind of fun to speculate, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Utter nonsense. I fully expect my box to be delivered by private jet. Jessica Alba and Halle Berry will arrange the cacti on my patio as I enjoy a session with the massage therapist. Anything less and I'll demand a refund.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't forget the roundtrip tickets to Maldives!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 26, 2014)

I would love a beach coverup. They could finally use the sizes from the profile we did awhile back. That would be awesome!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 26, 2014)

It would be great if they could use our sizes!! What about a great silk like headband. I love those. Do we really have to wait 6 weeks?????????


----------



## celticjade (Feb 26, 2014)

I caved!  I ordered the Resort LE box!!!!  My first LE.  I blame Pinterest.

Kinda in shock right now.

What bracelet are you guys talking about, and why are some of you so sure?


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It would be great if they could use our sizes!! What about a great silk like headband. I love those. Do we really have to wait 6 weeks?????????

FabFitFun is doing a cute silk/cotton (not sure on the material) headband in their box for the Spring box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I caved!  I ordered the Resort LE box!!!!  My first LE.  I blame Pinterest.

Kinda in shock right now.

What bracelet are you guys talking about, and why are some of you so sure?
Check the very first page of this thread for the POSSIBLE bracelet spoiler.


----------



## celticjade (Feb 26, 2014)

> Check the very first page of this thread for the POSSIBLE bracelet spoiler.


 Thanks! I wouldn't complain if that ended up in the box :0)


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! I wouldn't complain if that ended up in the box :0)

Me too. Actually, I quite like those bracelets and am a jewelry whore. I will be a lil bummed if they aren't in the box and even more bummed if they wind up being in the regular PSMH box since I just cancelled that sub.


----------



## MichiChan (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! I'm glad I'm not the only one since everyone else seems to be excited about it! THe bracelets look cute, but I just can't get excited by a towel! GOOD, because I didn't need to spend that money anyway!

Same here! The bracelets are cute but I don't think I'd wear them much. And the towel reminds me of European tea towels my grandmother had when I was a kid. So because of that association in my mind, the towel doesn't feel very luxe to me. My wallet is happy, hehe.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 26, 2014)

It seems like I remember seeing some bracelets spoiled on Facebook page last year sometime too. And I don't remember ever receiving those particular bracelets. I'm going to have to go search old threads now, lol or will drive me crazy. I like the bracelets on the first page spoiler, so I do hope we get them.


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 26, 2014)

> It seems like I remember seeing some bracelets spoiled on Facebook page last year sometime too. And I don't remember ever receiving those particular bracelets. I'm going to have to go search old threads now, lol or will drive me crazy. I like the bracelets on the first page spoiler, so I do hope we get them.


 Oh man I will be so bummed if we don't!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 26, 2014)

I would be shocked &amp; disappointed if those bracelets are not in this box.  It was one of those things where I think the company "by accidently" spoiled it- not PS released.  They just fit in too perfectly on that Pinterest Board... I can't wait to have them in my hot little hands.  I'm also hoping for a Coral color polish for one of the small items- maybe NCLA ?


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 26, 2014)

> It seems like I remember seeing some bracelets spoiled on Facebook page last year sometime too. And I don't remember ever receiving those particular bracelets. I'm going to have to go search old threads now, lol or will drive me crazy. I like the bracelets on the first page spoiler, so I do hope we get them.


 I think that was more that company trying to draw attention using the PopSugar hashtag.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Here is another pic I just screen grabbed from the IG pic. It's clearly #popsugar. The only other explanation I can think of is that these were gifts for the employees. It will be interesting to see what comes in April!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 26, 2014)

I was talking about Santorpe. They started spamming the PopSugar hashtag last year with their bracelets. I DO think we'll get those turquoise and gold ones.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 27, 2014)

> I was talking about Santorpe. They started spamming the PopSugar hashtag last year with their bracelets. I DO think we'll get those turquoise and gold ones.


 I feel like if we don't get these bracelets, I'll be buying something similar. I always have at least one or two bracelets on in addition to my watch....


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 27, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is another pic I just screen grabbed from the IG pic. It's clearly #popsugar. The only other explanation I can think of is that these were gifts for the employees. It will be interesting to see what comes in April! Also, do we know when that pic was posted or taken? How far in advance do you think PP gets product for their boxes. Ok, I'm way too obsessed with these bracelets.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 27, 2014)

It said it was posted 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 27, 2014)

> It said it was posted 2 weeks ago.


 hmmmm. don't you think PP would have the product sooner? I wonder...


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 27, 2014)

7 weeks seems like a lot of time? They ship starting the 31st right? Idk though, I hope so!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 27, 2014)

> I was talking about Santorpe. They started spamming the PopSugar hashtag last year with their bracelets. I DO think we'll get those turquoise and gold ones.


 Yeah, that's what I was thinking of. However, the skeptic in me says that this is really the same thing (I'm an auditor...I'm paid to be skeptical, lol) . A company unrelated to popsugar is posting pics with a popsugar hashtag. I love the bracelets, so I really do hope we get them.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 27, 2014)

Popsugar also does fancy parties. Could be a gift/swag bag item although I hope we get them!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Popsugar also does fancy parties. *Could be a gift/swag bag item* although I hope we get them!

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Here is another pic I just screen grabbed from the IG pic. It's clearly #popsugar. *The only other explanation I can think of is that these were gifts for the employees*. It will be interesting to see what comes in April!

I hate to be negative but I'm kind of leaning toward one of these explanations! They're such expensive bracelets, I just can't see PS including those, plus the towel, plus enough other high-end goodies to round out the box. My guess is maybe the baggie sets were for employees/gifts, and we'll getting one bracelet plus a discount code for more to "stack." 

Here's to hoping I'm wrong!!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 27, 2014)

True-- the bracelets happened during fashionweek. WOMP. I liked them but I wouldn't spend that much on those things if I won the lottery....


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 27, 2014)

I emailed Sisco Berluti:

Quote: *Me*

I noticed there was an instagram pic tagged Popsugar; it showed a really pretty bracelet stack in turquoise and gold. Will that be included in the upcoming Popsugar Resort box, or was that for fashion week or some other event?

*Sisco Berluti*
The pop sugar photo is the stack included in one if their boxes. I am not sure if it is the resort one. Would you like me to check for you?

I asked if they could check. Of course, it could be for some special secret employee box or something, but hopefully we'll soon know for sure.


----------



## CSCS (Feb 27, 2014)

I actually think there's a pretty high likelihood these bracelets will be in the box. Sure, their retail value is high (massively inflated, in my opinion) but the actual cost of the materials is pretty low. Meaning that they could sell/give them to Popsugar for a low price, which would be cost-effective for Popsugar and with a high perceived value for their customers (win/win). Plus, the Pinterest board specifically mentions labradorite, brass and turquoise.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed Sisco Berluti:

Quote: *Me*

I noticed there was an instagram pic tagged Popsugar; it showed a really pretty bracelet stack in turquoise and gold. Will that be included in the upcoming Popsugar Resort box, or was that for fashion week or some other event?

*Sisco Berluti*
The pop sugar photo is the stack included in one if their boxes. I am not sure if it is the resort one. Would you like me to check for you?

I asked if they could check. Of course, it could be for some special secret employee box or something, but hopefully we'll soon know for sure. 


Ha! Awesome! Let us know what they say!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok I'm on this tomorrow.  First thing I'm purchasing!

Today I have to restock on my cat's $50/bag food. Ugh, he's such a terrible roommate, always leaving his litter, food and hair on the floor and never cleaning up after himself.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually think there's a pretty high likelihood these bracelets will be in the box. Sure, their retail value is high (massively inflated, in my opinion) but the actual cost of the materials is pretty low. Meaning that they could sell/give them to Popsugar for a low price, which would be cost-effective for Popsugar and with a high perceived value for their customers (win/win). Plus, the Pinterest board specifically mentions labradorite, brass and turquoise.
I hope so. I really like the bracelets and the different textures of them. I know we have never seen this brand in PS boxes before BUT Sisco &amp; Berluti bracelets were included in last year's Birchbox Head of the Class LE boxes - you got two friendship bracelets: http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/08/birchbox-head-of-the-class-limited-edition-box-review/

That box was only $28 but the retail value of those two bracelets together was $30. Sooooo....here's hoping!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed Sisco Berluti:

Quote: *Me*

I noticed there was an instagram pic tagged Popsugar; it showed a really pretty bracelet stack in turquoise and gold. Will that be included in the upcoming Popsugar Resort box, or was that for fashion week or some other event?

*Sisco Berluti*
The pop sugar photo is the stack included in one if their boxes. I am not sure if it is the resort one. Would you like me to check for you?
Yes, I'm quoting myself â€“ just so anyone jumping in will see the rest of the conversation. I got a response:

Quote: *Me* I would love it if you could let me know which box is getting the bracelets! Thanks so much.    *Sisco Berluti* The bracelets are in the March box.

Well, the resort box ships in March. But so does the regular box... But no matter what, it looks like bracelets are headed our way!

(And if they're not, and this person is misinformed, please don't shoot me. I'm just the messenger.)


----------



## camel11 (Feb 27, 2014)

UGH Now I wonder if I should get the March Box!!


----------



## emwdz (Feb 27, 2014)

So we're getting those awesome bracelets that have a huge retail value in the regular box, which still leaves room for some really great products in the Resort Box? Seems too good to be true - but I hope not!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGH Now I wonder if I should get the March Box!!
Muther eff. I am thinking the same thing. I want those bracelets! Gah!


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 27, 2014)

What's this??


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice one! Now we know we are getting those stacks! I bet they weren't supposed to tell!!!! I feel like March is going to be an awesome month!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





What's this??

Her necklace is from last year's March box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 27, 2014)

> Yes, I'm quoting myself â€“ just so anyone jumping in will see the rest of the conversation. I got a response: Well, the resort box ships in March. But so does the regular box... But no matter what, it looks like bracelets are headed our way! (And if they're not, and this person is misinformed, please don't shoot me. I'm just the messenger.)


 Oh man I canceled my reg sub but really want these whhhaaaaa, I wonder where they will beeeeeee.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





What's this??
She's wearing the necklace from March 2013 box.


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 27, 2014)

Ooooooooh thanks!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 27, 2014)

> Yes, I'm quoting myself â€“ just so anyone jumping in will see the rest of the conversation. I got a response: Well, the resort box ships in March. But so does the regular box... But no matter what, it looks like bracelets are headed our way! (And if they're not, and this person is misinformed, please don't shoot me. I'm just the messenger.)


 You get the super sleuth award!!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 27, 2014)

Spoiler



Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




What's this??


A Joan Holloway style pen necklace? The necklace looks like it was put on over her coat in a 'here, model this for a minute' way.  Edit: Ah right, 2013. I thought it seemed familiar. But then, I've watched a lot of Mad Men.

I still think the bracelets are more likely for the Resort box, since they fit the inspiration photos perfectly. I don't know what else they'd send that fits besides jewellery, and it's not likely they'd send turquoise/labradorite in multiple boxes so close together.


----------



## Boadicea (Feb 27, 2014)

I just sent them another follow up email asking if the bracelets are for the $100 box or the $40 box that comes out in March, so we'll see if they reply! Fingers crossed it's for the Resort box. I don't know why PopSugar would feature all the materials used in the bracelets on the Pinterest page if they weren't going to be included.


----------



## norfolkaa (Feb 27, 2014)

> I emailed Sisco Berluti: I asked if they could check. Of course, it could be for some special secret employee box or something, but hopefully we'll soon know for sure.Â


 You are seriously awesome. I never would have thought to do this By the way, still stuck on kaftans personally. But didn't they have an article not too long ago on popsugar about an Australian designers fashion show that had a cactus garden? It's like playing clue


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been thinking about this and examining those pics on Pintrest. . . I think we are in for a hammock, some kind of aromatherapy, there are such things as candles in coconut shells. . . . I don't know, I'm probably wrong. . It's all based on looking at pics and reading and thinking. . .whats your thought?


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually think there's a pretty high likelihood these bracelets will be in the box. Sure, their retail value is high (massively inflated, in my opinion) but the actual cost of the materials is pretty low. Meaning that they could sell/give them to Popsugar for a low price, which would be cost-effective for Popsugar and with a high perceived value for their customers (win/win). Plus, the Pinterest board specifically mentions labradorite, brass and turquoise.
Does anyone know what the retail price of these bracelets is? I keep reading there is a high price tag on these, but what is it exactly? or around?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 27, 2014)

I think $40 for each of the brass pieces and $65 for the turquoise one. $145 total


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would be shocked &amp; disappointed if those bracelets are not in this box.  It was one of those things where I think the company "by accidently" spoiled it- not PS released.  They just fit in too perfectly on that Pinterest Board... I can't wait to have them in my hot little hands.  I'm also hoping for a Coral color polish for one of the small items- maybe NCLA ? 
 Me too @ nailpolish in a coral color, it'd look so beautiful with the turquoise and gold bracelets. We've been getting a lot of nailpolish recently so I'm assuming we won't get any but it'd be nice. I love polish, it always makes me feel like I'll get good use out of a box.


----------



## celticjade (Feb 27, 2014)

> I think $40 for each of the brass pieces and $65 for the turquoise one. $145 total


 That seems pretty high for a regular month box, but you never know! If it is for the March box, I wouldn't mind seaglass jewelry in the resort box. I've been craving something with sea glass. That was one of the "inspirations." With all the clues it would be weird if the bracelets weren't in the Resort box! We'll be getting the March box in a couple weeks, so we'll know by then. The mystery!


----------



## mvangundy (Feb 27, 2014)

here's to them being in the regular March sub!  But, I hope everyone gets something awesome!


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ugh!!!  I waited too long and the resort box is sold out!!!!  If I sign up for the regular March Box, the bracelets will definitely NOT be in the box!  It seems like every single time I skip a month, that month is a fabulous month!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh!!!  I waited too long and the resort box is sold out!!!!  If I sign up for the regular March Box, the bracelets will definitely NOT be in the box!  It seems like every single time I skip a month, that month is a fabulous month!!!





whaa?

I mean, it's my fault for waiting, especially after a spoiler went out.  But...bills first, boxes second.  

Oh well, I need my car more than I need this box. I guess I'll be trying to score one on eBay or trying to convince someone who bought a second/extra box to sell it to me.

Enjoy it gals, I can't wait to see what ya got.  I might take $100 and make my own resort box.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm trying to be more mindful of the things I purchase and minimize the "stuff" in my life, so while I am incredibly envious of everyone getting this box as well as the regular March box ( I cancelled because I'm poor lol) I so far haven't seen anything that I would actually NEED. Those bracelets are very lovely, but I would probably wear them once and then put them in a jewelry box to be forgotten about. I absolutely hate the heat (I pass out if I'm in the sun for longer than an hour tops) so I really don't have a need for a fancy beach towel, although it's quite lovely to look at!

All in all, I know I don't need or have a use for anything in the resort box since I don't have the money to travel, and I'm not big on summer/the beach at all. I'm hoping I don't get sad when I see what's in the regular March box, but seeing as how I haven't touched a single thing from my February box, I don't think I'll be too upset about missing out.

This seems to be an AMAZING box so far, though. I hope everyone is thrilled with it!


----------



## sunsets (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You get the super sleuth award!!!
Yes, thanks for your detective work!  Their response of "March box" really could be either.  Based on Pinterest, I'm also guessing the bracelets will be in the special edition box.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 27, 2014)

I hope this person who is spilling the beans doesn't get into trouble!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 27, 2014)

> I hope this person who is spilling the beans doesn't get into trouble!


 I've been thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Boadicea (Feb 27, 2014)

Also the Pinterest inspiration board has photos of Halle Berry and Jessica Alba, both who are celebs who have worn Sisco + Berluti bracelets per Sisco's website: http://www.siscoberluti.com/collections/21/Celebrity-Stacks


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice sleuthing everyone! It's also possible that the bracelet company did what lulu frost did and did a slightly lower value item for popsugar than their usual line. So maybe they will say it's $100 value or something. The bracelets that are going out look really pretty.


----------



## Jodym (Feb 27, 2014)

I was actually thinking the same thing......the possibility of the bracelets that someone posted.....tempting


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope this person who is spilling the beans doesn't get into trouble!

I've been thinking the same thing!! I hope not! That's why I left the person's name out. But with the instagram already leaked, I imagine they would've already done damage control if it were necessary. It makes me think PS doesn't mind the extra speculation. Their reputation seems to be fading a little, so it doesn't hurt to have people excited about getting something nice.


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 27, 2014)

> I hope this person who is spilling the beans doesn't get into trouble!


 I know !! When Le Metier de Beaute did that with the NM box it got takin down so I'm assuming they were told to!!


----------



## skyflower (Feb 27, 2014)

i ordered mine just before lunch and was debating ordering a second.  can't believe it's sold out!  but then again, it has been available for a while.  oh well, i shall no longer have this debate with myself


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice so I checked my survey section and I am getting the Truth Serum!! I'm pretty excited to try that out!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Even though the shipping time frame sucks, I'm pretty happy with my box!


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 27, 2014)

> I just got my shipping notice so I checked my survey section and I am getting the Truth Serum!! I'm pretty excited to try that out!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Even though the shipping time frame sucks, I'm pretty happy with my box! Â Â


 What does this mean? Did you win a prize for filling out the PS survey or something?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What does this mean? Did you win a prize for filling out the PS survey or something?
I am assuming that was meant for the glossybox thread lol


----------



## Catsbatsandrats (Feb 27, 2014)

Ugh I wanted this box so bad


----------



## polarama (Feb 27, 2014)

Aw bummer. I waited too long.


----------



## Boadicea (Feb 27, 2014)

When they say "Look forward to more boxes coming soon" does that mean there will be more Resort boxes once they restock?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 27, 2014)

> When they say "Look forward to more boxes coming soon" does that mean there will be more Resort boxes once they restock?


 No, just another Limited Edition box in the next few months. Sorry!


----------



## sunsets (Feb 27, 2014)

At this rate, I'm thinking we should be able to figure out the contents of this box in no time! Should I email Anthropologie about the Akhassa Kaffir Lime Retreat Travel Kit that we speculated about?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not really, but gosh, waiting another month is going to be rough!


----------



## stephstrong (Feb 27, 2014)

> At this rate, I'm thinking we should be able to figure out the contents of this box in no time! Should I email Anthropologie about the Akhassa Kaffir Lime Retreat Travel Kit that we speculated about?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not really, but gosh, waiting another month is going to be rough!


 Off to obsess over the pinterest page some more!!!!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 27, 2014)

I tried to tell you all that we are going to get a hammock, a candle in a coconut shell and some aromatherapy and maybe a necklace made out of sea glass, Luffas, massage stuff, pearls, maybe turquoise pearls, maybe a water fountain with shells, turquoise, Laborite stones. The sound of a spa the water falling off the edge of a water fall heading out to the ocean, oh what things we can come up with. Brass leaves or bells tinkling in the breeze! LOL we will see. What fun it is to guess!!! Now I'm carried away!!! Turquoise necklace???


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 27, 2014)

The big mystery for me is the cactus. Because everything else can be potentially written off as, â€˜the colours in the photo were niceâ€™ or â€˜well they had to include celebrities.â€™ But if you were doing random thought association for â€˜resortâ€™, you wouldnâ€™t go, â€˜sea glass, coral, waves, hammocks, floating, ocean, cactus.â€™

Ok maybe YOU would, but I wouldnâ€™t. Are they just trying to confuse us?


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ha! I think you guys are reading WAY too much into the inspiration board.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh, just trying to have fun guessing!!! LOL. I am probably as wrong as can be, but it's fun dreaming, thinking and wishing! Now I want to go to the Maldives! It's fun inking of what could be Popsugars idea of a resort box and why they would include all these items, places, colors, sights, who knows, but it's fun! : )


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh, I know it's all in good fun. I hope I didn't come off as being mean about it! I just doubt they'd give us such big hints. Also, I'd hate for everyone to get all excited for stuff they think is coming and then be all upset when the box does come. As for the cactus, they have desert spa resort places as well!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you been to Mexico? Lol!


----------



## celticjade (Feb 28, 2014)

> I tried to tell you all that we are going to get a hammock, a candle in a coconut shell and some aromatherapy and maybe a necklace made out of sea glass, Luffas, massage stuff, pearls, maybe turquoise pearls, maybe a water fountain with shells, turquoise, Laborite stones. The sound of a spa the water falling off the edge of a water fall heading out to the ocean, oh what things we can come up with. Brass leaves or bells tinkling in the breeze! LOL we will see. What fun it is to guess!!! Now I'm carried away!!!


 This totally made me LOL. Thanks :0). I needed it. BTW, aromatherapy, a coconut candle, and some sea glass awesome-ness would be fantastic.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried to tell you all that we are going to get a hammock, a candle in a coconut shell and some aromatherapy and maybe a necklace made out of sea glass, Luffas, massage stuff, pearls, maybe turquoise pearls, maybe a water fountain with shells, turquoise, Laborite stones. The sound of a spa the water falling off the edge of a water fall heading out to the ocean, oh what things we can come up with. Brass leaves or bells tinkling in the breeze! LOL we will see. What fun it is to guess!!! Now I'm carried away!!!

Turquoise necklace???

** thinking of where to put my hammock in my 3rd floor apt** hmmmmm


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
** thinking of where to put my hammock in my 3rd floor apt** hmmmmm 





I have a studio so my choices are the closet (which is massive for a studio) or across the living room. 





If we happen to get a hammock I will be trading that for sure.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have a studio so my choices are the closet (which is massive for a studio) or across the living room. 





If we happen to get a hammock I will be trading that for sure.
Maybe PS will be sending us banana hammocks? http://www.joesbananahammock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/4535916_blog-1.jpg

I bet you thought I was talking about something else. Shame on you!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 28, 2014)

You know what I'd like to see (in this or the monthly box)?  MOAR pacifica. I know it's not a luxury brand, but SO MANY of their scents would fit this theme, and we got that guava lip butter the one time.  It's about time they showed back up.  Plus I just really, really love the brand.  

I am guessing that whoever spilled about the bracelets is getting high praise.  I know I'm about a zillion times more aware of / interested in / likely to buy than I would be otherwise!  Before we got confirmation that it was definitely in a box, I was planning on buying the Jessica Alba filler stack since I would have been way too disappointed to not get it and it has 2 out of the 3 from the picture.  Then adding the turquoise, red, and black and white one over time, because I can't have enough shiny things.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe PS will be sending us banana hammocks? http://www.joesbananahammock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/4535916_blog-1.jpg

I bet you thought I was talking about something else. Shame on you!




Haaaa!  I actually WOULD like one of those.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have a studio so my choices are the closet (which is massive for a studio) or across the living room. 






If we happen to get a hammock I will be trading that for sure.
Maybe I'll put mine on my 5 ft wide balcony. that way I can swing comfortably in the fetal position.


----------



## Anselee (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe we will get a nice candle with a coconut/tropical scent or a perfume with a tropical scent?  Though I think that the candle is more likely with the towel and bracelets  prices already...


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Feb 28, 2014)

After much internal debate, I ordered. And than had buyers remorse. partially because if it came and wasnt great my husband wouldve been annoyed, well i wouldnt been annoyed to. i emailed pop sugar and canceled. so if any one was on a wait list, hopefully youll get one now!! im doing so much travel coming up i bet some good stuff wouldve been in there. but to much what if. i could use the $100 for a night out in Austin or Vegas... oh well. ill probably check e bay if its great tho.


----------



## norfolkaa (Feb 28, 2014)

Essie has a resort nailpolish called cocktails and coconut


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Maybe PS will be sending us banana hammocks? http://www.joesbananahammock.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/4535916_blog-1.jpg I bet you thought I was talking about something else. Shame on you! :--


 Hahahaha!! That is cute and the thought after even better!!! LOL. I needed that today! My fibromyalgia is really giving me a hard time today and I'm in bed and needed a good laugh! Thank you!


----------



## norfolkaa (Feb 28, 2014)

I am planning to hang my hammock above the bathtub and wear this lovely kaftan that I just know will be in my box: http://www.shopstyle.com/p/emilio-pucci-embellished-silk-cady-kaftan-style-gown/443257293?cat=544&amp;fts=kaftan&amp;min=2&amp;sort=PriceHiLo Goes perfectly with the Pinterest board doesn't it? In all seriousness the best item is the food treat that I am sure we all open and devour immediately while we check out the other stuff. I really hope it is chocolate it is probably the last time they can ship chocolate this year because the weather will be warming up soon


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Crisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After much internal debate, I ordered. And than had buyers remorse. partially because if it came and wasnt great my husband wouldve been annoyed, well i wouldnt been annoyed to. i emailed pop sugar and canceled. so if any one was on a wait list, hopefully youll get one now!! im doing so much travel coming up i bet some good stuff wouldve been in there. but to much what if. i could use the $100 for a night out in Austin or Vegas... oh well. ill probably check e bay if its great tho.
Gah I wrote them an asked if they had any situations like this and they said they were completely sold out.  

I'm a little annoyed, PS, little annoyed.  Again, it's my own damn fault for waiting, but c'mon you know they have extras.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 28, 2014)

> I am planning to hang my hammock above the bathtub and wear this lovely kaftan that I just know will be in my box: http://www.shopstyle.com/p/emilio-pucci-embellished-silk-cady-kaftan-style-gown/443257293?cat=544&amp;fts=kaftan&amp;min=2&amp;sort=PriceHiLo Goes perfectly with the Pinterest board doesn't it? In all seriousness the best item is the food treat that I am sure we all open and devour immediately while we check out the other stuff. I really hope it is chocolate it is probably the last time they can ship chocolate this year because the weather will be warming up soon


 All $3,500 of kaftan hmmmmmm. . . Does sound good doesn't it???? Can you imagine being that rich to have a kaftan that expensive that you didn't care whether you got it wet or not or wrinkled it sleeping in a hammock! Hmmmm. . , .never in my lifetime!!!!


----------



## ladyrox (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


All $3,500 of kaftan hmmmmmm. . . Does sound good doesn't it???? Can you imagine being that rich to have a kaftan that expensive that you didn't care whether you got it wet or not or wrinkled it sleeping in a hammock! Hmmmm. . , .never in my lifetime!!!!
A $3,500 kaftan?!   






It takes pretty much zero skill to design a kaftan.  The embellishments must be precious stones and the fabric interspersed with real gold threads.

I wouldn't mind the Essie polish (image here - http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2014/02/essie-resort-2014-nail-polish-swatches-review.html).  I like that it's the epitome of understated.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am planning to hang my hammock above the bathtub and wear this lovely kaftan that I just know will be in my box:
http://www.shopstyle.com/p/emilio-pucci-embellished-silk-cady-kaftan-style-gown/443257293?cat=544&amp;fts=kaftan&amp;min=2&amp;sort=PriceHiLo

Goes perfectly with the Pinterest board doesn't it?

In all seriousness the best item is the food treat that I am sure we all open and devour immediately while we check out the other stuff. I really hope it is chocolate it is probably the last time they can ship chocolate this year because the weather will be warming up soon

omg.... I want it so bad


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 28, 2014)

Wait. So is wanting a 3.5K kaftan bad?

Because, uhh...


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait. So is wanting a 3.5K kaftan bad?

Because, uhh...





Technically it's only $3,490


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah I wrote them an asked if they had any situations like this and they said they were completely sold out.  

I'm a little annoyed, PS, little annoyed.  Again, it's my own damn fault for waiting, but c'mon you know they have extras.  
be prepared for the "You can win one of our Limited Edition Resort Boxes"


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  be prepared for the "You can win one of our Limited Edition Resort Boxes"
I got:

Hi Ann,

Thanks for reaching out! Unfortunately, we are completely sold out of our Special Edition Resort boxes. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, but keep your eyes peeled for our Special Edition boxes in the near future!

It's fine, since I was on the fence about this one that says to me that I didn't really want it as much as I have wanted past boxes.  I'm very curious what this box will contain.


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah I wrote them an asked if they had any situations like thisÂ and they said they were completely sold out. Â 

Â 

I'm a little annoyed, PS, little annoyed. Â Again, it's my own damn fault for waiting, but c'mon you know they have extras. Â 


thats really silly. theres got to be many other like myself that 'backed out'


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Technically it's only $3,490
and that would be the argument I would make to my husband.

if he wouldn't think i was crazy for asking in the first place


----------



## mpatt01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Deleted post


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my shipping notice so I checked my survey section and I am getting the Truth Serum!! I'm pretty excited to try that out!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Even though the shipping time frame sucks, I'm pretty happy with my box!   

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am assuming that was meant for the glossybox thread lol
Yes, this post was meant for the glossy box thread!  my bad. Sorry.   I was so distraught over the box being sold out and not having the possibility of getting a banana hammock or a regular hammock or a $3,490 kaftan that I was out of my mind with grief!  Sighâ€¦.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, this post was meant for the glossy box thread!  my bad. Sorry.   I was so distraught over the box being sold out and not having the possibility of getting a banana hammock or a regular hammock or a $3,490 kaftan that I was out of my mind with grief!  Sighâ€¦.
I'll happily swap if I get a banana hammock


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am planning to hang my hammock above the bathtub and wear this lovely kaftan that I just know will be in my box:
http://www.shopstyle.com/p/emilio-pucci-embellished-silk-cady-kaftan-style-gown/443257293?cat=544&amp;fts=kaftan&amp;min=2&amp;sort=PriceHiLo

Goes perfectly with the Pinterest board doesn't it?

In all seriousness the best item is the food treat that I am sure we all open and devour immediately while we check out the other stuff. I really hope it is chocolate it is probably the last time they can ship chocolate this year because the weather will be warming up soon
Whoa!!!!! That Kaftan is incredible!!!! I hope we get something like that!!! GORGEOUS!!!! So excited for this box!!!


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 2, 2014)

Since they can't send alcohol, I'd love to see this in the box:


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 2, 2014)

> Since they can't send alcohol, I'd love to see this in the box:


 Another hazel eyes here say yes!! This would be awesome! It's too bad it doesn't come in body lotion??? I'll have to see. . . I wish they'd get the box out already. . . .the next month is going to be a killer!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 2, 2014)

> Another hazel eyes here say yes!! This would be awesome! It's too bad it doesn't come in body lotion??? I'll have to see. . . I wish they'd get the box out already. . . .the next month is going to be a killer!!


U might be on to something. Scented bath products cAn give us the resort smell and fulfill the 'beauty must have' requirement. Hoping it smells like coconut and lime. That's my all time fave scent.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 2, 2014)

> U might be on to something. Scented bath products cAn give us the resort smell and fulfill the 'beauty must have' requirement. Hoping it smells like coconut and lime. That's my all time fave scent.


 Maybe a massage lotion or oil in coconut and lime, hmmmmm. . . . .maybe with some almond oil thrown in!!!!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 2, 2014)

> Maybe a massage lotion or oil in coconut and lime, hmmmmm. . . . .maybe with some almond oil thrown in!!!!


Coconut and almond oils have such a naturally warm and sexy scent to me. I'm always seeking a new oils for hair or skin. I'm excited!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 3, 2014)

After the spoiler for the March box, there's no way the bracelets will be in the regular box, so that leaves this resort box. I hope we get the bracelets! I've been pouring over the website, and now I'll be crushed if they don't come.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 3, 2014)

> After the spoiler for the March box, there's no way the bracelets will be in the regular box, so that leaves this resort box. I hope we get the bracelets! I've been pouring over the website, and now I'll be crushed if they don't come.


 All we can do is wait and see??? You never know what is what with Popsugar. ??? Did they ever say what was the value of the March box? Just wondering.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 3, 2014)

> After the spoiler for the March box, there's no way the bracelets will be in the regular box, so that leaves this resort box. I hope we get the bracelets! I've been pouring over the website, and now I'll be crushed if they don't come.


 Exactly what I just popped in to say!!!


----------



## celticjade (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


All we can do is wait and see??? You never know what is what with Popsugar. ??? Did they ever say what was the value of the March box? Just wondering.

Don't they just say the regular box will have a value of at least $100?  I haven't seen anything else.  It seems if the value is more, it will be a surprise.  A pleasant surprise :0)  Oh, the suspense!  I guess with your March box having already shipping this mystery will be cleared up by the weekend!

. . . and then we have to wait till April for this box, in which I will not look at spoilers!  Except for what has been discussed already :0)


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


All we can do is wait and see??? You never know what is what with Popsugar. ??? Did they ever say what was the value of the March box? Just wondering.
I read that the retail value of the Resort box was $250...

Still thinking of those bracelets....sigh. And like a weirdo, I went into a panic at the possibility of them being in the regular March box so I re-subbed. Thankfully I REALLY love the spoiler for the March box.


----------



## CSCS (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read that the retail value of the Resort box was $250...

Still thinking of those bracelets....sigh. And like a weirdo, I went into a panic at the possibility of them being in the regular March box so I re-subbed. Thankfully I REALLY love the spoiler for the March box.
I think they said the retail value of the Holiday special edition box was at least $250 and it turned out to be around $360, I think. So I think there's a ton of leeway in terms of value  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 3, 2014)

> After the spoiler for the March box, there's no way the bracelets will be in the regular box, so that leaves this resort box. I hope we get the bracelets! I've been pouring over the website, and now I'll be crushed if they don't come.


 Me too. I really hope we get them in at least one of the boxes this month. It's amazing how badly I think I "need" something that I didn't even know existed before that mysterious Instagram...


----------



## trin0183 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cant wait till the end of the month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 3, 2014)

> Me too. I really hope we get them in at least one of the boxes this month. It's amazing how badly I think I "need" something that I didn't even know existed before that mysterious Instagram...


 But once we get them we will be happy and content right?? Hehe


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 3, 2014)

> But once we get them we will be happy and content right?? Hehe


 At least until next month! Haha


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 4, 2014)

I know we will get the bracelets this month because I wrote to the bracelet company a few days ago and they got back to me this morning. They said the bracelets would be in the March box. Still clueless about which one though!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 4, 2014)

> I know we will get the bracelets this month because I wrote to the bracelet company a few days agoÂ and they got back to me this morning. They said the bracelets would be in the March box. Still clueless about which one though!Â


 Thanks ! That's exciting. It's nice to have more confirmation that they will definitely be in a box. Someone else had said that the company replied March when they specifically asked them about the resort box, so it makes me really think the bracelets and the scarf will be in the monthly box. That is almost too good. I wonder if we will be getting some sort of beachy jewlery in both boxes? I would love that! And if the monthly box is this good, how will the resort box measure up? I better calm my crazy self down now, but it's fun to dream. I'm just glad they released a couple of official spoilers for the boxes. I'm the kind of girl who turns straight to the end of the book before finishing it.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 4, 2014)

When did they say the Resort Box would ship??


----------



## Vikki120306 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When did they say the Resort Box would ship??
Pretty sure they said the end of this month... the 31st


----------



## SubMom13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine already says processing! So excited! Really want those bracelets!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Hate to say this, but mine has been processing since day one! Who knows???*


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry, didn't go through. .


----------



## Tricia Lewis (Mar 7, 2014)

Monthly Box spoilers are up, no bracelets in those... which means lovely bracelets in the LE Resort box most likely!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tricia Lewis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Monthly Box spoilers are up, no bracelets in those... which means lovely bracelets in the LE Resort box most likely!
I had not thought of that in all my excitement over the regular March box. Hurray! BRACELETS!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I had not thought of that in all my excitement over the regular March box. Hurray! BRACELETS!


 Yippee I hope!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 7, 2014)

> Monthly Box spoilers are up, noÂ bracelets in those... which means lovely bracelets in the LE Resort box most likely!


 Yay! I hope so!


----------



## itsMac (Mar 7, 2014)

Now I'm super bummed that I hesitated on the LE box and it was sold out by the time I rationalized the purchase!!! Enjoy those bracelets, ladies!!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 7, 2014)

The March box is great, so I'm hoping this means the Resort Box will blow my mind! Now to wait the agonizing 3-4 weeks!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The March box is great, so I'm hoping this means the Resort Box will blow my mind! Now to wait the agonizing 3-4 weeks!
Right?? The agony! At least we know we are getting those fab bracelets (hopefully) and the Turkish towel! I REALLY hope we get some Lollia  in the LE box or these products from this brand sent out in last month's box:

http://statigr.am/p/667627040351565480_27256644#/detail/667627040351565480_27256644

Coconut fits in with the resort theme, right?


----------



## Jodym (Mar 7, 2014)

> Right?? The agony! At least we know we are getting those fab bracelets (hopefully) and the Turkish towel! I REALLY hope we get some LolliaÂ  in the LE box or these products from this brand sent out in last month's box: http://statigr.am/p/667627040351565480_27256644#/detail/667627040351565480_27256644 Coconut fits in with the resort theme, right?


 Good call!, that might be a " lower end" which would give us lists more room for stuff!,,


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 8, 2014)

If anyone ordered an extra box that they do not want, I would be willing to buy it from you. Or if you know anyone who ordered an extra and doesn't want it, would you send them my way, please?  I missed ordering one by minutes!!!!!  




  I really appreciate it.  thank you!!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tricia Lewis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Monthly Box spoilers are up, no bracelets in those... which means lovely bracelets in the LE Resort box most likely!
No Lollia in the regular March box either so hopefully this means there is some Lollia in the LE box.


----------



## CSCS (Mar 9, 2014)

Gah!!! I'm so excited! So far it's the towel and the bracelets and I really hope Lollia will be in it too!!


----------



## SweetStuff (Mar 9, 2014)

updates


----------



## elbowling1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Does Popsugar release any more spoilers? Or do we have to wait until we get our boxes?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Does Popsugar release any more spoilers? Or do we have to wait until we get our boxes?


 We have to wait until someone gets their box- I'm thinking it's going to be around 10 days til someone gets theirs... So excited for the bracelets- they look super cute!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 10, 2014)

It's going to be a long 3-4 weeks! I'm pretty so excited for the towel &amp; bracelets! I can't wait to see what else we will get! I do think a travel set of so methinks that smells amazing.


----------



## Jodym (Mar 11, 2014)

The wait is KILLING me!! As a grown woman I shouldn't care this much, HOWEVER I'm checking here for spoilers everyday!,


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 11, 2014)

JodyM, I feel the SAME way.  I can't believe I'm this excited--and the excitement grew exponentially after seeing the Pinterest board!!  Even if the towel and bracelet are the only things in the box, it's worth it.  I'm THAT excited for those 2 things.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 11, 2014)

> The wait is KILLING me!! As a grown woman I shouldn't care this much, HOWEVER I'm checking here for spoilers everyday!,





> JodyM, I feel the SAME way. Â I can't believe I'm this excited--and theÂ excitement grew exponentially after seeing theÂ Pinterest board!! Â Even if the towel and bracelet are the only things in the box, it's worth it. Â I'm THAT excited for those 2 things.


 I'm with you two! I'm 41 and I feel like a teenager waiting for a boy to call the way I check my phone every chance I get and even sometimes in the middle of the night. Yes, I really do that ; *


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I'm with you two! I'm 41 and I feel like a teenager waiting for a boy to call the way I check my phone every chance I get and even sometimes in the middle of the night. Yes, I really do that ; *


[ quote name=LetsGeaux" url="/t/140919/popsugar-special-edition-resort-box/330#post_2305831]JodyM, I feel the SAME way. Â I can't believe I'm this excited--and theÂ excitement grew exponentially after seeing theÂ Pinterest board!! Â Even if the towel and bracelet are the only things in the box, it's worth it. Â I'm THAT excited for those 2 things.


> The wait is KILLING me!! As a grown woman I shouldn't care this much, HOWEVER I'm checking here for spoilers everyday!,


 I'm am with you all, all the way! I'm 55 and I can't wait, I think it doesn't matter how old you are, you can be excited for some good thing in life and I think this box is one of those! I also am looking forward to the fab! Fit, Fun box too next week it ships and 10 days later this one ships and I also get the Nina Garcia box soon, so lots of good stuff coming my way! And your alls! I hope everyone is excited and enjoys every box when they get them. It is kind of fun waiting and being excited together, I think! What do you think. I think it will be a let down after March! : (. So enjoy when the boxes come ladies!!!! Nancy


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


[

quote name=LetsGeaux" url="/t/140919/popsugar-special-edition-resort-box/330#post_2305831]JodyM, I feel the SAME way.  I can't believe I'm this excited--and the excitement grew exponentially after seeing the Pinterest board!!  Even if the towel and bracelet are the only things in the box, it's worth it.  I'm THAT excited for those 2 things.
I'm am with you all, all the way! I'm 55 and I can't wait, I think it doesn't matter how old you are, you can be excited for some good thing in life and I think this box is one of those! I also am looking forward to the fab! Fit, Fun box too next week it ships and 10 days later this one ships and I also get the Nina Garcia box soon, so lots of good stuff coming my way! And your alls! I hope everyone is excited and enjoys every box when they get them. It is kind of fun waiting and being excited together, I think! What do you think. I think it will be a let down after March! : (. So enjoy when the boxes come ladies!!!! Nancy I am getting all 3 of these boxes too. This is seriously going to be a great late March, early April!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I am getting all 3 of these boxes too. This is seriously going to be a great late March, early April!


 Yippee!!!!! I am excited and can't wait! I didn't know a 55 year old could get this excited over a few boxes!!!! : )


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 12, 2014)

> I am getting all 3 of these boxes too. This is seriously going to be a great late March, early April!


 I'm also getting the Nina Box and it sounds like such a good one. I didn't commit to her first box and I'm ok with that. But when I heard 15 items this time, I could not, not. So excited for these lux boxes!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 12, 2014)

> [ quote name=LetsGeaux" url="/t/140919/popsugar-special-edition-resort-box/330#post_2305831]JodyM, I feel the SAME way. Â I can't believe I'm this excited--and theÂ excitement grew exponentially after seeing theÂ Pinterest board!! Â Even if the towel and bracelet are the only things in the box, it's worth it. Â I'm THAT excited for those 2 things.


 I'm am with you all, all the way! I'm 55 and I can't wait, I think it doesn't matter how old you are, you can be excited for some good thing in life and I think this box is one of those! I also am looking forward to the fab! Fit, Fun box too next week it ships and 10 days later this one ships and I also get the Nina Garcia box soon, so lots of good stuff coming my way! And your alls! I hope everyone is excited and enjoys every box when they get them. It is kind of fun waiting and being excited together, I think! What do you think. I think it will be a let down after March! : (. So enjoy when the boxes come ladies!!!! Nancy ***** I'm loving the spoilers and hints so far and chatting with all you ladies makes the wait and shared anticipation twice as fun. Between the Resort box and Nina G, March is feeling like Christmas to me!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 12, 2014)

> I'm am with you all, all the way! I'm 55 and I can't wait, I think it doesn't matter how old you are, you can be excited for some good thing in life and I think this box is one of those! I also am looking forward to the fab! Fit, Fun box too next week it ships and 10 days later this one ships and I also get the Nina Garcia box soon, so lots of good stuff coming my way! And your alls! I hope everyone is excited and enjoys every box when they get them. It is kind of fun waiting and being excited together, I think! What do you think. I think it will be a let down after March! : (. So enjoy when the boxes come ladies!!!! Nancy


 ***** I'm loving the spoilers and hints so far and chatting with all you ladies makes the wait and shared anticipation twice as fun. Between the Resort box and Nina G, March is feeling like Christmas to me! Like little kids waiting for Santa to come!!! LOL giggles, LOL, giggles. : ).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jodym (Mar 12, 2014)

> JodyM, I feel the SAME way. Â I can't believe I'm this excited--and theÂ excitement grew exponentially after seeing theÂ Pinterest board!! Â Even if the towel and bracelet are the only things in the box, it's worth it. Â I'm THAT excited for those 2 things.


 Omg I am sooooooo had I didn't order 2 of these boxes, we may need to stage an intervention for me and my subscription box addiction!,


----------



## celticjade (Mar 12, 2014)

You know, I hope LE theme boxes like this continues. If they ever did a "vacation in the French Countryside" box, I'd be all over that!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 13, 2014)

> You know, I hope LE theme boxes like this continues. If they ever did a "vacation in the French Countryside" box, I'd be all over that!


 I would back you up!!! Awesomeness! Popsugar did you get that?? VACATION IN THE FRENCH COUNTRYSIDE


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 13, 2014)

> I would back you up!!! Awesomeness! Popsugar did you get that?? VACATION IN THE FRENCH COUNTRYSIDE


 Ok I'm continuing this: my ideas toward this box so PSMH doesn't have to think to much! Picnic items for a picnic in a French field. . . Of course with wine glass for that awesome bottle of French wine. . . Hmmmm. . Evian water maybe Linens. Maybe a French tablecloth and some napkins French jams French music Some lavender product for the French lavender fields A French perfume A French cheese and crackers------- Can you add to this list my friends??


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would back you up!!! Awesomeness! Popsugar did you get that??

VACATION IN THE FRENCH COUNTRYSIDE

Ok I'm continuing this: my ideas toward this box so PSMH doesn't have to think to much!

Picnic items for a picnic in a French field. . . Of course with wine glass for that awesome bottle of French wine. . . Hmmmm. . Evian water maybe
Linens. Maybe a French tablecloth and some napkins
French jams
French music
Some lavender product for the French lavender fields
A French perfume
A French cheese and crackers 
Can you add to this list my friends?? 
Cosmetics or a candle from LadurÃ©e would be a must, since macarons wouldnâ€™t survive shipping.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 13, 2014)

> Cosmetics or a candle from LadurÃ©e would be a must, since macarons wouldnâ€™t survive shipping.Â


 Macaroon hmm. . I guess they wouldn't. . But croissants might and go with the jam they would! Cosmetics and candle are really great! How big are we going to make this box? I guess since it's "make believe" we can make it any size we want!!!! : )


----------



## celticjade (Mar 13, 2014)

> Macaroon hmm. . I guess they wouldn't. . But croissants might and go with the jam they would! Cosmetics and candle are really great! How big are we going to make this box? I guess since it's "make believe" we can make it any size we want!!!! : )


 This box is going to be BIG! Because it should be :0). And in this hypothetical box of ours, it will be packed with dry ice so the Macaroons will survive (I'm craving some super bad, and they are cute, French, and yummy.) The possibilities are endless! Fragrance, makeup, bath products. And lavender. This box wouldn't be complete without a really nice lavender product. If the Macaroons don't work out there's always chocolate :0)


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 13, 2014)

> This box is going to be BIG! Because it should be :0). And in this hypothetical box of ours, it will be packed with dry ice so the Macaroons will survive (I'm craving some super bad, and they are cute, French, and yummy.) The possibilities are endless! Fragrance, makeup, bath products. And lavender. This box wouldn't be complete without a really nice lavender product. If the Macaroons don't work out there's always chocolate :0)


 You got it girl!!! OK ladies!!! We need more as we want to send this BIG IDEA of our to PSMH and request it happen from the MUT girls!!! So write them down! Love it!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 14, 2014)

I want wine and some lingerie.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 14, 2014)

> I want wine and some lingerie.Â :drunken_smilie:


 Ohhhh la la!!! Sounds like this box is getting a little risquÃ©!!! LOL sounds great to me! Will add it to the list! : )


----------



## celticjade (Mar 14, 2014)

15 more days :0)


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 14, 2014)

T



> This box is going to be BIG! Because it should be :0). And in this hypothetical box of ours, it will be packed with dry ice so the Macaroons will survive (I'm craving some super bad, and they are cute, French, and yummy.) The possibilities are endless! Fragrance, makeup, bath products. And lavender. This box wouldn't be complete without a really nice lavender product. If the Macaroons don't work out there's always chocolate :0)


 what about a macaroon scented/flavored balm or lotion?


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 15, 2014)

> Macaroon hmm. . I guess they wouldn't. . But croissants might and go with the jam they would! Cosmetics and candle are really great! How big are we going to make this box? I guess since it's "make believe" we can make it any size we want!!!! : )


 Macaroons and crossaints sound delicious! Or Madelines, those actually have a pretty good shelf life. I recently bought a Madeline pan because I love them soooo much, but they are usually a little pricey to buy. I've not yet used the pan, but I have it out on the kitchen table reminding me that I need to get baking. (I had to promise my husband I would not let it go to the cabinet above the refrigerator where creative cooking devices go to die in my house, next to the juicer, monkey bread pan, old fashioned milk shake maker and the bread maker.).


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm sorry everyone for not posting the last few days and keeping up. My grandmother passed away this morning and it has been an extremely hard couple of days. She was 102 and the most beautiful woman you ever saw.. All she use to use was a tiny bit of rouge and a little Coty powder on her face with a touch of lipstick! And that was it! Never a break out nothing and used plain old soap and water! I wish! Talk about a pristine face. Also her legs were long and slender and strong! Even till the last few weeks ago. I will miss her!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 15, 2014)

> I'm sorry everyone for not posting the last few days and keeping up. My grandmother passed away this morning and it has been an extremely hard couple of days. She was 102 and the most beautiful woman you ever saw.. All she use to use was a tiny bit of rouge and a little Coty powder on her face with a touch of lipstick! And that was it! Never a break out nothing and used plain old soap and water! I wish! Talk about a pristine face. Also her legs were long and slender and strong! Even till the last few weeks ago. I will miss her!


 I'm so sorry about your great loss. Your fond memories will stay strong &amp; will always be with you. Things in your every day life will remind you of her &amp; make you smile.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 16, 2014)

I



> I'm sorry everyone for not posting the last few days and keeping up. My grandmother passed away this morning and it has been an extremely hard couple of days. She was 102 and the most beautiful woman you ever saw.. All she use to use was a tiny bit of rouge and a little Coty powder on her face with a touch of lipstick! And that was it! Never a break out nothing and used plain old soap and water! I wish! Talk about a pristine face. Also her legs were long and slender and strong! Even till the last few weeks ago. I will miss her!


m sorry for your loss. It's great that u have those memories of her.


----------



## celticjade (Mar 16, 2014)

> I'm sorry everyone for not posting the last few days and keeping up. My grandmother passed away this morning and it has been an extremely hard couple of days. She was 102 and the most beautiful woman you ever saw.. All she use to use was a tiny bit of rouge and a little Coty powder on her face with a touch of lipstick! And that was it! Never a break out nothing and used plain old soap and water! I wish! Talk about a pristine face. Also her legs were long and slender and strong! Even till the last few weeks ago. I will miss her!


 So sorry for your loss. 102!! She sounds like an amazing woman :0)


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorry everyone for not posting the last few days and keeping up. My grandmother passed away this morning and it has been an extremely hard couple of days. She was 102 and the most beautiful woman you ever saw.. All she use to use was a tiny bit of rouge and a little Coty powder on her face with a touch of lipstick! And that was it! Never a break out nothing and used plain old soap and water! I wish! Talk about a pristine face. Also her legs were long and slender and strong! Even till the last few weeks ago. I will miss her!
So sorry to hear about your grandmother's passing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 16, 2014)

_Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. She was an amazing woman. She was born in the backwoods on top of a mountain in WV and grew up with an 8th grade education. She wore feed sack dresses and went barefooted. She left the country and went to a city in WV and meet my grandfather, also an extremely handsome man and they were married. She worked hard had 5 children. 2 of them twins and 2 others adopted. She started her own Women's Dress and shoe shop in the early 50's and later also became quite the real estate lady, all the while looking gorgeous! She breaks the mold girls! Of course I'm prejudice, but can't help it she was the most awesome grandmother a girl could have! Thank you all so much_


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. She was an amazing woman. She was born in the backwoods on top of a mountain in WV and grew up with an 8th grade education. She wore feed sack dresses and went barefooted. She left the country and went to a city in WV and meet my grandfather, also an extremely handsome man and they were married. She worked hard had 5 children. 2 of them twins and 2 others adopted. She started her own Women's Dress and shoe shop in the early 50's and later also became quite the real estate lady, all the while looking gorgeous! She breaks the mold girls! Of course I'm prejudice, but can't help it she was the most awesome grandmother a girl could have! Thank you all so much_
Amazing ... rip what a wonderful woman


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorry everyone for not posting the last few days and keeping up. My grandmother passed away this morning and it has been an extremely hard couple of days. She was 102 and the most beautiful woman you ever saw.. All she use to use was a tiny bit of rouge and a little Coty powder on her face with a touch of lipstick! And that was it! Never a break out nothing and used plain old soap and water! I wish! Talk about a pristine face. Also her legs were long and slender and strong! Even till the last few weeks ago. I will miss her!
So sorry for your loss.  It sounds like she was an amazing woman.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 16, 2014)

You all have been awesome with the amazing support you have given me. It's nice to know that there are such awesome women out there like yourselves. Thank you so much for the encouragement and the caring. I needed it this weekend. When someone as close as my Grandma was to me passes on its heart breaking and I get so lost in thought and don't know what to say or do. But it's nice to write it down and share it. I know I don't know you all very well, that's what's so great about this forum is that someone like me can voice her hurt and she has the awesome support of other women out there, so thank you and you all know who you are. Have a blessed week my friends. Nancy. : )


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 18, 2014)

They should be shipping our boxes soon right? I'm so excited!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They should be shipping our boxes soon right? I'm so excited!
They say they don't ship until the 31st. That's next Monday. SO I'm keeping my eye on it. I'll prolly start a slow-stalk on this Wednesday (that's checking through Fedex with my Sub# to make sure it didn't ship). Then around Friday I'll go medium-stalk. That's where I just look up all of Popsugar's social media accounts and make weird guesses based off everything they say or post. Finally, next week it'll be full-on stalkmode.  I'll refresh this page like I get paid to do it and I'll act like the mailman has a personal vendetta against me for not bringing my box everyday until it comes.


----------



## Anselee (Mar 18, 2014)

What a smart, resourceful, and kind woman.. you are right they did break the mold with your grandmother.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 18, 2014)

> You all have been awesome with the amazing support you have given me. It's nice to know that there are such awesome women out there like yourselves. Thank you so much for the encouragement and the caring. I needed it this weekend. When someone as close as my Grandma was to me passes on its heart breaking and I get so lost in thought and don't know what to say or do. But it's nice to write it down and share it. I know I don't know you all very well, that's what's so great about this forum is that someone like me can voice her hurt and she has the awesome support of other women out there, so thank you and you all know who you are. Have a blessed week my friends. Nancy. : )


 I am so sad for your loss. Thank you for sharing a bit of her story with us. What an amazing woman!


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 18, 2014)

​


> They say they don't ship until the 31st. That's next Monday. SO I'm keeping my eye on it. I'll prolly start a slow-stalk on this Wednesday (that's checking through Fedex with my Sub# to make sure it didn't ship). Then around Friday I'll go medium-stalk. That's where I just look up all of Popsugar's social media accounts and make weird guesses based off everything they say or post.Â Finally, next week it'll be full-on stalkmode.Â Â I'll refresh this page like I get paid to do it and I'll act like the mailman has a personal vendetta against me for not bringing my box everyday until it comes.Â


 Lol! I love your 3 Stages of Stalk. I went spoiler free for the women's LE holiday box and ended up not really liking the contents until I read all the great reviews on here (I'm easily influenced) So this time I am going spoilers all the way. You guys already have me really excited about those bracelets.


----------



## phanne (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They say they don't ship until the 31st. That's next Monday. SO I'm keeping my eye on it. I'll prolly start a slow-stalk on this Wednesday (that's checking through Fedex with my Sub# to make sure it didn't ship). Then around Friday I'll go medium-stalk. That's where I just look up all of Popsugar's social media accounts and make weird guesses based off everything they say or post. Finally, next week it'll be full-on stalkmode.  I'll refresh this page like I get paid to do it and I'll act like the mailman has a personal vendetta against me for not bringing my box everyday until it comes. 
I really hate to be the bearer of bad news but... next Monday is the 24.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hate to be the bearer of bad news but... next Monday is the 24.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 You are right! I got ahead of myself there.


----------



## celticjade (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm going spoiler free! A couple items have already been spoiled, I want a little bit of a surprise. :0). It'll be hard staying away from here after the 29th until then. Whenever I go spoiler free for the month box l go through MUT withdrawals.


----------



## naturalactions (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going spoiler free! A couple items have already been spoiled, I want a little bit of a surprise. :0). It'll be hard staying away from here after the 29th until then. Whenever I go spoiler free for the month box l go through MUT withdrawals.
I am so with you on this. I love going spoiler free, but staying away from MUT during that time is so hard! At least you know you will not be alone!


----------



## CSCS (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going spoiler free! A couple items have already been spoiled, I want a little bit of a surprise. :0). It'll be hard staying away from here after the 29th until then. Whenever I go spoiler free for the month box l go through MUT withdrawals.
I really want to go spoiler-free too, for the first time ever! But IT'S SO DIFFICULT.


----------



## Jodym (Mar 19, 2014)

> ​Lol! I love your 3 Stages of Stalk. I went spoiler free for the women's LE holiday box and ended up not really liking the contents until I read all the great reviews on here (I'm easily influenced) So this time I am going spoilers all the way. You guys already have me really excited about those bracelets.


 Aren't we all easily influenced?


----------



## itsMac (Mar 19, 2014)

Mega special edition box envy ladies! I missed the cut off, but I WILL get the next one! (shakes fist with determination!)


----------



## JustJules (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote:  Mega special edition box envy ladies! I missed the cut off, but I WILL get the next one! (shakes fist with determination!)
Same here. WAY bummed to be missing out on this. Especially the bracelets. That just kills me... ahhhhh! WANT. lol Enjoy the boxes to those that are getting one! Post lots of pics so I can drool with envy. lol


----------



## JustJules (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote:  I'm sorry everyone for not posting the last few days and keeping up. My grandmother passed away this morning and it has been an extremely hard couple of days. She was 102 and the most beautiful woman you ever saw.. All she use to use was a tiny bit of rouge and a little Coty powder on her face with a touch of lipstick! And that was it! Never a break out nothing and used plain old soap and water! I wish! Talk about a pristine face. Also her legs were long and slender and strong! Even till the last few weeks ago. I will miss her!
I am new to the group but wanted to say that I was sad to read about your grandmother passing. Sounds like she was an amazing lady!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I am new to the group but wanted to say that I was sad to read about your grandmother passing. Sounds like she was an amazing lady!Â


 Thank you so much for your concern. She was an awesome lady and I will miss her very much! Welcome to the forum and I look forward to reading your posts and keeping up with you Jules! Thank you! Nancy


----------



## JustJules (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you so much for your concern. She was an awesome lady and I will miss her very much!
Welcome to the forum and I look forward to reading your posts and keeping up with you Jules! Thank you! Nancy
Look forward to reading yours too Nancy! Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 19, 2014)

> They say they don't ship until the 31st. That's next Monday. SO I'm keeping my eye on it. I'll prolly start a slow-stalk on this Wednesday (that's checking through Fedex with my Sub# to make sure it didn't ship). Then around Friday I'll go medium-stalk. That's where I just look up all of Popsugar's social media accounts and make weird guesses based off everything they say or post.Â Finally, next week it'll be full-on stalkmode.Â Â I'll refresh this page like I get paid to do it and I'll act like the mailman has a personal vendetta against me for not bringing my box everyday until it comes.Â


 This made me laugh so hard, I nearly choked on coffee. I love being part of this group!! I am so excited for this one &amp; you're making it even more fun! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## DiscoAlert (Mar 21, 2014)

Eeeeek! So happy I found this group. T-10 days!!!!:beer:


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JustJules* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here. WAY bummed to be missing out on this. Especially the bracelets. That just kills me... ahhhhh! WANT. lol Enjoy the boxes to those that are getting one! Post lots of pics so I can drool with envy. lol
i missed it too but can't wait to see whats inside!


----------



## Jodym (Mar 22, 2014)

> I am getting all 3 of these boxes too. This is seriously going to be a great late March, early April!


 Omg I only snagged 1 and I'm bummed


----------



## Ajea (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm dying for more spoilers for this box, but I love what I've seen so far.


----------



## dbf0670 (Mar 23, 2014)

So sad I didn't get this box! I just booked a trip to Italy and I'm sure anything in it would have been perfect to take with me!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 23, 2014)

One week! One week! One week! 

I hope we can make it...


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 23, 2014)

> One week! One week! One week!Â  I hope we can make it...Â


 Whoop Whoop!!!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 23, 2014)

YAY. Thanks for the reminder...I wonder what "stage of stalk" Devin is in???


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 23, 2014)

> YAY. Thanks for the reminder...I wonder what "stage of stalk" Devin is in???


 I have no idea what stage Devin is in but I am in super duper stage 10 come on box let go stage as of this moment in time!!!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 23, 2014)

Me



> I have no idea what stage Devin is in but I am in super duper stage 10 come on box let go stage as of this moment in time!!!


 I'm getting that way!!!!!! I'm thinking of getting an additional sub. Something paper/stationary related. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 24, 2014)

> YAY. Thanks for the reminder...I wonder what "stage of stalk" Devin is in???


I'm in prepstalk mode. Lol. All of my electronic devices are tuned to all the appropriate social media options and I'm excercising my clicking finger. really, I'm super grateful for the weekend trip I have planned beginning on wed. I'll be in NC for the end of the month and I'll be back in the 31st. It's a necessary distraction.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm in prepstalk mode. Lol. All of my electronic devices are tuned to all the appropriate social media options and I'm excercising my clicking finger.

really, I'm super grateful for the weekend trip I have planned beginning on wed. I'll be in NC for the end of the month and I'll be back in the 31st. It's a necessary distraction.
Have a GREAT time and keep us posted of any "clues" you find in their social media!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 24, 2014)

I just booked a girl's trip to Vegas for my daughter's 21st birthday. She's never been, so it will be fun! Is it weird that I'm almost as excited to use my Resort goodies as I am to go? That's not weird, right?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just booked a girl's trip to Vegas for my daughter's 21st birthday. She's never been, so it will be fun! Is it weird that I'm almost as excited to use my Resort goodies as I am to go? That's not weird, right?
uhm can you be my mom? LOL


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 24, 2014)

> uhm can you be my mom? LOL


 Haha Sure, why not!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just booked a girl's trip to Vegas for my daughter's 21st birthday. She's never been, so it will be fun! Is it weird that I'm almost as excited to use my Resort goodies as I am to go? That's not weird, right?
I'm sailing the British Virgin Islands for two weeks in the early Fall and I cannot wait to start packing mostly because I want to include all of my resort box goodies. I know I will use the turkish towel because large bulky towels are too big to pack and it is so hot that a light airy towel like that will easily dry and wash. Love it already!!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 24, 2014)

> I'm sailing the British Virgin Islands for two weeksÂ in the early Fall and I cannot wait to start packing mostly because I want to include all of my resort box goodies. I know I will use the turkish towel because large bulky towels are too big to pack and it is so hot that a light airy towel like that will easily dry and wash. Love it already!!!!


 Ooh! I've always wanted to go to the Virgin Islands! The towel is perfection! Vegas in July will be scorching and that towel is the perfect weight for packing, drying off and even wrapping at the pool. And I really hope we get those bracelets because I've been envisioning my outfits...long chiffon maxi skirts with tanks and beaded bracelets would go just right.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 24, 2014)

I



> I'm sailing the British Virgin Islands for two weeksÂ in the early Fall and I cannot wait to start packing mostly because I want to include all of my resort box goodies. I know I will use the turkish towel because large bulky towels are too big to pack and it is so hot that a light airy towel like that will easily dry and wash. Love it already!!!!


 I also going to be in the Southern Caribean ... Although it'll be for New Years, but still excited to pack all my goodies!


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 25, 2014)

Eeeee! Tracking just changed from "TBD" to "Processing" - still no tracking by reference but I bet we start seeing something soon!!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eeeee! Tracking just changed from "TBD" to "Processing" - still no tracking by reference but I bet we start seeing something soon!!!

Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 25, 2014)

I am so excited to see what is in this! I've cut out sugar in prep for my upcoming vacation and I really need something to make me smile. On the other hand, I don't have any other "special" boxes on the way right now, so I'll miss having something to look forward to.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 27, 2014)

Four more days until the schedule ship date, March 31st!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Four more days until the schedule ship date, March 31st!
YAY! I can't wait, hope they ship early because the come from CA for special editions and that means it will take a week to get to me. I could really use a happy box right about now.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm visiting my mom and realized I'm wearing the Michael stars scarf, I brought the jewelry roll and the jurlique. I'm like a walking ad for Popsugar.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 27, 2014)

Yay!! I just received an email saying my resort box is on its way.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!! I just received an email saying my resort box is on its way. 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!! I just received an email saying my resort box is on its way. 
Weight?


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 27, 2014)

3.8lbs


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 27, 2014)

3.8lbs


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 27, 2014)

Less than the Nina Garcia box, but then that had the magazine... 
 
I can't wait though. Devin, does this push your stalk schedule ahead?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 27, 2014)

Woo Hoo... It's like a party !!:beer:


----------



## sunsets (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3.8lbs
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!! I just received an email saying my resort box is on its way. 
How exciting!  My mouth dropped when I saw this.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 27, 2014)

So remember how the Pinterest board had a green apple and someone suggested juice beauty products. Well juice beauty has a new stem cell eye lift kit wouldn't it be amazing if that was in there? It retails for $75!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 27, 2014)

WHAAAAT????  I'm dying.  Where is Devin?  Better yet, where is my mail lady?????  It's on, now.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So remember how the Pinterest board had a green apple and someone suggested juice beauty products. Well juice beauty has a new stem cell eye lift kit wouldn't it be amazing if that was in there? It retails for $75!
Juice Beauty would be awesome.  I want play a game of "Pictionary" with you ladies...you're GOOD with clues!!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!! I just received an email saying my resort box is on its way. 
This is terrible for me!! I'm ok until these boxes ship -- once they ship I can't do anything except stalk instagram!!!  How long does it take boxes to get to you from Cali?? 1 hour I hope for my sake.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well I guess there is not a hammock or sea glass in there! Hmmmmm. . . Very dishearting. . . No hammock and I wanted one so bad! Well, I guess I'll have to settle for the towel and probably the bracelets which I love both!!! I will live, I know I will, I just thought it would be great to lay out under the tree in the hammock with a margarita and a book and that awesome throw. . . Hmmmm. Whatever is in that box will be wonderfully great! I am so glad I had the chance to dream for awhile on this forum and with you awesome ladies and I know that we will love what ever we get and use it when we dream of going to a resort somewhere whether it be the sea, the dessert, the mountains and who know we might be able to put it all into a suitcase and drag it to that resort we dream of going to and USE IT!!!! And maybe at that resort there will be a hammock to lie on and sea glass and sea shells on the beach to pick up and bring back home!! Yes, that is the answer! Dream girls dream!! OK I know I'm silly, but oh well I just thought id put it out there!!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 27, 2014)

> Yay!! I just received an email saying my resort box is on its way.Â


 Wha?? What? What? There goes any possibility of me being productive this weekend. I'm planning to do my spring yard overhaul. Can't check my phone obsessively with dirty fingers....what will I do? I'm ridiculously excited right now!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh hellz of yes. I'm on it! Lol


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 27, 2014)

I wonder if we could calculate the weight of the towel and bracelets to see how much weight is left for the rest if the stuff?? Eta or am I just going overboard now??? Ha


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Well I guess there is not a hammock or sea glass in there! Hmmmmm. . . Very dishearting. . . No hammock and I wanted one so bad! Well, I guess I'll have to settle for the towel and probably the bracelets which I love both!!! I will live, I know I will, I just thought it would be great to lay out under the tree in the hammock with a margarita and a book and that awesome throw. . . Hmmmm. Whatever is in that box will be wonderfully great! I am so glad I had the chance to dream for awhile on this forum and with you awesome ladies and I know that we will love what ever we get and use it when we dream of going to a resort somewhere whether it be the sea, the dessert, the mountains and who know we might be able to put it all into a suitcase and drag it to that resort we dream of going to and USE IT!!!! And maybe at that resort there will be a hammock to lie on and sea glass and sea shells on the beach to pick up and bring back home!! Yes, that is the answer! Dream girls dream!! OK I know I'm silly, but oh well I just thought id put it out there!!!


 I'm enjoying your inspiring words... Im picturing it now ...A hammock in my new lakeside backyard with a strong margarita in hand!, we've been building this house for over a year... We close tomorrow !! I live in metro Detroit , now I just need the weather to cooperate ..lol!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I'm enjoying your inspiring words... Im picturing it now ...A hammock in my new lakeside backyard with a strong margarita in hand!, we've been building this house for over a year... We close tomorrow !! I live in metro Detroit , now I just need the weather to cooperate ..lol!


 Oh Shauna, I am so excited for you! A new home and a lakeside back yard, now I'm envious!!!! You will enjoy and whether or not you get a hammock and with the weight at 3.8 lbs. it doesn't look like it, but they are really easy to come by and I can see you resting out there by the lake with a little table to hold your book and margarita with a pillow and the wonderful towel-cover-blanket to lay over you. Oh how awesome for you! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy! It is a nice dream and yours will come true with your backyard being an awesome respite on long summer days! : ). Maybe a little coverup will also come in the box and you can totally resort it out! Love just the thought of it for you!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!! I just received an email saying my resort box is on its way. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3.8lbs

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I guess there is not a hammock or sea glass in there! Hmmmmm. . . Very dishearting. . . No hammock and I wanted one so bad! 

ZOMG! So excited! Don't worry, there is still a chance of we'll get a banana hammock! 





(yup. still makes me laugh.)


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 28, 2014)

I live in Hawaii. I think the box will get here in 5 days( Maybe Tuesday???). That's how long it took for the Neiman Marcus box to arrive. Hopefully someone will get the box sooner.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in Hawaii. I think the box will get here in 5 days( Maybe Tuesday???). That's how long it took for the Neiman Marcus box to arrive. Hopefully someone will get the box sooner. 
You LIVE in Hawaii?  YAY You!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 28, 2014)

> Oh Shauna, I am so excited for you! A new home and a lakeside back yard, now I'm envious!!!! You will enjoy and whether or not you get a hammock and with the weight at 3.8 lbs. it doesn't look like it, but they are really easy to come by and I can see you resting out there by the lake with a little table to hold your book and margarita with a pillow and the wonderful towel-cover-blanket to lay over you. Oh how awesome for you! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy! It is a nice dream and yours will come true with your backyard being an awesome respite on long summer days! : ). Maybe a little coverup will also come in the box and you can totally resort it out! Love just the thought of it for you!


 You're so incredibly sweet- Thank You!!


----------



## phanne (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!! I just received an email saying my resort box is on its way. 

Oh congrats! your box is shipped AND you live in Hawaii, lucky duck! Has anyone else heard anything? Mine still says processing.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 28, 2014)

> I live in Hawaii. I think the box will get here in 5 days( Maybe Tuesday???). That's how long it took for the Neiman Marcus box to arrive. Hopefully someone will get the box sooner.Â


 Ok, living in Hawaii, resort box on the way...you are pretty much living my dream life. Haha Thanks for the updates. I can't wait to see what they send! Not even going to pretend to try spoiler free.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 28, 2014)

Good lord.... with tracking updating and Phish summer shows going on sale there is literally zero chance of me getting any work done today.


----------



## Anselee (Mar 28, 2014)

Mine is still processing and I live in Massachusetts so I am waiting with bated breath for some spoilers from you lovely ladies!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 28, 2014)

I live in California, but no updates for me so far.

I am very jealous of your quick shipping to Hawaii, when I lived there it took an extra 2 weeks to get my box.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in California, but no updates for me so far.

I am very jealous of your quick shipping to Hawaii, when I lived there it took an extra 2 weeks to get my box.

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in California, but no updates for me so far.

I am very jealous of your quick shipping to Hawaii, when I lived there it took an extra 2 weeks to get my box.
My monthly box takes about 14-16 days to arrive. I'm really surprised I received my tracking info.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LetsGeaux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You LIVE in Hawaii?  YAY You!  

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok, living in Hawaii, resort box on the way...you are pretty much living my dream life. Haha Thanks for the updates. I can't wait to see what they send! Not even going to pretend to try spoiler free.

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok, living in Hawaii, resort box on the way...you are pretty much living my dream life. Haha Thanks for the updates. I can't wait to see what they send! Not even going to pretend to try spoiler free.MI
As soon as I get the box I'll post it on Instagram.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone else get tracking? Mine hasn't processed - and nothing in the FedEx tracking.  I love to find out how many have been shipped (so I can anticipate when mine will arrive) but love going spoiler free.  If I have a sense that some more are out, then I will stay off the board. Just so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Couture Jungle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My monthly box takes about 14-16 days to arrive. I'm really surprised I received my tracking info. 
I bet that is why they sent yours out before March 31st.  They want you to get yours around the same time as others that will take 7-10 days.

But, just in case you get it Saturday or Monday, please don't keep us in suspense and post pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 28, 2014)

I was wondering all, do you think a camera might be in there? Just a thought. I was looking at their FB Page and they had a camera on it and said to enjoy the weekend. Hmmmm. . . Just throwing out there. Nancy


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 28, 2014)

I used track by reference and mine has initiated out of Gilroy (I'm on the east coast.) Says it will ship tomorrow and is 1.7 lbs. That seems light but who knows...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used track by reference and mine has initiated out of Gilroy (I'm on the east coast.) Says it will ship tomorrow and is 1.7 lbs. That seems light but who knows...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hmm, someone earlier said the box weighed 3.8 lbs... ?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used track by reference and mine has initiated out of Gilroy (I'm on the east coast.) Says it will ship tomorrow and is 1.7 lbs. That seems light but who knows...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Mine has initiated too!  It's also 1.7 lbs.  I guess the towel will make up a lot of the weight of the box then, and jewelry doesn't weigh much.  I wonder what else there will be!


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 28, 2014)

oh boo hiss.i was all cited for a 3.8 pounder!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 28, 2014)

Mine too, 1.7lb initiated out of Gilroy. And I made sure it's the resort box and not the monthly box. Odd!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 28, 2014)

Guys, the towel will weigh more than that. I just weighed a bath towel simular and it was over 2 lbs.!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 28, 2014)

> Mine has initiated too! Â It's also 1.7 lbs. Â I guess the towel will make up a lotÂ of the weight of the box then, and jewelry doesn't weigh much. Â I wonder what else there will be!


Hmmm... They haven't sent a hat in a while. Or maybe a headband or hair scarf. Sometimes it seems like PS and FFF have similar stuff- like the exercise bAll. FFF had a hair scarf in it last month, right? Come onnnn, coconut smelling stuff!come to mama.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmm... They haven't sent a hat in a while. Or maybe a headband or hair scarf. Sometimes it seems like PS and FFF have similar stuff- like the exercise bAll. FFF had a hair scarf in it last month, right?

Come onnnn, coconut smelling stuff!come to mama.
I was thinking about a headband or some other hair accessory too.  I just got a headband in my Social Bliss box, and it was cute and also weighs next to nothing.  I must have an oddly shaped head because my headbands always slide off, but I would at least try to wear a hair scarf because I do like how they look.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guys, the towel will weigh more than that. I just weighed a bath towel simular and it was over 2 lbs.!

I actually don't think the towel will weigh that much, it looks very light and I think it will be similar to the weight of a scarf...like the Michael Stars scarf/wrap that was in the November box.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guys, the towel will weigh more than that. I just weighed a bath towel simular and it was over 2 lbs.!
This towel is supposed to be thin and more like a blanket, though, right?  So that could be why it would weigh a bit less.  Everything else in the box will have to be very light though!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 28, 2014)

> I was thinking about a headband or some other hair accessory too. Â I just got a headband in my Social Bliss box, and it was cute and also weighs next to nothing. Â I must have an oddly shaped head because my headbands always slide off, but I would at least try to wear a hair scarf because I do like how they look.


I wanna try one of the ones they have at American Apparel. The ones with the wire in them that allow u to twist it Into cute looking bows or buns. It's cute, lightweight as u said and it's versatile. Here's a link if u don't know what I mean. http://blog.mallofamerica.com/miscellaneous/how-to-twist-scarf-giveaway/


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 28, 2014)

They can also send a sistah more of that Pipcorn. It was something like THE BOMB. my daughter and I ate it together... Then I snuck and finished it alone a buried the bag waaaaaay in the trash. Lol


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wanna try one of the ones they have at American Apparel. The ones with the wire in them that allow u to twist it Into cute looking bows or buns. It's cute, lightweight as u said and it's versatile. Here's a link if u don't know what I mean. http://blog.mallofamerica.com/miscellaneous/how-to-twist-scarf-giveaway/
Cute!  I never even thought of a head scarf with a wire, but it's a great idea!


----------



## honeybee7 (Mar 28, 2014)

yeah,i think" turkish towels" are supposed to be very lightweight.not like egyptian cotton woven ones,but the thin assed scarf-like ones.still side eyeing this box at 1.7 lbs.i hope that's wrong.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 28, 2014)

The scarves I got with fabfitfun had wires in them.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guys, the towel will weigh more than that. I just weighed a bath towel simular and it was over 2 lbs.!
I looked up turkish towels on Amazon and one was 7oz and another 10oz. The bracelets won't weigh a lot, but they don't looks super light either. 

I agree about a turband or maybe a straw hat... cameras are light too, if it's something like the baby cameras Fancy's been sending. Other lightweight things:

â€¢  sunglasses

â€¢  tanning towelettes (hope not...)

â€¢  small travel candle (like the peony one)

â€¢  toothbrush/mini tube of Marvis

â€¢  clear pouch with empty bottles/jars for air travel

â€¢  something made of light mesh, like a swimsuit cover-up?

â€¢  cotton candy

â€¢  rollerball perfume

â€¢  tea or some kind of powdered drink

â€¢  eye cream/serum (usually in tiny containers)

â€¢  lip scrub

â€¢  string bikinis! 

ok I should stop there.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, someone earlier said the box weighed 3.8 lbs... ?
I double checked the weight on my tracking info and it did say 3.8lbs.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh boo hiss.i was all cited for a 3.8 pounder!
I double checked my tracking info and it says 3.8


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine has initiated too!  It's also 1.7 lbs.  I guess the towel will make up a lot of the weight of the box then, and jewelry doesn't weigh much.  I wonder what else there will be!
I checked the weight on my tracking info again and it says 3.8. Maybe mine is a typo.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I looked up turkish towels on Amazon and one was 7oz and another 10oz. The bracelets won't weigh a lot, but they don't looks super light either. 

I agree about a turband or maybe a straw hat... cameras are light too, if it's something like the baby cameras Fancy's been sending. Other lightweight things:
In regards to a camera...it could always be something like this: http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/cell-phone-lenses/


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 29, 2014)

Some ideas for a light resort themed box...

Lip balm with spf

Sun hat (I still love the one we got last May and wear it all the time)

Fun tote bag

Sunglasses (I was hoping to get a pair in either this box, FFF or Nina Garcia and so far no sunglasses &amp; they did have then in last year's summer box)

Toiletry pouch/bag

Travel journal

Hair Accessory

Eye Mask (cloth type to block out the light)


----------



## CSCS (Mar 29, 2014)

Mine's initiated too and it says it's 1.7 lbs. What the hell kind of stuff can it contain that weighs that little and is still a good $100 special edition box. I'm pretty mega disappointed right now and am hoping the 3.8 lbs is the correct weight.


----------



## skyflower (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a turkish bath towel bought accidentally because it was advertised as a blanket on one of the daily deal websites. Anyways, superlight, and it is so pretty I take it with me to the gym since it takes up so little space and is really absorbant. love it, and I'm hoping the one in this box is as good or better. Super light, not looped like usual bath towels. 1.7 lbs seems light though, a lot of the things I imagined would make it heavier. Hoping for jewelry and nice skincare or sunblock, those can be light.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm excited for next week. Yay for Popsugar Resort box!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 29, 2014)

> Hi,Â  Sorry the ink is light, but here's a copy of myÂ box in transit.


 Thank you for sharing, you didn't have to. I have gotten where I do not believe in weights any more as I have had several that have been really wrong. It does seem really odd though that there are just only two different ones. I wish others would get theirs so we can really get an idea. If it is 1.7 lbs. I don't know how anything substantial can be in that box! I am feeling let down. I have tried to be positive rough the last several weeks, but all these different weighs and I can't figure out how they can only send out a couple of boxes and not the rest. That seems weird. Oh well, I think I am going to avoid this thread as it is making stressed and sad. I realize that between the towel and the bracelet it already is a lot of value, so they really don't have much to add that way. But I can't believe that they would just put a couple of items in the box and that would be it. They know everyone would like an assortment of goodies in the box and I hope that is the way they go. And I hope they are of good quality too.


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you for sharing, you didn't have to. I have gotten where I do not believe in weights any more as I have had several that have been really wrong. It does seem really odd though that there are just only two different ones. I wish others would get theirs so we can really get an idea. If it is 1.7 lbs. I don't know how anything substantial can be in that box! I am feeling let down. I have tried to be positive rough the last several weeks, but all these different weighs and I can't figure out how they can only send out a couple of boxes and not the rest. That seems weird. Oh well, I think I am going to avoid this thread as it is making stressed and sad. I realize that between the towel and the bracelet it already is a lot of value, so they really don't have much to add that way. But I can't believe that they would just put a couple of items in the box and that would be it. They know everyone would like an assortment of goodies in the box and I hope that is the way they go. And I hope they are of good quality too.
Thanks for being sweet. I'm just as excited as everyone else in getting this box. I honestly think it could just be a typo or something. Popsugar LE boxes are usually heavier than the normal monthly box. Whatever is in the box is a mystery for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully, someone will post a picture tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 29, 2014)

> Thanks for being sweet. I'm just as excited as everyone else in getting this box. I honestly think it could just be a typo or something. Popsugar LE boxes are usually heavier than the normal monthly box. Whatever is in the box is a mystery for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully, someone will post a picture tomorrow or Monday.


 I hope so too. Then all the speculation will go away and we won't be in such a quandary! LOL. The unsureness really makes everyone excited and uneasy. I think people don't know how to feel. Wether to be happy or unhappy. They want to make sure they are getting their money's worth and more. And also want something they can use and be happy with., I do hope everyone will be happy with what they send us regardless of the weight!!! : )


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope so too. Then all the speculation will go away and we won't be in such a quandary! LOL. The unsureness really makes everyone excited and uneasy. I think people don't know how to feel. Wether to be happy or unhappy. They want to make sure they are getting their money's worth and more. And also want something they can use and be happy with., I do hope everyone will be happy with what they send us regardless of the weight!!! : 
 
I'm excited about the two spoilers we already know. Whatever else is in the box I hope I'll enjoy. If not, I'll just regift it. Lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 29, 2014)

Guys, I'm not getting this box, but let us not forget that the regular PSMH box in March was really light and everyone was super disappointed and when it arrived everyone loved it! No worries, ladies! I'm sure it's going to be an amazing box!


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Could they be sending winners their spa gift inside of some of those boxes? I think I read somewhere that they were sending those out sometime in April? Could make up the difference in weight.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Mar 29, 2014)

1.7 also....wonder what's in the 3.8lb boxes?


----------



## camel11 (Mar 29, 2014)

I bought the ...two...boxes because I loved the spoilers so much (which are both very light! The towel is WAY lighter than a standard towel, and bracelets are nothing), I'm not as concerned about the remaining contents.

That said, I can't wait for a spoiler!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 29, 2014)

In terms of special edition boxes even if it's 3.8 lbs or 1.7 lbs that's still pretty light compared to the more recent special edition boxes.  I think the Holiday box was 6.6 lbs and the Fall Style was 5.9 lbs. 

I don't remember what the Summer Fun box weighed, it has a couple very light items (truffle pouch and sarong) but also the candle.


----------



## CSCS (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm just hoping to get my money's worth and not have the (literal and metaphorical) bulk of the box taken up by those seriously overpriced bracelets. =/


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, after sleeping on it and thinking about it, I know no matter what is in the box I WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY WITH IT!!!! With just the bracelets and towel it more than makes me happy as I love both and they are both lovely gifts to myself and I will be joyful with the rest of the contents and glad I got the box!


----------



## Blonde vixen (Mar 29, 2014)

The suspense was killing me so I emailed them and asked them how much the box actually weights.... should I report back if they actually tell me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I looked up turkish towels on Amazon and one was 7oz and another 10oz. The bracelets won't weigh a lot, but they don't looks super light either. 

I agree about a turband or maybe a straw hat... cameras are light too, if it's something like the baby cameras Fancy's been sending. Other lightweight things:

â€¢  sunglasses

â€¢  tanning towelettes (hope not...)

â€¢  small travel candle (like the peony one)

â€¢  toothbrush/mini tube of Marvis

â€¢  clear pouch with empty bottles/jars for air travel

â€¢  something made of light mesh, like a swimsuit cover-up?

â€¢  cotton candy

â€¢  rollerball perfume

â€¢  tea or some kind of powdered drink

â€¢  eye cream/serum (usually in tiny containers)

â€¢  lip scrub

â€¢  string bikinis! 

ok I should stop there. 
I love how "cotton candy" is thrown in there..hahahha

love it!!!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe there's some kind of food item that they want to keep cool and they put a cold pack in boxes that are going far away or to warm climates?  That might be a ridiculous idea, but it's all I can come up with, lol.


----------



## kvanhat (Mar 29, 2014)

Mine still hasn't shipped. I really want to see what's in this box. The wait is torture. I feel like I ordered it forever ago, haha.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 29, 2014)

Just checked by reference and info was sent to fedex with 1.7lb weight. Now to see if that the weight once FedEx receives it!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 29, 2014)

It looks like this is what was sent in the Lollia giveway....

http://statigr.am/p/681980764717159104_42346891

And I'm super jealous! @Couture Jungle maybe you won one of the giveaways?


----------



## boozleford (Mar 29, 2014)

> Maybe there's some kind of food item that they want to keep cool and they put a cold pack in boxes that are going far away or to warm climates? Â That might be a ridiculous idea, but it's all I can come up with, lol.


 I think this might be it actually. I'm also in Hawaii and also got a 3.8 box! It's also moving a lot faster than my monthly boxes (which take 15+ days from shipment to arrival.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 29, 2014)

Mine hasn't shipped...tracking by reference = "not found".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 29, 2014)

> I think this might be it actually. I'm also in Hawaii and also got a 3.8 box! It's also moving a lot faster than my monthly boxes (which take 15+ days from shipment to arrival.)


 is your box being shipped via fedex home?


----------



## boozleford (Mar 29, 2014)

My box is shipping FedEx Smartpost. I'm not sure that I know what FedEx Home is? Would be so weird for us in Hawaii to get our boxes first!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 29, 2014)

> It looks like this is what was sent in the Lollia giveway.... http://statigr.am/p/681980764717159104_42346891 And I'm superÂ jealous! @Couture Jungle Â maybe you won one of the giveaways?Â


 What a beautiful spread! Oh, I so would have loved to be one of the winners. *Sigh* Who was is that said they had gotten an email announcing they had won? Lucky lucky.....


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 29, 2014)

I think past winners boxes were shipped Fedex Home. So maybe there is something that needs to be kept cold. Wow I can't wait for this box!!!


----------



## Couture Jungle (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like this is what was sent in the Lollia giveway....

http://statigr.am/p/681980764717159104_42346891

And I'm super jealous! @Couture Jungle maybe you won one of the giveaways? 
I didn't know there was a giveaway. That would be nice.


----------



## paparazzimom (Mar 29, 2014)

I just received my shipping notice. 1.7lbs I live in Miami Florida


----------



## paparazzimom (Mar 29, 2014)

It's also being shipped fedex smartpost


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 29, 2014)

I am getting 2 boxes and both are 1.7 lbs.  It's cool. It's not about the weight.  it's the contents.


----------



## boozleford (Mar 29, 2014)

> I didn't know there was a giveaway. That would be nice.


 Hello Hawaii friend! I think it might be special packaging for the island? We seem to be the only ones with early shipping and higher weights.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 29, 2014)

> I am getting 2 boxes and both are 1.7 lbs. Â It's cool. It's not about the weight. Â it's the contents.


 I soooo agree and I will be so happy with whatever I get! Yippee!!!! : ) I can't wait till mine is on its way!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 29, 2014)

> Hello Hawaii friend! I think it might be special packaging for the island? We seem to be the only ones with early shipping and higher weights.


 Mine is just 1.7 lbs. wondering if the Hawaii boxes have maybe extra ask aging for safety of breakables


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm in the metro detroit area &amp; my box hasn't been initiated yet... my sisters is in the same boat. It looks like the Midwest will be in the next wave of shipments... Fingers crossed it will be Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We already know about the Turkish towel &amp; the to die for bracelets- I don't think weight matters, I think this box will be amazing. I'd love another turband... Just saying.. their super light :4:


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 29, 2014)

They've never sent earbuds before have they? Those would be lightweight. I'm voting for earbuds, makeup, a hair product, bracelets, and the towel. And something tasty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 29, 2014)

I just got my shipping notification email!  Shipment is still in the "initiated" phase though.  The monthly boxes usually take 4-5 days to get to me in NJ, but this is coming from CA, so maybe I'll have it by next weekend...


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 29, 2014)

Got my tracking!!. Oo-wa Oo-wa. Mine is 1.7 lbs too.


----------



## pbpink (Mar 29, 2014)

recd shipping email, usually takes 6 days from day I receive email to get to FL! mine is 1.7 lbs, wonder if everything could be inside a cotton beach bag instead of a box like a GWP bag during beauty events at dept stores??? seems very light but I'm sure it will be fantastic!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been excited for high weight boxes from PS in the past, only to find they are things like body wash (think the Dial soap fiasco from a few months ago).  I'd rather this box be packed with high quality/high value smaller items than heavy filler junk.  I'm guessing the Turkish towel and the bracelets don't weight much, so we might actually get quite a few things in the box.  PS has really disappointed me lately though . . .I'm going to be really annoyed if there's anything by Baublebar or Gorjana &amp; Griffin.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 29, 2014)

I like these ideas! I'm guessing the bracelets and towel of course, a snack - and this is where it gets blurry. I like the earbuds idea because if ur traveling it laying at the beach u need them but it might also be A turban (turbans are very spa-like to me). But wait- there's no beauty item in there and I'm so sure there'll be something with SPF or coconut oil in it.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I like these ideas! I'm guessing the bracelets and towel of course, a snack - and this is where it gets blurry. I like the earbuds idea because if ur traveling it laying at the beach u need them but it might also be A turban (turbans are very spa-like to me). But wait- there's no beauty item in there and I'm so sure there'll be something with SPF or coconut oil in it.
I'm really hoping for a great spf lip balm, maybe one from Coola. I would actually love anything Coola. I would love some earbuds and another turband (just got one from FFF) or another fun hair accessory.

I wish I were more excited for the bracelets. If they were silver instead of gold I would be over the moon. I just really don't like how gold looks on me. My Alex &amp; Ani bangles are my go to bracelets. I am very curious about the towel. Could it be used as a light weight blanket?

I am super excited for this box, hopefully we won't have to wait too long for spoilers because I don't have a shipping notice yet.


----------



## norfolkaa (Mar 29, 2014)

Just thinking about the box and what might be in that light weight I looked back at the Pinterest inspiration board and am wondering if a small gold travel journal is hiding over by that pen Something like this: http://www.swoozies.com/product/211977?source=pla&amp;utm_source=gmerchant&amp;utm_medium=cpc&amp;utm_term=211977&amp;gclid=CNut0KSmub0CFcFlOgod3EEAtg


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just thinking about the box and what might be in that light weight
I looked back at the Pinterest inspiration board and am wondering if a small gold travel journal is hiding over by that pen

Something like this:
http://www.swoozies.com/product/211977?source=pla&amp;utm_source=gmerchant&amp;utm_medium=cpc&amp;utm_term=211977&amp;gclid=CNut0KSmub0CFcFlOgod3EEAtg
OoOooO that would be good.  Since the bracelet &amp; towel are both amazing, I know I'll be happy with whatever else is in the box.  Kinda like stocking stuffers--as long as there is a pair of earrings in my Cmas stocking, the rest is just a bonus.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 30, 2014)

How a about an aloe air plant? With a few pieces of sea glass and shells? Or some of those wax fragrance beads? The more I look at Pintrest the more. Intrigued I get.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 30, 2014)

Also! I know BB Men had a passport book or holder in it in the past so ...?!


----------



## sunsets (Mar 30, 2014)

From the Cuyana Turkish Towel websiteâ€¦.She sure does a good job of turning that towel into a robe!


----------



## sunsets (Mar 30, 2014)

So at 1.7 lbs, I guess that means a pool boy won't be included, ladies.  *sigh*


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Mar 30, 2014)

Ah! I can't believe it's time for this box already!


----------



## midanmacaron (Mar 30, 2014)

AHHHH All this talks about the box and I haven't receive my tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( Tried the trick with reference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( It didn't work. They better put somethings in there special extra in mine &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Mar 30, 2014)

> From the Cuyana Turkish Towel websiteâ€¦.She sure does a good job of turning that towel into a robe!


 That is a robe, they sell a Turkish towel robe,too lol.


----------



## norfolkaa (Mar 30, 2014)

another guess;

http://www.dermstore.com/product_2014+Resort+Collection+Nail+Color+-+Find+Me+an+Oasis_56223.htm

thanks for the info that there is a robe, i am hoping there will be a coupon code in the box to save a bit if we want the robe, but I don't think that there are coupon codes in special boxes

mara hoffman has a few promo products out there. a travel bag at beauty.com and a scarf as a free gift with purchase with a volume perfume so i could totally see a special popsugar item showing up in the box


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  another guess;

http://www.dermstore.com/product_2014+Resort+Collection+Nail+Color+-+Find+Me+an+Oasis_56223.htm
Oh good guess.  I was just thinking what beauty item they would include.  I would rather not get a nail polish but, it does fit the theme.


----------



## sunsets (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is a robe, they sell a Turkish towel robe,too lol.
Oh, haha.  I didn't know that!  Well, that makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 30, 2014)

Some lightweight things they could send...

nail polish/foot soak

papaya face mask

massage oil

something to pack in your suitcase, like a small bag for toiletries/passport holder

a t-shirt/beach coverup

saltwater taffy or another treat

something with aloe or cactus

I'm glad the box is lightweight because it makes sense for travel, that you'd want to take lighter things with you. I have the feeling the items will be high quality. Hopefully we will know soon! Mine hasn't been marked as shipped yet and I'm in SoCal.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 30, 2014)

How about a loofah, pillow, sponge for bathing. . . The list is endless. . . We shall soon see! Have fun dreaming of your dream box. . . Soon to see. . .my friends!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like the idea of a travel notebook but I know I will not use it so I hope we don't get something like that. The notebooks that have been sent out in other PS are so cute, but I never used any of those either. I'd still be all for a nice pen, tho! 

Still hoping for an infuser water bottle...that would be light weight, right? 

I can't believe these boxes are FINALLY shipping out!


----------



## Babs28 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunsets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So at 1.7 lbs, I guess that means a pool boy won't be included, ladies.  *sigh*
Oh, they would never include a pool boy in the box, shipping takes way too long for him to survive.  They would include a discount card of $X amount off the purchase of said pool boy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 30, 2014)

Music or headphones might be a good guess for this box as well as some type of massage oil maybe


----------



## LetsGeaux (Mar 30, 2014)

> Some lightweight things they could send... nail polish/foot soak papaya face mask massage oil something to pack in your suitcase, like a small bag for toiletries/passport holder a t-shirt/beach coverup saltwater taffy or another treat something with aloe or cactus I'm glad the box is lightweight because it makes sense for travel, that you'd want to take lighter things with you. I have the feeling the items will be high quality. Hopefully we will know soon! Mine hasn't been marked as shipped yet and I'm in SoCal.


 Would LOVE a leather passport wallet--the kind that zips all the way around &amp; has places for currency &amp; coins. I need to get on ebay &amp; look for one...I've been wanting one forever. I'm REALLY excited for this box...mine hasn't shipped yet. The regular box took forever to get to me. I'm trying to decide if I should "protect the surprise" &amp; get off this board once it ships---but this is so much fun!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking at the clues, and knowing the light weight of the box, I'm pretty sure we must be getting this. 

It's the most logical conclusion, right?


----------



## CSCS (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Blonde vixen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The suspense was killing me so I emailed them and asked them how much the box actually weights.... should I report back if they actually tell me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Please do! I'm wondering if they just weigh one box of a batch and apply it to the rest, and possibly made a mistake on one of the batches.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Looking at the clues, and knowing the light weight of the box, I'm pretty sure we must be getting this.Â  It's the most logical conclusion, right?


 Hahahahahahahahaha! LOL. Giggles gigles I just lovin it! So cute! Thank you for the laugh!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm not even getting this box but I've been stalking just to see what you are all getting.  Hurry up, boxes!!


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Mine shipped out of Gilroy this time.  Weird, because I'm in Delaware &amp; monthly box ships from the East Coast.  1.7lbs for me too.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Mar 30, 2014)

No shipping by reference yet, but so excited for you early birds!


----------



## Jekaco9 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my confirmation as well, but I'm soooo excited!! I'm not sure if I wanna see what everyone is getting or if I should just wait and be surprised. I bought this box over a month ago and the anticipation is driving me insane! lol


----------



## boozleford (Mar 31, 2014)

Bad news from Hawaii. Our monthly boxes take forever and it appears this one will too, even though they sent it so early. Expected arrival date is now 4/14.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boozleford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bad news from Hawaii. Our monthly boxes take forever and it appears this one will too, even though they sent it so early. Expected arrival date is now 4/14.
Oh shoot.  I was secretly hoping you would get it today.  Ha!

Well the good news is you know yours is on it's way.


----------



## Jekaco9 (Mar 31, 2014)

> Bad news from Hawaii. Our monthly boxes take forever and it appears this one will too, even though they sent it so early. Expected arrival date is now 4/14.


 Oh man...I don't know what's worse...still not having a tracking number or knowing it but still having to wait 2 more weeks. I'm hoping it shows up early for you!!!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 31, 2014)

C'mon guys no boxes yet? I'm stalking this thread like crazy as if I ordered one hahaha!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 31, 2014)

It would be nice if I got a tracking number! None yet. Reference number doesn't work yet either. : ( I will have to gain patience as the day goes on!! Not one of my best attributes! : )


----------



## LisaD123 (Mar 31, 2014)

can't track by reference number


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 31, 2014)

Since they ship the special editions from CA and don't do any from NY I am looking at a week to get mine. I am wondering if they aren't holding off on some so that they can try to arrive at the same time.


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 31, 2014)

Will people get boxes today? I missed out ordering but interested to see what y'all get


----------



## CSCS (Mar 31, 2014)

I e-mailed their support about the actual weight of the boxes -- whether it's 3.8 or 1.7 lbs, or whether the weight actually varies by destination. Will post back here when/if they respond!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 31, 2014)

1.7 is very light unless they are sending us a few pieces of jewelry which might be the case


----------



## camel11 (Mar 31, 2014)

I think the weight makes sense -- you don't want to weighed down by anything heavy as you travel! Light blankets, light jewelry, small notebooks, etc.etc.  If you're to leave on a moments notice with just a weekend bag, you can't be worried about weight restrictions!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the weight makes sense -- you don't want to weighed down by anything heavy as you travel! Light blankets, light jewelry, small notebooks, etc.etc.  If you're to leave on a moments notice with just a weekend bag, you can't be worried about weight restrictions!
Totally agree. To me the difference means there is probably something breakable that they are concerned about with over sea shipping. I have confidence in Popsugar. Just excited to see what it is regardless of weight.


----------



## CSCS (Mar 31, 2014)

I got a response!

"Thanks for reaching out! The listed 3.8 weight is an error made by FedEx as a mistake was made during the weighing process. I'm confirming that each Special Edition Resort box is the same weight at about 1.7-1.8 pounds. Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist!"


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 31, 2014)

1.7 is SO light.. even for a regular box! So curious.... I'm hoping for a facial mist.. been eyeing one from Clinique for a few weeks - lightweight and I think fits the resort theme! Fingers crossed....

Edit: maybe they're sending us all $100 flight vouchers... that would be lightweight too...


----------



## camel11 (Mar 31, 2014)

I actually AM annoyed that although I got the "shipment" e-mail two-days ago, I'm still only in the "initiated" stage.  I realize it's been a weekend, but it's actually a pet peeve when a company sends me a shipment e-mail before the package has been picked up by the shipper.


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually AM annoyed that although I got the "shipment" e-mail two-days ago, I'm still only in the "initiated" stage.  I realize it's been a weekend, but it's actually a pet peeve when a company sends me a shipment e-mail before the package has been picked up by the shipper. 

Haha PopSugar really can't win.... usually people complain that the shipment e-mail comes so late after the boxes have been sent! I bet they get picked up and start moving tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I actually AM annoyed that although I got the "shipment" e-mail two-days ago, I'm still only in the "initiated" stage. Â I realize it's been a weekend, but it's actually a pet peeve when a company sends me a shipment e-mail before the package has been picked up by the shipper.Â


 Well, at least you got a tracking number, I haven't got anything yet!!! : )


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 31, 2014)

I am thinking we will all have our box by Friday. Sometimes popsugar has just shown up on my door with no movement in the tracking too which was weird


----------



## ladyroses (Mar 31, 2014)

Be happy.... I'm still processing!!!


----------



## had706 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone else get an email from PopSugar that the shipping date for their box is rescheduled for April 7th?!?!


----------



## junkiejk (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep, sure did.  And I am pretty sure that I was one of the first to order my box.  Better be worth it...


----------



## sgs1979 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes!  This is somewhat upsetting....

Really looking forward to it.  This will be my first popsugar box.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 31, 2014)

> Anyone else get an email from PopSugarÂ that the shipping date for their box is rescheduled for April 7th?!?!


 yes! oy. the suspense is killing me!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh no I didn't get that email when did you get it


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 31, 2014)

WTH!

Hi there,

We are excited to let you know we're putting the finishing touches on your Special Edition Resort box! We want to inform you that the shipping date we initially stated has been rescheduled, and your box will ship by *Monday, April 7*. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, and we hope you enjoy your Special Edition Resort box as much as we do! 

Thank you for understanding. Please let us know if you have any additional questions! 

Best,
POPSUGAR


----------



## junkiejk (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, sure did.  And I am pretty sure that I was one of the first to order my box.  Better be worth it...

For reference, I ordered mine on 2/15/14 at 6:11am Central.


----------



## ladyroses (Mar 31, 2014)

I just got this......Darn it

Hi there,

We are excited to let you know we're putting the finishing touches on your Special Edition Resort box! We want to inform you that the shipping date we initially stated has been rescheduled, and your box will ship by *Monday, April 7*. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, and we hope you enjoy your Special Edition Resort box as much as we do! 

Thank you for understanding. Please let us know if you have any additional questions! 

Best,
POPSUGAR


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
For reference, I ordered mine on 2/15/14 at 6:11am Central.
I ordered mine on 2/14 and got the email too


----------



## had706 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just got the email about 10 minutes ago.  I know I ordered within the first hour!  I will be pretty annoyed if a lot of people are getting their boxes this week and I have to wait another week.  I'm in the midwest so it takes forever to get to me anyhow!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Mar 31, 2014)

Pouting.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, now we know why the boxes were light: they forgot to put the stuff in!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, I just got my email and I know I was one of the first to order. This is not good on Popsugars part!


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, I just got my email and I know I was one of the first to order. This is not good on Popsugars part!

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the email about 10 minutes ago.  I know I ordered within the first hour!  I will be pretty annoyed if a lot of people are getting their boxes this week and I have to wait another week.  I'm in the midwest so it takes forever to get to me anyhow!
I am ok with this. I have plenty of Ipsy and Birchbox spoiler sleuthing to keep me distracted this week and also some other online purchases coming my way. It will just be delayed gratification.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, I just got my email and I know I was one of the first to order. This is not good on Popsugars part!
It's a bit frustrating, and seems to almost be a habit. Promising it will be shipped by a certain date and then not making good on said promise.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, now we know why the boxes were light: they forgot to put the stuff in!

lolz!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 31, 2014)

I ordered mine on 2/14 at 2:23pm. I know I was one of the first to order and can't figure out how come some are receiving their notices and now this!! OY DAH, I am not a happy camper!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Mar 31, 2014)

I am not one to get angry at the many mistakes companies make but this just rubs me the wrong way. I sure hope there is compensation of some kind, even if it is a small discount on our next box or something...


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just got the same e-mail.  NOOOO!!!  Now I have to wait another week.

But, I am also confused.  Usually when they say they are putting on the finishing touches, they don't send any boxes out.  But, we know people have received their shipping notifications.  So does this mean they realized some of the items were defective before they sent them out?  Or were the boxes already sent missing items?  Not sure what to make of it.

I ordered one of 02/14 and another on 02/25.


----------



## cindybear0320 (Mar 31, 2014)

Did anyone else get this?? Hi there, We are excited to let you know we're putting the finishing touches on your Special Edition Resort box! We want to inform you that the shipping date we initially stated has been rescheduled, and your box will ship by Monday, April 7. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, and we hope you enjoy your Special Edition Resort box as much as we do! Thank you for understanding. Please let us know if you have any additional questions! Best, POPSUGAR


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Who know what is going on with Popsugar, but it would be at least nice if they would just give us an explanation instead of trying to sugar coat it. It reminds me of Glossybox in Feb.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 31, 2014)

That is so weird. Maybe they had supplier drama? Or a bad batch of something?


----------



## fisher176 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WTH!

Hi there,

We are excited to let you know we're putting the finishing touches on your Special Edition Resort box! We want to inform you that the shipping date we initially stated has been rescheduled, and your box will ship by *Monday, April 7*. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, and we hope you enjoy your Special Edition Resort box as much as we do! 

Thank you for understanding. Please let us know if you have any additional questions! 

Best,
POPSUGAR
Acca-scuse Me????  I got the same email!


----------



## camel11 (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't get the email, but it makes sense why my box is only at the initiated stage. For $100, I'd expect some sort of explanation AT LEAST.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep...got the email. Hmmm...it will be a race. Resort box or regular April box...which will get here first.


----------



## ladyroses (Mar 31, 2014)

The thing that upsets me is, I'm in So Calif, when a pkg ships out fron Gilroy Ca, it goes North, flys too far South, then makes it's way back up to me. It takes a week to travel, but if I drove to Gilroy, Ca that would take me 4- 4 1/2 hours. GO FIGURE........ now the email with the delayed shipping date, I won't get mine Apr 14th.    (knocking head on table)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't gotten the email (yet) but my tracking is only showing as initiated.  No movement.  No pickups.  I'm guessing everyone's is delayed (even if we got notices).  Unless anyone (besides HI) sees movement?


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 31, 2014)

Ohhhh, Popsugar. . . sigh.  I ordered this box specifically for a major, once in a lifetime trip for which I'll be leaving on April 15th. Even if the box ships by April 7th, I'm going to be cutting it so close.  I checked and I have zero activity on my account, nor have I received any type of email about it.  For reference, I ordered the day it was announced and I live in Oregon.  

So, I have this box coming to me and then April's regular PS box.  Unless I'm blown away by both, I think I'll just cancel and walk away from PS altogether.  It looks like Quarterly.Co has been hitting it out of the ballpark lately.   Still very hopeful I'll be delighted with the goods in the PS Resort box.


----------



## had706 (Mar 31, 2014)

I sent them an email asking what order the boxes were shipped out since I saw that some people already got shipping notices.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't get the email yet I keep checking along with my spam folder. Did  anyone else not get the email


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sadejane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhhh, Popsugar. . . sigh.  I ordered this box specifically for a major, once in a lifetime trip for which I'll be leaving on April 15th. Even if the box ships by April 7th, I'm going to be cutting it so close.  I checked and I have zero activity on my account, nor have I received any type of email about it.  For reference, I ordered the day it was announced and I live in Oregon.

So, I have this box coming to me and then April's regular PS box.  Unless I'm blown away by both, I think I'll just cancel and walk away from PS altogether.  It looks like Quarterly.Co has been hitting it out of the ballpark lately.   Still very hopeful I'll be delighted with the goods in the PS Resort box.
I love ninas boxes too . they are so amazing


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ugh! I'm so annoyed. There's been plenty of time to get them ready since they sold out!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 31, 2014)

Fri 3/28/2014 10:59 pm
 
 
 
 
GILROY, CA
US
 
 





Initiated
Shipment information sent to FedEx
GILROY, CA

Estimated delivery :
N/A
US
 
 




This is what my tracking is showing


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love ninas boxes too . they are so amazing
I missed out on the first Quarterly.co box from Nina and kicked myself for it.  Loved, loved, loved the second box from Nina so much that I started looking up reviews of other Quarterly boxes.  All of them look to be fun and a good value for the money.  I can't remember which LE box had the Stila palette, but I found a big pile of those palette's at Off Sak's and they were discounted to $5 each.  I was so disappointed in Popsugar after seeing they'd just given us year old, discontinued palettes.  I only ordered this box because it seemed like perfect timing for my trip . . if I get it before I leave, I will be taking the Turkish towel with me for sure!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fri 3/28/2014 10:59 pm
 
 
 
 
GILROY, CA
US
 
 





Initiated
Shipment information sent to FedEx
GILROY, CA

Estimated delivery :
N/A
US
 
 




This is what my tracking is showing

same. both boxes.


----------



## celticjade (Mar 31, 2014)

Got the email too. A little upset about it. Why not tell us sooner? Our boxes should have been packed by now. They've had enough time. I wonder if they sold too many, or, as someone else mentioned, is having either breakage or supplier problems. It would be nice if they made up for this. This is my first $100 dollar box full of surprise items. That's A Lot of money for me. They don't want to lose trust on a risk.


----------



## AGirlNamedShawn (Mar 31, 2014)

Ughhhh...I also got the email!  I am leaving Saturday for Jamaica and was REALLY looking forward to taking some new goodies from this box along.  Not very "resort-like" in Michigan and since winter is exactly 2 weeks long here, this box will be kind of be a bust for me...  I did send an email to PS asking for an explanation.  I am soooo not a complainer, but it seems very shady to take our money 6-7 weeks ago with the advertised promise of a March 31st shipment date, and then not tell us why it's delayed.  I also purchased in the first hours of the offering.


----------



## celticjade (Mar 31, 2014)

> Fri 3/28/2014 10:59 pm Â
> Â
> Â
> Â
> ...


 A couple months ago, can't remember what month, several of us got tracking info, with different tracking numbers, for two monthly boxes, when only one was ordered. Many of us on MUT wondered if it was a mistake from Pop sugar sending two boxes. Eventually one box shipped, the other initiated box never did, and after a few weeks the info dropped off. I think this was last January. Maybe they sent the info to FedEx, but not the box.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, I probably made an enemy of PS tonight on FB and confronted them with The WHY question when they came back to tell me to talk with CS. Well I have emailed them twice with no answer, and maybe if they would have answered I wouldn't have to confront them on FB. Oh well, there I go again. . .


----------



## celticjade (Mar 31, 2014)

As a note I waited a few days to order the box, and still got the email. I don't think when we ordered matters.


----------



## sunsets (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep, received same email at 6:45 PM tonight.  I live in Chicago area.  Not too pleased.  I guess I'll have to email them and see if they will send a pool cabana (more resort-like) boy in mine to make up for the delay and inconvenience.


----------



## sunsets (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I probably made an enemy of PS tonight on FB and confronted them with The WHY question when they came back to tell me to talk with CS. Well I have emailed them twice with no answer, and maybe if they would have answered I wouldn't have to confront them on FB. Oh well, there I go again. . .
CS?


----------



## Jekaco9 (Mar 31, 2014)

Got that same email. Frustrating, bc they sent me an email a couple of weeks ago that said boxes would be shipped BY the 31st. This is my first experience with them and was going to be the deciding factor on whether or not I subscribe....now I'm on the fence.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't gotten the email (yet).  I'm not that surprised, though.  It seemed like something was up when the box was still "initiated," even a few days after the shipment notification email.  I won't be too upset if I get my box a week later than I originally was expecting--I just hope it's good!


----------



## sunsets (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jekaco9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got that same email. Frustrating, bc they sent me an email a couple of weeks ago that said boxes would be shipped BY the 31st. This is my first experience with them and was going to be the deciding factor on whether or not I subscribe....now I'm on the fence.
I know, hearing "by the 31st" makes you think you may possibly get it sooner.  Now, we find out they weren't even sent out on the 31st and now have to wait for them to "ship by Mon., Apr. 7."    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I feel bad for anyone who planned on giving this as a gift and planned on it arriving for the special occasion, such as a birthday.


----------



## sunsets (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunsets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  CS?
Nevermind, customer support.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As a note I waited a few days to order the box, and still got the email. I don't think when we ordered matters.

My guess is that it's related to location.  It seems like they were shipping the farthest packages first to try to make it so people got their boxes around the same time.  I'm in Florida which is one of the farthest distances from their shipping site and I received a shipping email a bit after the Hawaii people in the thread did.  I also haven't received the delayed shipping email.  I wonder if any of the other farther east coasters are in the same situation.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got the email too. A little upset about it. Why not tell us sooner?

Our boxes should have been packed by now. They've had enough time. I wonder if they sold too many, or, as someone else mentioned, is having either breakage or supplier problems.

It would be nice if they made up for this. This is my first $100 dollar box full of surprise items. That's A Lot of money for me. They don't want to lose trust on a risk.
I agree 100%. They had to have known before today that they wouldn't be sent out by today, so why the delay in letting us know? I feel so bad for the people that were actually going to be using this on a trip they were taking who won't be able to now. :-(


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't gotten the email (yet).  I'm not that surprised, though.  It seemed like something was up when the box was still "initiated," even a few days after the shipment notification email.  I won't be too upset if I get my box a week later than I originally was expecting--I just hope it's good!
I feel the same. It's just a few days.  It's material possessions.  Nothing that is critical for me, personally.  Bigger issues in this world.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I agree 100%. They had to have known before today that they wouldn't be sent out by today, so why the delay in letting us know? I feel so bad for the people that were actually going to be using this on a trip they were taking who won't be able to now. :-(


 I agree with you on this. They must have known earlier, why wait for the day it is to be released and tell us in the evening of that day no less. Oh well, I really don't need the box at this moment like some do, it is material things, but I guess that when a company promises something to someone, they should let them know in good time and be truthful about why they are late. They really haven't been forthright about why and I guess that's what gets me.


----------



## kristab94 (Mar 31, 2014)

Frustrating in the case of buying it for gifts...doesn't give me much time at all to re-plan.  Would have been less mad had they told us a week ago, or whenever they knew so I could go to plan b.  Now it's the start of the work week and need to get a couple things for people, argh.


----------



## cindybear0320 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am super frustrated!! I am leaving for my honeymoon this Saturday!! I ordered it the day it came out... even wrote an email to CS offering to pay expedited shipping!! I really wanted to have this for my bora bora trip!!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cindybear0320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am super frustrated!! I am leaving for my honeymoon this Saturday!! I ordered it the day it came out... even wrote an email to CS offering to pay expedited shipping!! I really wanted to have this for my bora bora trip!! 
I'm so sad this is going to be late for your trip! 

Congratulations on getting married though! How exciting! And Bora Bora?! Jealous.  Have a lovely time!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sadejane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhhh, Popsugar. . . sigh.  I ordered this box specifically for a major, once in a lifetime trip for which I'll be leaving on April 15th. Even if the box ships by April 7th, I'm going to be cutting it so close.  I checked and I have zero activity on my account, nor have I received any type of email about it.  For reference, I ordered the day it was announced and I live in Oregon.  

So, I have this box coming to me and then April's regular PS box.  Unless I'm blown away by both, I think I'll just cancel and walk away from PS altogether.  It looks like Quarterly.Co has been hitting it out of the ballpark lately.   Still very hopeful I'll be delighted with the goods in the PS Resort box.

Ninas box *is* amazing!!  

That being said, Quarterly has serious shipping issues.  Most of their boxes are sent out late and it seems to be a continuing problem.  So, if you order from them just keep that in mind.  Then you wont be too sad when your box doesn't ship till two weeks after they said it would.  I'm still waiting for my Nina box to arrive...


----------



## kmishmash (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm in pittsburg and for whatever reason our boxes (or mine at least) goes from California to Tennessee (or something like that) then to KS. Also purchased my box on the 14th so what the F! I'm actually pretty peeved about this.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ninas box *is* amazing!!  

That being said, Quarterly has serious shipping issues.  Most of their boxes are sent out late and it seems to be a continuing problem.  So, if you order from them just keep that in mind.  Then you wont be too sad when your box doesn't ship till two weeks after they said it would.  I'm still waiting for my Nina box to arrive...
Thanks for the heads up!  My only experience with Quarterly so far has been the Nina box.  It shipped on the date they said it would, but I'm sure Nina has high standards and would be very particular about making sure things go according to plan.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Mar 31, 2014)

> Â I didn't get the email yet I keep checking along with my spam folder. DidÂ  anyone else not get the email


I haven't either... Yet. I ordered on 2/14/14 @ 2:18


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 31, 2014)

What the? I've been too busy to check this thread all day, I log on there are 69 posts and I fully expected to see pics of the box and box contents and not only are there no boxes, ya'll are not even getting them shipped until next week?  That's some bullsh--.

I'm annoyed. And I didn't even get one of these boxes.


----------



## camel11 (Mar 31, 2014)

They took my pet peeve of getting an e-mail about shipping at the early initiated stage, and totally made it worse! I know it's just material possessions, and it doesn't matter at all, but I spent $200!! I just think that means something...


----------



## gcc69 (Mar 31, 2014)

Disappointed... Just chiming in that I ordered a few hours after this box went on sale, and I too got the email that shipping's delayed a week, never got a tracking number... I live in Indiana so it always takes _forever _for my Popsugar boxes to get here via smartpost...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I am super frustrated!! I am leaving for my honeymoon this Saturday!! I ordered it the day it came out... even wrote an email to CS offering to pay expedited shipping!! I really wanted to have this for my bora bora trip!!Â


 Congratulations on getting married and I am so sorry that you won't be getting your box on time. I just can't figure out why companies do this and email at the last minute with some unknown and unsaid excuse and expect us to buy it. Glossybox did this to us in February and flitted away the whole month with one excuse after another and this seems to be headed the same way. Why don't companies at least tell the truth and be honest with us.. We are grown ups and can take it! Probably take it a lot better than it's just going to be late for no reason. Don't they ever learn??? You would think??? I don't know who to trust anymore.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 31, 2014)

Obviously, possessions aren't priority #1, but this isn't just about acquiring a possession. The money spent on these boxes didn't grow on trees. We purchased a box with a ship by date of March 31. Some people decided to go ahead and purchase it based on that date. Is really crappy to take someone's money and then change the terms with no explanation on the very day the box was to be shipped. I'd be pretty angry if I purchased this for a trip just to be hit with an actually it is going to be another week email. It's a resort box, not a summer box. The date freaking matters!


----------



## LisaD123 (Mar 31, 2014)

Cancel sub. And I believe we all should get a refund for half the cost of the resort box and one free month of PS.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone know if we can have them hold this at the post office? That week is spring break for us and I won't be here.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 31, 2014)

I dont want to be the bearer of this news - but just clicked my FedEx tracking and it looks like they were picked up (previously, it just sat at Initiated status). Both of my boxes:

Date/Time Activity   Location  - 
  3/31/2014  -  Monday
6:55 pm Arrived at FedEx location   WATSONVILLE, CA 4:49 pm Picked up   WATSONVILLE, CA  - 
  3/28/2014  -  Friday
10:59 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx 
Looks like the "by" is the key to this notification. I wish I could give my boxes to those that need them this week. :/  Not that mine will come that much faster...but still.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dont want to be the bearer of this news - but just clicked my FedEx tracking and it looks like they were picked up (previously, it just sat at Initiated status). Both of my boxes:

Date/Time Activity   Location  - 
  3/31/2014  -  Monday
6:55 pm Arrived at FedEx location   WATSONVILLE, CA 4:49 pm Picked up   WATSONVILLE, CA  - 
  3/28/2014  -  Friday
10:59 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx 
Looks like the "by" is the key to this notification. I wish I could give my boxes to those that need them this week. :/  Not that mine will come that much faster...but still.

Mine hasn't done squat yet.


----------



## jes10801 (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't want to make everyone mad...but I got my shipment confirmation on Saturday and it's been in the "initiated" phase but now it's in transit!


----------



## kelsyannee (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm located in Pennsylvania and my box tracking was just updated as well and is in Watsonville, CA. No email and weight is still 1.7 lbs so we'll see what happens...


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 31, 2014)

I feel a little better because my husband said I can just have our mail held until we get back. That way it just won't be sitting on my porch. It should work for a smart post delivery also. Stinks that I won't have it for vacation but good that it won't be getting rained on.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine has updated too.  It's arrived at FedEx location in Watsonville, CA as of 7:13 PM today.


----------



## katyrn (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm pretty disappointed, as well. I am leaving for a Hawaii trip next week and was really looking forward to taking that awesome towel with me. Alas, I will have to do without. On the bright side, I live in Texas, have a pool and will have so much sun this summer that maybe I can make this box into a stay-cation.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine's in Watsonville and I didn't get the email about delay. 

Of course, I am not going anywhere at all for the foreseeable future, and I actually wouldn't mind much if my box were late, as long as somebody got one to post spoilers. I think I waited til the last couple days to sign up. So it figures I might get mine early! I'm not complaining, just wish I could swap places with one of you who needs it sooner.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow they really have some bulls*t customer service. They completely ignored me and only responded to the positive comment. I think April will be the month I say goodbye to PopSugar. It actually doesn't matter that I will be getting it a week late. What does matter is that they have my $100 and aren't interested in giving me an explanation for the delay.       Tiffany Thomas That works for me!! Some people have to wait for food or medical care, I think I can wait an extra week for my Resort Box without complaining.... 35 mins Â· Like



   
Robin Call Morey Seriously?! There are some people that would not have spent the $100 if it was going to be a week late. It is a RESORT box, people purchased this box for trips they are taking. The ship date matters! You don't take someone's money and then change the terms on the very day they were supposed to hold up their end of the deal. 19 mins Â· Like



   
PopSugar Must Have Hey Tiffany! Thanks for your understanding! We know you'll enjoy it! 2 mins Â· Like



   
Robin Call Morey ^ There is nothing to understand!!! You haven't explained anything!!! 1 min


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe PS is playing an April Fool's joke on us?


----------



## MKSB (Mar 31, 2014)

I just went nuts on them via email. This is ridiculous. I have dealt with their crappy customer service before and at this point I may just cancel my subscription out of spite.

Nina Garcia's Quarterly sub is way better anyway. And at least Quarterly CS seems to want to help instead of just dodging everybody. Seriously stupid, PopSugar.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Mar 31, 2014)

Travel History

 
Date/Time Activity Location  -
  3/31/2014  -  Monday 7:01 pm Arrived at FedEx location   WATSONVILLE, CA 4:49 pm Picked up   WATSONVILLE, CA  -
  3/28/2014  -  Friday 10:59 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx     My box moved...,, strange I have no idea what is going on here


----------



## MKSB (Mar 31, 2014)

I just cancelled my monthly subscription. I suspect the reason they waited until the last minute is they were afraid that we would all cancel because 1. the LE box is late and 2. they have no explanation and are just avoiding things. Had they done this a few days ago we all would have had time to talk and get even angrier and they would have lost more subscriptions than dropping it on us at the last minute like this.

Joke's on them! I am done. The April box probably won't even be any good.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 31, 2014)

My email about the delay ended up in my junk folder but I did get one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## subbox (Apr 1, 2014)

Why aren't they giving a proper explanation as to why it's been delayed?!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Why aren't they giving a proper explanation as to why it's been delayed?!


 I asked on Facebook AnD got the runaround! They told me to email CS which I already had done and had not received an answer to the question. They are hiding something and I am so tired of companies not being truthful to their customers. If they were truthful sure we might gripe a little but I bet there would be people who would understand more than being pushed around like this.


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 1, 2014)

> Why aren't they giving a proper explanation as to why it's been delayed?!


 Because it's probably embarrassing and/or makes someone look bad.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nina Garcia's Quarterly sub is way better anyway. 

Looks like I'm in the minority when it comes to singing the praises of the NG box...at least for this quarter. I mean, I liked the variety of items and the kind of items she chose to put in the box but the style was just not me. I put the majority of the items from the box in my trade list.... (still kicking myself for not getting the first box though, b/c that one I LOVED.)


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Because it's probably embarrassing and/or makes someone look bad.
It must be pretty bad if it makes them look worse than they do now.

I completely understand that mistakes happen, things go wrong, etc. If they came out with a "here's what happened, we are sorry and here is how we are going to make it up to you" email, I would appreciate their honesty and effort to keep me as a customer. What I don't understand or appreciate is why they think I am not entitled to the truth or even a hint of an explanation when they have my money.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 1, 2014)

I am extremely disappointed in this box, I recieved an email saying I would recieve my box between the 3rd and 7th, but just recieved this email..... [ We are excited to let you know we're putting the finishing touches on your Special Edition Resort box! We want to inform you that the shipping date we initially stated has been rescheduled, and your box will ship by Monday, April 7. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, and we hope you enjoy your Special Edition Resort box as much as we do! ]. This is BULL!


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 1, 2014)

I feel like with some people receiving the letter and others getting shipping info that they probably had issues with suppliers and only had enough to complete a certain number of boxes. So they picked and choose  who would receive their box in the first round vs. the second. This is the only thing I can think of because it doesn't make since otherwise. :/


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't have an issue with the late shipping, but in understand how it might be frustrating for people who are actually lucky enough to be going on vacation and who have planned on using items from the box. I subscribe to fancy box and I have never once received the box in the month it was meant for! for example I received my February box in late March, so I guess I'm used to these delays. As long as the contents are good I'm okay with it. I do think they made a mistake in promising a certain ship date in the first place, because now they are actually relinquishing in the promise. The Popsugar issue that is more irritating to me right now is the fact that they have a $10 off code every month and it is not only for new subscribers. Monthly subscribers are able to just cancel and immediately re-up for $10 less. Meanwhile, those who paid for a year upfront and were promised the best deal are actually paying more than the month to month subscribers. That bothers me, and will prevent me from resubscribing when my year is over. I love PS, both the monthly and. LE boxes, but with great boxes like Social Bliss (who I wish I had subscribed to in March because they got an awesome box) Fff and. Nina Garcia box, PS needs to stop worrying so much about obtaining new customers and focus on providing good service so that they can retain the ones they already have. I will say that any sub that has free shipping is more likely to get my money, so good on PS for that.


----------



## ScaryMary (Apr 1, 2014)

My tracking updated too. I definitely think they sent out boxes based on distance first- I'm in Maine, my box will take forever from CA. They must have had some sort of issue with a supplier.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 1, 2014)

I got a shipping email a few days ago and it just started moving yesterday and is now in Sacramento. I am in MA..so it will still take a while to get to me, I am hoping maybe a week from now?


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 1, 2014)

> I dont want to be the bearer of this news - but just clicked my FedEx tracking and it looks like they were picked up (previously, it just sat at Initiated status). Both of my boxes: Â -Â
> Â  3/31/2014Â Â -Â Â Monday
> [/TR] [TR] 6:55 pm Arrived at FedEx location Â  WATSONVILLE, CA [/TR] [TR] 4:49 pm Picked up Â  WATSONVILLE, CA [/TR] [TR] Â -Â
> Â  3/28/2014Â Â -Â Â Friday
> [/TR] [TR] 10:59 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx [/TR] Looks like the "by" is the key to this notification. I wish I could give my boxes to those that need them this week. :/ Â Not that mine will come that much faster...but still.


Mine did the same. I didn't get the email yet. Weird.


----------



## Babs28 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine updated too, I'm in NJ.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine is in Sacramento. I'm so sorry for those whose boxes are shipping later. I hope popsugar gives you something nice to compensate.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in Nj and it looks like my box is just hopping cities in CA lol..


----------



## CSCS (Apr 1, 2014)

Me too and I'm in NYC. It seems like they shipped out the first batches to those who it'd take the longest to get to, and then ran into supplier issues or something. I hope they give you guys a discount on your next Popsugar box or something!


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why aren't they giving a proper explanation as to why it's been delayed?!


To be honest I don't think they've ever actually gotten everyone's boxes out by their projected date, they just usually don't send an email announcing it. I appreciate their transparency and think maybe we're getting a little overly worked up... It would be completely unprofessional for them to throw a supplier under the bus, if that's what happened. While I do think they should have gotten that email out a little earlier, I definitely wouldn't expect them to give us a play by play of what went wrong. 

I understand the frustration of people that are going on trips, but I'm sure your trips will be amazing with or without the box, and your boxes will still be amazing once you get back! 

They're probably all scrambling and in panic mode right now trying to get boxes out ASAP, which is probably why their CS isn't exactly on point, but they've been good in the past and I'm sure they will offer some kind of compensation once things relax.... in the meantime I'm going to go look at all those lovely soothing pictures on their pinterest page... gooosssfraaabaaaaa


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 1, 2014)

My box has moved a few times too and I am in NY


----------



## skyflower (Apr 1, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't expect them to throw a supplier under the bus for this, but when you manage a project and the project is late, ultimately the project manager is responsible for delays and not keeping things on track. And also updating stakeholders in the process. I just hate when a company promises a date and doesn't stick to it. They told us 3 things: price, theme, and ship date. And didn't stick to one of them. They should have built potential delays into their time line :-(


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 1, 2014)

Although I don't like the lack of communication my bet is it is more of an issue with a distributor not providing product when they said they would. Popsugar as at the mercy of the vendors. Luckily I didn't need mine in a hurry (and I got a shipping email already). I'm still a pop sugar fan, just wish they would provide some explanation for those who aren't getting theirs.


----------



## kmishmash (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if we can have them hold this at the post office? That week is spring break for us and I won't be here.
the post office has these little yellow sheets to have all of your mail held for up to 30 days.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in CT and mine shipped on the 31st. It's still in CA somewhere. Sorry to all those who got screwed with the late shipping :-/. I think that its probably going to take just as long for my box to get here as it will for those on the west coast to get theirs at this rate. It's been 2 days and it hasn't left the state yet.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 1, 2014)

I got uber excited when I saw so many posts, but it's just a delay. I haven't received a delayed shipping email or tracking info., but I never get timely emails from Popsugar. The only way I know about new LE boxes or spoilers is to look on here.


----------



## catipa (Apr 1, 2014)

I too am on the East Coast and have some California movement:

Date/Time Activity   Location  - 
  4/01/2014  -  Tuesday 2:02 am Arrived at FedEx location   SACRAMENTO, CA  - 
  3/31/2014  -  Monday 9:54 pm In transit   NEWARK, CA 8:45 pm Left FedEx origin facility   WATSONVILLE, CA 6:20 pm Arrived at FedEx location   WATSONVILLE, CA 4:49 pm Picked up   WATSONVILLE, CA  - 
  3/29/2014  -  Saturday 12:19 am Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 1, 2014)

They don't need to rat out a vendor by name. A simple "due to a delay in receiving a product from a vendor" or "we had a quality control issue with one of our products and we wanted to make sure you were getting the very best" would go a LONG way!


----------



## kmishmash (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

To be honest I don't think they've ever actually gotten everyone's boxes out by their projected date, they just usually don't send an email announcing it. I appreciate their transparency and think maybe we're getting a little overly worked up... It would be completely unprofessional for them to throw a supplier under the bus, if that's what happened. While I do think they should have gotten that email out a little earlier, I definitely wouldn't expect them to give us a play by play of what went wrong. 

I understand the frustration of people that are going on trips, but I'm sure your trips will be amazing with or without the box, and your boxes will still be amazing once you get back! 

They're probably all scrambling and in panic mode right now trying to get boxes out ASAP, which is probably why their CS isn't exactly on point, but they've been good in the past and I'm sure they will offer some kind of compensation once things relax.... in the meantime I'm going to go look at all those lovely soothing pictures on their pinterest page... gooosssfraaabaaaaa
I don't mean to speak for everyone who got the email, just myself and maybe a few others...I'm not expecting PS to throw a vendor under the bus (the whole reason for the box is for luxury companies to get their names out to people who would probably never have heard of them).  I do expect a company to let me know well enough in advance that something went wrong...I can't call in to work 10 min before I have to be there without a seriously good explanation and/or a dr's note and they knew well before the 31st that things weren't going as planned. 

I do expect a company to explain diplomatically why they can't uphold their end of the deal rather than blow smoke up our a$$es and try to make it sound like they are making boxes extra special or something...no finishing touch takes a week to finalize.  They knew the items and companies they were using and they sold out quite a while ago so if a vendor couldn't provide the quantities needed, they could have said something to the effect of "we weren't expecting the numbers of orders that we got and need time to acquire more product, please be patient."  PS made it sound like they were doing us a favor, not holding themselves accountable.  Mistakes happen, I'm not completely unreasonable...I can't remember the times I'd get in trouble for something I did and my mom would tell me I wouldn't have gotten in as much trouble if I would have just owned up to my mistake.  Same goes for this!

As for the $$, they've had everyone's $100 for almost 2 months.  I have a very limited budget and saved for several months to get an LE box when the next came up.  There's not much that I will fork over $100 and not have it relatively quickly, then to get a delay is frustrating with out all of these issues.  They probably are scrambling, but with the amount of customers they have, they almost certainly have a separate CS department, they just don't want to deal with the complaints as evident by them glossing over a previous girls' comment and just answering the positive.  I'm very disappointed and have canceled because of this.  I happen to have LOVED March's box and several previous ones but when a company messes up to this degree and acts like nothing happened, I cannot put my hard earned money behind them


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't feel like we're owed an explanation other than what we've gotten, BUT I do wish they'd have sent it out earlier and not went ahead and sent some people's as it appears has happened.


----------



## kmishmash (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got this response to an email I sent them...had that been the explanation from the off, there would have been much fewer complaints!!!

~~Hi Kara,

Thank you for reaching out and expressing your concerns! We understand your frustration with the delay and we want you to know we truly do apologize. Our intent was never to inconvenience you! However, the date needed to be rescheduled to ensure that you received all the products in your Special Edition Resort box. Unfortunately, we are unable to alter/expedite any shipping, but please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped.

Best, POPSUGAR Support


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 1, 2014)

*POPSUGAR Support, Apr 01 10:07:*

Hi Lisa,

Thank you for reaching out and expressing your concerns! We understand your disappointment with the delay and we want you to know we truly do apologize. Our intent was never to inconvenience you! However, the date needed to be rescheduled to ensure that you received all the products in your Special Edition Resort box. Unfortunately, we are unable to alter/expedite any shipping, but please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest!

Seems like this is the standard response to everyone.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 1, 2014)

> the post office has these little yellow sheets to have all of your mail held for up to 30 days.Â


 Thanks I have had mail held while moving but never a smartpost delivery. I normally have my neighbor pick up mail if I am gone but they don't always pick it up right away. Don't want to chance my package being left out. Our weather has been unpredictable at best!


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kmishmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got this response to an email I sent them...had that been the explanation from the off, there would have been much fewer complaints!!!

~~Hi Kara,

Thank you for reaching out and expressing your concerns! We understand your frustration with the delay and we want you to know we truly do apologize. Our intent was never to inconvenience you! However, the date needed to be rescheduled to ensure that you received all the products in your Special Edition Resort box. Unfortunately, we are unable to alter/expedite any shipping, but please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped.

Best, POPSUGAR Support

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *POPSUGAR Support, Apr 01 10:07:*

Hi Lisa,

Thank you for reaching out and expressing your concerns! We understand your disappointment with the delay and we want you to know we truly do apologize. Our intent was never to inconvenience you! However, the date needed to be rescheduled to ensure that you received all the products in your Special Edition Resort box. Unfortunately, we are unable to alter/expedite any shipping, but please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest!

Seems like this is the standard response to everyone.


It sounds like there was an item they were waiting for that did not get to them on time. I don't really feel upset about this response. They communicated with us instead of just shipping it out next week and never telling us. I am ok with the delay. It's just not that big of a deal for me, especially since they are holding the boxes to make sure all the items are in them.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 1, 2014)

This would be nice of Popsugar:

Groupon just gave me a $10 Groupon gift card (without me asking for any compensation or complaining) because a vendor of sweaters that I ordered was slow to ship.  I thought it was really nice of them to give me a heads-up (The sweaters did take a while to get to me, and I'm sure others.) and offer the $10 gift card.  Little gestures do go a long way.  A small discount or gift card from Popsugar would be nice.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 1, 2014)

I wish they'd put the boxes together and commit to a set number, then ship them right away. I'm sick of paying for something and then waiting MONTHS to get it. It's not just PopSugar either. I know they probably make more money when they do it the other way, but I know it's causing me to think twice about buying any more now. I did it for a few years and it was fun, but now it's starting to get annoying.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Just got this response to an email I sent them...had that been the explanation from the off, there would have been much fewer complaints!!! ~~Hi Kara, Thank you for reaching out and expressing your concerns! We understand your frustration with the delay and we want you to know we truly do apologize. Our intent was never to inconvenience you! However, the date needed to be rescheduled to ensure that you received all the products in your Special Edition Resort box. Unfortunately, we are unable to alter/expedite any shipping, but please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped. Best, POPSUGAR Support


 I just got the very same email! Form letter! : )


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 1, 2014)

I think, honestly, no matter what PS said, people were going to be pissed.  Even if they came clean and gave the honest truth people would be annoyed with the delay.  It's $100, it's purchased way in advance and they gave an estimated ship date.  To come out on the day it's supposed to ship and say whoops it'll be next week so sorry!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope you still luv us anyway!!.... is annoying. And I'm speaking as a big PS fan.

I really hope the box is fab and worth the wait, but I am a little relieved that I missed this box, now. Another sub never sent me the box I ordered in February, I'd be a little annoyed having to wait for this one too.

I would think with the pre-sale of the limited edition boxes, they'd have acquired all their products ahead of time to meet the given ship date.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish they'd put the boxes together and commit to a set number, then ship them right away. I'm sick of paying for something and then waiting MONTHS to get it. It's not just PopSugar either. I know they probably make more money when they do it the other way, but I know it's causing me to think twice about buying any more now. I did it for a few years and it was fun, but now it's starting to get annoying.
I agree, especially with the womens boxes that sell out sooo quickly, they should have been able to ship this sooner. I imagine the issue comes from they need at least part our $100 ea to use to purchase items and therefore cannot place orders for items until they receive the money. I just think they should have been able to let everyone know before the day of. I sure hope April's regular box isn't a crap shoot because of the LE or else pop sugar will surely loose a bunch of the more loyal customers.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 1, 2014)

Their refusal to tell me why the box is late is really irking me. I asked them to clarify and they just repeated the same thing. They also spelled my name wrong.

I will not be renewing my subscription.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 1, 2014)

So my question now is did those boxes that shipped have everything in it? The weight of this box seemed off to me compared to other LE boxes.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine was shipped (East Coaster) and is bouncing around Cali without an estimated delivery date, yet.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 1, 2014)

> So my question now is did those boxes that shipped have everything in it? The weight of this box seemed off to me compared to other LE boxes.


 Yes, this is a concern of mine too since I'm one of the people with a box already moving around. Although if there is anything missing, I would expect them to ship that as well so I'm not too concerned. And if they think they can get one over on us, then they obviously don't know how good we are at show and tell on these threads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 1, 2014)

I think they probably got greedy and it just blew up in their faces.

Remember how we were talking about how this box didn't sell out as quickly? They probably had the option to get additional product from their vendors and took it so they could sell more boxes. Its a limited edition box with a promised shipped date. There is no reason for the delay unless they went back and asked for more product from the vendors. Those bracelets were being packaged up for PS so long ago that we thought it might be in the regular March box.

My sister is arriving tomorrow and leaves the 8th, it would have been nice to give her anything from the box I didn't love.  I live about 40 mins from gilroy, they way things are going mine will be the last one shipped and I ordered on Feb, 14th!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, this is a concern of mine too since I'm one of the people with a box already moving around. Although if there is anything missing, I would expect them to ship that as well so I'm not too concerned. And if they think they can get one over on us, then they obviously don't know how good we are at show and tell on these threads





Yeah I have the same issue. I sure hope mine isn't missing anything, I would rather my box come late than be missing items cause that will just be a big pain in the butt.


----------



## cindybear0320 (Apr 1, 2014)

Am I going to die because I didn't get my box before my honeymoon? NO

Am I going to enjoy my honeymoon either way? YES! 

I guess I just wished they would send everyone's out together... I purchased mine as soon as the email order came out about the LE Resort Box... I just don't understand how some people got their's delayed.. and some are shipped out already!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 1, 2014)

> So my question now is did those boxes that shipped have everything in it? The weight of this box seemed off to me compared to other LE boxes.


 Your right the weight 1.7 lbs is just 3 times that of a heavy BirchBox. Which is not much especially with the weight of the cardboard box being in there. It does seem really off????? Maybe I shouldn't even go on about this, but this whole thing seems just off and makes me wonder.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *cindybear0320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I going to die because I didn't get my box before my honeymoon? NO

Am I going to enjoy my honeymoon either way? YES! 

I guess I just wished they would send everyone's out together... I purchased mine as soon as the email order came out about the LE Resort Box... I just don't understand how some people got their's delayed.. and some are shipped out already! 


Are you in NYC?? I have two boxes, and you could use mine as a stand in! I think that it's so sad it didn't come in on time, and that they won't do anything for you. That towel would be perfection for your trip -- the perfect towel/coverup/scarf, which I'm sure is why you didn't mind spending $100 right before your honeymoon!!


----------



## cindybear0320 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cindybear0320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I going to die because I didn't get my box before my honeymoon? NO

  Am I going to enjoy my honeymoon either way? YES! 

  
  I guess I just wished they would send everyone's out together... I purchased mine as soon as the email order came out about the LE Resort Box... I just don't understand how some people got their's delayed.. and some are shipped out already! 



Are you in NYC?? I have two boxes, and you could use mine as a stand in! I think that it's so sad it didn't come in on time, and that they won't do anything for you. That towel would be perfection for your trip -- the perfect towel/coverup/scarf, which I'm sure is why you didn't mind spending $100 right before your honeymoon!! you are wayy too sweet!! I am in St. Louis! Yes the towel /coverup would have been perfect!! I am determined to have fun in Bora Bora no matter what!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  plus i will be with my new hubby...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *cindybear0320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I going to die because I didn't get my box before my honeymoon? NO
> 
> ...


 What an awesome gesture! I hope you get yours so you can do this. How awesome. It's nice to see MUT members working together!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 1, 2014)

> you are wayy too sweet!! I am in St. Louis! Yes the towel /coverup would have been perfect!! I am determined to have fun in Bora Bora no matter what!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  plus i will be with my new hubby...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)Â


 Congratulations on your wedding!! Wishing you an amazing time in Bora Bora


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 1, 2014)

So I've just recovered from a crappy eye infection and also see that my LE box has been delayed like many of you. Really sucks because I was hoping to bring it on my first vacation I've had in a LOOOOOOONG time. Looks like that's not going to happen now! I also got the same general response as the rest of you when I contacted PS. Deep down I keep hoping this is a really horrible April Fool's joke and it will end up at my door later today haha! Anyway, this email I got from NYX Cosmetics cheered me up, love the sense of humor! http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-254-mirage-palette.aspx?widget=hide&amp;utm_expid=42976356-14.kyEd6dHrRvuCCToSmW_Xfg.1&amp;utm_campaign=MiragePalette&amp;utm_medium=Email&amp;utm_source=MarketTraq&amp;utm_content=NYX_Cosmetics&amp;utm_term=303870


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 1, 2014)

> So I've just recovered from a crappy eye infection and also see that my LE box has been delayed like many of you. Really sucks because I was hoping to bring it on my first vacation I've had in a LOOOOOOONG time. Looks like that's not going to happen now! I also got the same general response as the rest of you when I contacted PS. Deep down I keep hoping this is a really horrible April Fool's joke and it will end up at my door later today haha! Anyway, this email I got from NYX Cosmetics cheered me up, love the sense of humor! http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-254-mirage-palette.aspx?widget=hide&amp;utm_expid=42976356-14.kyEd6dHrRvuCCToSmW_Xfg.1&amp;utm_campaign=MiragePalette&amp;utm_medium=Email&amp;utm_source=MarketTraq&amp;utm_content=NYX_Cosmetics&amp;utm_term=303870


 Awesome April Fools!!! Very cute!! Love it!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *cindybear0320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

you are wayy too sweet!! I am in St. Louis! Yes the towel /coverup would have been perfect!! I am determined to have fun in Bora Bora no matter what!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  plus i will be with my new hubby...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)Â 


None of us feel THAT bad for you... Bora Bora is great with or without fancy towels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats on the marriage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 1, 2014)

This was my response. I did question if all boxes had all the items. They never clarified that portion of my question: Hi Jennifer, Thank you for reaching out and expressing your concerns! We understand your frustration with the delay and we want you to know we truly do apologize. We want you to know that there was no order or process of choosing whose box would ship. Our intent was never to inconvenience you! However, the date needed to be rescheduled to ensure that you received all the products in your Special Edition Resort box. Unfortunately, we are unable to alter/expedite any shipping, but please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped. Best, POPSUGAR Support Have more questions? Check out our FAQs P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest! I did inquire if I could possible pay more to expedite my box for spring break. Unfortunately they can't.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 1, 2014)

I find it really rude that they aren't tailoring the e-mails at all if someone asks a question not covered in their form e-mail... Even Ipsy seemed to change the language when responding after the POP lipgloss debacle. Meh.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I find it really rude that they aren't tailoring the e-mails at all if someone asks a question not covered in their form e-mail...

Even Ipsy seemed to change the language when responding after the POP lipgloss debacle.

Meh.
Agreed, they just keep dropping that ball.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 1, 2014)

"I can't call in to work 10 min before I have to be there without a seriously good explanation" This is a really good point and actually made me look at the whole thing differently. The fun I experience when I get a PS box still outweighs the negatives, but I do feel like they don't treat their customers with much respect. We are paying them money for a product and service so to some extent they are working for us. Simply an earlier email or an email at the same time with a more apologetic tone would have ruffled fewer feathers. I have dealt with PS customer service several times and though they usually do resolve the problems to some extent (usually whatever the least amount they can do to get me to leave them alone) I have found that it often takes several back and forth emails with days of delay on their side in between. They almost instigate an argument before they finally decide to just resolve whatever the issue is. I won't be contacting them about this delay because it doesn't bother me or negatively impact me, but I bet those who do contact them will be blown off and offered a canned apology. MAybe if you push you will get an item from an old box thrown in, but they won't ever actually address your specific concerns or promise a plan is in place to avoid the same issue in the future. It's interesting because I don't really feel like most companies owe customers explanations about their business practices. Educate yourself, learn about the product, decide if the company is transparent enough for you. You don't like it, don't buy it. But the subscription box company/subscriber relationship is different. We invest money upfront and simply put our faith in a company that they will provide us with the best possible experience each month. By their nature these boxes are surprises and so the customer is always going to be uninformed. So in our case. ALL we have to go on is the reputation of the company. When a company has your card number and charges you lots of money for random items that they select, suddenly it becomes really important that the company has transparency. And, since everyone gets the same box/service any time they mess up they are running the risk of upsetting thousands of customers. Those are pretty high stakes for a company. I hope PS is the type of company that can listen to feedback and learn from their mistakes.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 1, 2014)

> This was my response. I did question if all boxes had all the items. They never clarified that portion of my question: Hi Jennifer, Thank you for reaching out and expressing your concerns! We understand your frustration with the delay and we want you to know we truly do apologize. We want you to know that there was no order or process of choosing whose box would ship. Our intent was never to inconvenience you! However, the date needed to be rescheduled to ensure that you received all the products in your Special Edition Resort box. Unfortunately, we are unable to alter/expedite any shipping, but please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped. Best, POPSUGAR Support Have more questions? Check out our FAQs P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest! I did inquire if I could possible pay more to expedite my box for spring break. Unfortunately they can't.


 I love the "have more questions? Check out our FAQS". Basically, "don't bother us again" Should be "please don't hesitate to contact us if you have any additional questions or concerns."


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 1, 2014)

> I find it really rude that they aren't tailoring the e-mails at all if someone asks a question not covered in their form e-mail... Even Ipsy seemed to change the language when responding after the POP lipgloss debacle. Meh.


 Eh, as someone who answers the same question over and over again at work, I have many "canned responses" typed up so I can just copy and paste. I'm sure the response we are getting is the corporate approved response. Personally, if I got an informal email such as "Aww Man! Sorry we can't get your box to you on time. I know it's a super bummer." I'd be a little put off.


----------



## had706 (Apr 1, 2014)

I did get a little bit different (if not really explanatory) response. I basically asked why some people had shipping notices while mine was delayed since I knew I ordered within the first hour.  Here's what they said:

Your request (#30301) has been solved. 
 

*POPSUGAR Support, Apr 01 09:27:*

Hi Heather!

Thanks for reaching out! We just want to let you know that he time of order didn't affect the shipping process! If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

We appreciate your understanding and patience!

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did get a little bit different (if not really explanatory) response. I basically asked why some people had shipping notices while mine was delayed since I knew I ordered within the first hour.  Here's what they said:

Your request (#30301) has been solved. 
 

*POPSUGAR Support, Apr 01 09:27:*

Hi Heather!

Thanks for reaching out! We just want to let you know that he time of order didn't affect the shipping process! If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

We appreciate your understanding and patience!

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest
Geez, who is running this company? Those of us that took a leap of faith and ordered pre-spoilers might be last to have our boxes shipped. I ordered Feb. 14th and because I live so close to gilroy mine while be among the last to be shipped, even though their wacked out shipping will take it north to Sacramento before it heads back down south to me.


----------



## jes10801 (Apr 1, 2014)

I read where someone emailed CS to confirm that the weight on our shipping was correct (1.7 lbs) and CS confirmed that is the correct weight.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *POPSUGAR Support, Apr 01 10:07:*

Hi Lisa,

Thank you for reaching out and expressing your concerns! We understand your disappointment with the delay and we want you to know we truly do apologize. Our intent was never to inconvenience you! However, the date needed to be rescheduled to ensure that you received all the products in your Special Edition Resort box. Unfortunately, we are unable to alter/expedite any shipping, but please be assured that your tracking information will be emailed as soon as it has shipped.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest!

Seems like this is the standard response to everyone.



Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did get a little bit different (if not really explanatory) response. I basically asked why some people had shipping notices while mine was delayed since I knew I ordered within the first hour.  Here's what they said:

Your request (#30301) has been solved. 
 

*POPSUGAR Support, Apr 01 09:27:*

Hi Heather!

Thanks for reaching out! We just want to let you know that he time of order didn't affect the shipping process! If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

We appreciate your understanding and patience!

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest
I don't think the time/date the box was ordered makes any difference.  It sounds like the geographical region and anticipated shipping time is why some people's (ones farther from CA origin) boxes are shipping now.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 1, 2014)

The timespan of my ordering, February 20th, them taking my money February 28 and the new projected ship date April 7th. So Maybe I will have my box by mid month? Really? Do they want to keep their customers? How hard would it have been for them to send a email with a explanation-apology and some sort of comp for taking our Money ages ago $5 off a future Box, or a small credit % to our account for future subscribtions. Really! How Hard Would That Be For them? Makes me wonder if they have financial issues if they don't have these boxes set up enough time in advance AND they need to have our money so far in advance of even shipping us what we are blindly purchasing from them. I don't have a real positive impression of this company at this point. Amazon, FabFitFun, Nordstroms, Macy's, Khol's, JCP's, and any fast-food-drive-thru make compensations when they don't follow through on completing your order in a timely fashion and they don't charge you so far in advanced on a blind order.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 1, 2014)

The very least they can do it over night shipment to the people who the box is late to


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 1, 2014)

My guess is that they started printing address labels and the order they print out was based on zip code (simply the lowest numbers first), not that they were trying to compensate for the longer travel time or distance from CA--I live in Indiana, and I bet everyone in NY and NJ get their PS boxes days before I do... Usually mass mailings are sorted by zip code though.

I think what bugs me most is that they didn't delay sending all of them. I find it a bit unfair since they've had my money since Feb. 14th and that's not a small chunk of change. I wouldn't have bought it if it were a hardship; I just find it unfair some people are getting these way sooner than others. And I am disappointed on behalf of those who planned to get this before a trip/honeymoon!


----------



## SonyaB (Apr 1, 2014)

I too got an email.   I don't mind the later mailing date, as I am not planning on taking any trips until late April and May, even then none of the 3 weekend get away's that are planned are in any destination that would scream resort to me.  I am upset that mine is not even initiated, or printed.  I live in Michigan and coming from California smart post is going to take forever, so going without spoilers is not going to happen.  I am sorry to those of you that have trips planned, that will be missing out on your box in time for your trip.  I hope this box is worth the $100.00+ dollars I dropped on it, because I could have bought a myriad of other items and they all would have been here by now.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, my box is being really wacky lol.. It went from Gilroy, CA to Watsonville, CA to Newark, CA and is now on it's way to Sacramento, CA... I'm in NJ... Not complaining really, but this is SO weird to me.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mine went through the same CA cities, but left Sacramento almost 24 hours ago...no updates since.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine went through the same CA cities, but left Sacramento almost 24 hours ago...no updates since.


Yeh... my other PS boxes have never taken such an annoying and long tour of Cali. I really am not enjoying that the clearly paid for extra-slow shipping.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 2, 2014)

It's better than paying $7.95 for shipping each month like Social Bliss.  I would rather wait than pay that.  But that's me, personally.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 2, 2014)

mine is in sacramento too.. in general there boxes should be sent a faster shipping method


----------



## camel11 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's better than paying $7.95 for shipping each month like Social Bliss.  I would rather wait than pay that.  But that's me, personally.


I wouldn't care if it wasn't $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's better than paying $7.95 for shipping each month like Social Bliss.  I would rather wait than pay that.  But that's me, personally.



I wouldn't care if it wasn't $100




Me either! Social Bliss's boxes have been perfecto ever since they started!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me either! Social Bliss's boxes have been perfecto ever since they started!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Agree. They are fantastic. I was just saying that I personally would wait a week instead of paying for shipping, regardless of overall cost.  But that is just me.


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agree. They are fantastic. I was just saying that I personally would wait a week instead of paying for shipping, regardless of overall cost.  But that is just me.
I do agree with you too, and for paying $8 in shipping we don't usually get Social Bliss until the end of the month anyways!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 2, 2014)

I will say that I've had my eye on Social Bliss but the accessories they send out are things that I like to choose on my own because I have very specific taste. They are well curated boxes but I like to pick my own bags and hats from certain brands. I'm a color person, I'd choose a yellow bag over a black or white one ANY day. Popsugar gives me things I woudn't normally think to buy on my own - like the jewelry roll or even the Dial soap (which my family just finished last week). Dial normally makes my Eczema run rampant but I tried this and I liked the smell and I didn't have one break out. Now I know I can get that formula of body wash and it won't break me out. I like trying new things. So, for that reason, I prefer Popsugar.... and I agree, I HATE paying for shipping. Even if I already know that shipping is included in the price, I'm cool with that but if it's extra, even $3 extra it turns me off. That's why I didn't stick with Fancy box too. I'll pay $45 before I pay $40+ shipping.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 2, 2014)

My complaint about Social Bliss is that every month seems to be geared towards a different style/type of person. The person who loved box one, most likely didn't care for box three because the styles are so different. I dunno, I'm still not convince Social Bliss is for me, nothing in there feels like I have to have it.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vikki120306* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, my box is being really wacky lol.. It went from Gilroy, CA to Watsonville, CA to Newark, CA and is now on it's way to Sacramento, CA... I'm in NJ... Not complaining really, but this is SO weird to me.

Ahhh welcome to the old days of PS shipping! They used to send all the monthly boxes out of Gilroy, before I guess they opened a NY hub... I'm in NYC and when they came from CA it would usually take 7-8 days (total, not business) to get to my doorstep. I'm guessing first spoilers will come Monday... hopefully sooner!

Edit: As a side note, I just did a quick instagram stalk (you know.. just in case) and while I didn't find anything I now have a SERIOUS craving for those snap peas from March!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 2, 2014)

My recent PS boxes have left from Gilroy, and were out of California within 24 hours (I presume on a flight or a longhaul truck). My point isn't that it takes a long time to ship from California (that's a given), it's that the boxes is slowly being bounced around California in an odd and nonspecific fashion, inconsistent with any shipment I've received from California, subscription box or otherwise. I was simply observing that the shipment pattern was really, really unusual compared to my past PS boxes and shipment from the West Coast to NYC.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My recent PS boxes have left from Gilroy, and were out of California within 24 hours (I presume on a flight or a longhaul truck). My point isn't that it takes a long time to ship from California (that's a given), it's that the boxes is slowly being bounced around California in an odd and nonspecific fashion, inconsistent with any shipment I've received from California, subscription box or otherwise.

I was simply observing that the shipment pattern was really, really unusual compared to my past PS boxes and shipment from the West Coast to NYC.

I agree it's_ incredibly_ annoying, but in my experience with Smart Post, not at all unusual. Every time PS has shipped me something out of Gilroy it takes a tour of California, sometimes does a few loops around the Mid-West just for fun, hangs out in New Jersey for a bit, then eventually decides to mosey on up to Manhattan. Worst, most non-sensical shipping method ever.... but such is life!


----------



## farrah3 (Apr 2, 2014)

East Coast, Delaware girl here......

Mine's moving:

Started in Gilroy, CA @ 1.7lbs on 3/29/14 (Shipment Info sent)

3/31/14 Picked up, Watsonville, CA

4/1/14:  Newark, CA

4/1/14:  Sacramento, CA--departed

Estimated Delivery N/A

Used to take about 10 days to get to me when everything shipped from CA.

I hope it arrives before my vacation on 4/9/14.  It's gonna be close!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  East Coast, Delaware girl here......

Mine's moving:

Started in Gilroy, CA @ 1.7lbs on 3/29/14 (Shipment Info sent)

3/31/14 Picked up, Watsonville, CA

4/1/14:  Newark, CA

4/1/14:  Sacramento, CA--departed

Estimated Delivery N/A

Used to take about 10 days to get to me when everything shipped from CA.

I hope it arrives before my vacation on 4/9/14.  It's gonna be close!
DE here too!  And mine is taking the same long route!


----------



## Dolce Caroline (Apr 2, 2014)

Same here but I'm in FL!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in MD and mine is just bouncing aroun din CA like the rest of the east coast girls. It was in Watsonville, then Newark, now Sacramento.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will say that I've had my eye on Social Bliss but the accessories they send out are things that I like to choose on my own because I have very specific taste. They are well curated boxes but I like to pick my own bags and hats from certain brands. I'm a color person, I'd choose a yellow bag over a black or white one ANY day. Popsugar gives me things I woudn't normally think to buy on my own - like the jewelry roll or even the Dial soap (which my family just finished last week). Dial normally makes my Eczema run rampant but I tried this and I liked the smell and I didn't have one break out. Now I know I can get that formula of body wash and it won't break me out. I like trying new things. So, for that reason, I prefer Popsugar.... and I agree, I HATE paying for shipping. Even if I already know that shipping is included in the price, I'm cool with that but if it's extra, even $3 extra it turns me off. That's why I didn't stick with Fancy box too. I'll pay $45 before I pay $40+ shipping. 
I know, I'm the same way!  I think it's smart for a company to just set the overall price higher and then market it as "free shipping."  I mean, it's all even in the end, really, but labeling your product with "free shipping" is such a wise marketing tool.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 2, 2014)

Mine is bouncing around CA and based off other LE box trends I will see it Saturday or Monday.


----------



## farrah3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DE here too!  And mine is taking the same long route!
Wow!  I've never found another DE person on MUT!  We're such a tiny state.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm still waiting for an offer from PS as compensation.  It doesn't have to be large ($5 credit even, for goodness sake), but I think it would go over much better than the, "We know you're going to love the resort box," and "We wanted to make sure everything was in it," responses that we've seen.  

On the positive side:

I am glad they notified us of the delay, albeit at the last minute.  I don't expect full disclosure as to why the delay either.  Accidents happen.  Products could've been damaged even after being packaged.  Who knows.  I assume they want to remain professional and not "throw a company under the bus," as other ladies have mentioned.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 2, 2014)

Actually, I think we should demand the specific, detailed reason for the delay. It'll be days before anyone gets a box, and I'm dying for a spoiler. If it's something like, 'the saltwater taffy was insufficiently salty' or 'we're still working out greencards for the cabana boys', then at least we'd know what we're getting.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, I think we should demand the specific, detailed reason for the delay. It'll be days before anyone gets a box, and I'm dying for a spoiler. If it's something like, 'the saltwater taffy was insufficiently salty' or 'we're still working out greencards for the cabana boys', then at least we'd know what we're getting. 






Husband: 'wife, what is that cabana boy doing here?'

Wife: 'remember when you said you would buy me that box...?'


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, I think we should demand the specific, detailed reason for the delay. It'll be days before anyone gets a box, and I'm dying for a spoiler. If it's something like, 'the saltwater taffy was insufficiently salty' or 'we're still working out greencards for the cabana boys', then at least we'd know what we're getting. 
Our imported from some exotic place cacti were wilted and dead so they are waiting for another shipment


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, I think we should demand the specific, detailed reason for the delay. It'll be days before anyone gets a box, and I'm dying for a spoiler. If it's something like, 'the saltwater taffy was insufficiently salty' or 'we're still working out greencards for the cabana boys', then at least we'd know what we're getting. 
totally thinking of the poor shipping guys who are wrapping a small amount of pink tissue paper around the cabana boys &amp; putting the sticker on as a finishing touch


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 2, 2014)

Wilted cacti...cabana boys....puzzled husbands....Oh my goodness you guys are too funny.  Thank you for making me laugh today.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, I think we should demand the specific, detailed reason for the delay. It'll be days before anyone gets a box, and I'm dying for a spoiler. If it's something like, 'the saltwater taffy was insufficiently salty' or 'we're still working out greencards for the cabana boys', then at least we'd know what we're getting. 
totally thinking of the poor shipping guys who are wrapping a small amount of pink tissue paper around the cabana boys &amp; putting the sticker on as a finishing touch

Yeah, those poor guys... that would be awful... hmm, I wonder if any shipping facilities around here are hiring...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 2, 2014)

lol at the past few posts.  The awesomely hilarious MUT ladies sure do make up for the disappointment of another spoiler free day.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 2, 2014)

I pried a little more from their first reply, this is the second response I got:

"Please know that our apologies are sincere as we have stated and understand why this is an inconvenience. Our intent isn't to make you feel cheated, but per our previous emails, *we are waiting for one product which is the cause for the delay*. This issue was not foreseen, but as soon as we were able to notify you, we did. Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support"
Psshhh, looks like I'm just going to have to suck it up and wait!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 2, 2014)

It's like pulling teeth! It's not like your asking super secret questions that only top security clearance can grant. I just want my blow up cabana boy so I can take him to the beach. That is all. Hand over the Cabana Boy and no one gets hurt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow!  I've never found another DE person on MUT!  We're such a tiny state.
I know!  I felt like I was alone here in my love for subscription boxes lol


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually, I think we should demand the specific, detailed reason for the delay. It'll be days before anyone gets a box, and I'm dying for a spoiler. If it's something like, 'the saltwater taffy was insufficiently salty' or 'we're still working out greencards for the cabana boys', then at least we'd know what we're getting.

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  totally thinking of the poor shipping guys who are wrapping a small amount of pink tissue paper around the cabana boys &amp; putting the sticker on as a finishing touch
Bahahahaaaahahaaa....I was already laughing, but then "small amount of pink tissue paper...&amp; sticker" pushed me over the edge...Hahahaaaa!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sooo, now that we have aired our grievances about the shipping of this box... let's get back to obsessing what could be in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know a lot of good things come in small packages but I am still wondering WHAT else in the world could be in this box besides the turkish towel and the bracelets? I believe someone mentioned sending out discount codes or perhaps a voucher for an item so I'm wondering if that's it. Wouldn't it be great if instead of sending something that is size specific, they sent a voucher for something where you could choose your own size? Hmm....

OR will the boxes that have NOT been shipped out, ship out at a heavier weight now that we know that our shipments are being delayed due to the arrival of an item from a manufacturer? This reminds me of the FabFitFun incident with the Bliss Foaming Cleanser... anyone remember that?


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 3, 2014)

I wondered the same thing. Not sure but it seemed after someone made the inquiry to them about the weight of the box, we received the email a day or so later. I love the idea of a voucher. Then maybe we could pick size and color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I pried a little more from their first reply, this is the second response I got:

"Please know that our apologies are sincere as we have stated and understand why this is an inconvenience. Our intent isn't to make you feel cheated, but per our previous emails, *we are waiting for one product which is the cause for the delay*. This issue was not foreseen, but as soon as we were able to notify you, we did. Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support"
Psshhh, looks like I'm just going to have to suck it up and wait!

Wow. Defensive much, Popsugar?  What a derogatory tone they took with you and I don't think their response is professional.   Statements like "as soon as we knew we told you" and "as we have stated", etc.  I'm actually ok waiting a few more days for the box (even if means I don't get it before I leave on vacation), but they should have just been honest with people from the beginning and admitted they were waiting on a vendor.  Trying to sugarcoat it and spin it as though they're actually doing *us* a favor only made the problem worse.   Thank you for posting their reply to you . . there's a bit of arrogance, a lack of empathy, and no initiative to try and make it right by their customers.   

I remember when FabFitFun had an issue with double billing people.  I felt like they were very honest and proactive in their response, I totally didn't expect them to do anything else but give me the truth (which they did). The second charge was removed right away and it didn't cause any type of problem for me.  But they still threw in one extra (I received an Orly nail polish) for everyone who had been double billed.  A simple gesture, but it showed me they really value their customers.

That being said, I can't wait to see what we get in the box.  I'm trying to think what else could round out a Resort Box and all I can think of are sunglasses (but those were in a box last year) or a floppy hat (also in a box last year).   Didn't they ask for shoe sizes when we ordered? (I can't remember now!)  Maybe a nice pair of sandals or some sunscreen.


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 3, 2014)

> Wow. Defensive much, Popsugar? Â What a derogatory tone they took with you andÂ I don't think their response is professional. Â Â Statements like "as soon as we knew we told you" and "as we have stated", etc. Â I'm actually ok waiting a few more days for the box (even if means I don't get it before I leave on vacation),Â but they should have just been honest with people from the beginning and admitted they were waiting on a vendor. Â Trying to sugarcoat it and spin it as though they're actually doing *us* a favor only made the problem worse. Â  Thank you for posting their reply to you . . there's a bit of arrogance, aÂ lack of empathy, and noÂ initiative to try and make it right by their customers. Â Â  I remember when FabFitFun had an issue with double billing people. Â I felt like they were very honest and proactive in their response, I totally didn't expect them to do anything else but give me the truth (which they did). The second charge was removed right away and it didn't cause any type of problem for me.Â Â But they still threw in one extra (I received an Orly nail polish)Â for everyone who had been double billed. Â A simple gesture, but it showed me they really value their customers. That being said, I can't wait to see what we get in the box. Â I'm trying to think what else could round out a Resort Box and all I can think of are sunglasses (but those were in a box last year) orÂ a floppy hat (also in a box last year). Â  Didn't they ask for shoe sizes when we ordered? (I can't remember now!) Â Maybe a nice pair of sandals or some sunscreen. Â Â


It just depends on the situation. I recently had an awful experience with FabFitFun where they screwed up one box order three ways, lied to me twice, and couldn't even get a box to me in an expedited fashion- even though they told me they would. I've subbed to Popsugar for a year, ordered every single box they've put out in that time, and never ever had a problem with them. So bottom line- no ones perfect, lol.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It just depends on the situation. I recently had an awful experience with FabFitFun where they screwed up one box order three ways, lied to me twice, and couldn't even get a box to me in an expedited fashion- even though they told me they would. I've subbed to Popsugar for a year, ordered every single box they've put out in that time, and never ever had a problem with them. So bottom line- no ones perfect, lol.
I stopped fabfitfun due to problems with the box and  bad customer service. I have had good experiences with popsugar with damaged or missing items.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

I imagine the tone of Pop sugar's email is because they have thousands of people repeatedly asking the same question to which they have answered to the best of their ability without outing somebody. As someone is customer service I know sometimes I get snippy. I am human just like the employees at pop sugar. I feel bad for those who wanted the box before a vacation, but this doesn't diminish my love for Pop Sugar. 

As for what's in the box, I have no idea. I do know what's not in the box, a candle and a book. I just can't wait to open it up and get a surprise.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 3, 2014)

I already know my box is held up...I can't handle another day without spoilers.  The suspense is killing me!  SOMEONE GET YOUR BOX TODAY!!!!


----------



## norfolkaa (Apr 3, 2014)

realistically this box contains:

bracelets based on website total value 148.00

towel 50

that is 198.00, only about 50.00 left to spend

i am guessing that gold travel journal which was about 25-30 that i previously posted

someone else posted a picture on a travel toiletry set from anthro, that is also a freebie on planes ?15

and a food item

and we are pretty close to the 250 promised value and the correct number of items- usually around 5 and is also correct for the weight of the box

curious to see others realist lists... sorry guys, cabana boys cost way more than 250 and are definitely more than 1.7 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norfolkaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  realistically this box contains:

bracelets based on website total value 148.00

towel 50

that is 198.00, only about 50.00 left to spend

i am guessing that gold travel journal which was about 25-30 that i previously posted

someone else posted a picture on a travel toiletry set from anthro, that is also a freebie on planes ?15

and a food item

and we are pretty close to the 250 promised value and the correct number of items- usually around 5 and is also correct for the weight of the box

curious to see others realist lists... sorry guys, cabana boys cost way more than 250 and are definitely more than 1.7 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think that people are overvaluing the bracelets, since the Jessica Alba stack has 2/3 of the same ones and it's only $100.  I'd say they are $125 at best, which means we have $23 more to play with.  At least I hope.  If not, I demand a pocket sized cabana boy.  Lightweight and easier to hide from the husband.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2014)

pocket size cabana boy....Hmmmm sign me up!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2014)

I was thinking maybe a cute pair of havaianas -  I like the new Mara Hoffman design.  Flip Flops to me are total relaxed resort wear.  Will go perfect with the towel   BRING ON THE SPOILERS!!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not trying to hate on those bracelets or anything, they are definitely not why I ordered the box, but $148 retail? I would be wicked pissed if more than half of the box value was taken up with those bracelets. I wouldn't pay more than $20 for a set like that.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



pocket size cabana boy....Hmmmm sign me up!! 
and a mini blow up pool just the right size to dip one hand in


----------



## SarahM82 (Apr 3, 2014)

First time poster here! I normally just stalk your thread to find out spoilers because I'm never patient enough to wait for my box to arrive.

Seriously though: if those bracelets account for half of the value of our box I'm going to be annoyed. No way would they do that. Too many people would be upset. I haven't seen a special edition box yet that seemed really worth it but after all the snow we've had this year I jumped on the "resort box". I'm dreaming of smells of coconut and  plumeria... coral painted toes... beach sack big enough for a book, towel and water...and perhaps a coupon code for a photo book to hold our summer pictures.

Sidenote: I'm in MD. My box has been in the same location, Sac CA, for 2 days now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not trying to hate on those bracelets or anything, they are definitely not why I ordered the box, but $148 retail? I would be wicked pissed if more than half of the box value was taken up with those bracelets. I wouldn't pay more than $20 for a set like that.

I agree! They don't look very expensive to me.... kind of look like they'll pinch my arm hair lol. I'll be pretty bummed if that's where the bulk of the value went


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 3, 2014)

Guys we aren't thinking rationally here. Clearly the voucher is for a cabana boy so we can choose our own size. WINK WINK


----------



## mags36 (Apr 3, 2014)

> First time poster here! I normally just stalk your thread to find out spoilers because I'm never patient enough to wait for my box to arrive. Seriously though: if those bracelets account for half of the value of our box I'm going to be annoyed. No way would they do that. Too many people would be upset. I haven't seen a special edition box yet that seemed really worth it but after all the snow we've had this year I jumped on the "resort box". I'm dreaming of smells of coconut andÂ  plumeria... coral painted toes... beach sack big enough for a book, towel and water...and perhaps a coupon code for a photo book to hold our summer pictures. Sidenote: I'm in MD. My box has been in the same location, Sac CA, for 2 days now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed! I'm in MD also and mine must be hanging out with yours! I want to know what's in the box!!!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmmm... So maybe a Cuyana (sp?) code? Flip flops -- can't have enough of those. Travel voucher? Discount code? Fresh products? Massage/spa discount?


----------



## SarahM82 (Apr 3, 2014)

Remember the margarita mixes they sent last year?

Hope they're not taking up room in this box but I want a margarita. Right now. With a cabana boy.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mags36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed! I'm in MD also and mine must be hanging out with yours! I want to know what's in the box!!!

I'm in Northern VA and mine usually doesn't say anything until it hits OH or IN and then I don't see anything again until it hits WV

Quote: Originally Posted by *SarahM82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Remember the margarita mixes they sent last year?

Hope they're not taking up room in this box but I want a margarita. Right now. With a cabana boy.
Doubt they would send a margarita mix; I think it would be too heavy for the 1.7 lbs.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SarahM82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First time poster here! I normally just stalk your thread to find out spoilers because I'm never patient enough to wait for my box to arrive.

Seriously though: if those bracelets account for half of the value of our box I'm going to be annoyed. No way would they do that. Too many people would be upset. I haven't seen a special edition box yet that seemed really worth it but after all the snow we've had this year I jumped on the "resort box". I'm dreaming of smells of coconut and  plumeria... coral painted toes... beach sack big enough for a book, towel and water...and perhaps a coupon code for a photo book to hold our summer pictures.

Sidenote: I'm in MD. My box has been in the same location, Sac CA, for 2 days now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Woo Hoo! I'm in MD too. My box is doing the same thing.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 3, 2014)

I am SO excited for this box! I'm almost forgetting my normal April PopSugar box will be coming too. What a great month. Come on, someone get a box today so we can start talking about the contents!


----------



## sunsets (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Bahahahaaaahahaaa....I was already laughing, but then "small amount of pink tissue paper...&amp; sticker" pushed me over the edge...Hahahaaaa!
I liked that too!  Key words, "Small amount."


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guys we aren't thinking rationally here. Clearly the voucher is for a cabana boy so we can choose our own size. WINK WINK
LOL!!! i'll take a XXXL


----------



## sunsets (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree! They don't look very expensive to me.... kind of look like they'll pinch my arm hair lol. I'll be pretty bummed if that's where the bulk of the value went




Agreed!!


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 3, 2014)

My box is on the move!  I would guess it will be delivered Saturday.  YAY!



  And BOOOOOO to popsugar for making so many of you wait.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 3, 2014)

No update since 4/1 at 11:55 am when it left Sacramento.


----------



## Dolce Caroline (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes!  Just looked and mine is finally out of Cali and in GA!!  Should have mine soon, too!


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 3, 2014)

If we go with the idea that the Sisco Berluti being valued at $148 and the towel being $55 we would be looking at $203 for two items. I doubt that PopSugar would just put three items in a LE and remember that $250+ means just that. I'm going to guess this box will have a value a little under $325 and we'll get at least 4 items+  food item. I'm using past LE boxes for value and number of product estimates.

I think we ca still get five items even with the package at under 2 pounds. Past boxes have been so heavy do to all the packaging and the material of items.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If we go with the idea that the Sisco Berluti being valued at $148 and the towel being $55 we would be looking at $203 for two items. I doubt that PopSugar would just put three items in a LE and remember that $250+ means just that. I'm going to guess this box will have a value a little under $325 and we'll get at least 4 items+  food item. I'm using past LE boxes for value and number of product estimates.

I think we ca still get five items even with the package at under 2 pounds. Past boxes have been so heavy do to all the packaging and the material of items.

I need to see these bracelets again.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If we go with the idea that the Sisco Berluti being valued at $148 and the towel being $55 we would be looking at $203 for two items. I doubt that PopSugar would just put three items in a LE and remember that $250+ means just that. I'm going to guess this box will have a value a little under $325 and we'll get at least 4 items+  food item. I'm using past LE boxes for value and number of product estimates.

I think we ca still get five items even with the package at under 2 pounds. Past boxes have been so heavy do to all the packaging and the material of items. 
They usually pack the LE's nicer though, and if it is anything that can leak (ie: the bubble bath from fall), they usually bubble wrap them. Makes you wonder what sort of packing materials are included in this one and what that means for the items.

We already have a fashion item (the bracelets), and a home item (the towel), my guess is there is 1 food and 2 beauty items to make up the rest of the value.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 3, 2014)

I would guess $100 for the bracelets, $55 for the towel, and $100 combined for the other items. The food item maybe $10 (they are usually not the expensive thing in the box) and I would say 3 other items of about $25-$30 each. If I had to guess, I'd say earbuds, nail polish, and a beauty or body care item.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 3, 2014)

Good god I hope we don't get any more earbuds! I have too many already from other boxes!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good god I hope we don't get any more earbuds! I have too many already from other boxes!
Agreed. I really do not want ear buds.

Also, for those weighing in on the weight of the box (see, what I did there? heh.) the box might actually be heavier than 1.7. It is possible that the boxes that went out already will have an item missing. Right? PS sent that email saying that they were waiting for an item and that was the reason for delay in the box shipments. Isn't it possible that they realized an item was missing after they started shipping a few boxes out? That's what happened in October with FFF and the Bliss cleanser....


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 3, 2014)

> Agreed. I really do not want ear buds. Also, for those weighing in on the weight of the box (see, what I did there? heh.) the box might actually be heavier than 1.7. It is possible that the boxes that went out already will have an item missing. Right? PS sent that email saying that they were waiting for an item and that was the reason for delay in the box shipments. Isn't it possible that they realized an item was missing after they started shipping a few boxes out? That's what happened in October with FFF and the Bliss cleanser....


 Someone already emailed PS and they confirmed that the weight of the box is 1.7


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 3, 2014)

With the weight of the box itself and the weight of the 2 items we know will be in the box I don't see how 1.7 is even possible...more popcorn??! Haha maybe some kind of coconut oil or perfume??


----------



## aweheck (Apr 3, 2014)

Or hopefully an awesome coupon or Code for a huge saving on something we can all use and bring on spring in our lives. We all live in different places and I for one live several hoursfrom a spa or massage type business that would accept any sort of internet code or coupon. Here hoping we get more than our money's worth.... I still think they are struggling with possible funding issues .... Backed up with the fact PopSugar took out money yesterday from my account for April's box which really is actually May's.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 3, 2014)

See, I lose earbuds constantly, so much so that my husband buys me extra pairs randomly when he sees them on sale. Somewhere there is an island of lost earbuds where all of my old ones are.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok, that's it, I'm gonna handle this!

I live in Sacramento. I am going to find all these boxes in shipping limbo and it's gonna be spoilers gallloooooore!


----------



## Jekaco9 (Apr 3, 2014)

Reading all off these theories is just making me more anxious and mine hadn't even shipped yet! =)) LOL I'm so excited since it's my first box from PS!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 3, 2014)

my box has been floating around calif since last Friday that's insane.  There shipping is crazy slow


----------



## SarahM82 (Apr 3, 2014)

I might be totally misinterpreting this but I took the delay to be for those people who weren't having their boxes shipped until 7 April. PS needed time to get more of an item for those boxes.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Apr 3, 2014)

Mine is is Memphis today. I live 2 hours from there, but I'm sure it will go to Mississippi before it comes back to me in Tennessee! Crazy!

I can't wait to see what's inside with all this controversy going on. I just hope everything that is supposed to be in there is in there. It worries me a little that they have said that one of the items is why so many peoples' are delayed. 1.7 oz doesn't seem very heavy to me, especially since it's supposed to be worth at least $250.


----------



## AliMo (Apr 3, 2014)

For those wondering about the "tour of CA" these boxes go through, I think its just going through the Bay Area to get to Sacramento from the Gilroy warehouse. Sacramento is the hub that Smart Post uses for Northern Cali before being sent out to other parts of the country. And Newark is on the way to Sacramento from Watsonville and Gilroy on the 101 or 17 and then whatever route they take after. So don't worry, it's not doing crazy movements out of the way like we have seen before.

Hope you get your boxes soon!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mine made it from CA to AZ in 4 days....expected delivery is still 8 days from now.  Looks like people with boxes shipping out late could get theirs before us east coasters - this shipping is so bad...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine made it from CA to AZ in 4 days....expected delivery is still 8 days from now.  Looks like people with boxes shipping out late could get theirs before us east coasters - this shipping is so bad...
Its disgraceful  my box has been in calif moving around for almost a week


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mine left Sacramento over 48 hours ago...waiting for it to update to somewhere near me!


----------



## sunsets (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolispicoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, that's it, I'm gonna handle this!

I live in Sacramento. I am going to find all these boxes in shipping limbo and it's gonna be spoilers gallloooooore!
Sneak into a shipping truck or warehouse, PLEEEASE!


----------



## JALegg (Apr 3, 2014)

My box left Sacramento on 4/1 and ended up in GA today (4/3) I still don't have an estimated delivery date and I'm in SC.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 3, 2014)

Does anyone still think this is a possibility?  Akhassa Mini Traveler $19.95  I know some thought the Kaffir Lime from the Pinterest board could be a clueâ€¦.


----------



## Jodym (Apr 3, 2014)

After this is all said and done I'm really hoping that will not regret this purchase. ( but I have a baaaadddd feeling I will get my regular psmh box before this one!!)


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 3, 2014)

> realistically this box contains: bracelets based on website total value 148.00 towel 50 that is 198.00, only about 50.00 left to spend i am guessing that gold travel journal which was about 25-30 that i previously posted someone else posted a picture on a travel toiletry set from anthro, that is also a freebie on planes ?15 and a food item and we are pretty close to the 250 promised value and the correct number of items- usually around 5 and is also correct for the weight of the box curious to see others realist lists... sorry guys, cabana boys cost way more than 250 and are definitely more than 1.7 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If the cabana boy was, perhaps, hand delivering the box that would solve the weight issue at least. ;-) And really, how much money would he really demand to be sent to this lovely group of ladies?!


----------



## CSCS (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those wondering about the "tour of CA" these boxes go through, I think its just going through the Bay Area to get to Sacramento from the Gilroy warehouse. Sacramento is the hub that Smart Post uses for Northern Cali before being sent out to other parts of the country. And Newark is on the way to Sacramento from Watsonville and Gilroy on the 101 or 17 and then whatever route they take after. So don't worry, it's not doing crazy movements out of the way like we have seen before.

Hope you get your boxes soon!
Awesome, thank you for the info!


----------



## crazykk2000 (Apr 3, 2014)

I live in pa and today it arrived in pa! So I'm hoping tomorrow will be the day!


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok, I had a hunch that we may have been getting too faced in our boxes because I saw a picture of popsugar and them working together on Instagram. I see that the regular box will have some but I was anticipating getting something from their new Bon jour line.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crazykk2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I live in pa and today it arrived in pa! So I'm hoping tomorrow will be the day!

Fingers crossed for you! I am so curious what else is in the box with the weight being only 1.7 lbs. The box weight for the reguarl April box is 3.1 lbs! Say whaaaa?


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd love to get something like this on our box: http://www.sephora.com/agave-lip-mask-P384629?icid2=Carousel_HP_040114_EditorsPicks_Carousel_P384629_link


----------



## kelsyannee (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm also in PA and my shipping updated last night to PA as well, only about an hour or so from my house so I'm hoping it will be delivered today or tomorrow too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dolce Caroline (Apr 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed for today!  My box is in ATL and has an estimated arrival of Tuesday


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Fingers crossed for you! I am so curious what else is in the box with the weight being only 1.7 lbs. The box weight for the reguarl April box is 3.1 lbs! Say whaaaa? 
I am curious too.  Since airlines are picky about weight and size when traveling, I am thinking it some other cool lightweight items for traveling.  Maybe a travel beauty set.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine arrived in PA yesterday about 2 hours from Philly. Hopefully itll be here soooon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 4, 2014)

Crazy because mine hasn't moved from "In Transit" in Sacramento since April 1st. I'm in MD. I'm hoping when it updates, it'll already be half way done with it's journey.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 4, 2014)

My box is in my town! Just has to be transferred to the post office and delivered. Tomorrow ladies!!!!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine is in Keasbey, NJ now. It got there too late to get here today -- I imagine with the transfer to the PO, I'll see it around Monday. Now, hopefully someone gets it super early (TODAY) because I'm less concerned about when mine gets here than I am with seeing spoilers...


----------



## catipa (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crazykk2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I live in pa and today it arrived in pa! So I'm hoping tomorrow will be the day!
Me too!  I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow-with so many boxes close to destination, we should for sure see spoilers by tomorrow! Maybe even today-yay! My box hasn't shipped, nor did I get an email, so that's a little disappointing, but mostly I just want to know what's in it!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crazy because mine hasn't moved from "In Transit" in Sacramento since April 1st. I'm in MD. I'm hoping when it updates, it'll already be half way done with it's journey. 
It will.  One of my boxes is like yours - and the other one is in the state next to mine.  Likely will update later today.


----------



## Anselee (Apr 4, 2014)

Did anyone else get a see the message when tracking the package on Fed Ex *Severe thunderstorms are causing delays and disruptions*? Mine hasn't been updated since 4/1/2014 see below and needs to come to Massachusetts. (sigh)  I hope one of you lovely ladies gets yours today!

 +
  4/01/2014  -  Tuesday 11:57 am Departed FedEx location   SACRAMENTO, CA 2:03 am Arrived at FedEx location   SACRAMENTO, CA  -
  3/31/2014  -  Monday 9:54 pm In transit   NEWARK, CA 8:45 pm Left FedEx origin facility   WATSONVILLE, CA 6:25 pm Arrived at FedEx location   WATSONVILLE, CA 4:49 pm Picked up   WATSONVILLE, CA  -
  3/28/2014  -  Friday 9:53 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Anselee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else get a see the message when tracking the package on Fed Ex *Severe thunderstorms are causing delays and disruptions*? Mine hasn't been updated since 4/1/2014 see below and needs to come to Massachusetts. (sigh)  I hope one of you lovely ladies gets yours today!

 +
  4/01/2014  -  Tuesday 11:57 am Departed FedEx location   SACRAMENTO, CA 2:03 am Arrived at FedEx location   SACRAMENTO, CA  -
  3/31/2014  -  Monday 9:54 pm In transit   NEWARK, CA 8:45 pm Left FedEx origin facility   WATSONVILLE, CA 6:25 pm Arrived at FedEx location   WATSONVILLE, CA 4:49 pm Picked up   WATSONVILLE, CA  -
  3/28/2014  -  Friday 9:53 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx  I got that message about storms on my tracking  my box is in NJ now and I live in NY


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, I had a hunch that we may have been getting too faced in our boxes because I saw a picture of popsugar and them working together on Instagram. I see that the regular box will have some but I was anticipating getting something from their new Bon jour line.
omg if we got the bronzer set i'd be SO EXCITED.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope someone gets their box today! Dying over here!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 4, 2014)

My box made it to Hagerstown, MD. YAY! Now for it to go to WV and then to my local post office, probably won't be tomorrow, but Monday. Praying for tomorrow though.


----------



## Kaitlin Walker (Apr 4, 2014)

My tracking just updated and my box is at my local post office!!!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kaitlin Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking just updated and my box is at my local post office!!! 



 
YAY!!! We are all very anxious!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kaitlin Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking just updated and my box is at my local post office!!! 



 
Gooo steal ittttt


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 4, 2014)

Agh it's Friday why does no one have a box yet?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok my just initiated in Gilroy with a 3.7lbs weight! This is one that had been held back. Has anyone else that was held to the 4/7 started shipping too???


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok my just initiated in Gilroy with a 3.7lbs weight! This is one that had been held back.

Has anyone else that was held to the 4/7 started shipping too???

hmmm... maybe they really did forget to put something in the first batch! or maybe they threw something extra in for people who had to wait? Or MAYBE this is a repeat of the October 2012 debacle when they ran out of sample size Clear Shampoos &amp; Conditioners and had to switch to full sized ones?!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> hmmm... maybe they really did forget to put something in the first batch! or maybe they threw something extra in for people who had to wait? Or MAYBE this is a repeat of the October 2012 debacle when they ran out of sample size Clear Shampoos &amp; Conditioners and had to switch to full sized ones?!


 I'm not sure that's why I was questioning if anyone else's has started shipping?? I would love extras, but who knows. So, if anyone else's start to ship let us know! Nancy


----------



## luvmymac (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine finally initiated as well. My weight is 3.7 pounds.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 4, 2014)

Would definately feel better knowing if our boxes are and were ment to be heavier. A weight of 1.7 pounds (basically 1 1/2 pounds) doesn't thrill me for the cost and time wait. Here's hoping!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 4, 2014)

Great! Mine didn't get held up and is 1.7 lbs. I really hope it isn't missing something.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine was also initiated at 3.7.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine started out as 1.7, but gained 2 pounds during shipping! It arrived in NJ, and is now 3.7...


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed. I really do not want ear buds.

Also, for those weighing in on the weight of the box (see, what I did there? heh.) the box might actually be heavier than 1.7. It is possible that the boxes that went out already will have an item missing. Right? PS sent that email saying that they were waiting for an item and that was the reason for delay in the box shipments. Isn't it possible that they realized an item was missing after they started shipping a few boxes out? That's what happened in October with FFF and the Bliss cleanser....

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hmmm... maybe they really did forget to put something in the first batch! or maybe they threw something extra in for people who had to wait? Or MAYBE this is a repeat of the October 2012 debacle when they ran out of sample size Clear Shampoos &amp; Conditioners and had to switch to full sized ones?!

Not to toot my own horn, but....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 1.7 lbs seemed really light for a LE box. I mean, just the fancy black box alone is pretty heavy and after hearing that PS was waiting on an additional item, I just had a feeling...

I was part of the "your shipment is being held until the 7th" group and my box also just initiated at 3.7 lbs. I hope that those who have boxes that shipped out already with a weight of 1.7 lbs are compensated in some way.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Mine started out as 1.7, but gained 2 pounds during shipping! It arrived in NJ, and is now 3.7...
 
What?! LOL! That is hilarious... how does that even happen??


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2014)

Didn't I read somewhere that PopSugar said there was an error with the weights and that they were supposed to be 1.7lbs? I swear I saw that somewhere on here or on facebook...

Either way, I HOPE you guys are getting a heavier box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahM82 (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone figured out what's so "smart" about Smartpost? So far it seems pretty stupid to me. Priority mail would have had our boxes to is days ago.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Didn't I read somewhere that PopSugar said there was an error with the weights and that they were supposed to be 1.7lbs? I swear I saw that somewhere on here or on facebook...

Either way, I HOPE you guys are getting a heavier box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No, you are right. It was said in this thread. Someone inquired about the box weight with PS and they said it was an error... Oy.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah, I was the person who posted about the weight a few pages back. This was their response to my question:

"

Thanks for reaching out! The listed 3.8 weight is an error made by FedEx as a mistake was made during the weighing process. I'm confirming that each Special Edition Resort box is the same weight at about 1.7-1.8 pounds. Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist!

Best,

POPSUGAR Support"


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Most likely all the boxes are the same weight the error was just the 1.7. Some kind of April Fools joke?? Lol. Not funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Wait!  My box that made it nearby changed to 3.6 lbs (started at 1.7).  While my other box, which is still somewhere between Cali and here, is still at 1.7 lbs.  How does the weight change midway with FedEx?


----------



## SarahM82 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Wait! Â My box that made it nearby changed to 3.6 lbs (started at 1.7). Â While my other box, which is still somewhere between Cali and here, is still at 1.7 lbs. Â How does the weight change midway with FedEx?


 Well... A male popsugar box got too close to a female popsugar box while stuck in the warehouse in Sacramento. Then the lights went off, a storm hit, and brown chicken brown cow. Or perhaps the cabana boy isn't just a joke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SarahM82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well... A male popsugar box got too close to a female popsugar box while stuck in the warehouse in Sacramento. Then the lights went off, a storm hit, and brown chicken brown cow. Or perhaps the cabana boy isn't just a joke





I think the blowup cactus got blown up during shipment!!


----------



## sunsets (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine just initiated out of Gilroy, CA at 3.7 lbs   I live near Chicago.


----------



## jmc8683 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine says it departed my local Fedex Depot but it's not at the post office. However, my box has not gained weight. It's staying on it's diet. I hope if ours is missing something we are compensated by another shipment of if or given a voucher with free shipping to purchase it.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 4, 2014)

I think Popsugar would have emailed us to tell us if our boxes were missing something. The people who were delayed are probably getting an extra treat to compensate. Wonder what it could be!


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think Popsugar would have emailed us to tell us if our boxes were missing something. The people who were delayed are probably getting an extra treat to compensate. Wonder what it could be!
Don't know for sure, but when I emailed customer service to express my dissatisfaction, they basically said "don't care, we don't need to do anything extra to compensate, bye"


----------



## crazykk2000 (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone's shipping have an estimated delivery date? Mine has traced from CA and is now in PA which is where I live and there still isn't an estimated delivery day


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Apr 4, 2014)

I am in FL and just got an estimated delivery date of 4/8 (Tue.). The weight on mine is still a whopping 1.7 lbs.


----------



## boozleford (Apr 4, 2014)

> Gooo steal ittttt


 Seriously! Ha ha I keep checking like, when does her mail get delivered?! PS for anyone keeping track, my Hawaii box which was shipped 3/26 has an ETA of 4/14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So those with delayed shipments, don't worry! You will probably still beat us Islanders. I don't know does FedEx deliver by boat? By row boat?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

I am so jealous of all the Mid-Atlantic people whose boxes are nearby!  I live in NJ, and my box still hasn't updated since Sacramento on 4/1!  Come on, little box!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine says it will be here Monday. Hoping it makes it tomorrow bc sometimes smartpost is a day early. (By early I mean it sometimes tours atlanta for two days instead of three).


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine is supposed to be here on Monday, but now I'm worried because of the weight. Surely they wouldn't send out incomplete boxes, especially $100 special edition boxes! I can't stop thinking about the 2 lb weight difference, though. I certainly hope that if they did leave out something they will make it right. I really don't have $100 to throw around!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 4, 2014)

> I am so jealous of all the Mid-Atlantic people whose boxes are nearby! Â I live in NJ, and my box still hasn't updated since Sacramento on 4/1! Â Come on, little box!


 I'm completely envious!!! Mine is STILL "processing." Last box took TEN DAYS to arrive.... Someone HAS to post pix!!!!!!! I have checked this thread about 100 times!


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

**SPOILER ALERT** Hi ladies, I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**SPOILER ALERT**

Hi ladies,

I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you post pictures???????????

Is the Clark's full size!?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**SPOILER ALERT**

Hi ladies,

I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).
Thank you so much!!  That sounds great!  What were the colors of the eyeliner and the clutch?


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just googled everything -- This box is PERFECTLY CURATED!!!!!!!


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

I can't post pics at the moment, but I will asap unless someone beats me to it! The clutch is navy and tan, but according to the info card, it seems they are sending out both all navy and navy and tan clutches. The eyeliner is gold on one end and blue on the other.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't post pics at the moment, but I will asap unless someone beats me to it! The clutch is navy and tan, but according to the info card, it seems they are sending out both all navy and navy and tan clutches. The eyeliner is gold on one end and blue on the other.
You're our HERO!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**SPOILER ALERT**

Hi ladies,

I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).

oh. ma. gawd! THANK YOU! everyone's email notifications are going to blow up now! so excited!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just googled everything -- This box is PERFECTLY CURATED!!!!!!!
Yeah.  Wow.  I admit that I was nervous, since I wasn't overly impressed by the towel and bracelets.  But the rest of the box?  Amazing!  Totally worth the money!


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

arty:


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Eyeliner: http://www.smashbox.com/products/spp/index.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT12453&amp;PRODUCT_ID=PROD29832

Umm-- amazing.  I generally have transitioned to all natural, but doesn't this scream summer/vacation??


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 4, 2014)

> **SPOILER ALERT** Hi ladies, I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).


 Thank you!


----------



## sunsets (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't know for sure, but when I emailed customer service to express my dissatisfaction, they basically said "don't care, we don't need to do anything extra to compensate, bye"
I also emailed and asked about compensation, even just a small acct. credit of $5 or something and was also told, "We are unable to offer any additional compensation, but please let us know if you have any additional questionsâ€¦."


----------



## midanmacaron (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**SPOILER ALERT**

Hi ladies,

I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).
You know what I LOVE YOU XD I've been dying and I'm not quite impress yet, I will wait to be impress when the box is in front of me. XD


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the same clutch as the one we're getting, or if they made a special one for Popsugar, but a little zippered wallet on the website costs $180!  

http://rbofmcd.com/shop/?product_id=50


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**SPOILER ALERT**

Hi ladies,

I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).
Thank you for sharing this with us!  I have been on pins and needles!  What color is your clutch?


----------



## norfolkaa (Apr 4, 2014)

> **SPOILER ALERT** Hi ladies, I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).


 So exciting not sure if i love it yet- will need to see the colors and sizes of everything, little nervous about possibly yellow eye liner- does anyone really wear that but we will see! also excited that i didn't guess a single extra item in the box correctly


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmmmm This is a box I need in my hands before forming an opinion. I think the blue and gold eyeliner is throwing me.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**SPOILER ALERT**

Hi ladies,

I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).
Thanks so much!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eyeliner: http://www.smashbox.com/products/spp/index.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT12453&amp;PRODUCT_ID=PROD29832

Umm-- amazing.  I generally have transitioned to all natural, but doesn't this scream summer/vacation??
Yes!  I am so happy about this.  I already have blue eyeliner (I had one pencil already, and then I got a liquid pen liner in my last Ipsy bag), but I love blue!  And I am so excited for gold!  It will be perfect for summer!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for sharing this with us!  I have been on pins and needles!  What color is your clutch?
Oh, and welcome to MUT!!!!


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I also emailed and asked about compensation, even just a small acct. credit of $5 or something and was also told, "We are unable to offer any additional compensation, but please let us know if you have any additional questionsâ€¦."


 In the past they have always added a little something extra when they make a mistake. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**SPOILER ALERT**

Hi ladies,

I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).
what color stripes were on your turkish towel? and how do the bracelets feel on?


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

According to the info card, our clutch is the #2. It is modified--the top is canvas, and the bottom is leather. I have the tan and navy clutch.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Hmmmm This is a box I need in my hands before forming an opinion. I think the blue and gold eyeliner is throwing me.


 I need to start thinking about summer and vacation at the beach. Not this rainy Pittsburgh day. That helps me put the box into perspective.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 4, 2014)

i have so many questions!!! lol you rock for the spoiler-thanks!!!


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks kitnmitns! Happy to be here! The stripes on my towel are blue, and the bracelets actually feel quite nice on! I honestly like them better in person than I thought I would based on the pics--I was less than thrilled about them initially.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

According to the info card, our clutch is the #2. It is modified--the top is canvas, and the bottom is leather. I have the tan and navy clutch.
Thank you!  I hope we are not overwhelming you with our curiosity!


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 4, 2014)

Also here's a cool article about the designer behind the double ended eye pencil. When I was in high school I tried a green and yellow look and it was so pretty and summery! I haven't tried it since then but I loved it. I have brown eyes and brown hair. I would line the inner corner with the yellow and outer with the green color, and also use a yellow and green eyeshadow on my lids and crease. 

http://www.vogue.com/vogue-daily/article/santigold-smashbox-makeup-collaboration/#1


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

****SPOILER ALERT*****

Avert your eyes if you don't want to see all the links!

omggg

  Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave http://epicuren.com/Hair-Body-Cleansers/Tropical-Lave-Body-Cleanser.html   R.B. OF McD cluth: I don't know if the clutch is on the website but here is a FB picture of the designer with PS from the RBMCD FB page! 

  Here is the link to the actual website: http://rbofmcd.com/shop/?product_id=50   Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist: http://www.clarksbotanicals.com/products/cellular-lifting-moisture-mist-matte-finish    Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner: http://www.smashbox.com/products/spp/index.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT12453&amp;PRODUCT_ID=PROD29832&amp;utm_campaign=website&amp;utm_source=sendgrid.com&amp;utm_medium=email   Salty Road Taffy: http://shop.thesaltyroad.com/   and of course...   Sisco Berluti bracelets: http://www.subscriptionboxmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Brac.png   Cuyana Turkish Towel: http://www.cuyana.com/turkish-towel-blue.html   OMG you guys! I LOVE this box! Happy Friday!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks kitnmitns! Happy to be here!

The stripes on my towel are blue, and the bracelets actually feel quite nice on! I honestly like them better in person than I thought I would based on the pics--I was less than thrilled about them initially.
YAY! Do you like the towel in person? It looked kind of meh in the pictures.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In the past they have always added a little something extra when they make a mistake. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
Oh good.  I'll cross my fingers, too.



 Totally not the end of the world to have a shipment delay, but I think it's a good move to show that a company cares about upholding their promises and satisfying their customers; shows that they care and want people's continued business.


----------



## phanne (Apr 4, 2014)

The clutch in action:


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ****SPOILER ALERT*****

Avert your eyes if you don't want to see all the links!

omggg

  Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave http://epicuren.com/Hair-Body-Cleansers/Tropical-Lave-Body-Cleanser.html   R.B. OF McD cluth: I don't know if the clutch is on the website but here is a FB picture of the designer with PS from the RBMCD FB page! 


  Here is the link to the actual website: http://rbofmcd.com/shop/?product_id=50   Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist: http://www.clarksbotanicals.com/products/cellular-lifting-moisture-mist-matte-finish    Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner: http://www.smashbox.com/products/spp/index.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT12453&amp;PRODUCT_ID=PROD29832&amp;utm_campaign=website&amp;utm_source=sendgrid.com&amp;utm_medium=email   Salty Road Taffy: http://shop.thesaltyroad.com/   and of course...   Sisco Berluti bracelets: http://www.subscriptionboxmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Brac.png   Cuyana Turkish Towel: http://www.cuyana.com/turkish-towel-blue.html   OMG you guys! I LOVE this box! Happy Friday! Sorry I did not post the links for you all earlier! They were the first thing I grabbed!  Thank you though jbird!


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

Our Tropical Lave is 8.4 fl oz!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The clutch in action:

 1. LOVE your profile pic

2. LOL and love the video!!!!!!!


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 4, 2014)

How big is the epicurean body cleanser?


----------



## phanne (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1. LOVE your profile pic

2. LOL and love the video!!!!!!!

Thanks. She's spoiled rotten. Your "little" one is cute too!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Great box! I kind of hate the lettering on the clutch though. I wish it was just plain.


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

The Epicuren is 8.4 fl oz, our clutch doesn't have the fancy chain (but it is still cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), and the Mist is 1 fl oz,


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks. She's spoiled rotten. Your "little" one is cute too!
You would not know she is spoiled since her little head is poking out from under the covers! LOVE!


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great box! I kind of hate the lettering on the clutch though. I wish it was just plain.
me too.


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

AshJs3, the lettering is only on one side, so if you are anything like me, my plan is to flip the top over the other side and never ever show the logo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AshJs3, the lettering is only on one side, so if you are anything like me, my plan is to flip the top over the other side and never ever show the logo




Problem solved!


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AshJs3, the lettering is only on one side, so if you are anything like me, my plan is to flip the top over the other side and never ever show the logo




that works!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

Price points...

Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave http: $24 for 8.4 oz tube   R.B. OF McD cluth: ??   Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist: $45 for 100ml    Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: $24   Salty Road Taffy: $6.50   Sisco Berluti bracelets: $148 ?   Cuyana Turkish Towel: $55   WITHOUT the clutch and assuming the retail of those bracelets is $148...the total is $302.50 !


----------



## JENNIER (Apr 4, 2014)

Is this maybe the clutch? Found ON IG


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

That's it!


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 4, 2014)

oooh that's cute.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

LURRVE that clutch!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 4, 2014)

So thrilled with all of the items in this box. Light years ahead of last year's Summer LE box!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 4, 2014)

> AshJs3, the lettering is only on one side, so if you are anything like me, my plan is to flip the top over the other side and never ever show the logo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Excellent!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JENNIER* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Is this maybe the clutch? Found ON IG

I love the stealthiness of this group... I think this will be cute in Navy...very nautical looking.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great box! I kind of hate the lettering on the clutch though. I wish it was just plain.
I was gonna say that, but didn't want to be a Debbie Downer! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 4, 2014)

oh mah gah.i hope i get navy and tan!i'm already thinking of what outfits to accessorize it with!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 4, 2014)

Was it really 1.7 lbs with 8 oz of body wash? Crazy. Love everything in here although the eyeliner might not be for me color wise.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Honestly, I'm SHOCKED by the value on this! The CB mist comes in a smaller size, so I assumed that is what we'd get.  And that's a HUGE, EXPENSIVE bottle of body wash!  Not to mention, the quality of the products is great. 

Popsugar, you win.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

I used to be a purse addict, and I have soooo many of them.  I've been really good, though, and I think I've only bought one new bag for work in the past year.  But I just realized that in the past few months, I've gotten a clutch, zippered wallet/clutch, and shoulder bag from Social Bliss, another clutch from my Fancy Mystery Box, and now this!  So many!  But I am definitely not complaining!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great box! I kind of hate the lettering on the clutch though. I wish it was just plain.
I'm so excited about the lettering because my last name is McDaniel. I'll just be super conscious about holding my arm in front of the other initials. lol. I'm totally into clutches this year too. I bought a green one and an orange one so the blue is welcome. I'm so excited!


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Honestly, I'm SHOCKED by the value on this! The CB mist comes in a smaller size, so I assumed that is what we'd get. Â And that's a HUGE, EXPENSIVE bottle of body wash! Â Not to mention, the quality of the products is great.Â  Popsugar, you win.


 The clutch and the towel are big wins for me. Now i kind of love this box.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Epicuren is 8.4 fl oz, our clutch doesn't have the fancy chain (but it is still cute



), and the Mist is 1 fl oz,
Thanks, thanks, thanks for all of the details.  We may not let you get anything done tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> That's it!


 Thank you so much Ammajojo! I appreciate your speaking up and sharing!!!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**SPOILER ALERT**

Hi ladies,

I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).
Thank you so much for posting the spoiler and answering questions.  Mine is due to ship until Monday so I can now rest easy this weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## norfolkaa (Apr 4, 2014)

Hopping I get the all navy clutch, if not I would be interested in a trade!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 4, 2014)

Dear People Who Want to Swap, I'm keeping it all. Yes, even the taffy. Sincerely, E THANKS POPSUGAR!!!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LetsGeaux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear People Who Want to Swap,
I'm keeping it all. Yes, even *especially* the taffy.
Sincerely,
E

THANKS POPSUGAR!!!
Fixed that for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 4, 2014)

> Fixed that for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! That's EXACTLY what I meant ðŸ˜


----------



## skyflower (Apr 4, 2014)

I am so excited! These spoilers were just what I needed. Hoping Popsugar wins in April x 2


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 4, 2014)

Omggggg this box is so amazing, most def my favorite special ed box evveerrrr!!!!!! ETA: high fives all around guys!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Omggggg this box is so amazing, most def my favorite special ed box evveerrrr!!!!!! ETA: high fives all around guys!!


 High five to you all too!!!!


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

The taffy is sooooo good!


----------



## MUHoarder (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine is still "processing." SHIP ALREADY! I can't stand to wait!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The taffy is sooooo good!
LOL. I don't know why that just cracked me up.

I guess it's the image of everyone on this thread busy googling and searching for the contents of the box,

and you are just sitting back eating your taffy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you so much for posting the spoilers!


----------



## mags36 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Thanks kitnmitns! Happy to be here! The stripes on my towel are blue, and the bracelets actually feel quite nice on! I honestly like them better in person than I thought I would based on the pics--I was less than thrilled about them initially.


 Thanks for posting. I've been dying to know what's in the boxes and I can't wait to get mine! So glad I ordered this one. The last special edition I ordered was last summer, and I was pretty disappointed. This one is great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jodym (Apr 4, 2014)

Omg my box FINALLY left CA!! It went from bouncing all over CA to bam! It is in my home state of ct but no eta. Uuuuuuuuggghhhh it's killing me! Especially since the spoilers are up. I want my resort box sooooooo bad!! The torturous wait is almost over I guess.....


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 4, 2014)

You Rock Ammajojo!!! I'm so excited, this is the best box EVER!! I love you popsugar, you've made my week, .


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok .... Sigh of relief! Now .... What's the weight difference about? Mine is in ATL with a 1.7lb, and the newly shipped ones are 3.something.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 4, 2014)

> The taffy is sooooo good!


 Thank you!!!! So so much! I have been dying to know what's in this box and I love it so much already! I cannot wait till I have it in my hands! I can now go on vacation and be at peace.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

**SPOILER ALERT**

Hi ladies,

I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).
THANK YOU for posting this, and for answering our questions. How excited you must be to get to be the first one posting about your box! I haven't read all of the questions/responses yet and so I don't know if you have answered this. (sorry if you have) Does the card say if the eyeliner varies? There is a green' and yellow one that looks awesome.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Thank you!!!! So so much! I have been dying to know what's in this box and I love it so much already! I cannot wait till I have it in my hands! I can now go on vacation and be at peace.


 Feisty, you go on vacation and know you have an awesome box to come back too! I hope you have fun! I also hope who ever is going on their honeymoon and others going away will have an awesome time too! The box is curated awesomely and Ammajojo thank you for taking the time to tell us all what was in the box! Appreciate it. Several days ago I did the same with the Nina Garcia Box. It is awesome that we all share everything here on MUT and I am appreciative of it!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fixed that for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Your post/fix just cracked me up...to the point where my smoothie that I was attempting to drink went everywhere. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used to be a purse addict, and I have soooo many of them.  I've been really good, though, and I think I've only bought one new bag for work in the past year.  But I just realized that in the past few months, I've gotten a clutch, zippered wallet/clutch, and shoulder bag from Social Bliss, another clutch from my Fancy Mystery Box, and now this!  So many!  But I am definitely not complaining!    





I have never owned a clutch, and don't think I have had more than two purses at once so I'm pretty excited about that item. 





Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly, I'm SHOCKED by the value on this! The CB mist comes in a smaller size, so I assumed that is what we'd get.  And that's a HUGE, EXPENSIVE bottle of body wash!  Not to mention, the quality of the products is great. 

Popsugar, you win.
I'm shocked too, and it makes me want to be a little more gracious about boxes being sent out late.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

My box is in Maryland!  Not that close to me yet, but at least it made it to the East Coast!


----------



## Ammajojo (Apr 4, 2014)

it doesn't mention the eyeliner coming in the other color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ammajojo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

it doesn't mention the eyeliner coming in the other color




I spose that's okay. Both are beautiful.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 4, 2014)

> **SPOILER ALERT** Hi ladies, I'm new to posting, but I've been stalking the threads for months now following the convo and the spoilers/reveals. Well....it's time that I give back--I received my box! Of course the Sisco Berluti bracelet stace and Cuyana Turkish towel are included. Other items include Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave, a clutch from R. B. of McD, Clark's Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist, and Smashbox Cosmetics's The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner. The edible item is Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple flavored).


 Oh my God! Thank you! I haven't had a chance to check my phone this afternoon, but Then I saw 100 or so new posts and got so excited! Thanks for sharing. Not sure how I feel about every item, might be trading or gifting the clutch and a couple of other things, but the box is beautifully curated and the value is fabulous!


> The clutch in action:


 Thanks for this! Love the video...wish ours had the chain, but it's still lovely.


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 4, 2014)

Eeek!  What a great value for this box!  Very, very pleased with everything in this box (assuming the colors of the clutch and the eyeliner are 'universally flattering').  The clutch is adorable and everything in the box is high end . . .plus I love it when PS gives us things from new or up and coming designers.  I hope the month of April is the start of many more good months from Popsugar.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2014)

Any photos of the actual bag?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

So are you guys saying you're not selling or trading any items from this box?

Damn.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 4, 2014)

I am so happy cant wait to get my box I love and will use everything ... Great job popsugar !!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So are you guys saying you're not selling or trading any items from this box?

Damn. 
I will be. Just need to "see" it before deciding which ones. I bought an extra one. Will gift some and trade/sell others.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

Heeeeey...that FB pic I posted earlier with the RBofMcD with PS....https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=715229188500247

I think you can see the navy/tan clutch...it's a bit hidden on the left hand side behind the little purple/brown? leather clutch.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh waaait. Here is a better pic of it against the wall to the left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1004841_715229868500179_1126057067_n.jpg


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 4, 2014)

If that is it, then it's fantastic. So much cuter than I thought.

Would also make a great bag to keep in your bag, (I often double bag it!) for people who don't like the initials.

But loooove the color combo!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh waaait. Here is a better pic of it against the wall to the left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1004841_715229868500179_1126057067_n.jpg


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh waaait. Here is a better pic of it against the wall to the left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1004841_715229868500179_1126057067_n.jpg
ok thank you. hoping for just navy then.


----------



## midanmacaron (Apr 5, 2014)

I only like the towel, taffy and the mist. I'm selling everything else. Message me if you interested ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh waaait. Here is a better pic of it against the wall to the left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1004841_715229868500179_1126057067_n.jpg
Ooooh that satchel in the middle. Want!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 5, 2014)

> Ooooh that satchel in the middle. Want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know... Some really beautiful bags on their website. I am a LITTLE bummed our clutch doesn't have a chain on it like the full on leather ones... I wonder if I can add one. Either way, that clutch will get used. *fingers crossed for a navy one! *


----------



## Couture Jungle (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh waaait. Here is a better pic of it against the wall to the left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1004841_715229868500179_1126057067_n.jpI
I like it!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 5, 2014)

I actually like this clutch more than the full leather ones. I think the little zipper pull is cute. I'm hoping for the tan one, but will probably like whatever I get.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 5, 2014)

I missed out on this box, but if anyone's looking to sell/trade some items, I'm your girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

Hoping someone who receivers it posts photos. Want a real feel for it


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I missed out on this box, but if anyone's looking to sell/trade some items, I'm your girl




Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS (Apr 5, 2014)

If I get the full navy one, I'd love to trade for the tan/navy one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cindybear0320 (Apr 5, 2014)

I am looking to trade/ sell a good chunk of the items from this box. Pm me with what you would like if interested!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 5, 2014)

Someone post some pictures  .... pppppleessse   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 5, 2014)

> So are you guys saying you're not selling or trading any items from this box? Damn.Â


 I will be! Also, some items from the April Popsugar box. They'll be on my trade list soon. Both awesome boxes! I can't believe I only want to keep a few things from each and I'm still thrilled with the personal value. Nicely done PS!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 5, 2014)

> I am looking to trade/ sell a good chunk of the items from this box. Pm me with what you would like if interested!





> I am looking to trade/ sell a good chunk of the items from this box. Pm me with what you would like if interested!


 Cindy, how do your get your subscription addiction profile linked into your sig file? When I go to my profile there it just has the reg website listed as the URL without my profile.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 5, 2014)

When the time comes I will likely swap all the items except the towel and maybe the mister. Kind of a bust of a box for me, but I actually really like the towel, so I'm still pleased with my purchase.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 5, 2014)

Another dumb question from someone who isn't so up on fashion....What is the point of a clutch? Do you literally have to hold it at all times or tuck it under your arm since there is no strap or handle? Seems like kind of a pain, like you lose the use of one hand to have to hold it. What am I missing? Why do people prefer these over purses?


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't understand why people trade all the time. Sure, I always have a bunch of stuff, but it also makes me the best gift giver ever, lol. It seems like shipping would be cost prohibitive, and how do you know the other person hasn't used the product or that they will indeed send it? (I'm a huge germophobe) Could someone please explain this to me? I feel like I'm missing the point. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 5, 2014)

> Another dumb question from someone who isn't so up on fashion....What is the point of a clutch? Do you literally have to hold it at all times or tuck it under your arm since there is no strap or handle? Seems like kind of a pain, like you lose the use of one hand to have to hold it. What am I missing? Why do people prefer these over purses?


I love clutches, here's why. You don't have to wear a strap cross body or over your shoulder, and it's usually smaller and lighter. Just through in the essentials and go. I usually carry a clutch in my big bag, and use that when I run into stores, go out to dinner or for drinks. It's just less to carry and looks better in my opinion. It's just a personal preference, that's all.


----------



## phanne (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm kind of dying to see what my clutch looks like because that channel 7 tote deal would match it perfectly if mine has tan in it. http://www.shopsorial.com


----------



## norfolkaa (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting the picture on the clutch. I agree without the chain it is not really that useful as a clutch. This was my first and probably last popsugar luxury box and April ends my sub to popsugar and I don't think I will renew. I loved the items that I saw people get in the winter lux box And it is so fun to stalk the box here. But I think that the towel, must and candy are the only items I would have purchased on my own. I think the bracelets aren't really unique and cheaper versions can be picked up easily at target, the clutch is kinda looking like a bust for me. For $100 I can buy one item I would really like on my own and not have a bunch o other stuff I would have to give away and trad. I am also bummed out that people paid only $20 for the April box and I basically paid almost twice as much because I bought a 6 month sub. I guess after a while you just realize you don't need the stuff but I do love the stalk


----------



## junkiejk (Apr 5, 2014)

Pictures, we need pictures...


----------



## yetta2885 (Apr 5, 2014)

I LOVE this box! I didn't think anything could top those bracelets, but that clutch? Oh, that clutch... Going to buy some navy blue flats today, and pair it with the gorjana scarf from last year... ( the navy striped one with the coral) Welcome, Spring! Nice job, Popsugar. You have been on your game with this, and the March and April Musthave boxes. Kudos to you...


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 5, 2014)

> Another dumb question from someone who isn't so up on fashion....What is the point of a clutch? Do you literally have to hold it at all times or tuck it under your arm since there is no strap or handle? Seems like kind of a pain, like you lose the use of one hand to have to hold it. What am I missing? Why do people prefer these over purses?


 I usually use clutches when I'm going somewhere like the theater. There's not a lot of room and I don't want to put my bag on the ground, so I just hold my clutch in my lap. This clutch is on the casual side, but also sometimes when I dress up a big purse with a strap or handles takes away from the over all look.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Another dumb question from someone who isn't so up on fashion....What is the point of a clutch? Do you literally have to hold it at all times or tuck it under your arm since there is no strap or handle? Seems like kind of a pain, like you lose the use of one hand to have to hold it. What am I missing? Why do people prefer these over purses?
Like sarahinnola, I keep a clutch in my larger bag, especially if I'm carrying a big tote bag. For this type, I also use them just as little pouches to hold stuff, even if it's just makeup or pencils. I have several velvet rhinestone 'clutches' that I use all the time for things like that. I'm sure they're meant to be fancy evening bags, but I got them for cheap on LBB and like having something sparkly with me all the time. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand why people trade all the time. Sure, I always have a bunch of stuff, but it also makes me the best gift giver ever, lol. It seems like shipping would be cost prohibitive, and how do you know the other person hasn't used the product or that they will indeed send it? (I'm a huge germophobe)

Could someone please explain this to me? I feel like I'm missing the point. Thanks.





I like to trade multiple items at once. I nearly always use a flat rate small priority box, so what I get has to be worth more than the $5 shipping. Often though, the stuff I trade for is worth a lot more than that to me because it's something I'd otherwise purchase elsewhere. If you are trading a popular item, you can really get a lot for it. 

I do worry about contamination and wouldn't trade for eye products that have potentially been opened, but that's just me. A lot of products are sealed, and the items I trade for most (bath salts and candles) aren't things I worry about.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh waaait. Here is a better pic of it against the wall to the left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1004841_715229868500179_1126057067_n.jpg
OMG I'm so excited. No REALLY!


----------



## pbpink (Apr 5, 2014)

mine is in FL, it is pretty close by, if i get today will post pics!! love a clutch! i use inside a bag to be organized or just carry alone at night time!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 5, 2014)

I love trading - It's super fun!! If I didn't end up getting a sub box that month &amp; I love an item, I can almost always find someone who wants to trade. I don't trade samples- I trade full size items &amp; shipping usually costs around $4. Usually for that $4 I get a product that Im pining for that's usually $30+ &amp; I get rid of something that I've received from a sub box that's just laying around. It's a win win for everyone. Also, usually MUTembers are pretty upfront &amp; honest if items been just opened or swatched. I guess it's kinda a trust thing


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand why people trade all the time. Sure, I always have a bunch of stuff, but it also makes me the best gift giver ever, lol. It seems like shipping would be cost prohibitive, and how do you know the other person hasn't used the product or that they will indeed send it? (I'm a huge germophobe)

Could someone please explain this to me? I feel like I'm missing the point. Thanks.





There was a time when I had stuff...a LOT of stuff. Storage bins full of stuff. And I just didn't have enough friends and family to gift everything to! There are lots of ways to sanitize cosmetics, and if it can't be sanitized, then I don't trade for it (lip gloss, mascara etc) unless it's unopened. I sanitize all my trade items as well, although 99% of them were only swatched on the back of my hand for review purposes. Most people that do trades regularly know that things might up on their trade list so they swatch with clean spoolies, sponge applicators etc if at all.

I never did a trade that was one item for one item. Most of the time I've done multiple item trades. If you have a small kitchen scale at home you can weigh packages yourself and print shipping labels from home. Most of my trade packages cost me less than $3 to ship first class, which is totally worth it to me when I get a package full of stuff I actually want!

I've never had an issue with anyone here on MakeupTalk not sending a trade. I'm sure it has happened, but you can check out users trade feedback and decide from there whether or not your want to trade with them. I've traded with people with no feedback as well and have had pleasant experiences all-around.

Trading is like shopping, except the currency is stuff you don't want. Kind of amazing!


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 5, 2014)

> Like sarahinnola, I keep a clutch in my larger bag, especially if I'm carrying a big tote bag. For this type, I also use them just as little pouches to hold stuff, even if it's just makeup or pencils. I have several velvet rhinestone 'clutches' that I use all the time for things like that. I'm sure they're meant to be fancy evening bags, but I got them for cheap on LBB and like having something sparkly with me all the time.Â  I like to trade multiple items at once. I nearly always use a flat rate small priority box, so what I get has to be worth more than the $5 shipping. Often though, the stuff I trade for is worth a lot more than that to me because it's something I'd otherwise purchase elsewhere. If you are trading a popular item, you can really get a lot for it.Â  I do worry about contamination and wouldn't trade for eye products that have potentially been opened, but that's just me. A lot of products are sealed, and the items I trade for most (bath salts and candles) aren't things I worry about.Â


Thanks for explaining the trading thing. I do have a ton of stuff, and sometimes I wonder. I guess I sub to all the boxes I like, and if there's a spoiler that I love, I order multiples. So there's never really anything that I want to trade for, bc I never miss any boxes.


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 5, 2014)

> There was a time when I had stuff...a LOT of stuff. Storage bins full of stuff. And I just didn't have enough friends and family to gift everything to! There are lots of ways to sanitize cosmetics, and if it can't be sanitized, then I don't trade for it (lip gloss, mascara etc) unless it's unopened. I sanitize all my trade items as well, although 99% of them were only swatched on the back of my hand for review purposes. Most people that do trades regularly know that things might up on their trade list so they swatch with clean spoolies, sponge applicators etc if at all. I never did a trade that was one item for one item. Most of the time I've done multiple item trades. If you have a small kitchen scale at home you can weigh packages yourself and print shipping labels from home. Most of my trade packages cost me less than $3 to ship first class, which is totally worth it to me when I get a package full of stuff I actually want! I've never had an issue with anyone here on MakeupTalk not sending a trade. I'm sure it has happened, but you can check out users trade feedback and decide from there whether or not your want to trade with them. I've traded with people with no feedback as well and have had pleasant experiences all-around. Trading is like shopping, except the currency is stuff you don't want. Kind of amazing!


I know exactly how that is, I currently have two duffle bags crammed full of stuff. One is even my Bespoke Post gym bag, lol (that's another sub). I constantly need gifts tho for friends, so I put together gift baskets or just leave random things for coworkers. Long story short- I now have 5 extra cans of that Oscar Blandi dry shampoo (I already had one can, bc it's my HG of dry shampoo). So I'm writing notes, and leaving a few for female coworkers on their desks Monday. We all do that- it's great to find an expected beauty surprise when you get to the office.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 5, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery!!!!

Weight is 3.6 lbs. So I will let you all know if that is a mistake. I would assume so, it was 1.7 earlier.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mine have not shipped yet.  I received two shipping notices from Popsugar.  I got excited thinking they were the resort boxes shipping earlier than April 7th.  But, they were for the April Popsugar.  Ha!  Excited for those boxes too.  If the resort box ships on Monday, I will get them on Saturday.  It will be POPSUGAR week in my house.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know exactly how that is, I currently have two duffle bags crammed full of stuff. One is even my Bespoke Post gym bag, lol (that's another sub). I constantly need gifts tho for friends, so I put together gift baskets or just leave random things for coworkers. Long story short- I now have 5 extra cans of that Oscar Blandi dry shampoo (I already had one can, bc it's my HG of dry shampoo). So I'm writing notes, and leaving a few for female coworkers on their desks Monday. We all do that- it's great to find an expected beauty surprise when you get to the office.




Sarah, I want to work with YOU!  And I'm in Lafayette...kind of a long commute!  

That is such a cool thing to do with your extras...thanks for sharing such a great idea.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Apr 5, 2014)

I am a school librarian and usually in the spring I put a huge box of "stuff" that I don't want in the copy room. The teachers go crazy over this! They love it. I also gift a lot of it. This year I gave a big gift bag of things to my sons girlfriend and she was ecstatic.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rebeccamarietta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am a school librarian and usually in the spring I put a huge box of "stuff" that I don't want in the copy room. The teachers go crazy over this! They love it. I also gift a lot of it. This year I gave a big gift bag of things to my sons girlfriend and she was ecstatic.
I think this is awesome. I sometimes send makeup bits to friends of mine that I know would appreciate them, it's always fun to see them get excited over it. When fortune cookie soaps had their once upon a time collection I went a little nuts and bought doubles of everything (okay...some might have been like 5 of them) and I shared with friends/family who were into the show who I thought deserved a little pampering. Isn't it fun to just see women's face light up with excitement over these little gestures? Makes it worth it to me. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine have not shipped yet.  I received two shipping notices from Popsugar.  I got excited thinking they were the resort boxes shipping earlier than April 7th.  But, they were for the April Popsugar.  Ha!  Excited for those boxes too.  If the resort box ships on Monday, I will get them on Saturday.  It will be POPSUGAR week in my house.

Mine haven't shipped yet either. It ususally takes almost two weeks for a box to get to me. I'm really hoping that it ships Monday, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you also. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is out for delivery!!!!

Weight is 3.6 lbs. So I will let you all know if that is a mistake. I would assume so, it was 1.7 earlier.
YAY!!! I'm so excited for you! And thank for keeping us posted on the weight. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know exactly how that is, I currently have two duffle bags crammed full of stuff. One is even my Bespoke Post gym bag, lol (that's another sub). I constantly need gifts tho for friends, so I put together gift baskets or just leave random things for coworkers. Long story short- I now have 5 extra cans of that Oscar Blandi dry shampoo (I already had one can, bc it's my HG of dry shampoo). So I'm writing notes, and leaving a few for female coworkers on their desks Monday. We all do that- it's great to find an expected beauty surprise when you get to the office.




I think this is super sweet of you, like LetsGeaux, I wanna work with you! It also makes me want to do something similar. I don't work right now, long story short is my nerve disorder isn't letting me. (I do have an Etsy shop but I consider that more hobby than work) I am thinking that it could be fun to leave little packages at some ladies' in my small group's door with little notes though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
me 3


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

My box came.  I got tan and navy clutch.  Will post pics ...


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 5, 2014)

I checked and there is a picture posted on instagram

http://statigr.am/p/692004203633859184_7077837

Can't wait to see more pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came.  I got tan and navy clutch.  Will post pics ...
Yay!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

My box:


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love it!  Thanks for posting the picture.  Do you like it better in person?  What do you think of the clutch?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

OOps..this time with the Towel. My box:


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it!  Thanks for posting the picture.  Do you like it better in person?  What do you think of the clutch?
I personally would prefer all Navy.  But it's definitely cute for a casual daytime clutch.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOps..this time with the Towel. My box: 






After I posted, I noticed the other picture didn't have the towel.  I thought maybe you were wrapped in it while taking the photo  ha!  Thanks for posting another picture.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After I posted, I noticed the other picture didn't have the towel.  I thought maybe you were wrapped in it while taking the photo  ha!  Thanks for posting another picture.
I was in such a hurry to post for you all (as I know I really wanted to see a photo too before)...that it slipped my mind to include the towel.  It's really nice and big.  I'm excited to have a set with my 2 boxes.


----------



## cindybear0320 (Apr 5, 2014)

> Cindy, how do your get your subscription addiction profile linked into your sig file? When I go to my profile there it just has the reg website listed as the URL without my profile.


 You can add this at the signature line at your profile page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




Though - that has a little filter and extra light on it...it's more of a true navy.  Sorry for any future confusion.


----------



## phanne (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
 Did I ever tell you you're my hero?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

 Did I ever tell you you're my hero?
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

The more I have it in hand... I like the Tan/Navy combo.  It's quite nice.  Loving it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pics [@]mishmish[/@] - I like the 2 tone clutch- it's super cute!! I wish my box would ship already, oh well, hopefully on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 5, 2014)

> Another dumb question from someone who isn't so up on fashion....What is the point of a clutch? Do you literally have to hold it at all times or tuck it under your arm since there is no strap or handle? Seems like kind of a pain, like you lose the use of one hand to have to hold it. What am I missing? Why do people prefer these over purses?


 For me, I don't carry a clutch daily. I used to keep one in my kid's baby bag to use for a quick run into a store, but my baby days are over. Now I use them for date nights and more formal dinners for my husband's work. Often there is nowhere at dinner to rest a purse except on the table and only a small clutch makes sense. Also, when mingling it just looks so ladylike to have a clutch tucked under the arm while walking around. A purse sometimes takes away from the dress and is just too much.


> I don't understand why people trade all the time. Sure, I always have a bunch of stuff, but it also makes me the best gift giver ever, lol. It seems like shipping would be cost prohibitive, and how do you know the other person hasn't used the product or that they will indeed send it? (I'm a huge germophobe) Could someone please explain this to me? I feel like I'm missing the point. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love gifting and I always have amazing items from my boxes to gift, but I'm quickly falling in love with trading too, especially for home or fashion items. For sone box items, I want a different variation or I missed a box or want a second of an item I loved. 1st class shipping is pretty cheap and I think it's genius to trade an item you aren't using for something you'll love!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




It's beautiful! so excited, and I like the two tone better than I thought I would!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 5, 2014)

The clutch is so cute, but when I see 'McD' I can't help thinking of egg mcmuffins.


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 5, 2014)

H



> Sarah, I want to work with YOU! Â And I'm in Lafayette...kind of a long commute! Â  That is such a cool thing to do with your extras...thanks for sharing such a great idea.


 Hi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Actually my coworker's started it. I was complaining about my curly hair, so she brought me a gift set of her favorite brand and typed out two pages of directions and where to get the products, lol. It was so sweet I thought I'd cry. Another coworker surprises me and brings me lunch all the time. So I try to reciprocate. It's turned into beauty and food surprises, lol.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

H
Hi!





Actually my coworker's started it. I was complaining about my curly hair, so she brought me a gift set of her favorite brand and typed out two pages of directions and where to get the products, lol. It was so sweet I thought I'd cry. Another coworker surprises me and brings me lunch all the time. So I try to reciprocate. It's turned into beauty and food surprises, lol.
I'm trying to make peace with my curly hair--maybe you should forward those directions to me!  What a great office!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

I have to say... the taffy is pretty good.  A hint of salt in it.  Quite nice.  

Also, I got myself turkish towels a few months back and these will go nicely with them.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 5, 2014)

Can someone who's received this box post pictures of the pamphlet? So we can see what it says? That would be nice.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 5, 2014)

Damn, they tried delivering it today but it's my work address so I wasn't there. This box looks so amazing yay!!


----------



## CSCS (Apr 5, 2014)

And is there any variation on the Turkish towel colors? The blue is beautiful but I'm curious about the variations in general


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And is there any variation on the Turkish towel colors? The blue is beautiful but I'm curious about the variations in general
Pamphlet doesnt indicate any variation


----------



## CSCS (Apr 5, 2014)

Okay, thanks! And after looking at the contents, it seems like the item that held up some people's boxes was the clutch, since it was the only custom item in the box and it's a relatively new company. Plus, I saw someone on Instagram say her clutch was scratched up so they might have had some QA issues with it.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, thanks! And after looking at the contend, it seems like the item that held up some people's boxes was the clutch, since it was the only custom item in the box and it's a relatively new company. Plus, I saw someone on Instagram say her clutch was scratched up so they might have had some QA issues with it.
Thank you! That is good information to have. I'm very excited about the clutch and would rather wait and have one that isn't damaged.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 5, 2014)

> I have to say... the taffy is pretty good. Â A hint of salt in it. Â Quite nice. Â  Also, I got myself turkish towels a few months back and these will go nicely with them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Turkish towel with PopSugar's towel.





Spoiler: My Turkish towel with PopSugar's towel.



Wow! Your towels are beautiful! Where did you get them?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LetsGeaux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow! Your towels are beautiful! Where did you get them?
Thanks.  One of the Flash Sale sites, product called - Aegean Turkish Towel, Sailor Blue  -  I looked and they had it up recently (but not currently...but google is also showing there are hand towels so be careful when searching).


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 5, 2014)

> Pamphlet doesnt indicate any variation


 MISHMISH I thank you so much for the pictures. I appreciate your time and effort to share with us! I wish I could give you a hug at this moment!!! I like your box just as it is. I make jewelry and think I will make a pretty chain to go on my zipper pull. Just big enough to put my hand through and hold it. I just adore everything and with Aprils box this will be quite the month for Popsugar boxes. They did well!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 5, 2014)

I got my box too! The same color variations as everyone.

But my clutch is scratched up a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's ok, I am going to use it primarily as a bag to keep inside my bag.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh man, I really, really hope I get the navy and tan clutch. I like it a lot!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box too! The same color variations as everyone.

But my clutch is scratched up a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's ok, I am going to use it primarily as a bag to keep inside my bag.
Would you mind posting a photo of the damage? I should get my box Monday or Tuesday, so I am worried mine might be like that too.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 5, 2014)

That's such a bizarre policy, kawaiimeows.


----------



## sas04d (Apr 5, 2014)

It is crazy....I was just being lazy and didn't want to re load the picture!!!





Here is my box...No blog is mentioned!


----------



## CSCS (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd love to hear the rationale for it. Great picture, sas04d!


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 5, 2014)

So it doesn't look like there's any variations, right? I'm always curious about that. It seems like PS used to do variations, but they haven't recently and it's pretty great. Seems to keep everyone happier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 5, 2014)

Just got my shipping notification- it shows that it was initiated Friday but has not been picked up yet. It's going to be another 7-10 days til I get my hands on this box &amp; I WANT IT NOW!! I'm not so good at being patient- it was actually my New Years resolution to work on it... Your testing me PopSugar...lol!!


----------



## ScopeIt (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone who missed out on the box and is looking for a Turkish towel, Amazon has them for around $19. The Cacala brand has similar dimensions to the ones in the PS box, but are just cotton. I bought two in anticipation of a trip to Charleston in August -- the last thing you need or want in sticky heat is a fluffy towel!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 5, 2014)

> Anyone who missed out on the box and is looking for a Turkish towel, Amazon has them for around $19. The Cacala brand has similar dimensions to the ones in the PS box, but are just cotton. I bought two in anticipation of a trip to Charleston in August -- the last thing you need or want in sticky heat is a fluffy towel!


 I have a Cacala robe &amp; thought the PS towel was going to be exactly the same fabric/weave. What is the PS towel's fiber content? Now I'm completely curious!!!


----------



## ScopeIt (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they are blended with bamboo -- which is nice, since it tends to make a nice soft fabric, and bamboo is naturally anti-microbial. But it also drives the price point up in most cases!


----------



## kvanhat (Apr 5, 2014)

I received my box today and I'm seriously in LOVE with everything! Looks like I received the same variations as everyone else. I really wish the clutch we received had the wrist chain included. The ones on the website look gorgeous and it'd make it a lot easier to carry, if you're not using it as a wallet.


----------



## MUHoarder (Apr 5, 2014)

Question for those who have received their boxes - does the clutch have rings or a way to attach a strap? There are lots of options for buying straps and chains but not if there isn't a way to attach. Thanks.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 5, 2014)

> Question for those who have received their boxes - does the clutch have rings or a way to attach a strap? There are lots of options for buying straps and chains but not if there isn't a way to attach. Thanks.


 This has nothing to do with your post... YOUR NAME is cracking me up Hahaha. It's not hoarding if it's organized!


----------



## MUHoarder (Apr 5, 2014)

That could be a bumper sticker. And I'm totally using the line on my husband.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Apr 6, 2014)

Just thinking out loud. It seems like everyone who has their box, from my shoddy detective skills, has the tan and blue clutch, maybe the all blue one is what's holding others up? It's the only thing in the box with a variation.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 6, 2014)

> That's such a bizarre policy,
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear the rationale for it. Great picture, sas04d!
> ...


----------



## skyflower (Apr 6, 2014)

looking at the pinterest inspiration board and having seen the spoilers and not having the box in front of me...

anyone guesses if the cactus inspired actual products?


----------



## celticjade (Apr 6, 2014)

@skyflower Maybe the cactus represented the southwest, and turquoise is very southwest (Arizona, Nevada, New Mexico). Also, I haven't looked at the pinterest board in awhile. Is it possible it was aloe vera? Doesn't the shower gel have aloe vera? Or, wait, the hand soap in the April box has aloe versa. Never mind.


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 6, 2014)

Has anyone figured out the weight difference? The ones who have their boxes already said the weight was 1.7 lbs according to FedEx, which seemed low but was confirmed as correct.  My tracking number, which I just got yesterday, says 3.7 lbs.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gcc69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone figured out the weight difference? The ones who have their boxes already said the weight was 1.7 lbs according to FedEx, which seemed low but was confirmed as correct.  My tracking number, which I just got yesterday, says 3.7 lbs.
According to Popsugar support, the 3.7 lbs was a weight mistake on Fedex's part -- the actualy weight for all boxes is 1.7-1.8 lbs


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 6, 2014)

> Just thinking out loud. It seems like everyone who has their box, from my shoddy detective skills, has the tan and blue clutch, maybe the all blue one is what's holding others up? It's the only thing in the box with a variation.


I was wondering what the all blue one looks like. Is it all leather or also leather and canvas? And how does everyone know that's what the variation is?


----------



## phanne (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wondering what the all blue one looks like. Is it all leather or also leather and canvas? And how does everyone know that's what the variation is?

It's in the pamphlet. Subscription addiction has the whole pamphlet picture.


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 6, 2014)

> It's in the pamphlet. Subscription addiction has the whole pamphlet picture.


Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think I care which one I get, I'm just excited.


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LetsGeaux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying to make peace with my curly hair--maybe you should forward those directions to me!  What a great office!  
We could trade, I have been wanting curly hair. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not the mod who posted, but I think the "no blog links" is bc otherwise there'd be people who aren't active on the site dropping in here just to promo their blog, which would be pretty spammy and would disrupt the cheerful and honest environment. There are some bloggers here, but they don't use this site to promo their blog, they just hang out and you get to know them (and their blogs) eventually. I like it that way. I'm sure no disrespect was meant by taking down the link, it's just the rules.






Anyway, back to the box, are the clutches all navy and brown or is there another color variation? That clutch might be my favorite part of the box--can't wait to get mine!
So far all we have seen is the blue and tan. I'm wondering if the all blue ones were the damaged ones and why a lot of boxes were delayed. So hoping for a blue and tan one though.


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 6, 2014)

> We could trade, I have been wanting curly hair.Â  So far all we have seen is the blue and tan. I'm wondering if the all blue ones were the damaged ones and why a lot of boxes were delayed. So hoping for a blue and tan one though.Â


 I'd rather have all blue, but the tan looks so summery too. Who knows. If the all blue were damaged, maybe we are all getting tan and blue.


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 6, 2014)

still cannot track by reference... I want my box!


----------



## celticjade (Apr 6, 2014)

> I'd rather have all blue, but the tan looks so summery too. Who knows. If the all blue were damaged, maybe we are all getting tan and blue.


 At first I wasn't happy to be one of the delayed boxes, but if our clutches had quality control issues, I'd rather wait a week and have a great experience while going through my box the first time, then get it and be disappointed.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 6, 2014)

When I saw the blue and yellow eyeliner I immediately ruled it out. Well, this evening I spent some time reading blogs (starting with popsugar) and watching videos. Now I'm excited to try it out. Not for a daily look, but I think I can rock it for nights out (in a minimalist kind of way. Lol).


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 6, 2014)

I hope I get the tan/navy combo but would really need to see the all navy to make an accurate opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In any case, I am going to try to attach a chain to the clutch to see how that looks because I liked the look of it on the ones on the RBoMCD website. From looking at the pics, it seems like it would be easy enough to do....



, 

I was going to purchase some chain (or a boot chain!) and a lobster claw clasp but I remembered have a double gold link Stella &amp; Dot bracelet that was given to me but it's a just a smidge small. I can wear it, but I don't b/c it's hard to put on since the bracelet is snug fit. I might have to get a larger jump ring or something but maybe I'll get lucky and be able to attach right to the zipper pull...which would be great b/c then I could choose to carry it as a wristlet or clutch. We'll see!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I hope I get the tan/navyÂ combo but would really need to see the all navy to make an accurate opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In any case, I am going to try to attach a chain to the clutch to see how that looks because I liked the look of it on the ones on the RBoMCD website. From looking at the pics, it seems like it would be easy enough to do....
> 
> ,Â  I was going to purchase some chain (or a boot chain!)Â and a lobster claw clasp but I rememberedÂ have a double gold link Stella &amp; Dot bracelet that was given to me but it'sÂ a just a smidge small. I can wear it, but I don't b/c it's hard to put on since the bracelet is snug fit. I might have to get a larger jump ring or something but maybe I'll get lucky and be able to attach right to the zipper pull...which would be great b/c then I could choose to carry it as a wristlet or clutch.Â We'll see!


 I make jewelry and was going to do the same as far as attaching a chain to it. I have many chains, one of them should be big enough and pretty enough for it., there should be no trouble at all to attach if you use a good size jump ring and flat nose pliers.


----------



## catipa (Apr 7, 2014)

I got my box on Saturday and I love it so much!  I got the tan and navy clutch and I really like it a lot.  My only problem was my mist leaked during shipping.  Luckily the rest of my box was okay because they did such a good job on packaging.  I am still bummed that I can't use the mist, my container is completely empty.  I am going to email customer service, but I am not really angry at them, since I am sure it happened in shipping.  I just really wanted to try out that mist and hope they can do something for me.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just thinking out loud. It seems like everyone who has their box, from my shoddy detective skills, has the tan and blue clutch, maybe the all blue one is what's holding others up? It's the only thing in the box with a variation.

I think I saw an all blue one on Instagram.... http://ink361.com/app/photo/ig-692741377577366799_292213500

In other news, my box decided to stop in Maryland, and then detour to West Virginia... cuz, you know... both those places are totally on the way to NYC.


----------



## phanne (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I saw an all blue one on Instagram.... http://ink361.com/app/photo/ig-692741377577366799_292213500

Oh nice. It looks like I'm going to have to keep my day job. There goes all my hopes of becoming the real life Veronica Mars.

Having seen that, I think I prefer the tan one since the writing isn't as prominent. But more than anything, I just want my dang box!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 7, 2014)

> I think I saw an all blue one on Instagram....Â http://ink361.com/app/photo/ig-692741377577366799_292213500 In other news, my box decided to stop in Maryland, and then detour to West Virginia... cuz, you know... both those places are totally on the way to NYC.Â


 Yep, my box must be hanging out with yours. I did look at a map, and the WV location is pretty close to the MD one. So at least it didn't go too far in the wrong direction...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I saw an all blue one on Instagram.... http://ink361.com/app/photo/ig-692741377577366799_292213500

In other news, my box decided to stop in Maryland, and then detour to West Virginia... cuz, you know... both those places are totally on the way to NYC. 
My 2nd box did that tour, too. Though my 1st one arrived on Saturday AM (and they were together until that split to MD).  It says estimate for Weds (though suspect it will be tomorrow).


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 7, 2014)

My box apparently hasn't even shipped yet. The spoilers are killing me - I can't wait to get it!! Now that a lot of you have had your box for a couple of days, how do you feel about the items after some use and/or fondling?


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box apparently hasn't even shipped yet. The spoilers are killing me - I can't wait to get it!!
Now that a lot of you have had your box for a couple of days, how do you feel about the items after some use *and/or fondling*?

Hahahahaha I just nearly spit my coffee out at this. I'd like to know the same thing though!! Is the facial mist magical? How does one pull off blue/yellow eyeliner? Will the bracelets pinch my arm hair?


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 7, 2014)

One would hope that Popsugar would fedex over overnight the boxes that they failed to meet the original ship date for us that got that apology email saying oops we drop the ball. I mean okay we made it to Monday- but everyone else has their box and it's killing us that have to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mean mine hasn't even shipped yet- nothing


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 7, 2014)

> Hahahahaha I just nearly spit my coffee out at this. I'd like to know the same thing though!! Is the facial mist magical? How does one pull off blue/yellow eyeliner? Will the bracelets pinch my arm hair?Â


 The bracelets are not pinching my arm hair. I actually like them much more than I thought I would. I used the face mist yesterday after yoga/before brunch and I loved it. I felt refreshed. As for the eyeliner, there is an article on the popsugar blog. I haven't played with it yet, but I'm going to try it out tonight. I love everything in the box. The eyeliner was the only thing I gave the side eye. Oh, the clutch....I wish it had a strap. I'm going to add one myself. I also used the towel yesterday. I used it to cover my yoga mat. it was just restorative yoga, so it worked great.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box apparently hasn't even shipped yet. The spoilers are killing me - I can't wait to get it!!
Now that a lot of you have had your box for a couple of days, how do you feel about the items after some use and/or* fondling*?


The word fondling made me laugh too 





It reminded me of taking Spanish in HS and learning the Spanish verb 'molestar' means 'to bother'. I used that word on every occasion possible after that.

Me molesta...

No quiero molestar...

No la molestes...

I was quite bothered


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

The word fondling made me laugh too 





It reminded me of taking Spanish in HS and learning the Spanish verb 'molestar' means 'to bother'. I used that word on every occasion possible after that.

Me molesta...

No quiero molestar...

No la molestes...

I was quite bothered  




Now I'M spitting my coffee!!

My sister and I are in Houston, TX all the time for medical issues.  The hotels have bilingual "do not disturb" signs. 

The first time we saw "por favor no molestar" I thought we were going to die laughing.

It's part of our "sister shorthand" now.

back to PS...mine hasn't shipped either.  But it makes me happy to see the pix!


----------



## Caitlynxo (Apr 7, 2014)

Is anyone else getting to the point where they are just plain pissed about this whole shipping fiasco? I still can't even track by reference and today is their second deadline. I'm thinking if it doesn't update for me within the next few hours, I'm calling my credit card company and filing a charge dispute. Especially since they've had my money since mid February. So disappointed.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 7, 2014)

I wouldn't say pissed but PS seems to be dropping the ball almost monthly on something; shipping issues, slow shipping, poorly curated boxes, damaged/clearanced/budget items from a designer label great promo coupons after customers had locked in prices for 3/6/12 months. I like the way Social Bliss does their shipping notification. You don't get a notice when the label is generated but when the box is physically scanned in at the post office. They also don't use the awful SmartPost so I'm not watching my box take a trip to Wisconsin every month. 

I would rather PS under promised and over delivered but I'm not sure if they built a time buffer into the Resort Box and then ran over it or if they're cutting it extremely close every month and this month ended on the ass end of it. I also think the flippant and impersonal responses from CS is annoying people too.


----------



## brainybeauty (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
In other news, my box decided to stop in Maryland, and then detour to West Virginia... cuz, you know... both those places are totally on the way to NYC. 

Ugh, my box is on the same tour and I am right outside of NYC. I've NEVER had a box take this long to ship to me, or make a stop in MD and WV. What gives, PopSugar? My box ETA is now Thursday -- 13 days to ship! Lol. At least I'm excited for the box contents.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm with you gals- my box shows initiated but hasent been picked up yet. Has anyone that received the delay email actually have a box that's moving in the fed ex system?


----------



## had706 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mine has not even initiated in the Fed Ex system yet.  At this point I just hope I get it by May!


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 7, 2014)

Mine is still processing still also. Hope to get it before I leave for vacation! Kinda nervous now.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm getting to the point where I am seriously annoyed as well. I'm not leaving for vacation until June, so I'm hoping it'll be here by then, but so far neither my regular box nor this one shows any sign of ever leaving the processing stage.
I feel like at least they should have kept all the boxes in their warehouse and not send out some on some random basis and leave most people to wait for whatever the problem is. Probably the salt taffy or something ridiculous like that.

What they should do at this point is to send out every single box today (and by that I mean hand it over to Fedex, not initiate and wait a few more days). And if something is still missing, put in some apology item and overnight the missing thing as soon as possible. It's just terrible customer service.

I'm excited for the box, but this takes quite a bit of the fun away from it. Had they said, it would ship by mid-April, I still would have bought it and been content, but they are just not trustworthy this way.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 7, 2014)

Merrr. 

If we don't get something like an 'update' email (if not shipping...) I will be upset. Trying to keep calm because it is out of my control at this point.


----------



## prettykitty00 (Apr 7, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing!  Let me know what the cc company says.


----------



## catipa (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box on Saturday and I love it so much!  I got the tan and navy clutch and I really like it a lot.  My only problem was my mist leaked during shipping.  Luckily the rest of my box was okay because they did such a good job on packaging.  I am still bummed that I can't use the mist, my container is completely empty.  I am going to email customer service, but I am not really angry at them, since I am sure it happened in shipping.  I just really wanted to try out that mist and hope they can do something for me.
Wow, customer service already got back to me and they are sending me out a replacement mist.  Hopefully this one makes it okay, I really want to try it out.


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 7, 2014)

My email to Popsugar this morning- I don't expect an answer today...

* Apr 07 09:49:*

Will my resort box be shipping today? As I was delayed by a week. Also if it ships today due to the delay will it be shipping by a different carrier besides FedEx Smartpost? As shipping by that method delays those that were delayed from last week. Not sure if that is fair as we all paid for our boxes in Feb. for the $100 and we were shorted on the original ship date to begin with. Is popsugar going to compensate these that had to wait an extra week for the failure to have all the products that were suppose to be in our Resort Box? I understand you have little control over the other companies and their inventory. I just fail to see how the day the Resort box was to ship there was just a simple email stating how sorry Popsugar was. However, Popsugar didn't explain why some received their boxes while others that have paid still have to wait, and wait? How is that good customer service? I am not asking for you to call out a vendor...but I am asking for something you can offer to those that are waiting and waiting. Is my box going to be mailed today? Can Popsugar mail it over night? Can Popsugar offer one month free for their regular box for the error and delay? Can Popsugar throw in something special to those that have waited and waited? Can Popsugar offer anything?


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My email to Popsugar this morning- I don't expect an answer today...

* Apr 07 09:49:*

Will my resort box be shipping today? As I was delayed by a week. Also if it ships today due to the delay will it be shipping by a different carrier besides FedEx Smartpost? As shipping by that method delays those that were delayed from last week. Not sure if that is fair as we all paid for our boxes in Feb. for the $100 and we were shorted on the original ship date to begin with. Is popsugar going to compensate these that had to wait an extra week for the failure to have all the products that were suppose to be in our Resort Box? I understand you have little control over the other companies and their inventory. I just fail to see how the day the Resort box was to ship there was just a simple email stating how sorry Popsugar was. However, Popsugar didn't explain why some received their boxes while others that have paid still have to wait, and wait? How is that good customer service? I am not asking for you to call out a vendor...but I am asking for something you can offer to those that are waiting and waiting. Is my box going to be mailed today? Can Popsugar mail it over night? Can Popsugar offer one month free for their regular box for the error and delay? Can Popsugar throw in something special to those that have waited and waited? Can Popsugar offer anything?

I think you worded this perfectly and I look forward to hearing how they respond. Hopefully it is not just a generic email. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Merrr. 

If we don't get something like an 'update' email (if not shipping...) I will be upset. Trying to keep calm because it is out of my control at this point.
LOL! I think I'll be upset either way. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting to the point where I am seriously annoyed as well. I'm not leaving for vacation until June, so I'm hoping it'll be here by then, but so far neither my regular box nor this one shows any sign of ever leaving the processing stage.
I feel like at least they should have kept all the boxes in their warehouse and not send out some on some random basis and leave most people to wait for whatever the problem is. Probably the salt taffy or something ridiculous like that.

What they should do at this point is to send out every single box today (and by that I mean hand it over to Fedex, not initiate and wait a few more days). And if something is still missing, put in some apology item and overnight the missing thing as soon as possible. It's just terrible customer service.

I'm excited for the box, but this takes quite a bit of the fun away from it. Had they said, it would ship by mid-April, I still would have bought it and been content, but they are just not trustworthy this way.




 
I have huge issues with companies over promising and under achieving. If our boxes don't ship today that would be twice on this box that PS did that. I would be seriously not okay with that.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 7, 2014)

Still waiting for my box to initiate. Not sure about the blue/gold eye pencil, but it reminds me of the Hunger Games District 4 Covergirl look that was all over magazines last year. And I'm really hoping for the all blue clutch. I'm not a clutch person, but I like it more the tan/blue.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 7, 2014)

My shipping hasn't updated for 3 days when it was an hour &amp; twenty minutes away...


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Service FedEx SmartPost

Weight *3.7 lbs* 
Anticipated ship date :
Mon 4/07/2014 6:14 pm
GILROY, CA
US




Initiated
Shipment information sent to FedEx
GILROY, CA
Estimated delivery :
N/A, TX
US



Still no response from my email.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yay! Mine has finally initiated. Maybe I'll get it by Easter.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 7, 2014)

These people are so upsetting that's why I stopped getting the box for a while.. I guess they still don't have there act together.


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Mine has finally initiated. Maybe I'll get it by Easter.
Yes, that would make it a miracle


----------



## ladyroses (Apr 7, 2014)

WOW. Nothing happening on any of the boxes I have ordered. The LE box: NOTHING.  The monthly box: NOTHING.  The 1/2 off box: NOTHING. What??? Is Popsugar asleep in California?


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 7, 2014)

Last week I asked for a refund on my box, since I bought it for a gift, knowing the ship date it was plenty of time.  Since they delayed a week+ I know it'll be too late.  Even though they still haven't shipped mine, they said I had to wait to get it delivered, then ship the whole box, unopened, back to them to get a refund.  I'm pretty pissed.  If they haven't shipped it yet, they should just stop shipment and give me back my $.  This whole thing has turned into a big hassle I didn't sign up for.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last week I asked for a refund on my box, since I bought it for a gift, knowing the ship date it was plenty of time.  Since they delayed a week+ I know it'll be too late.  Even though they still haven't shipped mine, they said I had to wait to get it delivered, then ship the whole box, unopened, back to them to get a refund.  I'm pretty pissed.  If they haven't shipped it yet, they should just stop shipment and give me back my $.  This whole thing has turned into a big hassle I didn't sign up for. 
I don't work in supply chain or logistics, but guess there are many moving parts involved with these large scale productions that would make it difficult to pull one shipment out of the process.  Suggest just refusing delivery and then it will go back?


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Finally able to track by reference number, maybe it will go out today. But I could also see them creating labels but not actually shipping. They saw how angry we all got last week, they are probably afraid of us.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 7, 2014)

I ordered the April Box weeks ago..and no shipping info on that one yet..


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 7, 2014)

> I ordered the April Box weeks ago..and no shipping info on that one yet..


 My regular April box shipped. My half off box has not


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Service FedEx SmartPost

Weight *3.7 lbs* 
Anticipated ship date :
Mon 4/07/2014 6:14 pm
GILROY, CA
US



Initiated
Shipment information sent to FedEx
GILROY, CA
Estimated delivery :
N/A, TX
US



Still no response from my email.

So Jealous right now I'm in Texas too and my box still says processing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My regular April box shipped. My half off box has not
My regular box has shipped as well (should be here wednesday or thursday probably). My 1/2 off box shows nothing so far. My Resort box will be here today. Sorry to all those who have to wait.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is a close up of bracelets on for people to see. They do not "pinch arm hair", but I also have semi small wrists. The elastic band seemed sturdier than cheapo brands to me.





That being said I think I personally will be gifting the 3rd bracelet and using just these two since the 3rd is kinda bulky for my taste.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

Remember the tassel necklace we received last year with PoPSugar (March 13). For those who want to switch out the Zipper pull and add the chain, maybe that would be a good option (to use part of the necklace)? This photo reminds me of it - 


(sorry, could only find the photo in facebook) 
Though looking at it closer, I think it's a chain - doubled


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 7, 2014)

Neither the resort nor the April box has even initiated yet. Not happy!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm sorry for everyone without their boxes!! 

I did get mine today, and I will say it's work the $$ (and probably the wait).  The bracelets are spectacular -- the quality is so obvious when you feel them.  The towel is SO soft and luxurious.  I've already played with the eyeliner, and it's fun and great quality (not sure of staying power, though!).  The taffy is great, and the candy shop down the street from my apartment sells it when I need more... yay! The mist is lovely and the body wash smells great.

I'm also really into the clutch, and will be taking the cues over everyone else and adding a curb chain!! Can't wait to use it all on vacation! I'm so happy I got a second box, so I can stack my bracelets and use two towels (I will not be sharing with hubby).  The other duplicates will make great gifts!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Remember the tassel necklace we received last year with PoPSugar (March 13). For those who want to switch out the Zipper pull and add the chain, maybe that would be a good option (to use part of the necklace)? This photo reminds me of it - 



(sorry, could only find the photo in facebook) 
Though looking at it closer, I think it's a chain - doubled

I hated that necklace and this is a wonderful idea! Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry for everyone without their boxes!! 

I did get mine today, and I will say it's work the $$ (and probably the wait).  The bracelets are spectacular -- the quality is so obvious when you feel them.  The towel is SO soft and luxurious.  I've already played with the eyeliner, and it's fun and great quality (not sure of staying power, though!).  The taffy is great, and the candy shop down the street from my apartment sells it when I need more... yay! The mist is lovely and the body wash smells great.

I'm also really into the clutch, and will be taking the cues over everyone else and adding a curb chain!! Can't wait to use it all on vacation! I'm so happy I got a second box, so I can stack my bracelets and use two towels (I will not be sharing with hubby).  The other duplicates will make great gifts!
I'm very happy for you to have gotten your box today, and I'm glad you love everything.


----------



## JALegg (Apr 7, 2014)

I got mine today!  USPS took forever to deliver but I'm excited. I love the clutch although it's definitely smaller than I thought it would be. The shower gel smells amazing and I'm not sure what do do with the mist or the blue eyeliner part but it's great. I hope everyone gets theirs soon!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, I don't even know what to say to that.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thought of something else to add, these bracelets are stretchy. I know there have been size concerns in the past. I think these will fit most wrists. Also, the epicurean smells so good. It smells like a picture of the tropics looks. If that made any sense at all. Lol. If you don't like the smell of coconut you probably won't like it. Word of warning, don't glad the mist too close to your face when you spray it. It was like a big shot to the face when I held it too close. Lol. The actual sprayer could be better. I was expecting a bottle like the evian water sprays. The clutch...I think it's smaller in person than it looks in the video. Still a nice size though. I can see myself using it with my longchamp bag a lot. Just to carry loose things.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ivorwenlindorie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Wow, I don't even know what to say to that. 
It seems like the people answering the facebook account are not the customer service folks.  And for tracking customer service, there is likely a system in place that requires emails.  So, they would need communications to go through their tracking system so they ensure they are addressing it (even if it seems like it's taking a while) and also not duplicating responses through different channels.  It's all my guess.  But think that could be why it's always being driven back to email communications (different people on social media, and tracking requirements).


----------



## alisacox (Apr 7, 2014)

> Wow, I don't even know what to say to that.Â


 Ha ha that was my comment. They are absolutely ridiculous. I cancelled my subscription and am looking for a new box to subscribe to. Up for suggestions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 7, 2014)

Fab fit fun is a great sub &amp; the Nina Quarterly box is pretty cool too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Apr 7, 2014)

Got my box (in PA).  I think the value of this box is really nice. I'm not sure I'd buy these things on my own, but I am excited for most of them. Bracelets are really nice quality and they look at lot different depending on how you pair them, which I like. I'm not usually a fan of stretchy, beaded turqoise bracelets but these looks a lot classier than what I was picturing. I like them a lot!

The towel is really nice. Soft, great size, will be great on a hot day in some soft sand. Its thin and funky, I like it! 

The taffy I havent tried, but I think it totally fits the theme. The eyeliner is more of a gold and blue (from what I saw) and I'm excited to try it as I like fun colors. 

Body wash is great. Really nice coconut smell and luxurious. I'm excited to try this! 

The clutch is cute. Sort of small, but I think I'll use it because I like the neutral, somewhat nautical colors. Still fits with the theme and is nice quality. 

Lastly, the mist. I havent tried it yet, but I like that its moisturizing. Maybe it will be something I can use after all?

Plan for tonight -- Shower with the body wash, towel off with the turkish towel, spray face with the mist, get ready for going out with some nice bracelets and some funky makeup. Maybe eat some taffy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyways, its worth the wait, really nice and useful items that fit the theme really well.


----------



## Caitlynxo (Apr 7, 2014)

I ended up posting on their Facebook today also. I've sent 2 CS emails over the last few days with no reply, and they claim they haven't received either of them. I checked my outbox and email address etc is definitely correct.


----------



## ladyroses (Apr 7, 2014)

I just sent an e-mail, we will see what happens:

 Can you please tell me when our Resort Boxes are shipping? They were suppost to ship March 31st, but I received an email saying sorry for the delay, but will ship today April 7th. It's 5:00 pm in Calif &amp; no e-mail with the tracking # yet. Many ladies have already received their boxes. We all paid the same, why were some shipped before they were all ready. Also, some ladies have RECEIVED their April boxes &amp; others have tracking #, When are both of my April boxes shipping?  Please let me know what is going on, Looking forward to hearning from you, Christy


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 7, 2014)

THEY BOTH SHIPPED (APR/RESORT)

I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It seems like the people answering the facebook account are not the customer service folks.  And for tracking customer service, there is likely a system in place that requires emails.  So, they would need communications to go through their tracking system so they ensure they are addressing it (even if it seems like it's taking a while) and also not duplicating responses through different channels.  It's all my guess.  But think that could be why it's always being driven back to email communications (different people on social media, and tracking requirements).
If they are the customer service folks, they need new customer service. I understand they need emails for tracking, but it looks awful. I imagine for Alisa, quite frustrating that they completely ignored her request and did the exact opposite. I worked for a company and the folks that handled social media was definitely different from us in the Customer Service department, but customers were always handled with the utmost respect and courtesy regardless of where they contacted us. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisacox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ha ha that was my comment. They are absolutely ridiculous. I cancelled my subscription and am looking for a new box to subscribe to. Up for suggestions!




It bothered me, obviously enough that I had to post it here. Ridiculous! The response alone isn't bad, but when you put it in the context of your question it is actually quite disrespectful in my opinion.


----------



## Jodym (Apr 7, 2014)

Omg I WANT my resort box!! After days traveling around ca it made it to ct OnLy to go to MA today. Wth? I received my confirmation email saying my April box is on it's way. At this rate I'll have that before my resort box!


----------



## sunsets (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry for everyone without their boxes!! 

I did get mine today, and I will say it's work the $$ (and probably the wait).  The bracelets are spectacular -- the quality is so obvious when you feel them.  The towel is SO soft and luxurious.  I've already played with the eyeliner, and it's fun and great quality (not sure of staying power, though!).  The taffy is great, and the candy shop down the street from my apartment sells it when I need more... yay! The mist is lovely and the body wash smells great.

I'm also really into the clutch, and will be taking the cues over everyone else and adding a curb chain!! Can't wait to use it all on vacation! I'm so happy I got a second box, so I can stack my bracelets and use two towels (I will not be sharing with hubby).  The other duplicates will make great gifts!
Just curious, how would you describe the Epicuren Lave body wash scent?  Tropical?  Coconut?  I haven't received mine yet.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 7, 2014)

My shipping notice came on Saturday 04/05 (for the 2 resort boxes).  My account on the POPSUGAR site says it shipped on Saturday 04/05.  The link to Fedex says shipping information sent Friday 04/04.  I am anxiously waiting for these boxes.  I can't wait to see the items in person.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 7, 2014)

> Just curious, how would you describe the Epicuren Lave body wash scent? Â Tropical? Â Coconut? Â I haven't received mine yet.


 Coconut for sure. It has hints of tropical, but you are mostly left with coconut smell. Luckily I didn't think it was over powering and a lot went a long way.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Coconut for sure. It has hints of tropical, but you are mostly left with coconut smell. Luckily I didn't think it was over powering and a lot went a long way.
Thank you!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 7, 2014)

I got my box and love what's in it. The clutch had some gloppy paint on the M of the lettering ( would not care if it weren't visible but it's the logo so it's noticeable and the paint might come off sooner). I emailed ps about exchanging it.



Also the eyeliner is my former school colors (UCSB) so I like it for that reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 7, 2014)

ok, so my tracking says my bag is in my city and "In Transit" and it never got to me today. My box comes to my job so I was looking for it all day, nerve-wracking to say the least. I'm hoping to have it tomorrow. My office is a little chilly and I think the towel will make a nice lap blanket. I got my notification for my Apr box as well. It's my last one in 2 - 3 month subs. I was going to keep it going, but the coupon codes every month annoyed me. What's the point in buying a 3 or 6 month sub and saving like 10 bucks when there's a coupon code EVERY MONTH for 10 dollars off at least? So I unsubbed and Ill just wait for some good spoilers and coupons.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box and love what's in it. The clutch had some gloppy paint on the M of the lettering ( would not care if it weren't visible but it's the logo so it's noticeable and the paint might come off sooner). I emailed ps about exchanging it.





Also the eyeliner is my former school colors (UCSB) so I like it for that reason




It looks like the lettering overall will wear off.  I hope PS is able to replace it for you.

I like the idea of the colors matching school colors.  My kids school (elementary) is blue and gold.  The eyeliner may be used for face paint if I don't use it this spring/summer.


----------



## yetta2885 (Apr 7, 2014)

If anyone is interested, you can buy the chain directly from RB of McD via email for $13.95 including shipping. Not bad at all! Just email customer service at [email protected] They have been awesome with customer service!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 7, 2014)

My Resort boxes are on the move!  They were picked up and are at the Fedex in Watsonville, CA.  Yay!


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 7, 2014)

Got my shipment email today with tomorrows date. Not even going to complain, so tired of waiting at this point I just want my box! I hope after this long of a wait there isn't an issue with my clutch either!


----------



## CSCS (Apr 7, 2014)

I got my box today! It's actually heavier than I expected. The bracelets are actually really beautiful. I've gotten a ton of compliments on them already. The clutch is nice and I'm sure I'll use it at a wedding or something this summer. The eyeliner is highly pigmented and I'm excited to try it out soon. The Epicuren is a really good size and smells a.ma.zing. The Clark's botanicals feels really, really nice on and smells great. It definitely feels like luxury. I haven't tried the taffy yet but I've long wanted to buy it from my local Brooklyn goods store (here in Brooklyn) but couldn't justify the $8 or however much it was for it. And the towel is soft, beautiful and amazing. I'm a huge fan of this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 7, 2014)

> If anyone is interested, you can buy the chain directly from RB of McD via email for $13.95 including shipping. Not bad at all! Just email customer service at [email protected] They have been awesome with customer service!!


 Thanks! I have a lot of chain but would prefer theirs! So, I emailed them thanks to you. I appreciate your help so much. Nancy


----------



## Lunalena (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my shipment email today with tomorrows date. Not even going to complain, so tired of waiting at this point I just want my box! I hope after this long of a wait there isn't an issue with my clutch either!
I got my shipment email just now too! It says anticipated ship date Tuesday 8! WTH!!! They said they would ship them out by the 7th! Ugh, i'm so tired of this too! Don't even want to contact customer service since i see most people just get a generic response.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 7, 2014)

> I got my box today! It's actually heavier than I expected. The bracelets are actually really beautiful. I've gotten a ton of compliments on them already. The clutch is nice and I'm sure I'll use it at a wedding or something this summer. The eyeliner is highly pigmented and I'm excited to try it out soon. The Epicuren is a really good size and smells a.ma.zing. The Clark's botanicals feels really, really nice on and smells great. It definitely feels like luxury. I haven't tried the taffy yet but I've long wanted to buy it from my local Brooklyn goods store (here in Brooklyn) but couldn't justify the $8 or however much it was for it.Â And the towelÂ is soft, beautiful and amazing. I'm a huge fan of this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you for sharing all your positiveness! It's a bright light on such gloomy pages! I haven't got my boxes yet and I have tried to remain positive. I feel Popsugar is trying their best to get out all the boxes. They have probably made some mistakes with their customer service not being up to par and not answering with wisdom, but it seems they are putting out some awesome boxes this month in both the monthly box and the LE Resort box and we should be glad they are starting to curate the boxes better. Yes, there was a problem with the supplier and they didn't give out the name which I respect, but it seems they held the boxes up so they could give us a better quality product. And a fine product it is at around $180.00. I can't wait to get mine. And all the other products from both boxes sound just as awesome down to the Sweet Water Taffy! Nothing I like better that a piece of taffy!!! I guess the longer I wait the more I appreciate these boxes and the more I will treasure some of the items in them. But, I think I will try and stay away from reading this forum at least till they arrive sometime later this week. Nothing against you all, I have enough heartache lately and pain with my health, I just want to stay more positive and uplifted and reading everyone's sadness just makes me sadder and not happy. Nancy


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 7, 2014)

So

Quote: Originally Posted by *yetta2885* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone is interested, you can buy the chain directly from RB of McD via email for $13.95 including shipping. Not bad at all! Just email customer service at [email protected] They have been awesome with customer service!!
Ahhhh! Thank you! I have chain/bracelet that I think will work BUT I'm worried the clasp will be too small and I love the big lobster claw clasp on the RBoMcD bag! Totally emailing them. Thank you!


----------



## bluegnu (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you for sharing all your positiveness! It's a bright light on such gloomy pages! I haven't got my boxes yet and I have tried to remain positive. I feel Popsugar is trying their best to get out all the boxes. They have probably made some mistakes with their customer service not being up to par and not answering with wisdom, but it seems they are putting out some awesome boxes this month in both the monthly box and the LE Resort box and we be glad they are starting to curate the boxes better. Yes, there was a problem with the supplier and they didn't give out the name which I respect, but it seems they held the boxes up so they could give us a better quality product. And a fine product it is at around $180.00. I can't wait to get mine. And all the other products from both boxes sound just as awesome down to the Sweet Water Taffy! Nothing I like better that a piece of taffy!!! I guess the long I wait the more I appreciate these boxes and the more I will treasure some of the items in them. But, I think I will try and stay away from reading this forum at least till they arrive sometime later this week. Nothing against you all, I have enough heartache lately and pain with my health, I just want to stay more positive and uplifted and reading everyone's sadness just makes me sadder and not happy. Nancy
Thank you for saying most of what I have been thinking while reading this thread. I joined MUT mainly because of the subscription box threads and how up to date every one is. The second there is a coupon code or a spoiler this is the place I'll find it first. Unfortunately, the excitement of waiting for this box has not been as good of an experience as it has been in the past because of all the complaining. I realize that people are upset about the later shipping than they thought, but I can imagine people would be IMMENSELY more pissed if they got their box without a product or with a subpar product. I think this box is absolutely fabulous and I'm excited to get it, even if it is later than I thought it might be.

Stay positive SpiritWind and hang in there! There is a light at the end of the tunnel and it leads to salt water taffy and a pretty clutch!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh, and my shipping finally updated and my box is on the move. ETA: next Wednesday the 16th. I hope this is true b/c I am going out of town on Thursday morning!


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yetta2885* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone is interested, you can buy the chain directly from RB of McD via email for $13.95 including shipping. Not bad at all! Just email customer service at [email protected] They have been awesome with customer service!!
Thanks so much, I emailed them about an hour ago and they responded already!

They also mentioned that they have a few of the bags that have slight scratches in the leather for sale right now if you contact this email.  They are selling them for $30.  I am wondering if this was the hold-up on the boxes.  I often think that the scratches and imperfections in leather gives it character but I may be in the minority  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thought I would share for those who may want to purchase.


----------



## skyflower (Apr 7, 2014)

Question: do you know if it is real leather or faux?



> Thanks so much, I emailed them about an hour ago and they responded already! They also mentioned that they have a few of the bags that have slight scratches in the leather for sale right now if you contact this email.Â  They are selling themÂ for $30.Â  I am wondering if this was the hold-up on the boxes.Â  I often think that the scratches and imperfections inÂ leather gives it character but I may be in the minority  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thought I would share for those who may want to purchase.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 7, 2014)

No worries,Spiritwind10! It's honestly a great box and if you think of the purchase like $25 for the towel, $25 for the bracelets, $25 for the spa items and $25 for everything else, you see how great of a value it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question: do you know if it is real leather or faux?
hmmm, I guess I don't know, I assumed they were real leather...I will send a quick email and ask and can post when I hear back....this is what the email stated:

"We also have a few bags left over that had slight leather imperfections that we are selling at a discounted rate ($30)so feel free to tell your friends...early early Christmas gifts!!!"   Their CS seems to be very good so far!


----------



## Babs28 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmmm, I guess I don't know, I assumed they were real leather...I will send a quick email and ask and can post when I hear back....this is what the email stated:

"We also have a few bags left over that had slight leather imperfections that we are selling at a discounted rate ($30)so feel free to tell your friends...early early Christmas gifts!!!"   Their CS seems to be very good so far!
They are real leather.  RB of McD is not the type of company to sell faux leather. It would ruin their luxury "brand".


----------



## skyflower (Apr 8, 2014)

Oooh, what a great deal! Real leather I agree, slight wear can add character, and leather itself can take some stress. And 30$ wow! If it is fake leather though... imperfections in plastic... just weak points for delamination. I'd like a deal on imperfect turkish towels too


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 8, 2014)

I contacted them earlier about the chain, such quick response for how late it is! Really good customer service so far! I'd consider buying an extra clutch if I don't get the tan/navy in my box or through a trade, $30 is a steal!


----------



## Babs28 (Apr 8, 2014)

They have the Navy and Tan clutches available and they are "chainless".  The guy I am emailing back and forth with said this: "We only have a handful of the

Ocean/Alabaster Popsugar clutch (blue/tan) in the mixed media canvas/leather and they are "chainless"."   I just noticed that our bags aren't lined.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hadn't unzipped mine until just now.  That was disappointing since I looked at the site and saw the lined #2 and ASSumed it was the same except for the mixed material.  I still like the bag though.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lunalena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my shipment email just now too! It says anticipated ship date Tuesday 8! WTH!!! They said they would ship them out by the 7th! Ugh, i'm so tired of this too! Don't even want to contact customer service since i see most people just get a generic response. 
Exactly why I don't even want to bother emailing them, I'll just get the same old response. At least its finally shipped! Hope this doesn't happen again in the future, but I guess with subscription boxes, you never know. I can't really complain too much with the awesome palette and 50% off for April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluegnu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for saying most of what I have been thinking while reading this thread. I joined MUT mainly because of the subscription box threads and how up to date every one is. The second there is a coupon code or a spoiler this is the place I'll find it first. Unfortunately, the excitement of waiting for this box has not been as good of an experience as it has been in the past because of all the complaining. I realize that people are upset about the later shipping than they thought, but I can imagine people would be IMMENSELY more pissed if they got their box without a product or with a subpar product. I think this box is absolutely fabulous and I'm excited to get it, even if it is later than I thought it might be.

Stay positive SpiritWind and hang in there! There is a light at the end of the tunnel and it leads to salt water taffy and a pretty clutch!

Not sure about that. After all just like a holiday box, this one was clearly intended to arrive in time for spring break season. So you have people going on a resort trip next week and that might have just been the reason they chose to get the box .. and instead of at least getting most of the items, they get nothing but a quick email and completely unhelpful answers by CS. And add on top to that, there are people who've already received the boxes which does make it even sadder.

Or course, not being here on MUT helps since you wouldn't know .. but it's fun to be here.

I don't mind a regular box being later or earlier in the month (it's just annoying having to avoid certain websites because of potential spoilers) .. but a seasonal one with a fixed day like xmas or spring break is just bad. It's unrealiable. But, in all honesty, I wouldn't trust them to be on time with their promises by now anymore anyways. The boxes itself are wonderful and I've barely ever been disappointed with anything they sent. It just makes the whole experiences a little less fulfilling.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 8, 2014)

> I got my shipment email just now too! It says anticipated ship date Tuesday 8! WTH!!! They said they would ship them out by the 7th! Ugh, i'm so tired of this too! Don't even want to contact customer service since i see most people just get a generic response.Â


 I know! I got the same also. Very Disappointed! Especially since it's going "SmartPost" which is truly the slowest form of mail I have ever watched via online tracking, I think it's even slower than media mail. Here's hoping I get my box before Easter :/


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am really hoping for the all Navy clutch!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 8, 2014)

> If anyone is interested, you can buy the chain directly from RB of McD via email for $13.95 including shipping. Not bad at all! Just email customer service at [email protected] They have been awesome with customer service!!


 I was just going to share the same thing! I thought it was a shot in the dark, but I really wanted the chain, so I emailed then too. They don't really sell the chains separately, but said that "due to popular demand", they are making a few available to those who ask. They didn't realize how many people would want a chain and wished they would have included them in the first place. Such a nice response! I'm excited to have mine with a chain.


> I got my box today! It's actually heavier than I expected. The bracelets are actually really beautiful. I've gotten a ton of compliments on them already. The clutch is nice and I'm sure I'll use it at a wedding or something this summer. The eyeliner is highly pigmented and I'm excited to try it out soon. The Epicuren is a really good size and smells a.ma.zing. The Clark's botanicals feels really, really nice on and smells great. It definitely feels like luxury. I haven't tried the taffy yet but I've long wanted to buy it from my local Brooklyn goods store (here in Brooklyn) but couldn't justify the $8 or however much it was for it.Â And the towelÂ is soft, beautiful and amazing. I'm a huge fan of this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's nice to hear so many positive reviews of the items. I'm so excited for this box. Actually, the April one too! Mine haven't shipped yet, so I just keep drooling over photos and enjoying the descriptions. Kind if wish I had bought two, but I've got to get a handle on my subscription addiction.....


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 8, 2014)

> I am really hoping for the all Navy clutch!Â


 Me too!


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 8, 2014)

> I'm sorry for everyone without their boxes!!Â  I did get mine today, and I will say it's work the $$ (and probably the wait). Â The bracelets are spectacular -- the quality is so obvious when you feel them. Â The towel is SO soft and luxurious. Â I've already played with the eyeliner, and it's fun and great quality (not sure of staying power, though!). Â The taffy is great, and the candy shop down the street from my apartment sells it when I need more... yay! The mist is lovely and the body wash smells great. I'm also really into the clutch, and will be taking the cues over everyone else and adding a curb chain!! Can't wait to use it all on vacation! I'm so happy I got a second box, so I can stack my bracelets and use two towels (I will not be sharing with hubby). Â The other duplicates will make great gifts!


 I was thinking about that, I usually order a couple of boxes of each sub for gifts, but the stuff adds up over time. I have so much stuff still wrapped up that I feel like the world's biggest hoarder. I ordered four FabFitFun boxes, bc they featured my perfume, Kai. My new goal is one box per sub. It always seems like the second box is so much less exciting than the first. The point of this is to discover new brands, not fill up shelves in my walk in closet or linen closet. (I sub to 12 boxes, I've ended up with a lot of stuff) I don't sell on eBay, and I don't trade. Too much hassle. I've actually found some amazing subs recently, bc I branched out.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 8, 2014)

> I was thinking about that, I usually order a couple of boxes of each sub for gifts, but the stuff adds up over time. I have so much stuff still wrapped up that I feel like the world's biggest hoarder. I ordered four FabFitFun boxes, bc they featured my perfume, Kai. Apparently I was the only one who did that, lol. My new goal is one box per sub. It always seems like the second box is so much less exciting than the first. The point of this is to discover new brands, not fill up shelves in my walk in closet or linen closet. (I sub to 12 boxes, I've ended up with a lot of stuff) I don't sell on eBay, and I don't trade. Too much hassle. I've actually found some amazing subs recently, bc I branched out.


 Bummer that you don't trade. I have insanely curly hair &amp; that turband gives it much needed ccol vibe &amp; control!! Would LOVE another one &amp; my Kai will never get used because most scents (esp florals) give me a headache! If you change your mind about swapping PM me!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 8, 2014)

> I was thinking about that, I usually order a couple of boxes of each sub for gifts, but the stuff adds up over time. I have so much stuff still wrapped up that I feel like the world's biggest hoarder. I ordered four FabFitFun boxes, bc they featured my perfume, Kai. My new goal is one box per sub. It always seems like the second box is so much less exciting than the first. The point of this is to discover new brands, not fill up shelves in my walk in closet or linen closet. (I sub to 12 boxes, I've ended up with a lot of stuff) I don't sell on eBay, and I don't trade. Too much hassle. I've actually found some amazing subs recently, bc I branched out.


 I just realized who I'm talking to!! Sarah! Of the cool office trades! Hah! It's late.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 8, 2014)

My expected date of arrival is April 17th.  It won't make it by this Saturday like I hoped but, that is ok.  It sounds like it will be worth the wait.  My april PS box is due to come this Friday.  So I will get to enjoy that box for the week before the resort box comes.

I do understand people being disappointed.  Part of the excitement can get lost with waiting so long.  I hope everyone ends up getting excited as their ship dates get closer.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Was everyone's Cuyana Turkish Towel white or were there ones that were other colors? I always have trouble with white, no fail within 5 minutes I usually manage to spill something and stain it


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 8, 2014)

> I just realized who I'm talking to!! Sarah! Of the cool office trades! Hah! It's late.


 Yep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I gave the three extra turbans to my friends as gifts. Lol. Seriously, I cannot keep up I order so much ****. But I just love finding new stuff, and the boxes are always such a good deal.


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Service FedEx SmartPost

Weight *3.7 lbs* 
Anticipated ship date :
Mon 4/07/2014 6:14 pm
GILROY, CA
US




Initiated
Shipment information sent to FedEx
GILROY, CA
Estimated delivery :
N/A, TX
US



Still no response from my email.

Still no response from my email yesterday-

ETA is 04/16 - 8 days!!!!!!!!!! Good Mercy Me!! Yep, cancel PS sub. this month is the last.


----------



## prettykitty00 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine finally arrive at the FedEx location, but estimated delivery is Thursday, April 17th!!!  Unbelievable.  Historically the estimated day on the PS box has always been a day or two later, so I'll be suprised if I get mine before Monday the 21st.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Apr 8, 2014)

My estimated delivery is April 17th as well.

On the other hand, I'm highly confused because it looks like 3 FabFitFun boxes are heading my way - each shipped a day apart......My debit card had expired so I was in the last shipments.  We'll see if 3 arrive....2 look like they are on the way, 1 is still processing.  I'll call them if they all arrive, but frankly, I'm terrible at mailing back so hopefully they won't want me to.  Better yet, it's just a snafu of FedEx tracking and I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## Jill G (Apr 8, 2014)

Holy cow!  Those bracelets are gorgeous!


----------



## sylarana (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine still hasn't shipped ... and FedEx hasn't received it either ... I doubt it'll be here by Easter.


----------



## JALegg (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote:  Was everyone's Cuyana Turkish Towel white or were there ones that were other colors? I always have trouble with white, no fail within 5 minutes I usually manage to spill something and stain it


Mine was very white with blue stripes, for some reason with the spoiler they gave I thought it would be off-white or cream but it's white. I too am worried about stains or even dirt from sand.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't gotten my shipping notification on either this or my reg PS box yet. I guess it just gives me more time to excitedly anticipate their arrival.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't gotten my shipping notification on either this or my reg PS box yet. I guess it just gives me more time to excitedly anticipate their arrival.
Neither of mine have shipped yet, either. I loved PS for a long time, but I am burnt out on getting the run around. When I pay $108, I expect my box to be shipped when promised, they have now missed 2 shipping deadlines with no attempt to make it right. I don't feel like a valued customer. I am replacing this subscription with Book Riot from Quarterly. I will keep subscribing to Julep, Fabfitfun &amp; Nina Garcia for the fun girly stuff and Barkbox for my dogs but that is it for me.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aweheck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know! I got the same also. Very Disappointed! Especially since it's going "SmartPost" which is truly the slowest form of mail I have ever watched via online tracking, I think it's even slower than media mail. Here's hoping I get my box before Easter :/
Haha More like FedEx DumbPost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Positive: Popsugar made sure that all of our items were in good condition, even if it was another company's error 

Negative: No attempt to compensate us with faster shipping or small account credit  Really not a good way to keep loyal customers, IMO.


----------



## LisaD123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no response from my email yesterday-

ETA is 04/16 - 8 days!!!!!!!!!! Good Mercy Me!! Yep, cancel PS sub. this month is the last.
*POPSUGAR Support, Apr 08 10:33:*

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for reaching out! Your Special Edition Resort box is on its way to you and your tracking information should be updated within the next 24 hours to reflect the updated movement! Please continue to check back for any updates!

We needed to reschedule because there is a delay with one of the products. We didn't want to ship incomplete Resort boxes, so we are sending them out as fast as possible. This issue wasn't foreseen which explains why, even though you ordered early, rescheduling was necessary. We are unable to offer any additional compensation, but please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest!

Finally an answer- but not the answer I wanted- I wanted PS to offer something to those that have waited.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaD123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *POPSUGAR Support, Apr 08 10:33:*

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for reaching out! Your Special Edition Resort box is on its way to you and your tracking information should be updated within the next 24 hours to reflect the updated movement! Please continue to check back for any updates!

We needed to reschedule because there is a delay with one of the products. We didn't want to ship incomplete Resort boxes, so we are sending them out as fast as possible. This issue wasn't foreseen which explains why, even though you ordered early, rescheduling was necessary. We are unable to offer any additional compensation, but please let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist.

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Have more questions? Check out our FAQs

P.S. Don't forget to follow us on Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest!

Finally an answer- but not the answer I wanted- I wanted PS to offer something to those that have waited.
At the very least they should have upgraded the shipping for those that had to wait.


----------



## Jill G (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Neither of mine have shipped yet, either. I loved PS for a long time, but I am burnt out on getting the run around. When I pay $108, I expect my box to be shipped when promised, they have now missed 2 shipping deadlines with no attempt to make it right. I don't feel like a valued customer. I am replacing this subscription with Book Riot from Quarterly. I will keep subscribing to Julep, Fabfitfun &amp; Nina Garcia for the fun girly stuff and Barkbox for my dogs but that is it for me.
I've gotten both on Nina's boxes so far.  They are AMAZING!  I like FFF, too.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, and my shipping finally updated and my box is on the move. ETA: next Wednesday the 16th. I hope this is true b/c I am going out of town on Thursday morning! 
Gah, my shipping updated and it won't be delivered until the 17th....I fly out that day. I'm so bummed.


----------



## phanne (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Gah, my shipping updated and it won't be delivered until the 17th....I fly out that day. I'm so bummed.

Mine always come 2 days before the estimated delivery. That does suck though. Sorry.


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 8, 2014)

jbird1175, mine says the 17th too. Often on SmartPost, when it says one estimated delivery date, I get it the day earlier (unless it's around the holidays when the local post office is crazy busy). Hopefully you'll get it the 16th.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 8, 2014)

Calling FedEx smartpost "as fast as possible" feels rather distorted to me.


----------



## phanne (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Calling FedEx smartpost "as fast as possible" feels rather distorted to me.
Having "FedEx" and "smart" in the same sentence feels rather distorted to me.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine says the 17th too, which makes me think it isn't accurate. I usually get mine a few days before the estimate, but it seems weird that they are all the 17th. I expect mine on Monday.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 8, 2014)

My box arrived! I love the combination of black box and blue/black tissue paper. 

*Towel*

My new favorite thing. The quality seems very nice. I'm looking forward to a bath tonight! We seem to be adopting a stray dog that turned up half-starved on the doorstep yesterday, unless our many attempts to find his owner work. I hate to admit it, but I smell like dog, and that needs to change asap. 

*Tropical Lave*

Smells like coconut and tropical fruit. I still wish they'd sent something more interesting than bath gel, but it smells so good in person that I'm not disappointed. There's always one item I'm not excited about and then love in person, and this is the one for this box. It's really the perfect thing to go with the towel. 

*Eyeliner*

I'll probably trade this. Nice item, just not for me. 

*Moisture Mist*

I've tried other mists and can't quite get into the idea of spraying stuff on my face. I always kind of flinch when I spray these, and have yet to find one that really gives a fine mist. This is no different, and I was caught off guard by the strong fragrance. However, I can see it being refreshing once it's hotter outside. 

*Clutch*

I like it a lot in person, but to me this is just a little makeup pouch. I can scrape the logo off with my fingernail, thank goodness â€“ but others may be disappointed. The materials are beautiful and luxurious, but the sewing is sloppy. I sew and it's not a boast to say I could easily have made this myself. I'm going to try doing some embroidery on it and lining it with cute fabric. This makes it my favorite thing in the box, because I love projects like that. But I'm not impressed enough with the company to look into their other products. 

*Bracelets*

I'm wearing the two small ones on one wrist and the larger one on the other. I really like the smaller ones. I have 6" wrists and they fit well; I might guess they are around 7" unstretched. The larger one though... the bumps on it are irritating my skin, and it's like a mini epilator. I like the look of it, so hopefully I'll get used to it. Overall I still like these a lot. Just seeing that pop of turquoise cheers me up. 

*Toffy*

Yum! Not much more to say, but it's great. 

*Overall*

I'm not disappointed and will use these items more than the winter box. I got my money's worth, but if I'd passed up this box, that would've been ok too. I guess that makes it more 'nice to have' than 'must have'. Next time around, I'll probably just stick with Nina Garcia.


----------



## CSCS (Apr 8, 2014)

Honestly, I keep staring at my wrist all day because the bracelets are SO PRETTY.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Honestly, I keep staring at my wrist all day because the bracelets are SO PRETTY.


 That is so sweet. That makes me really excited to get them. The pictures must not do them justice.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 8, 2014)

Got my box today. Marley and I tore thru it. She LOVES the liner- and I love that my 4 yo can identify makeup products by the packaging. I pulled the box out and she yelled "EYELINERRRR!". I think my favorite thing is the body wash- we'll see how it works with my eczema but I have high hopes. The spray is very neat and I plan to keep it in my purse for those gross summer days when u need to refresh. I'm glad they didn't send the HUGE bottle. The bracelets are cool too. I normally wear silver but I have a couple gold bracelets and a necklace so it's nice that PS is helping me build a collection. The towel is acting as a blanket in my chilly office. The taffy is pretty good and Marley and I will enjoy it very much. Finally the bag- I'm torn. I like it, but don't love it like I thought I would. It's smaller than I thought and I'm a little afraid that the color will transfer if I wear it under my arm. I wear a lot if white tees and I don't want to have to retire one because the entire left underarm and breast is a weird rubbed-blue Color. Just a thought- not saying I've seen evidence of color transfer - it just looks so saturated that it might. I really like the color and I plan to attach a cute boot bracelet or something to it to make it a handle.


----------



## alisacox (Apr 8, 2014)

> jbird1175, mine says the 17th too. Often on SmartPost, when it says one estimated delivery date, I get it the day earlier (unless it's around the holidays when the local post office is crazy busy). Hopefully you'll get it the 16th.


 Mine is still showing initiated. I live about 2.5 hrs from Gilroy so hopefully it won't take forever to get here. I cancelled my sub due to how poorly they handled this situation. Going to try something new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Honestly, I keep staring at my wrist all day because the bracelets are SO PRETTY.
I did the same thing! I wasn't overwhelmed with them as a spoiler, but I can't get over how much I love them!!


----------



## Jodym (Apr 8, 2014)

Ugh another day and another non delivery by "smart post" "....now I'm getting annoyed.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 9, 2014)

My boxes are still just initiated out of Gilroy. My April box initiated last night. I'm really still trying to go spoiler free so can someone answer a question for me? My resort boxes weight 3.7lbs, is this correct? I remember there was quite the confusion last week when some boxes were much lighter. Also, anyone else still waiting for their boxes? I'm so disappointed to still be waiting with zero update. I never even received the email letting us know they would be shipped late and yes. I checked spam. I've even put popsugar as high priority. I really am looking forward to these boxes as I just got a hideous tax bill. No more shopping for me!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today. Marley and I tore thru it.

She LOVES the liner- and I love that my 4 yo can identify makeup products by the packaging. I pulled the box out and she yelled "EYELINERRRR!".
 
I think our 4 year olds would get along fabulously.  Mine LOVES to come swatching with me at Sephora, and every time we walk into a store she runs from shiny thing to shiny thing going "OOOOH that is so PRETTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYYY"

Like mother like daughter?


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 9, 2014)

> I think our 4 year olds would get along fabulously.Â  Mine LOVES to come swatching with me at Sephora, and every time we walk into a store she runs from shiny thing to shiny thing going "OOOOH that is so PRETTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYYY" Like mother like daughter?


 Yes! Marley has to have a swatch of EVERYTHING.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 9, 2014)

Yayyy my box came yesterday! 

Got the Blue/Tan clutch, which I'm loving even though I've never carried a clutch before and don't really know how. The leather is SO soft! Definitely real..

I'm so excited for the mist - I've been dying to buy a similar one... but I'm dealing with some awful skin issues right now so I'm afraid to try it until I'm all healed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not really a fan of the bracelets..especially the big one, but maybe I'll trade or gift them

Tried the eyeliner on my hand, and had to scrub to get it off! Good outlook for staying power!

Salt-water taffy was good.. this is weird but I don't think I had ever tried taffy before this morning. I would have liked a little less apple/little more caramel.. but the little salt pieces were fantastic!

Good job, Pop Sugar! Now my April box is going to show up today or tomorrow and my boyfriend is going to shake his head at me...... muahaha


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My boxes are still just initiated out of Gilroy. My April box initiated last night. I'm really still trying to go spoiler free so can someone answer a question for me? My resort boxes weight 3.7lbs, is this correct? I remember there was quite the confusion last week when some boxes were much lighter. Also, anyone else still waiting for their boxes? I'm so disappointed to still be waiting with zero update. I never even received the email letting us know they would be shipped late and yes. I checked spam. I've even put popsugar as high priority. I really am looking forward to these boxes as I just got a hideous tax bill. No more shopping for me!
I got my box but never bothered to weigh it.  Regardless, I think you will be pleased.  Good for you for staying spoiler free (I'm glad I used spoiler tags then since i was the first to post actual pics of my box).  I too like to go spoiler free.  Hang in there...  you will love it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 9, 2014)

> My boxes are still just initiated out of Gilroy. My April box initiated last night. I'm really still trying to go spoiler free so can someone answer a question for me? My resort boxes weight 3.7lbs, is this correct? I remember there was quite the confusion last week when some boxes were much lighter. Also, anyone else still waiting for their boxes? I'm so disappointed to still be waiting with zero update. I never even received the email letting us know they would be shipped late and yes. I checked spam. I've even put popsugar as high priority. I really am looking forward to these boxes as I just got a hideous tax bill. No more shopping for me!


 You are not alone. I never got the delay email either and my box is still processing. I almost never get spoiler, LE box info or shipping info from Popsugar but sometimes my box will arrive when it's still "processing". I'm not a patient girl, but I've seen the spoilers and I'm so happy with the contents that once it arrives, I don't think I'll really care so much about the wait. Hang in there! : )


----------



## sylarana (Apr 9, 2014)

I got the shipping notice for the resort box on the 7th, but it still hasn't been picked up yet. And nothing on my April box. I'm going to cancel my subscription as well. It's just unacceptable that they are promoting their boxes with shipping deadlines and discount codes, yet fail to deliver everyone. I'm even thinking about sending my resort box back unopened and asking for a refund ... this is not what I ordered.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the shipping notice for the resort box on the 7th, but it still hasn't been picked up yet. And nothing on my April box. I'm going to cancel my subscription as well. It's just unacceptable that they are promoting their boxes with shipping deadlines and discount codes, yet fail to deliver everyone. I'm even thinking about sending my resort box back unopened and asking for a refund ... this is not what I ordered.
I did the same thing.  I emailed them last week saying I ordered with the ship date in mind, and I need a refund now since they failed to meet it.  I'll have to wait to receive it, mail it back unopened, and then get a refund.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2014)

Well dang I wanted to buy one but missed the cut off date by a day or two, asked PS if I could buy one and they told me Too bad, so sad, better luck next time.  Now people are refusing their boxes and returning them. bummers.


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 9, 2014)

My box still shows as "initiating" and I'm beginning to doubt I'll get it before I leave on vacation next week.  I don't want to be negative, but I did buy this box specifically for my vacation and if I don't get it before I leave I'll be complaining to Popsugar.  It's been nine days since the promised ship date and mine hasn't even moved. . .needless to say, I'm very disappointed.


----------



## phanne (Apr 9, 2014)

OT, but historically, how many LE's do they put out a year? Was the resort box, Spring or Summer or completely seperate? Thanks.


----------



## skyflower (Apr 9, 2014)

Sick of the complaints?  Don't read this!  Spoiler alert, another complaint!

Mine is also at initiated. 






That's pretty disrespectful right?  They missed the ship date and on the ship date March 31 tell me:

"We want to inform you that the shipping date we initially stated has been rescheduled, and your box will ship by *Monday, April 7*. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused"

(per the general email they sent us not in the first wave).

Ship by Monday April 7.  But that rolls around and at close of business they send another email that it is on it's way, 2 days later it is still at initiated.  Not shipped.

Per the FedEx tracking:

4/08/2014  -  Tuesday 1:03 am Shipment information sent to FedEx 
No updates.  Creating tracking information to initiate shipping is not the same as the box actually shipping. 



 

-Edited for quote-


----------



## Caitlynxo (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine is still at initiated also with no update or progress. I've made the decision to call Capitol One today and see what they can do for me as far as a charge back. Already tried contacting PS and no reply. This has put such a bad taste in my mouth, it wouldn't really matter if there was gold in the box at this point.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 9, 2014)

My boxes started in Watsonville, CA and went to Sacramento.  They departed Sacramento yesterday at 9:08am.

I live in the Midwest and am wondering where the box will go next?  Do any of you that received your boxes show where the box traveled?

It is interesting that the monthly POPSUGAR boxes come from NJ and these special edition ones come out of CA.


----------



## tiffanys (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My boxes started in Watsonville, CA and went to Sacramento.  They departed Sacramento yesterday at 9:08am.

I live in the Midwest and am wondering where the box will go next?  Do any of you that received your boxes show where the box traveled?

It is interesting that the monthly POPSUGAR boxes come from NJ and these special edition ones come out of CA.
I live outside of Chicago.  Mine also left Sacramento yesterday (at 8:21am).  It typically arrives in Chicago 4 days later (I imagine it is on a FedEx 18 wheeler truck for those 4 days as there are no tracking updates in that timeframe).  Then it goes up to New Berlin, Wisconsin for a day.  Then back to Illinois to my post office the next day.  Then out for delivery a day or 2 later.  Depending on where you are in the Midwest your box may take a very similar route.  For me, at the point at which it leaves Sacramento, I typically get it 7 or 8 days later.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

This box looks amazing!! wish they shipped to canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Apr 9, 2014)

My box arrived today after taking a nice tour around the United States. Overall, I'm happy with it!

-The bag is a LOT smaller than I expected, but I like the look. I'll be competing at Miss New York this summer, and we aren't allowed to have big bags during pageant week. This will hold my camera and lipgloss, which is all I'll really need.

-The bracelets are a lot bigger than I expected, lol! I was very excited about these, but they're a little big on me (to be fair, I have abnormally small wrists). I plan of wearing them carefully, and sharing with my mother and sister.

-The towel is large and very soft. Excited to use!

-I'm welcoming the chance to try all of the beauty products, because they are all from brands I've never tried.

-I'm not a salt water taffy kinda gal, but my family will enjoy it!

Overall, I'm satisfied with my purchase. I've enjoyed all of the LE boxes I've purchased, and will most likely continue to buy. I do wish that they had provided better customer service for those of you whose boxes were delayed.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sick of the complaints?  Don't read this!  Spoiler alert, another complaint!

Mine is also at initiated. 





That's pretty disrespectful right?  They missed the ship date and on the ship date March 31 tell me:

"We want to inform you that the shipping date we initially stated has been rescheduled, and your box will ship by *Monday, April 7*. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused"

(per the general email they sent us not in the first wave).

Ship by Monday April 7.  But that rolls around and at close of business they send another email that it is on it's way, 2 days later it is still at initiated.  Not shipped.

Per the FedEx tracking:

4/08/2014  -  Tuesday 1:03 am Shipment information sent to FedEx 
No updates.  Creating tracking information to initiate shipping is not the same as the box actually shipping. 



 

-Edited for quote-
Same here! My account shows that it shipped on April 7th which is clearly a lie once you click on the tracking. Their customer service is horrendous and their behavior is insulting! Also my April box just initiated today and while several people have already received their April box. I'm done with PS, they won't get another penny of our money.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live outside of Chicago.  Mine also left Sacramento yesterday (at 8:21am).  It typically arrives in Chicago 4 days later (I imagine it is on a FedEx 18 wheeler truck for those 4 days as there are no tracking updates in that timeframe).  Then it goes up to New Berlin, Wisconsin for a day.  Then back to Illinois to my post office the next day.  Then out for delivery a day or 2 later.  Depending on where you are in the Midwest your box may take a very similar route.  For me, at the point at which it leaves Sacramento, I typically get it 7 or 8 days later.      
Thank you!  It sounds like it will arrive in Chicago on Saturday.  Be in New Berlin on Tuesday.  And then maybe out for Delivery Wednesday or Thursday.  I usually get it the next day when it arrives in New Berlin.  The date says it is scheduled for Thursday April 17th.  Getting closer!  Yay!


----------



## Lunalena (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Caitlynxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is still at initiated also with no update or progress. I've made the decision to call Capitol One today and see what they can do for me as far as a charge back. Already tried contacting PS and no reply. This has put such a bad taste in my mouth, it wouldn't really matter if there was gold in the box at this point.
Same thing going on here. Still showing initiated since the 7th with no further updates. This is so disappointing, will never buy another limited edition box again.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 9, 2014)

I got my box!  

Like others have mentioned, I was expecting the clutch to be larger.  Also, quite honestly, it doesn't seem that amazing to me.  I do like it, and I'm sure I'll use it, but I guess I was expecting something more after looking at the company's website.  It just seems like these were relatively cheaply made (which I'm sure they were since they were made in large quantities for this box).  I realize that this was made exclusively for PS, and it's not all leather like the other bags are, but this doesn't really make me want to spend $200+ on a bag by this brand.  It would have been nicer if it had a lining, not to mention the chain.  Mine also has a fairly large scratch in the leather, but it doesn't show up very well in pictures, so I don't know if it's worth it to contact CS and ask for a replacement.  Oh well.

I tried the spray on my face.  It definitely felt refreshing, and it does moisturize.  It will be good to use in the summertime.  

The body wash is huge!  I'm excited to use it!

The towel is also a great size.  I've never had a Turkish towel before, so I was surprised that it seemed more like a sheet/blanket than a towel.  But I like it, and I'm sure I will use it.  

The bracelets are really pretty.  They fit well on my wrist, and I like the fact that they look good all together or by themselves.  I can also imagine the little gold one being a nice accent for some other bracelets I have.

I'm really excited about the eyeliner.  I already have two blue eyeliners, one pencil and one liquid pen.  But this blue is a bit lighter than the ones I have, and it has a shimmer to it, which is pretty.  For some reason, I thought the gold would be a bit darker, but I really like it too.  I've never used gold eyeliner before, but I think this will be a lot of fun for summer.  It also is shimmery.

Finally, I love the salt water taffy!  It's better than others that I've had.  There are actually salt crystals in it, which gives it an interesting crunch.  The flavor is also fantastic--it tastes just like caramel apple.  I'm lactose intolerant, so I can't eat too much of it at once, but otherwise the whole box would be gone by now!

I liked this box a lot.  Buying these boxes is always a gamble, especially for $100, but I think PS did a good job of selecting the items here, and I know I'll use all of them.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box!  

Like others have mentioned, I was expecting the clutch to be larger.  Also, quite honestly, it doesn't seem that amazing to me.  I do like it, and I'm sure I'll use it, but I guess I was expecting something more after looking at the company's website.  It just seems like these were relatively cheaply made (which I'm sure they were since they were made in large quantities for this box).  I realize that this was made exclusively for PS, and it's not all leather like the other bags are, but this doesn't really make me want to spend $200+ on a bag by this brand.  It would have been nicer if it had a lining, not to mention the chain.  Mine also has a fairly large scratch in the leather, but it doesn't show up very well in pictures, so I don't know if it's worth it to contact CS and ask for a replacement.  Oh well.

I tried the spray on my face.  It definitely felt refreshing, and it does moisturize.  It will be good to use in the summertime.  

The body wash is huge!  I'm excited to use it!

The towel is also a great size.  I've never had a Turkish towel before, so I was surprised that it seemed more like a sheet/blanket than a towel.  But I like it, and I'm sure I will use it.  

The bracelets are really pretty.  They fit well on my wrist, and I like the fact that they look good all together or by themselves.  I can also imagine the little gold one being a nice accent for some other bracelets I have.

I'm really excited about the eyeliner.  I already have two blue eyeliners, one pencil and one liquid pen.  But this blue is a bit lighter than the ones I have, and it has a shimmer to it, which is pretty.  For some reason, I thought the gold would be a bit darker, but I really like it too.  I've never used gold eyeliner before, but I think this will be a lot of fun for summer.  It also is shimmery.

Finally, I love the salt water taffy!  It's better than others that I've had.  There are actually salt crystals in it, which gives it an interesting crunch.  The flavor is also fantastic--it tastes just like caramel apple.  I'm lactose intolerant, so I can't eat too much of it at once, but otherwise the whole box would be gone by now!

I liked this box a lot.  Buying these boxes is always a gamble, especially for $100, but I think PS did a good job of selecting the items here, and I know I'll use all of them.
Thanks for sharing...

I'm getting so excited reading everyone's "unboxings" - is that a word?...

I just tracked it and it's says it will arrive NEXT Wed

keep the "unboxings" coming to get me through the next week!


----------



## hollande (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted, but is there a swap thread for this box already?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 10, 2014)

Still no update on my shipping. :icon_evil: Did everyone's boxes end up weighing over 3 pounds?  One good thing is my April box is moving! Thank goodness glam rooms opened today! :clap


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still no update on my shipping.



:
Did everyone's boxes end up weighing over 3 pounds?




One good thing is my April box is moving! Thank goodness glam rooms opened today!




It's ok. Mine was part of the early shipping and I only got my 2nd box Tuesday late.  It showed no movement for a while as well.  Hang tight. I didn't bother to weigh it as I didn't think it mattered once we knew what was inside.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 10, 2014)

The weight of the box is listed in the tracking info. I know last week there was discusson of some boxes being under 2 pounds and others closer to 4. Just wondering if that was resolved. I'm glad a lot of people are getting their boxes! I'm just trying to keep spoiler free which is proving challenging!


----------



## phanne (Apr 10, 2014)

I didn't weigh my box, but I think it was lighter than 3 pounds. There was only one thing of significant weight, and I don't think that was close to a pound.


----------



## flynt (Apr 10, 2014)

> The weight of the box is listed in the tracking info. I know last week there was discusson of some boxes being under 2 pounds and others closer to 4. Just wondering if that was resolved. I'm glad a lot of people are getting their boxes! I'm just trying to keep spoiler free which is proving challenging!


 I had one of the boxes that was listed as 1.7 but I weighed it at home and it was 3.7 lbs. I think the 1.7 weight was an error.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 10, 2014)

My box initiated late Monday night, and stayed in that stage all day yesterday. Just checked, and it's in Sacramento. At this rate I'll get it Saturday or Monday


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 10, 2014)

My box status is finally showing as "shipped". Unfortunately, the estimated delivery date is NEXT FRIDAY. Seriously, from Sacramento to Portland, Oregon it will take over a week!? I just sent a very angry email to Popsugar (I never do that). I'm so furious right now, because I leave on my vacation next Wednesday so it does not appear I'll get the box before I leave. I only purchased this box because of the resort theme and promised ship date of 3/31/14. When I saw the estimated delivery date of next Friday, I just wanted to cry.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got mine!

A few thoughts:

Bracelets - these are always tricky for me because I have very tiny wrists.  They are still huge but I love the way they look so much I am keeping the two thinner ones and posting the thicker one up for trade.  I know most people would want the stack, but I'm sure someone out there wouldn't mind adding the bigger bracelet to a stack of their own.

Towel - Excited to use on my honeymoon cruise!!  I'm at work so I haven't unfolded it yet but I remembered seeing someone suggest using it as a travel blanket as well - which is perfect because I refuse to use the ones on the planes anymore - the last one I opened from the plastic had a wad of someone else's hair on there... clearly they aren't "new" blankets.






Body Cleanser - I can't wait to use it!!  I love the smell.  I'll probably use my current body wash in excess so I have an excuse to open up and use this one once it "runs out"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Clutch - I'm pretty "eh" about this.  Going up for trades... I love clutches but nothing about it makes me want to use it.

Taffy - good!  But only in small doses.  I ate two and then put the rest in my office coffee room to share.

Smashbox eyeliner - At first I was considering putting this up for trade but then I had to stop myself... getting these boxes is all about trying new things.  I think sometimes I get in this mode where if I don't automatically take to something I discard it.  But I'm going to start making sure I'm actually getting my money's worth and try this out.  The next time I have to get dressed up for something, I'll probably give this a whirl.

Moisture mist - this is new to me and another thing I've convinced myself to give a try.  I figure this will also be good for my cruise when I'm sunbathing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope everyone waiting on their boxes gets them soon!!  I'm in NJ and my box was one of the ones that took a tour around CA... then MD.. then WV before getting here, lol.

Oh yea - one more thing to note... I really like the box they packaged it all up in.  This is my first Speical Edition box, so I don't know if they do that with all of them, but it'll be great for me to reuse as a polish holder... shoebox.. etc.  Nice touch.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 10, 2014)

Still nothing here .. initiated since Monday. I'm in the bay area .. So once it ships, it only takes about 5-6 days .. depending on how long it spends cruising around Sacramento. If it ever ships ...


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, I finally got the shipping email for my resort box- looks like I'll receive it Friday 4/18 (I'm in Colorado) yikes! and I still haven't received my shipping email for my April Box.....  I feel so left out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  j/k thanks for all the unboxings!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 10, 2014)

Bummer on the box being delayed, but yay for Colorado. 



 Born, raised and spent most of my life there. May I ask where in Colorado?


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 10, 2014)

Colorado Springs. Born, Raised, Currently Reside. I tried to get out, but it just wont let me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettykitty00 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Caitlynxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is still at initiated also with no update or progress. I've made the decision to call Capitol One today and see what they can do for me as far as a charge back. Already tried contacting PS and no reply. This has put such a bad taste in my mouth, it wouldn't really matter if there was gold in the box at this point.

What did Capitol One say about the issue - will they be crediting your account?


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

I got my email late Monday and it still hasn't initiated. I sent PS an angry email this morning. They are giving Glossybox a run for their money in the race for "Crappiest Customer Service of the Year" Award.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 10, 2014)

My guess is that whatever product delayed them originally is still not ready and, instead of informing those of us affected by it, they decided to just calm us down by creating the label hoping some of us won't look into it. After all, FedexSmartpost is slow ... That is the worst of it all .. lying to us and claiming that the box is on its way (as I was told on Monday), when it's still not even close to that. (Thursday and nothing)

I'm wondering if I'll receive an email in a few days that they are unable to deliver at all and I will get either a reembursement or a replacement item ...

They should have at least not let the April boxes be influenced by this crap. I'm sure that's why some of those are so late. Same thing happened when they had the Fall Special box, but at least back then it was all the September boxes (if I remember correctly) and not just some.

I'm at the point where I am so annoyed about this stupid box, I'm not even looking forward to getting it one day anymore.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My guess is that whatever product delayed them originally is still not ready and, instead of informing those of us affected by it, they decided to just calm us down by creating the label hoping some of us won't look into it. After all, FedexSmartpost is slow ... That is the worst of it all .. lying to us and claiming that the box is on its way (as I was told on Monday), when it's still not even close to that. (Thursday and nothing)

I'm wondering if I'll receive an email in a few days that they are unable to deliver at all and I will get either a reembursement or a replacement item ...

They should have at least not let the April boxes be influenced by this crap. I'm sure that's why some of those are so late. Same thing happened when they had the Fall Special box, but at least back then it was all the September boxes (if I remember correctly) and not just some.

I'm at the point where I am so annoyed about this stupid box, I'm not even looking forward to getting it one day anymore.
You called it! Based on this email just sent out...the boxes are not shipped yet...

"Hi there,


First, we want to thank you for your patience as you eagerly await your Special Edition Resort box. We're so excited to share this box with you, but we want to sincerely apologize for the delay in your shipment and any inconvenience this has caused.
 
We understand that this has been a frustrating experience and want to give you an update on the shipment of your box. The shipment date for the boxes was initially rescheduled from March 31 to April 7 due to a delivery delay of one product from a brand to our warehouse. While we have received a portion of the shipment from the brand and shipped out as many completed Special Edition Resort boxes as possible, we are still awaiting another delivery of this item so that we can send out all remaining boxes. *On April 7, we sent you your tracking number in preparation for your shipment, and we want to let you know that as soon as the product arrives at our warehouse, your box will be shipped immediately.*We will continue to keep you updated on the progress of your shipment as soon as we have any more information.

Best,
POPSUGAR"


----------



## nicolispicoli (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got that same email. I'm trying not to be irritated, but at this point, I am. I haven't said anything up to this point (on here or to them), but it is now starting to get annoying. I spent $100 and each day that passes, those items become less and less WOW to me. Blah.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

I sent them another email in response to this and basically said that if they didn't offer a partial refund, expedited shipping or a bonus item of some kind I was going to paper the internet with bad reviews. I don't care that this is a problem with a supplier. They are the people who took my money and they ultimately are the ones who are held responsible for the finished product. Offering mere apologies when the box is already so late is not going to cut it for me.


----------



## shabs (Apr 10, 2014)

Received the same email.  &gt;&lt;  Are you guys in california as well?


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received the same email.  &gt;&lt;  Are you guys in california as well?  
I am...which totally gave me a false sense of hope in possibly being one of the first to get the box since I am not that far from Gilroy.


----------



## midanmacaron (Apr 10, 2014)

I am in CA and like 1 hour and half away from Gilroy. I'm pissed off. I was one of the many people who ordered within the first few days and after this they have my money for 2 and A HALF MONTH. UGH


----------



## shabs (Apr 10, 2014)

Probably sent boxes that took the longest time/furthest out first...east coast and hawaii.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm betting it was the clutches since the company said they had extras that were scratched. It sucks that this has happened, but if they did go ahead and send those people would have raised hell as well. On one hand, good on PopSugar for getting ahead of the problem, but Boo for the delay.


----------



## Jekaco9 (Apr 10, 2014)

My LE box still shows the 17th. Tracking hasn't updated since the 8th. My April box hasn't even been shipped yet. This was my first experience with PS and it makes me sad. =(


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 10, 2014)

There has been some movement but the last update was on the 8th and shows that my box departed Sacramento, CA... have no idea where my box is now since there is no other update.

I ordered the chain for my clutch from RBofMcD...and what's funny is... I bet I get the chain before I get my actual box/clutch!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 10, 2014)

> There has been some movement but the last update was on the 8th and shows that my box departed Sacramento, CA... have no idea where my box is now since there is no other update. I ordered the chain for my clutch from RBofMcD...and what's funny is... I bet I get the chain before I get my actual box/clutch!


 Usually when mine leaves Sacramento (which it did the 8th) it doesn't update for a day or 2. The next time it does, it's much closer.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Usually when mine leaves Sacramento (which it did the 8th) it doesn't update for a day or 2. The next time it does, it's much closer.


 That is exactly what mine did. It went off the grid and just popped back up in Ohio. I am in Michigan


----------



## skyflower (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm betting it was the clutches since the company said they had extras that were scratched. It sucks that this has happened, but if they did go ahead and send those people would have raised hell as well. On one hand, good on PopSugar for getting ahead of the problem, but Boo for the delay.
if they had sent those, people would have complained, sent pictures to popsugar, received new product back and potentially something in addition for their troubles.  But now we just have a delay and nothing for our troubles.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 10, 2014)

I just got this email from Popsugar. Looks like my box hasn't even shipped yet, so I guess I get to wait a bit longer. Hopefully my reg April box will at least ship soon. I'm not too mad at PS, it sounds like it was beyond their control. "Hi there, First, we want to thank you for your patience as you eagerly await your Special Edition Resort box. We're so excited to share this box with you, but we want to sincerely apologize for the delay in your shipment and any inconvenience this has caused. We understand that this has been a frustrating experience and want to give you an update on the shipment of your box. The shipment date for the boxes was initially rescheduled from March 31 to April 7 due to a delivery delay of one product from a brand to our warehouse. While we have received a portion of the shipment from the brand and shipped out as many completed Special Edition Resort boxes as possible, we are still awaiting another delivery of this item so that we can send out all remaining boxes. On April 7, we sent you your tracking number in preparation for your shipment, and we want to let you know that as soon as the product arrives at our warehouse, your box will be shipped immediately.We will continue to keep you updated on the progress of your shipment as soon as we have any more information. Best, POPSUGAR


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 10, 2014)

> I just got this email from Popsugar. Looks like my box hasn't even shipped yet, so I guess I get to wait a bit longer. Hopefully my reg April box will at least ship soon. I'm not too mad at PS, it sounds like it was beyond their control. "Hi there, First, we want to thank you for your patience as you eagerly await your Special Edition Resort box. We're so excited to share this box with you, but we want to sincerely apologize for the delay in your shipment and any inconvenience this has caused. We understand that this has been a frustrating experience and want to give you an update on the shipment of your box. The shipment date for the boxes was initially rescheduled from March 31 to April 7 due to a delivery delay of one product from a brand to our warehouse. While we have received a portion of the shipment from the brand and shipped out as many completed Special Edition Resort boxes as possible, we are still awaiting another delivery of this item so that we can send out all remaining boxes. On April 7, we sent you your tracking number in preparation for your shipment, and we want to let you know that as soon as the product arrives at our warehouse, your box will be shipped immediately.We will continue to keep you updated on the progress of your shipment as soon as we have any more information. Best, POPSUGAR


 Totally unacceptable! Once they get the product, they should send this overnight delivery. I figured the tracking number was just generated to placate people who were told it would ship on the 7th. Mine does appear to be departing Sacramento, but they are shipping it via smart post when I feel like they should have paid for upgraded shipping. I just think they need to do something to make up to everyone who will be getting their boxes so late. They don't even seem to care that much about keeping customers happy. As others have said, I'm so upset that I don't even want to get the box now. I'm canceling my monthly Popsugar subscription and this will be the last LE box I ever buy. I'm sorry for all of you who also had a delayed box. They haven't responded to the email I sent this morning. If they do respond, I'll post it here.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sadejane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Totally unacceptable! Once they get the product, they should send this overnight delivery. I figured the tracking number was just generated to placate people who were told it would ship on the 7th. Mine does appear to be departing Sacramento, but they are shipping it via smart post when I feel like they should have paid for upgraded shipping. I just think they need to do something to make up to everyone who will be getting their boxes so late. They don't even seem to care that much about keeping customers happy. As others have said, I'm so upset that I don't even want to get the box now. I'm canceling my monthly Popsugar subscription and this will be the last LE box I ever buy. I'm sorry for all of you who also had a delayed box. They haven't responded to the email I sent this morning. If they do respond, I'll post it here.

No, they obviously don't care, as they have demonstrated by offering us absolutely nothing in return for our troubles. What a terrible company.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm betting it was the clutches since the company said they had extras that were scratched. It sucks that this has happened, but if they did go ahead and send those people would have raised hell as well. On one hand, good on PopSugar for getting ahead of the problem, but Boo for the delay.
They also had the option of sending us the box without the clutch, explaining the situation and sending out the clutch separately.

It would not be ladylike to write the words that are actually going through my mind right now. I paid Feb. 14th, before any spoilers, and because I live 40 mins. from Gilroy, CA I got screwed TWICE!

I really wish I could tell them where to shove their box and get my money back. They only party paying for this is the customer. The company that supplied whichever item is late gets to remain hidden and popsugar won't fork out the money to upgrade shipping and/or ship the late item whenever it arrives or do ANYTHING to make it up to their customers.

Thank you PS for making it SO easy to quit you!


----------



## Mrs Meems (Apr 10, 2014)

I finally sent a very pointed email to CS from my work email address (a law firm) in the hopes of getting more than the standard canned response that I have seen posted here and on Facebook.  Here is the response I got and my answer to it (I notice that they didn't bother to tell me that there is yet another delay which I found out from reading here and on FB):

From Popsugar:



> Hi (name redacted),
> 
> Thanks for reaching out and we apologize that you have not been pleased with your experience thus far. We have attempted to mitigate the inconvenience of the delay to the best of our ability. We do hope that you've enjoyed your subscription and the Resort box and we do hope that we will see you again in the future.
> 
> ...


 My response:

How can I enjoy a resort box that had not even shipped from your facility yet? Do you even read the emails or do you merely send the same pat response to everyone?   The box was paid for February 17th and was supposed to ship on March 31st. I was informed that it would instead ship April 7th which I was fine with. Now it is languishing somewhere in your warehouse with a FedEx sticker printed but having not been picked up yet (per FedEx, I called them as have other customers per your Facebook page) and I have yet to receive any information regarding the obvious delay from your company.   If Popsugar has a true desire to mitigate the inconvenience of the delay, then reach out to your customers with the truth, explain why there has been a delay, and be honest about the fact that while shipping labels have been printed, they have yet to be affixed to boxes and sent out for delivery.   It is NOT the delay that is the issue, it is your evasiveness in regards to the problem that is the issue.    Regards, (name redacted)


----------



## sunsets (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, they obviously don't care, as they have demonstrated by offering us absolutely nothing in return for our troubles. What a terrible company.
I sent them an email about compensation for the delay on 4/3 was told, "We are unable to offer any additional compensation."  I feel like they don't care about customer retention one bit.


----------



## Jekaco9 (Apr 10, 2014)

Mine JUST updated. It's in TX, ONE hour from me and showing I will now get it on Wednesday. Seriously???


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yup, just filed a grievance with my credit card company.  AMEX can have fun dealing with them for a refund.  I don't want this box nor any future orders from popsugar, annoying because I already have a year subscription.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 10, 2014)

For anyone else that has yet to recieve their items, or even have them shipped like myself, I'm filing a BBB complaint.  https://www.bbb.org/consumer-complaints/file-a-complaint/find-business/name/popsugar/  You'd want Delivery Issues &gt; 3-303 Non-delivery


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 10, 2014)

Done.  Takes about 3 minutes total. 

Filed on : April 10 2014

Filed by : 
Krista (redacted)

Filed against : 
PopSugar
111 Sutter Street, Suite 850 
San Francisco CA 94104

Complaint Description:
non delivery of order Ordered item on Fed 14th with scheduled ship date of March 31. Item has yet to be shipped, no updated ship date as been provided. I have written on many occasions asking for a refund and have been refused. 

Your Desired Resolution:
A full refund of entire order as it has not been delivered as promised - $108.75

This case will be reviewed by a complaint specialist at the Better Business Bureau, and then forwarded to the business for their response. It is our policy to allow the business 10 working days to respond to your complaint. You will be notified when the business has responded.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, just filed a grievance with my credit card company.  AMEX can have fun dealing with them for a refund.  I don't want this box nor any future orders from popsugar, annoying because I already have a year subscription.  


I emailed PS to demand a refund and cancellation of my order. I also began the process to dispute the charge with my bank.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone else that has yet to recieve their items, or even have them shipped like myself, I'm filing a BBB complaint.  https://www.bbb.org/consumer-complaints/file-a-complaint/find-business/name/popsugar/  You'd want Delivery Issues &gt; 3-303 Non-delivery
I'll start this now.


----------



## jsett (Apr 10, 2014)

I wasn't mad at all about the delay itself but taking the surprise factor out of receiving this box has left me not at all excited about it as the days drag on. I honestly don't even want it anymore. Fyi, since it's sent FedEx Smartpost, you can't just "Return to Sender" it. I wanted to do that but what happens is USPS treats it as a one-way shipment and once it got back to Popsugar, they would have to pay postage to get it from USPS so you wouldn't likely get your refund.


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm honestly not excited about this box anymore either. The first delay was no biggie to me (although I understand why it was with people who had plans to use the items on a vaca) but after being given another promised ship date that has now passed I'm getting pretty irritated. I feel like there is no point in emailing them either. I understand it wasn't PS's "fault" (at least that's what they say) but they are the ones that need to suck it up and deal with it, maybe they had no control over the situation but when customers are affected they have to choice to try and make things better because we didn't purchase from whatever company it was that had the issue we purchased from PS.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

I also filed a complaint with BBB. They need to issue refunds.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  kristab94, just ignore it. It's a troll.
Yeah, should have looked at the post count.  Just frustrated overall I guess.


----------



## cindybear0320 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Yeah, should have looked at the post count. Â Just frustrated overall I guess.Â


 Krista - mine is coming next Wednesday... I got the box for my honeymoon... But with the delay I didn't ended up getting it before I leave.i'm in bora bora now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you want I can mail you mine and you can give it to your friend?? And just mail me yours when you get it?? I feel bad that your good intentions are going to waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cindy


----------



## jsett (Apr 10, 2014)

I will never understand why anyone thinks they have a right to judge how someone else feels about how they spent their own money. Especially when so many people feeling the same way indicates it's not unreasonable. If you are happy with your Popsugar box for whatever reason, it doesn't negate someone's dissatisfaction. Someone else's dissatisfaction shouldn't negate how you feel about your box or perceived as an attempt to.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cindybear0320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Krista - mine is coming next Wednesday... I got the box for my honeymoon... But with the delay I didn't ended up getting it before I leave.i'm in bora bora now






If you want I can mail you mine and you can give it to your friend?? And just mail me yours when you get it??

I feel bad that your good intentions are going to waste





Cindy
That's so very kind of you!!!  I've already gone out any gotten replacement gifts, which is another reason I just want my money back, because I really don't have anything to do with the box now.  I don't need any items myself.  But really, I appreciate that very much, thank you!


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

Does PS not take returns on these boxes if they are shipped back in the original packaging? Even if I'm out the shipping cost I'd much rather have my $95 than not.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Yes I do have $100 and if you don't I would suggest you not buy these LE boxes and stick with the $40 monthly ones. Further more...do you know how many people wanted a box and couldn't buy one cause you and other haters bought them all? Im sure they would gladly trade places with you for an opportunity to receive an LE box. It's a limited Edition box. I understand completely why they are not giving refunds for it. They do however give money back for a monthly sub. You ever think of going to the BBB to complain about FedEx smart post??? They are the ones who have your box! Just sayin...


 Bwahaha! PayPal me the $108.50 I paid and the box is yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is coming from a noncomplainer who doesn't expect 5star treatment from Mcdonalds!
Except a Big Mac doesn't cost me $109. And it arrives in a timely fashion.


----------



## Mrs Meems (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *avamad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes I do have $100 and if you don't I would suggest you not buy these LE boxes and stick with the $40 monthly ones.
Further more...do you know how many people wanted a box and couldn't buy one cause you and other haters bought them all? Im sure they would gladly trade places with you for an opportunity to receive an LE box. It's a limited Edition box. I understand completely why they are not giving refunds for it. They do however give money back for a monthly sub.
*You ever think of going to the BBB to complain about FedEx smart post??? They are the ones who have your
box!* Just sayin...

Actually, per Fedex, they do not have the boxes...Popsugar has printed the shipping labels (which then generate a tracking number) but have yet to schedule a pick up of said boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does PS not take returns on these boxes if they are shipped back in the original packaging? Even if I'm out the shipping cost I'd much rather have my $95 than not.
They usually take it back unopened within one week of receiving it (it's not a normal protocol but they do have exceptional customer service and will work with you).   Or just refuse service and have it go back.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They usually take it back unopened within one week of receiving it (it's not a normal protocol but they do have exceptional customer service and will work with you).   Or just refuse service and have it go back. 
That said, you might end up with a "credit" though


----------



## jsett (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure but I don't know if I trust Popsugar with the refund so I'm trying to decide if I'll be better off selling it whole unopened or piecing it out.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

> I'm not sure what everyone wants them to do, besides refunding them the $. They did notify the ppl that their shipment is not as scheduled (both times) when really they didn't have to. This appears to be out of their I wouldn't file a complait but to each it's own! Ppl buy things everyday for an occasion but this was a resort themed box not a box to take to the resort, if that makes sense! If you feel you wasted ur $ and no longer want it, SELL IT, it would sell almost immediately for more than you paid. This is coming from a noncomplainer who doesn't expect 5star treatment from Mcdonalds!


 Refund my money that's what I expect them to do. We are now left with no ship date at all from a dishonest company that acted like our boxes gad shipped on the 7th for 3 days. I have been a PS customer for over a year and I was a pretty happy customer until now.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I totally agree. They have been upfront about what happened. The BBB complaints and charge backs are way over the top.
If they just refunded me when I nicely asked over a week ago I would have had no reason to do anything more.  Now they still have my money and still have no shipped my box.  No idea when/if they will ever at this point.  I really don't trust them to give me my money back.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 10, 2014)

They really need to issue refunds for these boxes if people request it. They confirmed a ship date with the order (3/31) and then didn't fulfill that date. Obviously many people won't mind and want the box anyway but if someone bought it for an occasion that will have passed before getting the box, and there is an extreme delay like this, there should be some compensation. Just common sense.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They really need to issue refunds for these boxes if people request it. They confirmed a ship date with the order (3/31) and then didn't fulfill that date. Obviously many people won't mind and want the box anyway but if someone bought it for an occasion that will have passed before getting the box, and there is an extreme delay like this, there should be some compensation. Just common sense.
Exactly my thoughts!  Thanks very much.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

> I totally agree. They have been upfront about what happened. The BBB complaints and charge backs are way over the top.


 I don't have my money, my box or a ship date. They absolutely have not been upfront.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

I think the thing that galls me the most is the fact that they can't give us a new ship date. Not that I'd trust it anyway given the circumstances, but I can't even believe they lied about when the boxes were shipped on Monday. If they didn't have the items they should not have sent that shipping email out, and should instead have said there'd been another delay and given us a definite timeframe. This is beyond silly.


----------



## Lunalena (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got this email from Popsugar. Looks like my box hasn't even shipped yet, so I guess I get to wait a bit longer. Hopefully my reg April box will at least ship soon. I'm not too mad at PS, it sounds like it was beyond their control.


"Hi there,

First, we want to thank you for your patience as you eagerly await your Special Edition Resort box. We're so excited to share this box with you, but we want to sincerely apologize for the delay in your shipment and any inconvenience this has caused.

We understand that this has been a frustrating experience and want to give you an update on the shipment of your box. The shipment date for the boxes was initially rescheduled from March 31 to April 7 due to a delivery delay of one product from a brand to our warehouse. While we have received a portion of the shipment from the brand and shipped out as many completed Special Edition Resort boxes as possible, we are still awaiting another delivery of this item so that we can send out all remaining boxes. On April 7, we sent you your tracking number in preparation for your shipment, and we want to let you know that as soon as the product arrives at our warehouse, your box will be shipped immediately.We will continue to keep you updated on the progress of your shipment as soon as we have any more information.

Best,
POPSUGAR
I just got this same exact email as well after reaching out to them. Can't believe they didn't bother to notify me of this additional delay until i asked. How unprofessional, i am really upset. It's just not fair to have to wait such a long time when so many others have had their box for  days. And then making it as shipped when it really hasn't shipped is misleading.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

They sent me a return label! Now I can buy something I'm actually excited about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jsett (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They sent me a return label! Now I can buy something I'm actually excited about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Awesome! I sent an email to CS (first time ever despite being a subscriber for over a year and even receiving one of the broken jewelry rolls in February!) so, hopefully, I'll get one too. My birthday is coming up and I can think of a bunch of other, less stressful, and more wanted items I could purchase with that money.

For anyone else not understanding the concept, if someone borrows money and promises to pay you back on a certain date but doesn't, does that not frustrate you? Okay, maybe they have a good reason, so they tell you another date ... but fail again, are you frustrated now? What if they sent you a picture of a check but, three days later, they actually haven't mailed it, are you NOW frustrated? It's annoying. Maybe you are far more sympathetic for a faceless company making bank off of these boxes (and collecting interest on monies we've paid without fulfilling their end of the deal) but I'm not.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 10, 2014)

I also got the email just now and at this point I'm not excited anymore. It's all worn off and I don't even want the box anymore. I've asked them for a refund. Lets see what happens!


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the thing that galls me the most is the fact that they can't give us a new ship date. Not that I'd trust it anyway given the circumstances, but I can't even believe they lied about when the boxes were shipped on Monday. If they didn't have the items they should not have sent that shipping email out, and should instead have said there'd been another delay and given us a definite timeframe. This is beyond silly.


They knew before the ship date of March 31st that the boxes would not all be shipping out and waited til the last minute to say anything. At this point, I believe that they knew they could not make the April 7th deadline for all of the remaining people. They delayed 1 week, if you factor in the time to ship from the source of the product to PopSugar and then to finish packing up boxes, it cannot be a surprise the supply was 100s? 1000s? of units short. Even if you want to present me with a scenario that they are being jerked around by another company that doesn't excuse for the fact for 3 days my account showed (and still does):

Box Shipped On Tracking Order # Special Edition Resort 04/07/2014 61299999015221679701 654282 
It is a lie that they finally admitted to today. Nor does it excuse the fact that they have done absolutely nothing to make this right with their customers. Yeah, crap happens to even the best companies with the best of intentions, but that is not what this is at all. They had/have options, they aren't just a helpless victim to another company. They could have sent the late item out separately, they could have provided a shipping upgrade, the could have provided a partial refund to forgo the missing item or they could have provided a discount on a future box. They refused refunds when they could not hold up their end of the deal. They cannot even provide a new ship date because they clearly have no idea when the boxes will actually ship.

They are not doing their best, they are doing the very least.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They told you there was a delay with one of the products. They expected to have the replacements but apparently there is a problem with some of those as well. It's not like they aren't responsive and have just disappeared without sending anyone anything. I'm sure they would LOVE to make these things magically appear so they can get the boxes out, but they can't. It's not because PopSugar hates you and is just trying to steal your money. I'm not happy about not having mine yet, but things happen. I'm an adult and I know that. Throwing a fit isn't going to help.
Excuse me?!

This adult expects a company to make it right when they have our hard earned money and something goes wrong multiple times on their end. A small gesture would have gone a LONG way.

I don't think PS hates me or set out to steal my money. That is just a silly thing to say.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excuse me?!

This adult expects a company to make it right when they have our hard earned money and something goes wrong multiple times on their end. A small gesture would have gone a LONG way.

I don't think PS hates me or set out to steal my money. That is just a silly thing to say.

Agreed. The bottom line is that a product was purchased and the company did not deliver the product. This has nothing to do with being an "adult," it's an unfulfilled business transaction. Pure and simple.

I've filed a dispute with my credit card company. It's pretty simple, they promised to send it March 31st, then April 7th, then April 8th and now who knows. We paid them and have not received the merchandise as promised, I'm sure your bank or credit card company can dispute the transaction. I'd give it a try!


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

Having dealt with my bank once before on a dispute like this, I would much rather just wait for the box and go for the refund. However, if I don't see a shipping update in the next 3-4 days I will start collecting the paperwork. I just didn't want it to come to that because of the massive amount of BS I would have to go through with my bank, but if I must...


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having dealt with my bank once before on a dispute like this, I would much rather just wait for the box and go for the refund. However, if I don't see a shipping update in the next 3-4 days I will start collecting the paperwork. I just didn't want it to come to that because of the massive amount of BS I would have to go through with my bank, but if I must...
Depends on the bank or credit card company but I've never had to sign anything or send anything in for a dispute. However I've never disputed anything over $5 so maybe they will require more paperwork?


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

I once disputed an Etsy charge; I think it was around $250. The hoops I had to jump through! And most credit card companies will want you to go through a period of 30 days to give the company time to respond and/or refund. There's just a lot of "proof" involved...You have to send all your correspondence and emails and everything and essentially prove that you've done your diligence in trying to get your money back. It's a long process.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 10, 2014)

They emailed me back and also offered the return label....I may keep the box, who knows...


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am so disgusted with PS right now. Providing a return label is only to cover their asses from charge backs from the bank/ credit card used. They can say they provided the option of a refund yet we still have no way of actually getting it until they eventually send the box. Plus, once people have their boxes in hand they are less likely to want to send it back, wait 2 weeks for the slowest returned shipping and then god knows how many business days to process the refund.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah, and like I said, if the shipping doesn't update I'll start the bank process. FYI guys there is about a 90 day statute of limitation on these chargebacks for most banks and CC companies. They will probably make an exception in this case since it's not our fault it has been 2 1/2 months since the initial order but in case any of you DO want to try to get your money back that way, you should make sure you contact your financial institution before then.


----------



## marigoldsue (Apr 10, 2014)

Just an FYI.  This is from the FTC's website on mail, phone and internet sales.

http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus02-business-guide-mail-and-telephone-order-merchandise-rule

*What You Must Do If You Learn You Cannot Ship on Time* When you learn that you cannot ship on time, you must decide whether you will ever be able to ship the order. If you decide that you cannot, you must promptly cancel the order and make a full refund.

If you decide you can ship the order later, you must seek the customerâ€™s consent to the delay. You may use whatever means you wish to do this -- such as the telephone, fax, mail, or email -- as long as you notify the customer of the delay reasonably quickly. The customer must have sufficient advance notification to make a meaningful decision to consent to the delay or cancel the order.

Some businesses adopt internal deadlines that are earlier than those set by the Rule to ensure that their delay notices give all customers a meaningful opportunity to consent to the delay. If businesses fail to ship or give delay notifications by their internal deadlines, they automatically cancel the orders and make refunds.

In any event, *no notification to the customer can take longer than the time you originally promised or, if no time was promised, 30 days. If you cannot ship the order or provide the notice within this time, you must cancel the order and make a prompt refund.*

*What a First Delay Option Notice Must Say* In seeking your customerâ€™s consent to delay, the first delay notice you provide to the customer (the "delay option" notice) must include:


*a definite revised shipment date or, if unknown, a statement that you are unable to provide a revised shipment date;* 
*a statement that, if the customer chooses not to wait, the customer can cancel the order and obtain a full and prompt refund; and*
*some means for the customer to choose to cancel at your expense (e.g., by providing a postage prepaid reply card or toll-free telephone number).*
*the following information when you cannot provide a revised shipping date:* 
*the reason for the delay, and* 
*a statement that, if the customer agrees to the indefinite delay, the customer may cancel the order any time until you ship the merchandise.*
 If your first delay option notice provides a definite revised shipping date of 30 days or less,* you must inform customers that their non-response will be treated as a consent to the delay.*

Thus, your delay option notice might look something like this:

We will be unable to ship the merchandise listed above until [date 30 days or less later than original promised time]. If you donâ€™t want to wait, you may cancel your order and receive a prompt refund by calling our toll-free customer service number, (800) 555-1234. If we do not hear from you before we ship the merchandise to you, we will assume that you have agreed to this shipment delay.

(Many merchants add clarifying language such as "Remember, if you want the merchandise, donâ€™t call.")

If your first delay option notice provides a definite revised shipping date of more than 30 days or states that you do not know when you will be able to ship, you must tell your customers that if they do not respond, the order will be cancelled automatically within the originally promised time plus 30 days.

For example, suppose you have a reasonable basis for being able to ship in 30 days and you have chosen to make no shipment representation in your advertising. Within the 30 day period after you receive the customerâ€™s properly completed order you learn that you cannot ship in time and, although you believe you will be able to ship at some point, you donâ€™t know when. Your delay option notice to the customer might look something like this:

Because [explanation of backorder problem], we are unable to ship the merchandise listed above. We donâ€™t know when we will be able to ship it.

If you donâ€™t want to wait, you may cancel your order and receive a prompt refund by calling our toll-free customer service number, (800) 555-1234. If we do not hear from you and we have not shipped by [date 30 days later than original promised shipment time -- in this example, 60 days after receipt of the properly completed order], your order will be cancelled automatically and your money will be refunded.

If you do not want your order automatically cancelled on [date 30 days later than original promised shipment time], you may request that we keep your order and fill it later. If you do request that we keep your order and fill it later, you still have the right to cancel the order at any time before we ship it to you. You may use our toll-free number, (800) 555-1234, either to request that we fill your order later or to cancel it.

Remember: You are required to explain the nature of the backorder problem only if you provide an indefinite revised shipment date. This explanation should be detailed enough to permit the customer to judge what the possible length of the delay might be.

You also have the option of seeking your customerâ€™s affirmative agreement to the delay. In any event, you must indicate what will happen if the customer does not respond.

*What Later Notices Must Say* *If you cannot ship the merchandise by the definite revised shipment date included in your most recent delay option notice, before that date you must seek the consent of your customers to any further delay. *You must do this by providing customers a "renewed" delay option notice. A renewed delay option notice is similar in many ways to the first delay option notice. *One important difference: the customerâ€™s silence may not be treated as a consent to delay.*

*A renewed delay option notice must include:*


*a new definite revised shipment date or, if unknown, a statement that you are unable to provide any date;* 
*a statement that, if the customer chooses not to wait, the customer can cancel the order immediately and obtain a full and prompt refund;*
*a statement that, unless you receive notice that the customer agrees to wait beyond the most recent definite revised shipment date and you have not shipped by then, the customerâ€™s order automatically will be cancelled and a prompt refund will be provided; and*
*some means for the customer to inform you at your expense (e.g., by providing a postage prepaid reply card or toll-free telephone number) whether the customer agrees to the delay or is canceling the order.*
*the following information when you cannot provide a new definite revised shipping date:*

*the reason for the delay, and* 
*a statement that, if the customer agrees to the indefinite delay, the customer may cancel the order any time until you ship.*
If you have provided an appropriate and timely delay option notice and the customer agrees to an *indefinite* revised shipment date, no additional delay notices are required.

*When You May Cancel an Order* Instead of seeking the customerâ€™s consent to delay, you can always cancel the order and send a refund. In that case, you must notify the customer and send the refund within the time you would have sent any delay notice required by the Rule.

*When You Must Cancel an Order* *You must cancel an order and provide a prompt refund when:*


*the customer exercises any option to cancel before you ship the merchandise;* 
the customer does not respond to your first notice of a definite revised shipment date of 30 days or less and you have not shipped the merchandise or received the customerâ€™s consent to a further delay by the definite revised shipment date;
the customer does not respond to your notice of a definite revised shipment date of more than 30 days (or your notice that you are unable to provide a definite revised shipment date) and you have not shipped the merchandise within 30 days of the original shipment date;
the customer consents to a definite delay and you have not shipped or obtained the customerâ€™s consent to any additional delay by the shipment time the customer consented to;
you have not shipped or provided the required delay or renewed option notices on time; or
you determine that you will never be able to ship the merchandise.

DISCLAIMER:  I did not order this box and have no vested interest in this conversation.  I just recalled that I had recently read this information somewhere and thought it might be appropriate to share here considering what I was reading in this thread.  Personally if I had been effected, I would be choosing to wait for the box and not complaining, because I understand that sometimes things like this happen.  And I find it hard to believe that any business would intentionally TRY to do something like this that would anger so many customers. [Plus I like the bracelets  ]


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *marigoldsue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just an FYI.  This is from the FTC's website on mail, phone and internet sales.

http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus02-business-guide-mail-and-telephone-order-merchandise-rule

*What You Must Do If You Learn You Cannot Ship on Time* When you learn that you cannot ship on time, you must decide whether you will ever be able to ship the order. If you decide that you cannot, you must promptly cancel the order and make a full refund.

If you decide you can ship the order later, you must seek the customerâ€™s consent to the delay. You may use whatever means you wish to do this -- such as the telephone, fax, mail, or email -- as long as you notify the customer of the delay reasonably quickly. The customer must have sufficient advance notification to make a meaningful decision to consent to the delay or cancel the order.

Some businesses adopt internal deadlines that are earlier than those set by the Rule to ensure that their delay notices give all customers a meaningful opportunity to consent to the delay. If businesses fail to ship or give delay notifications by their internal deadlines, they automatically cancel the orders and make refunds.

In any event, *no notification to the customer can take longer than the time you originally promised or, if no time was promised, 30 days. If you cannot ship the order or provide the notice within this time, you must cancel the order and make a prompt refund.*

*What a First Delay Option Notice Must Say* In seeking your customerâ€™s consent to delay, the first delay notice you provide to the customer (the "delay option" notice) must include:


*a definite revised shipment date or, if unknown, a statement that you are unable to provide a revised shipment date;* 
*a statement that, if the customer chooses not to wait, the customer can cancel the order and obtain a full and prompt refund; and*
*some means for the customer to choose to cancel at your expense (e.g., by providing a postage prepaid reply card or toll-free telephone number).*
*the following information when you cannot provide a revised shipping date:* 
*the reason for the delay, and* 
*a statement that, if the customer agrees to the indefinite delay, the customer may cancel the order any time until you ship the merchandise.*
 If your first delay option notice provides a definite revised shipping date of 30 days or less,* you must inform customers that their non-response will be treated as a consent to the delay.*

Thus, your delay option notice might look something like this:

We will be unable to ship the merchandise listed above until [date 30 days or less later than original promised time]. If you donâ€™t want to wait, you may cancel your order and receive a prompt refund by calling our toll-free customer service number, (800) 555-1234. If we do not hear from you before we ship the merchandise to you, we will assume that you have agreed to this shipment delay.

(Many merchants add clarifying language such as "Remember, if you want the merchandise, donâ€™t call.")

If your first delay option notice provides a definite revised shipping date of more than 30 days or states that you do not know when you will be able to ship, you must tell your customers that if they do not respond, the order will be cancelled automatically within the originally promised time plus 30 days.

For example, suppose you have a reasonable basis for being able to ship in 30 days and you have chosen to make no shipment representation in your advertising. Within the 30 day period after you receive the customerâ€™s properly completed order you learn that you cannot ship in time and, although you believe you will be able to ship at some point, you donâ€™t know when. Your delay option notice to the customer might look something like this:

Because [explanation of backorder problem], we are unable to ship the merchandise listed above. We donâ€™t know when we will be able to ship it.

If you donâ€™t want to wait, you may cancel your order and receive a prompt refund by calling our toll-free customer service number, (800) 555-1234. If we do not hear from you and we have not shipped by [date 30 days later than original promised shipment time -- in this example, 60 days after receipt of the properly completed order], your order will be cancelled automatically and your money will be refunded.

If you do not want your order automatically cancelled on [date 30 days later than original promised shipment time], you may request that we keep your order and fill it later. If you do request that we keep your order and fill it later, you still have the right to cancel the order at any time before we ship it to you. You may use our toll-free number, (800) 555-1234, either to request that we fill your order later or to cancel it.

Remember: You are required to explain the nature of the backorder problem only if you provide an indefinite revised shipment date. This explanation should be detailed enough to permit the customer to judge what the possible length of the delay might be.

You also have the option of seeking your customerâ€™s affirmative agreement to the delay. In any event, you must indicate what will happen if the customer does not respond.

*What Later Notices Must Say* *If you cannot ship the merchandise by the definite revised shipment date included in your most recent delay option notice, before that date you must seek the consent of your customers to any further delay. *You must do this by providing customers a "renewed" delay option notice. A renewed delay option notice is similar in many ways to the first delay option notice. *One important difference: the customerâ€™s silence may not be treated as a consent to delay.*

*A renewed delay option notice must include:*


*a new definite revised shipment date or, if unknown, a statement that you are unable to provide any date;* 
*a statement that, if the customer chooses not to wait, the customer can cancel the order immediately and obtain a full and prompt refund;*
*a statement that, unless you receive notice that the customer agrees to wait beyond the most recent definite revised shipment date and you have not shipped by then, the customerâ€™s order automatically will be cancelled and a prompt refund will be provided; and*
*some means for the customer to inform you at your expense (e.g., by providing a postage prepaid reply card or toll-free telephone number) whether the customer agrees to the delay or is canceling the order.*
*the following information when you cannot provide a new definite revised shipping date:*

*the reason for the delay, and* 
*a statement that, if the customer agrees to the indefinite delay, the customer may cancel the order any time until you ship.*
If you have provided an appropriate and timely delay option notice and the customer agrees to an *indefinite* revised shipment date, no additional delay notices are required.

*When You May Cancel an Order* Instead of seeking the customerâ€™s consent to delay, you can always cancel the order and send a refund. In that case, you must notify the customer and send the refund within the time you would have sent any delay notice required by the Rule.

*When You Must Cancel an Order* *You must cancel an order and provide a prompt refund when:*


*the customer exercises any option to cancel before you ship the merchandise;* 
the customer does not respond to your first notice of a definite revised shipment date of 30 days or less and you have not shipped the merchandise or received the customerâ€™s consent to a further delay by the definite revised shipment date;
the customer does not respond to your notice of a definite revised shipment date of more than 30 days (or your notice that you are unable to provide a definite revised shipment date) and you have not shipped the merchandise within 30 days of the original shipment date;
the customer consents to a definite delay and you have not shipped or obtained the customerâ€™s consent to any additional delay by the shipment time the customer consented to;
you have not shipped or provided the required delay or renewed option notices on time; or
you determine that you will never be able to ship the merchandise.

DISCLAIMER:  I did not order this box and have no vested interest in this conversation.  I just recalled that I had recently read this information somewhere and thought it might be appropriate to share here considering what I was reading in this thread.  Personally if I had been effected, I would be choosing to wait for the box and not complaining, because I understand that sometimes things like this happen.  And I find it hard to believe that any business would intentionally TRY to do something like this that would anger so many customers. [Plus I like the bracelets  ]
Thanks! I will be including this in my paperwork with my bank and my next email to PS.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 10, 2014)

I thought we were able to come to MUT and express our opinions, openly, good or bad. I'm not really upset about this box fiasco, but others are, and they are paying consumers who have a right to be upset. It's their opinion, you also have yours. Everyone should respect each others. I DONT think its ok for a certain someone to come onto MUT and stir things up to make people even more upset. This is up the admins what they want to do but I have flagged certain posts. Makes me fear speaking my mind on here in the future and I don't think that's ok.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks a bunch, MarigoldSue!


----------



## jsett (Apr 10, 2014)

I got a return shipping label, thank goodness. Doesn't make up for the extra hassle and wait that will cause me but I'll take it. They should have given us the option to cancel when they first knew there was a delay. Glad the FTC agrees with that logic. I'm happy enough with just not continuing to do any further business transactions with Popsugar (after my two April boxes, that is) but a little bit of good customer service in the first place would have gone a looooong way for them in this scenario. This was an opportunity to show their base how much they appreciate them and their continuing business, despite their difficulties (which, regardless if you sympathize with them or not, they are entirely responsibility for) and they squandered it.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 10, 2014)

So, avamad, in case you're not trolling, if I understand you correctly, you've received your box and would like us not to complain so you can enjoy your box peacefully and be happy about the items you got?

Well, I'm sorry, it is not my fault that we are unable to do that. I am sure, had I received mine, I would have enjoyed the thrill of opening it and seeing what I go .. just like those people that did have done. Which is fine .. I am not going to ask anyone to please keep their mouths shut because I can't participate or something.

So anyways ... I am not complaining about the delay per se. Yes, things happen that may be out of their powers to change. I am completely fine with that.

I have issues with the fact that they waited until the afternoon of the 31st to inform me of a problem.

I have even bigger issues with the fact that they pretended on the 7th that my box was ready to be shipped.

And then (after I asked them what was going on), to send me an email telling me that in fact they don't even know when my box might ship.

(Oh, and they didn't even bother answering my mail personally and addressing my questions. Instead I got a "please see the general email we just sent you")

And all that without offering the option to cancel and refund.

This is terrible customer service and a sign of a company that tries to evade legal issues. Which makes me worry about my money. I have gotten their boxes for a long time now, but who knows?

The other day I bought an ebook with a company that I was unable to access with my tablet. I contacted customer service and a few hours later got a response email stating how sorry they are that the book is not available in a format for the tablet and I had the option to get a credit refund or store credit. (Even though I had already figured out how to get it via my regular computer). Now, that is customer service.

And yes, I am unsure of whether I should ask for a refund. Mostly because at this point I am glad if I get anything. I have been screwed over by online companies before and paying $100 is a risk. So, I don't know .. this fiasco might lead to them not being viable anymore? So will I even get my money back after returning a box that hasn't been shipped out yet?


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 10, 2014)

Awww... so sorry to see there are even more delays! Mine actually did ship out on the 7th and initially had an estimated delivery date of the 17th, but today that was revised to the 16th.

So what I also find weird is that Popsugar uses Smartpost--they are supposed to be providing luxury brands/products yet they use the most ghetto shipping method, or? There is nothing lux about smartpost...


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um, this is all ridiculous. Everyone should just chill out because it's only $100 and you're going to get the box you ordered. Yikes.
If its just peanuts, why don't you reimburse me then?

Save me the if $100 is a big deal to you then you can't afford the box speech. We are a military family, so we aren't wealthy, and I manage my Hubby's paycheck very carefully.  I also babysit 20 hours a week to afford some fun extras for myself and my family. This is supposed to be fun money, not a 3 month headache money. Honestly, the amount of money isn't even the issue. Regardless of how much I spent, they have my money and I no longer wish to wait indefinitely.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If its just peanuts, why don't you reimburse me then?

Save me the if $100 is a big deal to you then you can't afford the box speech. We are a military family, so we aren't wealthy, and I manage my Hubby's paycheck very carefully.  I also babysit 20 hours a week to afford some fun extras for myself and my family. This is supposed to be fun money, not a 3 month headache money. Honestly, the amount of money isn't even the issue. Regardless of how much I spent, they have my money and I no longer wish to wait indefinitely.
Right?  I can manage my money just fine.  But I never feel like throwing $100 out the window, which is basically what I've done now.


----------



## jsett (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow, so those upset aren't just not mature and "adult" enough but now we also aren't flippant enough about money, haha. So glad I have people to advise me on what I have the right to get upset about when it comes to MY money.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm going to jump in here and ask that everyone please remember our #1 rule to be kind and respectful to others. You have every right to state your opinion - in a KIND and RESPECTFUL way. This is a warning. All future posts are subject to deletion and/or infraction if the community rules ade ignored. Please feel free to flag any future posts on this thread that you feel violate the TOS.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 10, 2014)

The funny thing is, if they refunded the people who didn't want the box anymore and sold however many boxes that is--let's say 100--as "limited stock"--they'd probably sell right out and people wouldn't be as unhappy.


----------



## jsett (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The funny thing is, if they refunded the people who didn't want the box anymore and sold however many boxes that is--let's say 100--as "limited stock"--they'd probably sell right out and people wouldn't be as unhappy.
Absolutely. They could have satisfied a lot of people if they had just issued refunds to those who didn't want to wait and sold them to people who REALLY wanted them and were willing to wait. Makes a lot more sense for all involved (and it would have been more ethical) but nope. Now popsugar has to send out all these boxes, pay for them to be shipped back, stay on top of refunds, and do whatever with them after they may have been opened when they get them back.


----------



## MKSB (Apr 10, 2014)

Update: I sent them the info from the FTC website, told them I did not consent to a shipping delay and they gave me an immediate refund. They said that they were going to try to pull the shipment but that if it ended up shipping to me anyway I should use the return label, which is perfectly fine with me. This is what they should have done in the first place.


----------



## skyflower (Apr 10, 2014)

Refund initiated!


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update: I sent them the info from the FTC website, told them I did not consent to a shipping delay and they gave me an immediate refund. They said that they were going to try to pull the shipment but that if it ended up shipping to me anyway I should use the return label, which is perfectly fine with me. This is what they should have done in the first place.
Boom.  Me too.  All I wanted was a refund, it really shouldn't have been as difficult as they made it.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow, shows what it takes to get them to move on things! Good work and thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skyflower (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks to this thread I now know that basic consumer protections were violated and pointing it out to popsugar got a swift response. Thanks all!


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Refund initiated! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Boom.  Me too.  All I wanted was a refund, it really shouldn't have been as difficult as they made it. 

 Me three!

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, shows what it takes to get them to move on things! Good work and thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yup!

Quote: Originally Posted by *skyflower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks to this thread I now know that basic consumer protections were violated and pointing it out to popsugar got a swift response. Thanks all!
Agreed!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2014)

Y'all, please keep in mind rule number #1 of our terms of service

Quote:   
Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address.
 
Thanks!




 

Also, I've deleted some posts just to keep the conversation going at a positive/respectful pace. if you have any questions, please PM me.

Also, I *just* caught up and noticed magicalmom already posted. I know she said she wasn't going to delete any posts, but because I am still seeing various posts flagged by members, I think it's best to just delete and start fresh so we don't hurt any feelings.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 10, 2014)

Glad everyone got that off their chest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Someone posted they were able to purchase a chain from TB of McD for the clutch -- I might just make one, but where did you find that??


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

I think you can just email them about the chain. I can't remember how much it was though.


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 10, 2014)

Does anyone have any cute ideas on how to do the blue/yellow eyeliner? I'm a novice at makeup, and would love for someone to post a pic of how they will use this product. T.I.A.!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 10, 2014)

If I buy the chain, is it easy to attach? Is there some sort of clip?


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

> If I buy the chain, is it easy to attach? Is there some sort of clip?


From their website (if it's a similar chain). It does clip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Does anyone have any cute ideas on how to do the blue/yellow eyeliner? I'm a novice at makeup, and would love for someone to post a pic of how they will use this product. T.I.A.!


 I don't have mine yet but I am going to try the yellow on top lid with a gold color eyeshadow and blue on bottom. Don't know how it will look yet but I like the thought of it.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jekaco9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine JUST updated. It's in TX, ONE hour from me and showing I will now get it on Wednesday. Seriously???
Same for me! Mine says its in Hutchins,Tx which is three towns away from me and my arrival date is the 16th? The last time I checked it takes a day to be sent to my post office and then another to deliver at the most. My box should be here Saturday. I feel like PS to save money told FedEx Smartpost to take their time. Because on the fedex site it says packages take 2 to 7 days depending o where its sent,so a package should never take a week and a half to arrive. I feel that my box is going to be three towns over till Monday.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 10, 2014)

> From their website (if it's a similar chain). It does clip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great... Information totally appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Someone posted they were able to purchase a chain from TB of McD for the clutch -- I might just make one, but where did you find that??
Just email them and tell them you'd like the chain for the PS clutch and they will email you a credit card authorization form for you to fill out and send back to them. It's $13.95 and that includes shipping.

On another note, my shipping updated and my box is Chicago! Hopefully it makes it way to WI tomorrow and makes it way BACK to Chicago over the weekend and I get my box on Tuesday. My ETA has now gone back to the 16th. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jekaco9 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine is Hutchins too! I want to go there and get my box already!!!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 11, 2014)

The SmartPost is so crazy long..... My box comes up from California in about 12 hrs and stops Two hrs away from me, in The Portland area. Then it travels up to the northern region of Washington and take 5 to 7 days to make it back down to me.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi folks. Stepping in for a moment.

We typically dislike to remove posts however my mods did remove a few that did violate the rules. While everyone does have different opinions no one has the right to tell someone else that their opinion is wrong. If someone wants to complain big deal, let them, Don't like their posts then click on the person's name and click on BLOCK MEMBER. You won't see that person's posts.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 11, 2014)

> Glad everyone got that off their chest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Someone posted they were able to purchase a chain from TB of McD for the clutch -- I might just make one, but where did you find that??


I been thinking about jangling some nautical charms on mine. Or maybe buyin a nautical themed charm bracelet or anklet and attach that.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 11, 2014)

> Just email them and tell them you'd like the chain for the PS clutch and they will email you a credit card authorization form for you to fill out and send back to them. It's $13.95 and that includes shipping. On another note, my shipping updated and my box is Chicago! Hopefully it makes it way to WI tomorrow and makes it way BACK to Chicago over the weekend and I get my box on Tuesday. My ETA has now gone back to the 16th. Fingers crossed!


Not a bad idea and cheaper than what I had in mind. Hmmm


----------



## camel11 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just email them and tell them you'd like the chain for the PS clutch and they will email you a credit card authorization form for you to fill out and send back to them. It's $13.95 and that includes shipping.

On another note, my shipping updated and my box is Chicago! Hopefully it makes it way to WI tomorrow and makes it way BACK to Chicago over the weekend and I get my box on Tuesday. My ETA has now gone back to the 16th. Fingers crossed!
Thanks! That's actually MUCH cheaper than I thought....


----------



## sylarana (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks to the mods. I understand if a negative tone is frustrating to people who have received their box and are happy with it or those who would have liked to order one, but were too late. But, I'm honestly surprised that so many people have trouble understanding our point. Again, for myself, I am personally not bothered by the delay (though I would have if it meant not getting the box in time for a trip ... How is that not understandable to someone? ) ... I am frustrated that their management of the situation involves giving out vague and false information. I got an email on Mon telling me that my box is on the way. Well, it's not. That's simply a lie. So, anyways. I am offended by people calling us the equivalent of stupid drama Queens when I am fairly certain that many would act similar in our situation and when the ones to blame for it is clearly CS of popsugar. Had they been honest and upfront with me, I wouldn't be here complaining.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 11, 2014)

So, I went to bed last night awaiting my refund and now my box is moving and looks like it will be delivered tomorrow. Smartpost is moving faster than ever for me and I noticed Gilroy isn't listed in my tracking this time. I am not really sure what to think at this point. Did they really start to process my refund or did they decide to ship my box asap? None of this makes any sense to me because if they were sending out the boxes last night, why didn't they just say that yesterday? If there were upfront they could have saved everyone, including themselves, a large headache.

So, I am watching my bank for the refund and tomorrow the mail for the box.

Date/Time Activity   Location  - 
  4/11/2014  -  Friday 8:08 am Departed FedEx location   SACRAMENTO, CA 1:24 am Arrived at FedEx location   SACRAMENTO, CA  - 
  4/10/2014  -  Thursday 9:07 pm Left FedEx origin facility   WATSONVILLE, CA 7:36 pm Arrived at FedEx location   WATSONVILLE, CA 4:26 pm Picked up   WATSONVILLE, CA  - 
  4/08/2014  -  Tuesday 1:03 am Shipment information sent to FedEx 
Also, it shows my box was picked up at 4:26pm yesterday, they sent the email agreeing to a refund at 5:22pm, how do they not know what is going on with these orders?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 11, 2014)

> I'm going to jump in here and ask that everyone please remember our #1 rule to be kind and respectful to others. You have every right to state your opinion - in a KIND and RESPECTFUL way.


 Again- Thank you! I like that this is a place to share our info, excitement, obsessions, our need to vent and our experiences, good and bad. I sometimes make my "screwed up confused face" to myself when I read a post (as I'm sure some people do when they read mine) but if I don't have any interest in the post, I just move on. I'd personally rather read 100 complaints about a company than read one post that puts someone else on here down in some way.


> I got my box! Â  Like others have mentioned, I was expecting the clutch to be larger. Â Also, quite honestly, it doesn't seem that amazing to me. Â I do like it, and I'm sure I'll use it, but I guess I was expecting something more after looking at the company's website. Â It just seems like these were relatively cheaply made (which I'm sure they were since they were made in large quantities for this box). Â I realize that this was made exclusively for PS, and it's not all leather like the other bags are, but this doesn't really make me want to spend $200+ on a bag by this brand. Â It would have been nicer if it had a lining, not to mention the chain. Â Mine also has a fairly large scratch in the leather, but it doesn't show up very well in pictures, so I don't know if it's worth it to contact CS and ask for a replacement. Â Oh well. I tried the spray on my face. Â It definitely felt refreshing, and it does moisturize. Â It will be good to use in the summertime. Â  The body wash is huge! Â I'm excited to use it! The towel is also a great size. Â I've never had a Turkish towel before, so I was surprised that it seemed more like a sheet/blanket than a towel. Â But I like it, and I'm sure I will use it. Â  The bracelets are really pretty. Â They fit well on my wrist, and I like the fact that they look good all together or by themselves. Â I can also imagine the little gold one being a nice accent for some other bracelets I have. I'm really excited about the eyeliner. Â I already have two blue eyeliners, one pencil and one liquid pen. Â But this blue is a bit lighter than the ones I have, and it has a shimmer to it, which is pretty. Â For some reason, I thought the gold would be a bit darker, but I really like it too. Â I've never used gold eyeliner before, but I think this will be a lot of fun for summer. Â It also is shimmery. Finally, I love the salt water taffy! Â It's better than others that I've had. Â There are actually salt crystals in it, which gives it an interesting crunch. Â The flavor is also fantastic--it tastes just like caramel apple. Â I'm lactose intolerant, so I can't eat too much of itÂ at once, but otherwise the whole box would be gone by now! I liked this box a lot. Â Buying these boxes is always a gamble, especially for $100, but I think PS did a good job of selecting the items here, and I know I'll use all of them.





> Just got mine! A few thoughts: Bracelets - these are always tricky for me because I have very tiny wrists.Â  They are still huge but I love the way they look so much I am keeping the two thinner ones and posting the thicker one up for trade.Â  I know most people would want the stack, but I'm sure someone out there wouldn't mind adding the bigger bracelet to a stack of their own. Towel - Excited to use on my honeymoon cruise!!Â  I'm at work so I haven't unfolded it yet but I remembered seeing someone suggest using it as a travel blanket as well - which is perfect because I refuse to use the ones on the planes anymore - the last one I opened from the plastic had a wad of someone else's hair on there... clearly they aren't "new" blankets. :icon_eek: Body Cleanser - I can't wait to use it!!Â  I love the smell.Â  I'll probably use my current body wash in excess so I have an excuse to open up and use this one once it "runs out"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Clutch - I'm pretty "eh" about this.Â  Going up for trades... I love clutches but nothing about it makes me want to use it. Taffy - good!Â  But only in small doses.Â  I ate two and then put the rest in my office coffee room to share. Smashbox eyeliner - At first I was considering putting this up for trade but then I had to stop myself... getting these boxes is all about trying new things.Â  I think sometimes I get in this mode where if I don't automatically take to something I discard it.Â  But I'm going to start making sure I'm actually getting my money's worth and try this out.Â  The next time I have to get dressed up for something, I'll probably give this a whirl. Moisture mist - this is new to me and another thing I've convinced myself to give a try.Â  I figure this will also be good for my cruise when I'm sunbathing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope everyone waiting on their boxes gets them soon!!Â  I'm in NJ and my box was one of the ones that took a tour around CA... then MD.. then WV before getting here, lol. Oh yea - one more thing to note... I really like the box they packaged it all up in.Â  This is my first Speical Edition box, so I don't know if they do that with all of them, but it'll be great for me to reuse as a polish holder... shoebox.. etc.Â  Nice touch.


 Thank you! Still waiting on mine to ship, but I love reading the unboxing posts. I'm impatient &amp; understanding of the CS complaints, but also super excited to see the box in person!


----------



## sylarana (Apr 11, 2014)

Maybe I should request a refund as well so they end up shipping my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine is still initiated in Gilroy ... though thanks to the awsome postal service in my town, I'm expecting my april box today ... it only spend 36hrs in sacramento which is an official fedex record for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 11, 2014)

So they ended up giving me the refund but I received an email saying that my subscription with them has been cancelled. Do they mean the LE box or my monthly? I still had 3 free months on my monthly so I hope it doesn't mean that they're cancelling after I've given them 5 referrals, that wouldn't be fair at all!


----------



## srmmrr (Apr 11, 2014)

I wish that moderators would move posters to a separate thread when a thread that has a theme and tone of happy and excited becomes a thread where people are mostly expressing their issues with a company/box or opinions of a company's behavior, and other people are expressing their opinions for or against their opinions, such as moderators did with the complaints about Bondi, versus allowing a thread to degenerate into us vs them.  It seems to me that it would save a lot of hurt feelings between MUT members.  There were a lot of members who left MUT over Bondi "discussions" that I really miss.

And, yes, I'm sure that there would still be "discussions" between members on the separate thread that weren't pleasant, as there were with Bondi, but at least anyone clicking on the thread/subscribing to the thread would know exactly what they were getting herself/himself into...        

Or another thought....  if whoever first posted about the problem had simply started a thread titled, "Problems with late shipping of PSMH LE Box," then all of the folks who wanted to talk about the issue could have used that thread to discuss it.  I know that there are members who don't know how to start a thread, but most members do.  

I sincerely understand the unhappiness of those posters who haven't received their boxes, and I hope that those posters who still want the box receive it ASAP, but I also understand that there are people on this thread who didn't subscribe to read about those issues and who wanted to keep up the excitement that they felt about spending their $100 on the box.

And no, I still haven't received my box.  Lol.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So they ended up giving me the refund but I received an email saying that my subscription with them has been cancelled. Do they mean the LE box or my monthly? I still had 3 free months on my monthly so I hope it doesn't mean that they're cancelling after I've given them 5 referrals, that wouldn't be fair at all!
Same happened to me, I emailed back and they clarified JUST the LE box is canceled and not my subscription.  Poor wording on their part.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry for those of you that have not received your boxes. Personally, most of the fun and excited with a box is the surprise. I usually try to always stay spoiler free. In a situation like this its almost impossible to not see spoilers. Had I bought this box I would have been incredibly disappointed. So I absolutely understand the complaints about no longer being excited and/or not wanting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which is a shame because it really is a pretty nice box. P.S. if anyone is interested in trading your Cuyana Turkish Towel drop me a pm, I love it!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 11, 2014)

First, I am sorry there have been so many issues and frustrations with this resort box. 

Second, I would like to post a positive thing for me.  I am excited to see that my 2 boxes are in New Berlin, WI.  So it looks like the will be here tomorrow(Saturday) instead of next Thursday.

Now my issue will be...do I gift one box?  I really want to keep the towel in the second box.  But, I am wondering if it would be tacky to not include it.  I should decide before I open the box tomorrow.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now my issue will be...do I gift one box?  I really want to keep the towel in the second box.  But, I am wondering if it would be tacky to not include it.  I should decide before I open the box tomorrow.
I would just give the unwanted items to different people. It would be odd if you gave everything but the towel, especially if the card were still in the box. But if you just present it as a gift of items rather than a gift of a PS box, then that would be a fantastic gift. I bet a lot of people would love the bracelets especially. (But if it were me, I'd be tempted to keep the taffy for myself too!)


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 11, 2014)

I love the towel! Unfortunately my cat likes it too! I left it on my ottoman yesterday to show my Husband and my cat decided it was too comfy not to take a nap on!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2014)

Metro Detroit gal here &amp; my box just made it to Michigan- yay!! Should be at my PO box my Monday.. I'm so excited for this box... I just moved today to a lake home that we've been building for over a year.. It's going to be my summer resort.., lol.. Box is perfect!! I want more of those towels- they look Fab!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would just give the unwanted items to different people. It would be odd if you gave everything but the towel, especially if the card were still in the box. But if you just present it as a gift of items rather than a gift of a PS box, then that would be a fantastic gift. I bet a lot of people would love the bracelets especially. (But if it were me, I'd be tempted to keep the taffy for myself too!)
If I kept the towel I would definitely not leave the card in the box.  I think it would be weird too to leave it in the box with the tissue kind of messed up by having to take the towel out.  Glad you think the items would be a great gift.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Metro Detroit gal here &amp; my box just made it to Michigan- yay!! Should be at my PO box my Monday.. I'm so excited for this box... I just moved today to a lake home that we've been building for over a year.. It's going to be my summer resort.., lol.. Box is perfect!! I want more of those towels- they look Fab!!
Congratulations on your new lake home.  A resort box is a great way to start your summer resort.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the towel! Unfortunately my cat likes it too! I left it on my ottoman yesterday to show my Husband and my cat decided it was too comfy not to take a nap on!
Your cat has great taste.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2014)

> If I kept the towel I would definitely not leave the card in the box. Â I think it would be weird too to leave it in the box with the tissue kind of messed up by having to take the towel out. Â Glad you think the items would be a great gift. Congratulations on your new lake home. Â A resort box is a great way to start your summer resort. Your cat has great taste. Â


 Thanks so much!!! XOXO


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally got my box today. I got the all navy clutch. What kind of color variations are there??? The pic in the pamphlet shows a yellow and navy one. Any other ones???


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 12, 2014)

Update on my box: The expected delivery date has been revised from Friday, April 18th to this coming Monday. Phew! I should be getting it before I leave on my trip after all. I did send them an angry email the other day when I saw the box wasn't expected to arrive until next Friday. I'm not sure if they have the ability to upgrade the shipping after it's already left the facility, but I'm most definitely relieved and feeling better about things. I am generally a positive person and I don't like to complain to companies. Come to think of it, this might be the first time I've ever complained directly to a company about anything. I was about to file a complaint with my credit card company, but I'm satisfied now that I'll be getting the box before I leave - even though it was delayed by 11 days past the promised ship date. I think if they had called it a "spring box" or something a little less specific, I wouldn't have been so agitated. I'm sure that I wasn't the only one who bought it with plans of it arriving just in time for a trip. I'm glad the FTC has protections in place to make sure companies are held responsible to their promises. It was very clear in this situation (to me, anyway) that Popsugar was not as proactive as they should have been in keeping people informed and offering alternatives. But, I do respect that Popsugar never called out the vendor who caused the delay, they've been very professional in that regard. I'm going on a 'once in a lifetime' kind of trip that has been *years* in the making. I'm most excited about wearing the bracelets (I love the impact they have stacked together) and the towel. It's great that the towel doubles as a travel blanket and it sounds like the quality of it is great. I've enjoyed Clarks Botanicals samples from other beauty boxes, so I'm sure I'll enjoy it. I wish the clutch had a chain included, but I appreciate the tips other people have offered about ordering one from the designer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd love to see pictures of looks anyone has created with the eye pencil. The colors look beautiful but I'm not sure how to use them. Are they intended to be used together or separate? Maybe the gold can be blended out so ti's more of a base and then use the blue as a liner? Hopefully everyone else gets their boxes earlier than the estimated arrival date. A four day difference is kinda way off, but in a good way!


----------



## sylarana (Apr 12, 2014)

My april box got to me within 2 days this time. Maybe, fedex is getting better? Glad to hear your box will hopefully be on time. Mine just shipped finally. I'm hoping everyone else's as well.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my box today. I got the all navy clutch. What kind of color variations are there??? The pic in the pamphlet shows a yellow and navy one. Any other ones???
when you read the brochure - it lists the two as blue/blue as well as blue/tan so there are no other variations. glad you got your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sadejane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Update on my box: The expected delivery date has been revised from Friday, April 18th to this coming Monday. Phew! I should be getting it before I leave on my trip after all. I did send them an angry email the other day when I saw the box wasn't expected to arrive until next Friday. I'm not sure if they have the ability to upgrade the shipping after it's already left the facility, but I'm most definitely relieved and feeling better about things.

I am generally a positive person and I don't like to complain to companies. Come to think of it, this might be the first time I've ever complained directly to a company about anything. I was about to file a complaint with my credit card company, but I'm satisfied now that I'll be getting the box before I leave - even though it was delayed by 11 days past the promised ship date.

 

My original est. arrival was next Thursday, then it adjusted to Wednesday, and as of last night, it changed to this Tuesday. It's very near my house so I think it'll actually be here on Monday. Since so many people have theirs already, I am just excited to see which clutch I get (kind of hoping for the all navy--saw photos of that one on eBay) and if the bracelets fit my large wrists... I almost never wear bracelets but I really loved the photos of these...

Anyway FedEx Smartpost always posts the est. arrival date as the worst case scenario. Once it's given to FedEx, PS has no control or ability to get them to speed it up.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 12, 2014)

I got my box!!




I got the navy/navy clutch, which is the one I really wanted. Still not sure what I'm going to do with it. Maybe make it a nice pouch to travel with in a larger travel bag. Here it is by itself:



It's darker in person. And I'm loving the bracelets!!!



I paired it up with a simple Swarovski gold crystal bracelet. The taffy is yummy. The mist smells amazing. The bath lotion/gel smells amazing. Towel is super soft. I may use it as a blanket. Still not sure about the eye pencil colors, but breaking out of my routine/trying something new is a good thing. I'm happy! It might be awhile till I purchase another LE box because $100 is steep for me. Quite a splurge. But this box is well curated, and it feels luxurious. . . . did I mention how much I love the bracelets? :0)


----------



## sunsets (Apr 12, 2014)

My est. delivery date is Wed., but it's "in transit" in my city, so hoping it comes Mon.!


----------



## phanne (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I paired it up with a simple Swarovski gold crystal bracelet.

I love that pairing!


----------



## celticjade (Apr 12, 2014)

> I love that pairing!


 Thanks :0)


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 12, 2014)

My box delivery updated from Thursday to Monday...which means I'll probably get it Tuesday. Very excited! Hoping for the tan/navy clutch!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 12, 2014)

I realize this isn't exactly the place for it...but I just discovered subs in December and have been getting a few different ones to see what they're like.  Birchbox "Free for All" came today and I was blown away.  I think I "need" that one.  That makes Petit Vour, PSMH, Graze and Birchbox.  I'm on the fence about FFF and SocialBliss.  I better stop "trying" new stuff!!


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks :0)
I do, too!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 12, 2014)

I received my 2 boxes today.  I really like the items in person.  I opened one box and love the bracelets.  The clutch has a couple marks on it but, I am pretty rough on purses and clutches so it will get other marks along the way.  It is growing no me.  I love the mist and can't wait to try the tropical Lave.  My kids and I tried the taffy and it is was a hit.

LOVE the towel  Oh my goodness is it soft.

Because there were issues with the clutch I decided to check the items in the other box I was going to gift.  Good thing I did.  The second clutch puckers in places.  I decided I should check all the items.  Good thing I did.  The one gold bracelet with the three stones has a tiny chunk out of one of the stones.  I feel bad asking Popsugar for replacements.    

I sent a request to Popsugar.  I am not sure if they will replace the one bracelet and the clutch.  

Do you think I am too picky?  The one on the left is the one that puckers.


----------



## jessrose18 (Apr 12, 2014)

is there a swap/sell thread for this box?  i want to sell the whole box....pm me if interested


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my 2 boxes today.  I really like the items in person.  I opened one box and love the bracelets.  The clutch has a couple marks on it but, I am pretty rough on purses and clutches so it will get other marks along the way.  It is growing no me.  I love the mist and can't wait to try the tropical Lave.  My kids and I tried the taffy and it is was a hit.

LOVE the towel  Oh my goodness is it soft.

Because there were issues with the clutch I decided to check the items in the other box I was going to gift.  Good thing I did.  The second clutch puckers in places.  I decided I should check all the items.  Good thing I did.  The one gold bracelet with the three stones has a tiny chunk out of one of the stones.  I feel bad asking Popsugar for replacements.    

I sent a request to Popsugar.  I am not sure if they will replace the one bracelet and the clutch.  

Do you think I am too picky?  The one on the left is the one that puckers.












I should have added that I am not upset with these defects.  I won't be gifting the entire box.  It gives me an excuse to keep the second towel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I can still gift the other items separately.  If they replace the items I will gift those adding other items.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 12, 2014)

Has anyone had issues with the zipper on the clutch?  Mine seems to be uneven so that when I close it, there is still a gap at the end as the zipper bunches up on one side.  Between this and the (minor) scratches, I think I should contact customer service.  I'm not sure it's enough of a problem to warrant a replacement, though.  

Here is a picture of it:


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone had issues with the zipper on the clutch?  Mine seems to be uneven so that when I close it, there is still a gap at the end as the zipper bunches up on one side.  Between this and the (minor) scratches, I think I should contact customer service.  I'm not sure it's enough of a problem to warrant a replacement, though.  

Here is a picture of it:




I don't consider myself "picky" at all, but not only does it look bad, it's a question of will it stay shut?  I would contact them and send the photo.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LetsGeaux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't consider myself "picky" at all, but not only does it look bad, it's a question of will it stay shut?  I would contact them and send the photo.
Yeah, I just emailed them and sent that picture, as well as another one showing the scratch in the leather (although it doesn't show up very well because of the lighting, but it's still visible).  I'm not picky either, and usually I don't really complain as long as a product seems to be okay.  For something like this that is supposed to be luxury, though, I figure that "okay" shouldn't really be good enough.  I've never had to deal with their CS before, but it seems that people have had good experiences with getting replacement items, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For something like this that is supposed to be luxury, though, I figure that "okay" shouldn't really be good enough.

That's kind of what I was thinking... The bag should at least zip properly and the sewing job appears amateurish, not to standard of a luxury item... If you were shopping in Nordstrom, would you purchase the clutch in that condition?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gcc69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's kind of what I was thinking... The bag should at least zip properly and the sewing job appears amateurish, not to standard of a luxury item... If you were shopping in Nordstrom, would you purchase the clutch in that condition?
Good point.I would never purchase this item.  I turned the clutch inside out and saw the pieces were not lined up correctly.  The sewing was off.  It doesn't say to me...hand sewn.  It says put together in a hurry.  I will say the leather is soft and luxurious.  The blue color is resort like.  So it is a good fit for the theme.  Just wish they would have taken their time putting the clutches together.  With the zipper issue, I think they should definitely replace your clutch.


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've not gotten my box yet and already find it a little disappointing that the clutch isn't lined, like the ones on their website, but I can let that go. I am not sure I will or would be okay with a clutch that looks (from the outside) more like I bought a really cheap knock off from a night market in Thailand though...


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gcc69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's kind of what I was thinking... The bag should at least zip properly and the sewing job appears amateurish, not to standard of a luxury item... If you were shopping in Nordstrom, would you purchase the clutch in that condition?


Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good point.I would never purchase this item.  I turned the clutch inside out and saw the pieces were not lined up correctly.  The sewing was off.  It doesn't say to me...hand sewn.  It says put together in a hurry.  I will say the leather is soft and luxurious.  The blue color is resort like.  So it is a good fit for the theme.  Just wish they would have taken their time putting the clutches together.  With the zipper issue, I think they should definitely replace your clutch.

Agreed.  I turned it inside out too.  The leather pieces are cut unevenly, and the seams don't line up.  It's disappointing.  Yes, the leather is very nice.  But if this is an up and coming company that is trying to promote their high end items, I think they should have put more effort into these bags.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

didn't they only call the first holiday box a "luxury" box?all these other ones have been "special edition".that being said,i hope my clutchs zipper isn't wonky.i would definitely ask for a replacement for that!scratches i can deal with,but the closing mechanism,not so much.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  didn't they only call the first holiday box a "luxury" box?all these other ones have been "special edition".that being said,i hope my clutchs zipper isn't wonky.i would definitely ask for a replacement for that!scratches i can deal with,but the closing mechanism,not so much.
That may be true but they still charge $100 instead of $40, so the items should be more high end or their should be more items than the monthly box.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That may be true but they still charge $100 instead of $40, so the items should be more high end or their should be more items than the monthly box.
i totally agree.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 12, 2014)

I haven't received my box, but so far the clutches don't impress me that much. They look more like a travel cosmetics pouch than a clutch. Would be much better with lining or the chain and if the chain is so cheap via the company, I really don't get why they didn't include it?

As for reclamation of errors .. if it is something that would have made me put the product back on the shelf and not buy it or choose another, then, I'd contact them about a replacement. If it's something I wouldn't have noticed in a store and no one will see with a little use, then I'd feel over the top pointing it out. Like e.g. a small scratch on something that will get scratched quickly anyways. Or a small mistake in an area that is not visible. And of course, everyone is different in what bothers them.

The misaligned zipper would be something that bothers me. The dent in one pearl which is uneven anyways probably not.


----------



## avamad (Apr 12, 2014)

I love the clutch. No scratches and zipper works great. But after using it for two hours I noticed the letters are rubbing off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 12, 2014)

I guess I am probably being too picky.  A zipper malfunction is really a replacement deal.  

I am sure as time goes on we will hear about zippers breaking and holes in the bags from the stitching coming out.  

So I think I am going to gift the second box by combining the best of the two.  I will take the better of the clutches even though it has a blue mark on it and a big scratch.  It just lays better and works as a clutch better.  And I will gift the first boxes bracelets.  I am kind of bummed to give up the better set.  But, I know that someone will notice with the person I gift it to.  I won't use the clutch as a clutch but, more as a bag to put inside something else.  And think I will wear the bracelets at night so no one will notice the defect.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *avamad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the clutch. No scratches and zipper works great. But after using it for two hours I noticed the letters are rubbing off





Looking at the lettering, I kind of figured it would wear off.  I am surprised that it started wearing off so quickly.  On the one clutch (the one I am keeping for myself) the lettering came with the lettering off the upper part of the "D"


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think I am going to use the clutch as a makeup bag to put inside of purse. It's an expensive purse so I want a makeup bag that looks good. I hope it works for that purpose. My box will be here by Wednesday.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 12, 2014)

Honestly, I think I would like the clutch much better with the lettering worn off, but that's just my preference for unbranded stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Apr 12, 2014)

If it is something that will make you unhappy, Mrs30009, then I'd talk to them. They are usually very helpful with replacements. The worst that could happen is them saying no. You know? I'm hoping my letteRing comes off quickly.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If it is something that will make you unhappy, Mrs30009, then I'd talk to them. They are usually very helpful with replacements. The worst that could happen is them saying no. You know?

I'm hoping my letteRing comes off quickly.
Maybe we can all find a dual purpose and use the lettering that is rubbing off as makeupâ€¦â€¦.gold highlighter, anyone?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looking at the lettering, I kind of figured it would wear off.  I am surprised that it started wearing off so quickly.  On the one clutch (the one I am keeping for myself) the lettering came with the lettering off the upper part of the "D"
I personally think it adds to the character


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I personally think it adds to the character
I agree.  It makes each bag unique.  It just surprises me because I would think the designer would want something to last longer.  It is free advertising for them.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunsets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe we can all find a dual purpose and use the lettering that is rubbing off as makeupâ€¦â€¦.gold highlighter, anyone?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ha! Ha!


----------



## junkiejk (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone had issues with the zipper on the clutch?  Mine seems to be uneven so that when I close it, there is still a gap at the end as the zipper bunches up on one side.  Between this and the (minor) scratches, I think I should contact customer service.  I'm not sure it's enough of a problem to warrant a replacement, though.

Here is a picture of it:





 Baublesntreats you certainly do have a situation that warrants replacement.  This is not first quality and no one would purchase a clutch in that condition unless it was terribly reduced in priced and noted as a "second".  Just my opinion.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 14, 2014)

I think my box will arrive tomorrow. C'mon Monday!! 

I just returned from vacation today (the one that I wanted the box for). If it does ever arrive, I'm going to _escape _into a home vacay with the contents of this box.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 Baublesntreats you certainly do have a situation that warrants replacement.  This is not first quality and no one would purchase a clutch in that condition unless it was terribly reduced in priced and noted as a "second".  Just my opinion.
agreed.

got my box today. unimpressed with the clutch, seems rushed production, lots of thread &amp; fabric bits stuck to it...several of my PS items were not as carefully wrapped as my other LE box (so nit picky but it did tip me off to their delivery delays)

i'm loving the bracelets, taffy (uh, what taffy? it seems to have disappeared), body wash &amp; towel. trading to be happier otherwise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsets (Apr 14, 2014)

Love the smell of the Clark's spray and Epicuren Lave and I think the spray would be a perfect mist to use on a dry airplane.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Received my box today and I love everything but the clutch! The pull portion wasn't even fully cut out. The zipper was so bad and the stitching on the side wasn't even close to being even. At least everything else was awesome! I emailed them to see about a replacement because their excuse on holding up the boxes was an issue with one item. I want the same quality as the first boxes sent out! This is the first time I have ever had an issue with the quality of a product, from popsugar, so i am not sure what will happen.


----------



## AMaas (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my box today and I love everything but the clutch! The pull portion wasn't even fully cut out. The zipper was so bad and the stitching on the side wasn't even close to being even. At least everything else was awesome! I emailed them to see about a replacement because their excuse on holding up the boxes was an issue with one item. I want the same quality as the first boxes sent out! This is the first time I have ever had an issue with the quality of a product, from popsugar, so i am not sure what will happen.
I had the same issue with my clutch.  It looks like they used children's safety scissors on it.  Let us know if you hear back from them!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got an email back from customer service.  They apologized for sending me a defective clutch and said they were working with the vendor to send me a replacement.  They said they would let me know "when a resolution is made."  FWIW, my box was one of the ones sent out early (it shipped on 3/31).  So, while this particular vendor may have been the one holding up the shipments, I don't think the quality issues with the clutch are only in the ones in the delayed boxes.  Mine definitely looks like it was put together in a hurry.  I hope that if the company is sending out replacements that they are better quality this time around.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 14, 2014)

I got my box on Saturday (three days ahead of FedEx's scheduled delivery date which was shocking).  I got the navy / tan variation which I am happy with!  LOVE the stack.  LOVE.


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 14, 2014)

Is the bracelet real turquoise? It looks like dyed howlite.


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 14, 2014)

How much was this box?


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 14, 2014)

> How much was this box?


 $100.00


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 14, 2014)

I got my box today. Liked the taffy and towel, and I think I'll like the mist and body wash. I would've REALLY liked the bracelets, but I have large wrists so unfortunately they don't look very good on me.

I was hoping for the all navy clutch, but I got the blue/tan one. The leather looks dirty and kind of weird--the majority of it looks okay but then one end looks like it was stretched and made smooth.And the zipper is doing pretty much the same thing as Baublesntreats' even though the sewing otherwise looks basically okay...


----------



## janaelisa (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm also unimpressed with the clutch, it just looks so sloppy and as they say on Project Runway "inexpensive."

But the rest of the stuff's pretty awesome. The towel is everything I dreamed of and the body wash smells sooooooo good. I'm looking forward to my after-dinner taffy! The bracelets are gorgeous and look very well made, unfortunately they don't fit my giant wrists so I'll head over to the trade thread.


----------



## Lunalena (Apr 14, 2014)

Finally got my box today! I was so happy to see i got the all navy clutch i was hoping for but was disappointed on how poorly put together it was. The zipper is uneven and does not close all the way.


----------



## Lunalena (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lunalena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my box today! I was so happy to see i got the all navy clutch i was hoping for but was disappointed on how poorly put together it was. The zipper is uneven and does not close all the way.


Mine had the same problem.  I contacted Popsugar customer service, and they said they were working on getting me a replacement from the company.  If you send them this picture, I'm sure they will do the same for you.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 14, 2014)

I enjoyed receiving my box- pretty much loved everything, except the clutch. It had such promise &amp; I was super excited about it but the problem like most have said, it just looks cheap- what a shame bc I loved the navy tan combo! Clutch Review- The quality of the materials seem high but there seems to be a lack of quality when it comes to the workmanship. I feel pretty bad for the company- it seems that they lacked quality control. It's unfortunate that the company is not receiving positive feedback- Im sure the point of the venture was to create positive brand awareness. Hopefully, they can redeem themselves by stepping up their CS.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 15, 2014)

> Is the bracelet real turquoise? It looks like dyed howlite.Â


 That's what I've been wondering. Does anybody know. I've warn it a couple times, and accidentally got water on it. I'm starting to see slight discoloration on some consistent spots, like slight red/brown, but I don't know if it's my imagination.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 15, 2014)

I got my box today as well. And like everyone else, I am disappointed in the clutch. It looks rushed and poorly constructed. Am I the only one who is bothered that it doesn't have a lining? I would think that a brand that is trying to make it in the high class industry of bags would put a liner in their clutch. Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with this box. The bracelets are very pretty and I'm digging the lave (it might even be what I'm most excited about! ha!)


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


$100.00

Darn. I wish I had the budget. I'm tempted but I just saw the spoiler for the Socialbliss Style Box. Its $39 for a $200 value box this month.  I love getting bags. I love these both!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't received my LE box yet. And I'm not super mad about it or anything. But even though I've bought every LE box (except Neiman Marcus) I think I'm done with the LEs for a while. Regular monthly PS is good enough for me. Also, I had a look at the early review for the April social bliss box and that box in its entirety is better than this box in its entirety. And that includes the quality of the items. Competition is a good thing, maybe PS will be forced to up their game.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Has anyone revived the chain yet? I'm debating ordering one but wanted to see the length and what it looked like before I ordered


----------



## kvanhat (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone revived the chain yet? I'm debating ordering one but wanted to see the length and what it looked like before I ordered
I ordered the chain early last week and my card was already charged, so I'm hoping I get it soon. I haven't heard back that it was shipped, but I'm hoping they just sent it and didn't contact me. I can post pictures when I get it and give you more information about length.

I know everyone is upset about the quality of the clutch, but I actually love it! I do wish it was lined, but otherwise I think it is different and very chic. I can't wait to get the chain because I think it will give it the detail it is currently lacking.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Darn. I wish I had the budget. I'm tempted but I just saw the spoiler for the Socialbliss Style Box. Its $39 for a $200 value box this month.  I love getting bags. I love these both!
OT, but I just bought the socialbliss box...that purse is amazing!


----------



## ivorwenlindorie (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So they ended up giving me the refund but I received an email saying that my subscription with them has been cancelled. Do they mean the LE box or my monthly? I still had 3 free months on my monthly so I hope it doesn't mean that they're cancelling after I've given them 5 referrals, that wouldn't be fair at all!

Ah man, Did you have any update on this? I think I'd be quite angry, and it almost seems like a spiteful thing to do. (If it was done on purpose)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my 2 boxes today.  I really like the items in person.  I opened one box and love the bracelets.  The clutch has a couple marks on it but, I am pretty rough on purses and clutches so it will get other marks along the way.  It is growing no me.  I love the mist and can't wait to try the tropical Lave.  My kids and I tried the taffy and it is was a hit.

LOVE the towel  Oh my goodness is it soft.

Because there were issues with the clutch I decided to check the items in the other box I was going to gift.  Good thing I did.  The second clutch puckers in places.  I decided I should check all the items.  Good thing I did.  The one gold bracelet with the three stones has a tiny chunk out of one of the stones.  I feel bad asking Popsugar for replacements.    

I sent a request to Popsugar.  I am not sure if they will replace the one bracelet and the clutch.  

Do you think I am too picky?  The one on the left is the one that puckers.












I think it's fair to ask for replacement.  I know this is really delayed, sorry. These are supposed to be high end items, and I wouldn't even be likely to buy not expensive items with these issues. You can find bags in Target that are sewn better than that. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone had issues with the zipper on the clutch?  Mine seems to be uneven so that when I close it, there is still a gap at the end as the zipper bunches up on one side.  Between this and the (minor) scratches, I think I should contact customer service.  I'm not sure it's enough of a problem to warrant a replacement, though.  

Here is a picture of it:




IMO a bag that has a supposed value of $200 shouldn't have a zipper issue, and I'd request a replacement. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I am going to use the clutch as a makeup bag to put inside of purse. It's an expensive purse so I want a makeup bag that looks good. I hope it works for that purpose. My box will be here by Wednesday.
I think this is a good idea, I don't ever take my makeup with me in my purse though. Is that weird?

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my box today and I love everything but the clutch! The pull portion wasn't even fully cut out. The zipper was so bad and the stitching on the side wasn't even close to being even. At least everything else was awesome! I emailed them to see about a replacement because their excuse on holding up the boxes was an issue with one item. I want the same quality as the first boxes sent out! This is the first time I have ever had an issue with the quality of a product, from popsugar, so i am not sure what will happen.
I'd be really interested in seeing pictures of this. I think I'd be pretty frustrated. I'd also wonder how that made it though Quality Assurance at both the manufacturer and popsugar. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box on Saturday (three days ahead of FedEx's scheduled delivery date which was shocking).  I got the navy / tan variation which I am happy with!  LOVE the stack.  LOVE.



Yay! Happy for you. Favorite item from it? 

Quote: Originally Posted by *katyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today as well. And like everyone else, I am disappointed in the clutch. It looks rushed and poorly constructed. Am I the only one who is bothered that it doesn't have a lining? I would think that a brand that is trying to make it in the high class industry of bags would put a liner in their clutch. Otherwise, I'm pretty happy with this box. The bracelets are very pretty and I'm digging the lave (it might even be what I'm most excited about! ha!)
Mine is coming today. (hopefully, it arrived in my town this morning.) I don't understand the concept of an unlined bag. I'd never buy one. I'm still looking forward to the clutch though and I'm hoping that mine doesn't have issues.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got my box and the first thing I pulled out was the clutch since so many people were having issues... I wanted to make sure everything was OK with it b/c I'd rather address any problems sooner rather than later.

The good news: I got the tan/blue and the zipper is in tact and working fine.

The bad news: The sewing is all wonky. The leather portion is sewn unevenly. The right side is sewn straight down and the left side is at an angle.

I dunno. It's a little disappointing. I know that my bag doesn't have major issues like the others that people have received but it's a bummer. For a bag that retails for so much, you'd think the quality would be better...and lined. The other clutches on their website are lined. Based on this "sample" I'd never order a bag from this designer. I wish I had not ordered the chain for the clutch now. I'm debating just emailing the designer directly expressing my concerns/disappointment.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box and the first thing I pulled out was the clutch since so many people were having issues... I wanted to make sure everything was OK with it b/c I'd rather address any problems sooner rather than later.

The good news: I got the tan/blue and the zipper is in tact and working fine.

The bad news: The sewing is all wonky. The leather portion is sewn unevenly. The right side is sewn straight down and the left side is at an angle.

I dunno. It's a little disappointing. I know that my bag doesn't have major issues like the others that people have received but it's a bummer. For a bag that retails for so much, you'd think the quality would be better...and lined. The other clutches on their website are lined. Based on this "sample" I'd never order a bag from this designer. I wish I had not ordered the chain for the clutch now. I'm debating just emailing the designer directly expressing my concerns/disappointment.



I 
I agree with the posts on the quality of the clutch.  I like it, overall, and my zipper works fine, but my zipper pull is cut unevenly with no real finish.  The thread lines don't match the shape of the pull.  It's not enough for me to contact anyone, but it's a lesson learned to me that these "special edition" items in boxes like this, can be unpredictable.  It's obvious that this item was rushed to finish.  I also agree that a liner inside would be nice.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Ah man, Did you have any update on this? I think I'd be quite angry, and it almost seems like a spiteful thing to do. (If it was done on purpose) I think it's fair to ask for replacement. Â I know this is really delayed, sorry. These are supposed to be high end items, and I wouldn't even be likely to buy not expensive items with these issues. You can find bags in Target that are sewn better than that.Â  IMO a bag that has a supposed value of $200 shouldn't have a zipper issue, and I'd request a replacement.Â  I think this is a good idea, I don't ever take my makeup with me in my purse though. Is that weird? I'd be really interested in seeing pictures of this. I think I'd be pretty frustrated. I'd also wonder how that made it though Quality Assurance at both the manufacturer and popsugar.Â  Yay! Happy for you. Favorite item from it?Â  Mine is coming today. (hopefully, it arrived in my town this morning.) I don't understand the concept of an unlined bag. I'd never buy one. I'm still looking forward to the clutch though and I'm hoping that mine doesn't have issues.Â


 Here's my pics:




[/img][/img][/img]


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## naturalactions (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh man...all these clutch stories/photo are making me nervous! My box is suppose to arrive today and I am already looking up tutorials on how to add a liner. It may be too much work though...especially if the bag is poorly constructed in the first place.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 15, 2014)

Got my box as well. I really can't complain about Smartpost this month ... they were super fast for both the April and this box. Still taking the Sacramento detour, but no unnecessary driving around Sacramento for days.

I love everything in the box except for the "clutch". There is no way I am calling that a clutch. It's a travel pouch perhaps and I will use it as that. To keep things like passports and documents while travelling e.g. .. I wouldn't even think about using it as a clutch ever. It just looks really cheap .. both in design as well as in manufacturing. My zipper looks exactly like yours feisty. Honestly, it takes just 5 minutes or so to do a better cut out of that leaf shape! And it also closes unevenly, but I found that you can pull the zipper out from under that little cover as it's completely open and loose in there. And then you can push it back in towards the sides so the clutch can close properly under the cover. Of course it's never properly closed as there is no "end" to the zipper. It's just cut off. Really terribly done.

I'm suspecting that is also where the delays stem from .. them having to finish the clutches in a hurry. Maybe, popsugar had other ones and they were even worse, so they decided not to send them out to customers? But, then who knows?

And what bothers me the most .. I got the all navy one and the two leather parts are not the same color. The one with the letters is a true navy color like the canvas part, the back one is more a lavender color. Looks rather weird to me. But, maybe I'm too picky on that.

Anyone else with an all navy out there? Were your leather parts the same color or different?

I'm not sure if I should contact them about that on top of everything else they have going on right now? And given how badly done most of the clutches seem to be, it's not like I'm hoping for a better one out there. I'm certainly not planning on buying anything from that company ever.

But, to finish on a good note: I LOVE the bracelets (not real turquoise imo) and towel. I love the eyeliner!!! I love the facial mist. Haven't tried the lave, but I'm sure it'll be wonderful. And the taffy is pretty much gone already. All that is easily worth the $100 I paid in my eyes. So, while i am disappointed with the clutch and even more disappointed with the way the delay problems were handled by PS, I am still happy with the box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 15, 2014)

Just got the notice that my box came today. I'm a little nervous about the clutch but honestly 99% of my wardrobe is black so I'm not sure if I would have used it anyway.  Still, it's a bummer that I might not be able to re-gift it with a clear conscience.  Other than that, I am SO EXCITED to get home and play with my goodies!!! I plan to immediately shower so I can test out the towel, body wash, and face mist, and am planning tomorrow's outfit around the bracelets.  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm teaching myself how to sew.  These photos of the bags people are posting look like my sewing projects. I considered buying a purse from this brand, but no way I would now, given the quality for the price


----------



## sylarana (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes .. that pretty much sums it up. It looks and feels like a sewing project of someone just learning to sow .. not by any means a designer purse that you'd sell. Here are pics of my zipper and the color difference


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 15, 2014)

I finally took photos--you can see the same zipper issue and how wonky the pull was sewn. The other photo of the leather... you can see a nick in the leather and you can kind of see how the front and back are different shades and that the front piece is dirty.


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 15, 2014)

I just emailed them the photos. Has anyone gotten any kind of response with a concrete offer or solution to the issues with their clutch? I recall their saying they were trying to work out something with the vender but I don't remember seeing anything since. It's one thing if they sent a clutch that I simply didn't like (that was my gamble when buying a box like this) but it's another to send something that would simply be embarrassing to carry!


----------



## Lunalena (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gcc69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just emailed them the photos. Has anyone gotten any kind of response with a concrete offer or solution to the issues with their clutch? I recall their saying they were trying to work out something with the vender but I don't remember seeing anything since. It's one thing if they sent a clutch that I simply didn't like (that was my gamble when buying a box like this) but it's another to send something that would simply be embarrassing to carry!
I just got an reply a few minutes ago they said:

Thank you for your email and we would like to apologize that you received a damaged R.B. of McD Clutch! We would be more than happy to send you a replacement and we hope you enjoy it!

Cheers,

POPSUGAR Support


----------



## phanne (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gcc69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just emailed them the photos. Has anyone gotten any kind of response with a concrete offer or solution to the issues with their clutch? I recall their saying they were trying to work out something with the vender but I don't remember seeing anything since. It's one thing if they sent a clutch that I simply didn't like (that was my gamble when buying a box like this) but it's another to send something that would simply be embarrassing to carry!
I just got this:

Thanks for reaching out! We would be more than happy to send you a replacement! To ensure that you are receiving a pristine clutch, we will be sending the all navy version. It is the same brand and same bag, but rather than navy/tan, it will be all navy. Please let us know if you have any additional questions! We'll be shipping it off shortly!

I take back what I said about their support! Some of them are truly wonderful (although whoever I was dealing with before was not)


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 15, 2014)

I received an email that said they were reviewing it and would get back to me. I offered to send the damage one back if they would send me one that actually was put together correctly. I explained I understood that they did not make this product but that they approved it to be sent out! Probably not the best move on their part after the long delay.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 

holy f***balls that's atrocious! i can't stand picky assed complaints, and this maam is no picky complaint! that is just piss poor.


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I got lucky - beyond some minor puckering - my clutch seems to be in good shape. I agree, it would be nicer if it was lined, but I'll still use it for as long as it lasts.

Waiting to see a picture of someone who got the chain - I'm going to try one I have out - but I think its going to be too big.


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 15, 2014)

I would prefer the all blue one and would be happy if they were to send that instead.

If I got that one, I would also be interested in getting the chain (I too would like to see a photo of the additional chain once someone receives it!). The chain strap with the all blue/navy clutch would look nice, dress it up a bit (I'm visualizing that youtube video someone posted awhile ago), but the two-tone blue/tan clutch looks a bit more casual to me, and I don't think that the chain strap would compliment it as much...


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can honestly say I ordered all the LE boxes and this is the first time I have ever had anything like this. They did email me back, a nice email and apologized for the construction and are sending me the all blue one. So crossing my fingers that it works out!


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone who is getting a replacement bag looking to unload their slightly damaged one on the cheap? or trade? lemme know

edit: nevermind, I found one on eBay.  I expected these to go for a lot more considering its supposed to be a $280 clutch/pouch.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I'm going to send them an email. I know mine isn't the worst but it's so disappointing and looks like an arts and crafts project and rushed that I'm bringing this to their attention. Even if nothing is done to benefit me, maybe they will do a better job next time.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can honestly say I ordered all the LE boxes and this is the first time I have ever had anything like this. They did email me back, a nice email and apologized for the construction and are sending me the all blue one. So crossing my fingers that it works out!
well thats good! ps customer service is as far as i know very accommodating.(let's not talk about all that other stuff) i hope you get a brand new one,sounds like you will!l


----------



## sunsets (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 


That's about how my zipper pull looks.  I'm thinking about using my own scissors to trim it and make it look even. *sigh*


----------



## sunsets (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the notice that my box came today. I'm a little nervous about the clutch but honestly 99% of my wardrobe is black so I'm not sure if I would have used it anyway.  Still, it's a bummer that I might not be able to re-gift it with a clear conscience.  Other than that, I am SO EXCITED to get home and play with my goodies!!! I plan to immediately shower so I can test out the towel, body wash, and face mist, and am planning tomorrow's outfit around the bracelets.  WOOHOO!!!                
 
I love the body wash (tropical pineapple-coconut) and spray!!  Hope you like your box, too!


----------



## sylarana (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thinking about doing that as well (cutting around myself). But, the tip of the leaf on one side was cut off with mine .. and I don't know if I'd be able to cut closer to the stitching without making it worse?









Anyways, I wrote them an email about the lavender color .. it's simply not a navy/navy clutch and it looks weird being like that on just one side. So, I'm hoping I can exchange it. I doubt they'd just send out an additional one without asking for a return of the one we already got.

I've never complained to them about anything either and have gotten most of the LE and regular boxes. So far, there were only minor issues. Right now, the shopping bag of my fall LE edition is coming apart at one side .. which is disappointing after just 6 months (though I do use it frequently). But, that's certainly not PS fault as it was in perfect condition when I got it. Otherwise, there was never anything that would make me contact them. Never any missing items or problem with leaks or anything .. really. Which is why until this box, I've always been very happy with them.

The socialbliss boxes don't appeal to me at all for some reason. Not my style I guess.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 15, 2014)

I clipped a bracelet I got from Anthro on my clutch and I think it takes it up a notch. I'm wearing a blue dress to a wedding next month and I think I this will be perfect. I love everything in this box! Did you see the body wash can be used as SHAMPOO? I'm about to try that tomorrow! I'm sad it took forever to arrive but overall I'm pleased. I ordered two boxes so have some lovely duplicates that I may it may not gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 15, 2014)

This is the reply I got from customer service yesterday about my clutch:

Thanks for reaching out and we apologize that you received a damaged R.B. of McD Clutch! We are currently working with the vendor in order to send you a replacement! We will reach back out shortly once a resolution is made! Thank you for your patience!

Best,

POPSUGAR Support

Hmm...I hope they get back to me soon, especially since other people seem to be getting their replacements shipped already.  I'm totally fine with getting the all navy clutch.  I just hope they are going to send one to me!


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I clipped a bracelet I got from Anthro on my clutch and I think it takes it up a notch. I'm wearing a blue dress to a wedding next month and I think I this will be perfect.
I love everything in this box! Did you see the body wash can be used as SHAMPOO? I'm about to try that tomorrow! I'm sad it took forever to arrive but overall I'm pleased. I ordered two boxes so have some lovely duplicates that I may it may not gift.




That looks really good!


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 16, 2014)

Not to be a Debbie downer but I suspect the replacements of the clutch will have similar issues, it seems to be a widespread issue not just a few damaged clutches. I got the all blue one and same issues, I don't think I will even bother....sigh


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to be a Debbie downer but I suspect the replacements of the clutch will have similar issues, it seems to be a widespread issue not just a few damaged clutches. I got the all blue one and same issues, I don't think I will even bother....sigh
Maybe now that the boxes are already shipped they won't be so rushed.  I suspect they were rushing to meet a deadline they couldn't make, and that's why lots of the boxes were late.  Also, hopefully now Popsugar will look them over more before mailing the replacements out!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I clipped a bracelet I got from Anthro on my clutch and I think it takes it up a notch. I'm wearing a blue dress to a wedding next month and I think I this will be perfect.
I love everything in this box! Did you see the body wash can be used as SHAMPOO? I'm about to try that tomorrow! I'm sad it took forever to arrive but overall I'm pleased. I ordered two boxes so have some lovely duplicates that I may it may not gift.




That looks beautiful! I love the clutch too. I ordered the bicycle chain from the company and I think it will be a great addition. I feel bad for the people who has issues with their clutches, but mine looks very nice, so hopefully the replacements will be better. It would have been even better if they had included the chain and lined it, but I don't mind it the way it is. It definitely has a handmade quality to it. reminds me of a lot of items I see at Anthropologie, Urban Outfitters or the boutique shops that sell indie designs. It kind of reminds me of my Clare Vivier clutch.

The towel is AMAZING! I almost wish I had ordered two boxes so I would have another. It is bigger, softer and way prettier than I had anticipated.

I love the face mist. I am a lover of face mists in general and this one is particularly luxe, feels nice on the skin and smells lovey.

The Lav and eyeliner are nice touches. I didn't really need more beauty items and I wish they had only included maybe one or two instead of three, but they are all very nice and well thought out.

The bracelets - WOW. Love them, love them, love them. I traded for an extra set and they look incredible double stacked. I think I'll be wearing them all summer long.

The candy - what a perfect addition. We always get taffy when we go to the Oregon coast, so this was fitting.

Overall, the box was a hit for me. My April box came today too, and I almost didn't know which one to open first! I was so excited I couldn't wait to get home and opened them both in my car..haha. I'm hoping that Popsugar keeps up the quality of the monthly boxes. I think that last two have been fantastic.


----------



## phanne (Apr 16, 2014)

I had no intention of complaining it wasn't that distracting, but while I was playing around with it in front of the mirror I noticed that the exposed zipper snagged on my ikart scarf! If I had been anywhere not directly looking at myself, that scarf would be ruined.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I recommend playing around with it so you know what to expect. ETA: It wasn't my ikart scarf that it snagged on, it was another light weight scarf. I forgot I tried on both.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 16, 2014)

> Not to be a Debbie downer but I suspect the replacements of the clutch will have similar issues, it seems to be a widespread issue not just a few damaged clutches. I got the all blue one and same issues, I don't think I will even bother....sigh


 I agree. They are sending me a replacement, but I'm not really expecting much of an improvement regarding the zipper. If it's just the pull, I can cut it off and use something else .. But, I was truly bothered by the difference in the leather color .. it's the first thing I noticed when taking the clutch out of ours wrapping. So, as long as I'm getting a true all navy one or navy/tan I'm going to be very happy.


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 16, 2014)

I got an email from PS today saying they'd send a replacement but didn't mention if it were the all blue or the two-toned clutch or how long it'd take. As someone else mentioned, I am hoping that now that the boxes have shipped, perhaps they will do a better job constructing the clutch and send a decent one...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I got an email from PS today saying they'd send a replacement but didn't mention if it were the all blue or the two-toned clutch or how long it'd take. As someone else mentioned, I am hoping that now that the boxes have shipped, perhaps they will do a better job constructing the clutch and send a decent one...


 I got an email too and they said they would be all Navy.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm also supposed to be receiving a replacement and I agree with all of the above comments. They didn't mention what cold the replacement would be but I'm impressed with their customer service and looking forward to the replacement.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my 2 boxes today.  I really like the items in person.  I opened one box and love the bracelets.  The clutch has a couple marks on it but, I am pretty rough on purses and clutches so it will get other marks along the way.  It is growing no me.  I love the mist and can't wait to try the tropical Lave.  My kids and I tried the taffy and it is was a hit.

LOVE the towel  Oh my goodness is it soft.

Because there were issues with the clutch I decided to check the items in the other box I was going to gift.  Good thing I did.  The second clutch puckers in places.  I decided I should check all the items.  Good thing I did.  The one gold bracelet with the three stones has a tiny chunk out of one of the stones.  I feel bad asking Popsugar for replacements.    

  











I received the twins of your boxes (quads?). I am amazed at the poor quality of these clutches. It looks like they were hand stitched by a drunk. Both of mine have two different leathers on them, so the front looks different from the back. Lettering is already rubbing off, zippers don't close, tabs on the zipper aren't evenly finished, side seams don't line up. And one of my bracelets has the same stone with a chunk missing. I am shocked that these clutches came from a high-end designer. When I took a few semesters of fashion design in undergrad I wouldn't have been allowed to turn something in that shoddily made for my first project.

These boxes plus the leaking hand soap in my April one have made up my mind about canceling PS. It has had such a steep drop in quality since November (Michael Stars scarf) and with Social Bliss destroying PS in every regard I'm going to stick with them and save ~40$/month.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think I'll purchase a PS Special Edition box again.  I did like everything, but the delay and the cheaply made clutch, made it not all that worth it.  I do think the value was good.  But, I'd rather just buy the few items that I really like once the box comes out (because ladies are always selling and trading afterward).  I'm totally wary of "made just for Pop Sugar/special edition" items like the clutch now.  Seems like it's such a gamble on what the final product is going to look like. Obviously, these "special" clutches for us are a major step down from what RB of McD usually make.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 16, 2014)

> I received the twins of your boxes (quads?). I am amazed at the poor quality of these clutches. It looks like they were hand stitched by a drunk. Both of mine have two different leathers on them, so the front looks different from the back. Lettering is already rubbing off, zippers don't close, tabs on the zipper aren't evenly finished, side seams don't line up. And one of my bracelets has the same stone with a chunk missing. I am shocked that these clutches came from a high-end designer. When I took a few semesters of fashion design in undergrad I wouldn't have been allowed to turn something in that shoddily made for my first project. These boxes plus the leaking hand soap in my April one have made up my mind about canceling PS. It has had such a steep drop in quality since November (Michael Stars scarf) and with Social Bliss destroying PS in every regard I'm going to stick with them and save ~40$/month.


 Wow, that's not even what I'd call a second in quality. So sorry you recieved what is surely something that should have ended up in the round file (trash). I am shocked. I think we all signed up for this box with just a bit more expectations than a regular PopSugar box. I really enjoyed March's box and am looking forward to Aprils (if it ever gets out of the clutches of the mail system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I am supposed to finally get my resort box tomorrow. And I really think that the March and April boxes seem to have better quality, curation, overall usability and enjoyability than this resort box does. I feel saddened that I paid well over twice as much for this "special" box. For what began as a special treat for ourselves or a friend has turned into a headache for so many.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

The clutch is a dud. Is it even worth bothering for a replacement? I really love everything else though. I washed my hair with the body wash and it's fantastic. I love that I have 2 towels and 2 sets of bracelets to stack. And that face mist rules. I'll be using that in Vegas soon enough. Not to mention the taffy! Sheesh! I may actually seek that one out to repurchase!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm getting a replacement clutch from PS in navy--I'm happy with the resolution.

I feel like overall sisco berluti (who normally make more expensive bracelets) did a better job for this PS box than RB of McD, who sacrificed quality to get their name out there. A simple, well-made, all-linen navy clutch might have been a smarter bet if they wanted to cut costs on materials...imo.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I received the twins of your boxes (quads?). I am amazed at the poor quality of these clutches. It looks like they were hand stitched by a drunk. Both of mine have two different leathers on them, so the front looks different from the back. Lettering is already rubbing off, zippers don't close, tabs on the zipper aren't evenly finished, side seams don't line up. And one of my bracelets has the same stone with a chunk missing. I am shocked that these clutches came from a high-end designer. When I took a few semesters of fashion design in undergrad I wouldn't have been allowed to turn something in that shoddily made for my first project.

These boxes plus the leaking hand soap in my April one have made up my mind about canceling PS. It has had such a steep drop in quality since November (Michael Stars scarf) and with Social Bliss destroying PS in every regard I'm going to stick with them and save ~40$/month.












Oh I am so sorry with your experience at PS.  So frustrating to have not have PS check the quality of the items before they were sent.  I am surprised to that the designer would have ok'd these clutches to be sent out.  Have you contacted PS?  They are really good about replacing items.  One of my boxes is for me and I will never use the clutch in the way it is supposed to be used so I only asked to replace one of them.  Looking at it again it had the two different colors on the leather too.  Having these defective clutches does take away from the rest of the box.  I really love the towels.  So your twins (quadruplet) set is awesome.  Do you like anything in the box?

I do think that Social Bliss is great.  Loving the curation of their boxes.  And with the last bag they gave the offer to send a strap for the purse.  And it was sent out pretty quick.


----------



## Babs28 (Apr 17, 2014)

This is my bag. I was one of the first to receive my box.













The zipper doesn't close all the way and the right side isn't sewn so it lays flat. It puckers so when I put it  down on a flat surface and try to smooth it down, it pulls in and up making the bag look weird and cheap. I also think I have two different types of leather. The front with the letters is the "nicer" softer leather. The back piece is harder and pebbled.  There is also ink just outside of the seams.

Don't even get me started on not having a liner!!!! 

A good friend of mine has a "real" #2 from this company. The bag is AMAZING.  It's beautiful. The leather is supple and had not a single mark on it when she received it. The "real" thing is truly a work of art with fine craftsmanship.  Sadly, these aren't even close to what the real one is like.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 17, 2014)

Have any of you contacted R.B of McD about the bag?  I wonder what they have to say about it.  I know you would need to go to popsugar for a replacement but the manufacturer might have some answers?


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /t/140919/popsugar-special-edition-resort-box/1380#post_2339676

Oh I am so sorry with your experience at PS.  So frustrating to have not have PS check the quality of the items before they were sent.  I am surprised to that the designer would have ok'd these clutches to be sent out.  Have you contacted PS?  They are really good about replacing items.  One of my boxes is for me and I will never use the clutch in the way it is supposed to be used so I only asked to replace one of them.  Looking at it again it had the two different colors on the leather too.  Having these defective clutches does take away from the rest of the box.  I really love the towels.  So your twins (quadruplet) set is awesome.  Do you like anything in the box?

I do think that Social Bliss is great.  Loving the curation of their boxes.  And with the last bag they gave the offer to send a strap for the purse.  And it was sent out pretty quick.

Aw thanks  I sent PS a dozen photos last night of all the different quality issues on both clutches and bracelet. I requested that I not get replacement clutches as the quality is atrocious and that other things should be sent instead. This happened previously with the Gorjana jewelry rolls (February?). Numerous factory defects with the zippers, snags, the leather color staining the fabric and when people were sent replacements some of those rolls had issues too. 

I liked the theme of the box; I'm a huge beach bum at heart despite living in Chicago. I didn't like the execution. 

Hits:

-Towel

-Mist

-Gel

-Taffy

Misses:

-Eyeliner - This color combo is one that most people will not wear on any sort of regular basis, the Santigold collection has some very nice lipglosses and eyeshadows which would have been more useful. Or perhaps an eyeliner that was copper/gold or silver/gold instead of blue(!) and yellow(!). 

-Bracelet stack - I like where they were going with these but these particular bracelets do not look like high-end ones. I may be biased due to the chunk missing on one of my stones. Perhaps something from Kenneth Jay Lane would have looked less cheap?

-Clutch - I'm not sure what I can add to the discussion of these. Wow are they poorly made. I'm a huge designer purse fan and after seeing these I will never buy anything from RB of McD. 

C+P of prices from reviews:

Cuyana Turkish Towel ($55):
Sisco Berluti Bracelet Stack (~$100):
Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave ($24)
Clutch from R. B. of McD ($~100)
Clarkâ€™s Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist ($25)
Smashbox Cosmeticsâ€™s The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner ($24)
Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple) ($6.50)

Roughly 33% of the box is something that works for me, the eyeliner is a miss but itâ€™s functional (not broken) and I can most likely sell it or wear it at Pitchfork, Lolla or another festival this summer. One box I ordered has 60% of the merchandise damaged (clutch and bracelet) and the other box has 30% damaged (clutch only). Considering the clutch and bracelet were supposed to be the big items in the Resort Box this level of quality is completely unacceptable. 

Itâ€™s one thing to have items break in shipping, leak, freeze, whatever. That happens despite the best efforts. The clutches went through two and possibly three sets of quality checks before being placed in the box: the person manufacturing them, QA at RB of McD and QA at PopSugar. If this is what passed Iâ€™d hate to see what failed.

I think a big problem with some of these designers that are included is theyâ€™re trying to design merchandise to meet a lower price point than what their used to. So they skimp on everything; quality of materials, visual inspections, zippers that work. If weâ€™d received a clutch in all fabric that was stitched correctly, had no color transfers, pulls, no zipper malfunctions, a liner, then that would be fine. But since RB of McD does leather goods they skimped on the leather and thatâ€™s something thatâ€™s very noticeable.

As a side note the tagline of RB of McD is: â€œ_R.B. of McD_ was conceived in DTLA by the air you breathe, *by the booze in your cup*, and by the passion that pushes you every single day of your life.â€ (bolded by me).


----------



## janaelisa (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As a side note the tagline of RB of McD is: â€œ_R.B. of McD_ was conceived in DTLA by the air you breathe, *by the booze in your cup*, and by the passion that pushes you every single day of your life.â€ (bolded by me).
That explains the drunken stitching on the clutches!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 17, 2014)

> C+P of prices from reviews: Cuyana Turkish Towel ($55): Sisco Berluti Bracelet Stack (~$100): Epicuren Discovery Tropical Lave ($24) Clutch from R. B. of McD ($~100) Clarkâ€™s Botanicals Cellular Lifting Moisture Mist ($25) Smashbox Cosmeticsâ€™s The Santigolden Age: Double-Ended Limitless Eyeliner ($24) Salty Road Salt Water Taffy (salty caramel apple) ($6.50)


 Wow. Looking at all these photos of the poorly made clutches is depressing. I wonder if they had a big batch of them contracted out and made by someone else to meet the Popsugar time/cost demand? I really do like my clutch. It's pretty and was stitched just fine, but I still wouldn't put the value at anywhere near $100 and maybe they should not have called it the #2 or compared it to that one. I don't mind having the clutch/pouch in the box, but I think one more truly high ticket item would have rounded out the box better.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 17, 2014)

If you compare it to the real #2, it seems like what we got is like a cheap flea market copycat version ...

I am not sure if PS is to blame for the debacle .. based on that pic of them visiting R.B. of McD it looks like they got a presentation of their stuff and at that point probably agreed to have #2 in their boxes .. and didn't expect what they actually got.

A well done special PS #2 in Leather/Canvas with lining and otherwise well done would have been great. And, based on what PS has sent so far in Special Edition boxes, I wouldn't be surprised if that's what they were expecting as well.

Anyways, I am still happy with the box .. despite all the troubles and problems. It does feel worth its money to me.


----------



## yetta2885 (Apr 17, 2014)

I contacted RB of McD today about the chains that I had ordered. Although I ordered the chains on April 6, they weren't shipped until the 15th. They were shipped by FedEx ground, with an expected delivery of April 22. I believe all chins were shipped at the same time. The customer service rep said they had over 200 ordered. Also, if anyone is thinking about buying a bag, there is a code for 30% off April 15-April 22. use popsugar30 as the code.


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 17, 2014)

I had to show you guys this hahahaha




So sad too because the ones on their site look so pretty and nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to show you guys this hahahaha





So sad too because the ones on their site look so pretty and nice




I don't even know how to react to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmc8683 (Apr 17, 2014)

I honestly think the clutch is a joke. I probably will just use it as a take to the bar with no cares type purse. I'd worry more about my cards on the inside than the purse. It's just not a cute color and it's poorly made. Certainly NOT the way to get a buyer to say, "Hmm, I'd like to look at more of their stuff." I had a terrible experience with a Rebecca Minkoff bag, sent it back to be repaired (and they sent it back seriously sharpy fixed- didn't even match) and I will never, ever buy another RM bag. So my perceptions of this RB of McD are a no purchase.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 17, 2014)

I really like everything.  And it's going to be a sad day when I run out of this taffy.


----------



## junkiejk (Apr 17, 2014)

That clutch is embarrassingly cheap looking!  That company has only done great reputational damage having them in the special edition box.  My goodness, a better quality sunglass case made by them or anything else smaller but well constructed would have gone a lot further.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my bag. I was one of the first to receive my box.













The zipper doesn't close all the way and the right side isn't sewn so it lays flat. It puckers so when I put it  down on a flat surface and try to smooth it down, it pulls in and up making the bag look weird and cheap. I also think I have two different types of leather. The front with the letters is the "nicer" softer leather. The back piece is harder and pebbled.  There is also ink just outside of the seams.

Don't even get me started on not having a liner!!!! 

A good friend of mine has a "real" #2 from this company. The bag is AMAZING.  It's beautiful. The leather is supple and had not a single mark on it when she received it. The "real" thing is truly a work of art with fine craftsmanship.  Sadly, these aren't even close to what the real one is like.
I don't know what to think.  They Popsugar description card says #2 clutch exclusive for POPSUGAR.  To hear you say your friend's #2 bag is amazing just blows my mind.  It is crazy the designer would have such differences?  They put these out and ruined their reputation.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to show you guys this hahahaha





So sad too because the ones on their site look so pretty and nice




Unbelievable.  The video goes on about what great quality the clutch is for POPSUGAR.  With the number of complaints, I am seriously shocked they would even post that POPSUGAR makes them look like a million bucks.  Really?  I would bet the video was taken before the boxes went out.  I would take it off of Facebook.  It is like they don't realize the number of complaints on the clutches.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 17, 2014)

The turquoise bracelet from my stack left black marks around my wrist today. I was VERY surprised. Granted,I have a daily arm party going on so I've been wearing them pretty much since I got them. Not the same arm and of course I take them off at night. When I took them off today I had a series of black ovals going around my wrist. It washed off and it was fine- no rash or anything. I just didn't expect it from this material. It's not a metal and the ovals aren't the color of the stones so I don't think it's the paint on the stones. Anyone else have this prob?


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The turquoise bracelet from my stack left black marks around my wrist today. I was VERY surprised. Granted,I have a daily arm party going on so I've been wearing them pretty much since I got them. Not the same arm and of course I take them off at night. When I took them off today I had a series of black ovals going around my wrist. It washed off and it was fine- no rash or anything. I just didn't expect it from this material. It's not a metal and the ovals aren't the color of the stones so I don't think it's the paint on the stones. Anyone else have this prob?
The only thing I can think of is that it could be the darker lines on the turquoise stones that is rubbing off.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only thing I can think of is that it could be the darker lines on the turquoise stones that is rubbing off.
The spots were obvious full ovals, so I doubt it was a the paint, it was more in the shape of where the stones sit on my wrist. I looked at the bracelet again this am and I noticed that there was some discoloration on the stones. Maybe it's just something with my body chemistry.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 18, 2014)

I have the feeling that the turquoise paint is running off on mine. Just slightly, but I've only worn them for a few hours. Or maybe they were always like that. I could imagine the paint reacting with your skin ..


----------



## DrOpossum (Apr 18, 2014)

So I finally received my box on Wednesday - 2 days earlier than expected. I'll be honest, I was disappointed - not just with problems with the products, but the shipping and overall curation. I feel like I won't continue with PopSugar

Anyhow, my clutch is TERRIBLE. Like, it's half an inch long on one side than the other. It looks cheap and poorly made, and if I would see it at TJ Maxx for $10, I wouldn't buy it. Did anyone else have issues with differing lengths of the leather?





I don't feel like it's even worth emailing customer service about this, because I will only receive another poorly made clutch. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## katyrn (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DrOpossum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I finally received my box on Wednesday - 2 days earlier than expected. I'll be honest, I was disappointed - not just with problems with the products, but the shipping and overall curation. I feel like I won't continue with PopSugar

Anyhow, my clutch is TERRIBLE. Like, it's half an inch long on one side than the other. It looks cheap and poorly made, and if I would see it at TJ Maxx for $10, I wouldn't buy it. Did anyone else have issues with differing lengths of the leather?





I don't feel like it's even worth emailing customer service about this, because I will only receive another poorly made clutch. Anyone have suggestions? 
Wow that is something terrible. When I get my replacement from PS, if I'm not happy about it, I think I will email RB of McD. Even if that doesn't result in any outcome, at least they will know how upset we all are with this "high end" handbag.


----------



## cobainrls (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DrOpossum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I finally received my box on Wednesday - 2 days earlier than expected. I'll be honest, I was disappointed - not just with problems with the products, but the shipping and overall curation. I feel like I won't continue with PopSugar

Anyhow, my clutch is TERRIBLE. Like, it's half an inch long on one side than the other. It looks cheap and poorly made, and if I would see it at TJ Maxx for $10, I wouldn't buy it. Did anyone else have issues with differing lengths of the leather?





I don't feel like it's even worth emailing customer service about this, because I will only receive another poorly made clutch. Anyone have suggestions? 
Wow! Now I want to check mine out..crazy!


----------



## celticjade (Apr 18, 2014)

> The spots were obvious full ovals, so I doubt it was a the paint, it was more in the shape of where the stones sit on my wrist. I looked at the bracelet again this am and I noticed that there was some discoloration on the stones. Maybe it's just something with my body chemistry.


 No, it's not your chemistry. I've worn mine practically everyday, and the paint is rubbing off. It's a brownish red underneath. Cheap. It feels like the bracelet company went super, super cheap with this. It's a shame. The pamphlet the box came with said it was made out of "turquoise, labradorite, and brass stones.". Or something like that. Do you think POPSGAR knew they didn't give us real turquoise?


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, it's not your chemistry. I've worn mine practically everyday, and the paint is rubbing off. It's a brownish red underneath. Cheap. It feels like the bracelet company went super, super cheap with this. It's a shame. The pamphlet the box came with said it was made out of "turquoise, labradorite, and brass stones.". Or something like that.

Do you think POPSGAR knew they didn't give us real turquoise?

I'm not sure if POPSUGAR knows.

I emailed the bracelet company and asked if the bracelets on their site that are turquoise colored are real turquoise or dyed howlite. I thought they might be real because of the high price tag (a single turquoise looking bracelet sells for over $60). The person who replied to my email said the bracelets are NOT turquoise, they are dyed howlite, all of the three I asked about. 

So I was pretty surprised. 

Some of their bracelets look to be real materials (batik, wood, bone) but I am skeptical about anything they call a gemstone (I think technically they can get away with calling them "turquoise gemstones" because they are turquoise colored and howlite is a gemstone). I think you should email before and ask if you are concerned when possibly buying things from them in the future. 

I made some Sisco and Berluti inspired bracelets last night, it is really easy to do, I even found the beads used in a bracelet with yellow czech glass that retails for $68


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 18, 2014)

> No, it's not your chemistry. I've worn mine practically everyday, and the paint is rubbing off. It's a brownish red underneath. Cheap. It feels like the bracelet company went super, super cheap with this. It's a shame. The pamphlet the box came with said it was made out of "turquoise, labradorite, and brass stones.". Or something like that. Do you think POPSGAR knew they didn't give us real turquoise?


Ok it's good to know I'm not the only one. I took a pic of the discoloration on the stones.




[/img][/img]


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 18, 2014)

> I'm not sure if POPSUGAR knows. I emailed the bracelet company and asked if the bracelets on their site that are turquoise colored are real turquoise or dyed howlite. I thought they might be real because of the high price tag (a single turquoise looking bracelet sells for over $60). The person who replied to my email said the bracelets are NOT turquoise, they are dyed howlite, all of the three I asked about.Â  So I was pretty surprised.Â  Some of their bracelets look to be real materials (batik, wood, bone) but I am skeptical about anything they call a gemstone (I think technically they can get away with calling them "turquoise gemstones" because they are turquoise colored and howlite is a gemstone). I think you should email before and ask if you are concerned when possibly buying things from them in the future.Â  I made some Sisco and Berluti inspired bracelets last night, it is really easy to do, I even found the beads used in a bracelet with yellow czech glass that retails for $68


 Love these- you did an amazing job!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Love these- you did an amazing job!!


 You did a nice job! I make jewelry and I was also very upset with the lack of real ness in the beads. They could have used real for what they charged and or used a better material to paint the "turquoise" with! There are more permanent paints and sealants. I guess I will have to redo my beads or put a sealant on them before they loose the paint they do have. I take that back. I am going to sand the howlite, repaint, and seal them. A new paint will not hold up unless the old is taken off first! Ouy!!!


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love these- you did an amazing job!!
 Thank you guys!

I used czech glass beads (6 - 8mm) and gold stardust beads from etsy, stretch magic and some silver 8mm daisy spacer beads (also called bali beads) that I found in bulk on ebay.

Also I think anyone who feels the resort box bracelets might be too large for your wrists, that it would be easy to cut the elastic cord and make the bracelets smaller. 

I wonder if any of the celebrities wearing these bracelets know that they are dyed howlite?


----------



## LetsGeaux (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure if POPSUGAR knows.

I emailed the bracelet company and asked if the bracelets on their site that are turquoise colored are real turquoise or dyed howlite. I thought they might be real because of the high price tag (a single turquoise looking bracelet sells for over $60). The person who replied to my email said the bracelets are NOT turquoise, they are dyed howlite, all of the three I asked about. 

So I was pretty surprised. 

Some of their bracelets look to be real materials (batik, wood, bone) but I am skeptical about anything they call a gemstone (I think technically they can get away with calling them "turquoise gemstones" because they are turquoise colored and howlite is a gemstone). I think you should email before and ask if you are concerned when possibly buying things from them in the future. 

I made some Sisco and Berluti inspired bracelets last night, it is really easy to do, I even found the beads used in a bracelet with yellow czech glass that retails for $68




WOW!  PopSugar needs to include YOU next!  I want the silver one with the 3 beads in the middle.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure if POPSUGAR knows.

I emailed the bracelet company and asked if the bracelets on their site that are turquoise colored are real turquoise or dyed howlite. I thought they might be real because of the high price tag (a single turquoise looking bracelet sells for over $60). The person who replied to my email said the bracelets are NOT turquoise, they are dyed howlite, all of the three I asked about. 

So I was pretty surprised. 

Some of their bracelets look to be real materials (batik, wood, bone) but I am skeptical about anything they call a gemstone (I think technically they can get away with calling them "turquoise gemstones" because they are turquoise colored and howlite is a gemstone). I think you should email before and ask if you are concerned when possibly buying things from them in the future. 

I made some Sisco and Berluti inspired bracelets last night, it is really easy to do, I even found the beads used in a bracelet with yellow czech glass that retails for $68




These are beautiful!  Thank you so much for letting us know about the 'turquoise'!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure if POPSUGAR knows.

I emailed the bracelet company and asked if the bracelets on their site that are turquoise colored are real turquoise or dyed howlite. I thought they might be real because of the high price tag (a single turquoise looking bracelet sells for over $60). The person who replied to my email said the bracelets are NOT turquoise, they are dyed howlite, all of the three I asked about. 

So I was pretty surprised. 

Some of their bracelets look to be real materials (batik, wood, bone) but I am skeptical about anything they call a gemstone (I think technically they can get away with calling them "turquoise gemstones" because they are turquoise colored and howlite is a gemstone). I think you should email before and ask if you are concerned when possibly buying things from them in the future. 

I made some Sisco and Berluti inspired bracelets last night, it is really easy to do, I even found the beads used in a bracelet with yellow czech glass that retails for $68




These are prettier than the ones in the box!  I love the yellow one!


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are prettier than the ones in the box!  I love the yellow one!
Thanks!

If you are interested in making one, I got two strands of the yellow beads here (but I have small wrists): https://www.etsy.com/listing/180663938/25-opaque-yellow-picasso-faceted-4x7mm?ref=sr_gallery_18&amp;ga_search_query=yellow+glass+czech+beads+picasso+rondelle&amp;ga_order=most_relevant&amp;ga_ship_to=US&amp;ga_search_type=all&amp;ga_view_type=gallery

Also you can google this in etsy and it will pull up more: "yellow glass czech beads picasso rondelle"

This is the Sisco + Berluti bracelet I was trying to imitate:

http://www.siscoberluti.com/product/272/Yellow-Czech-Glass


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Â Thank you guys! I used czech glass beads (6 - 8mm) and gold stardust beads from etsy, stretch magic and some silver 8mm daisy spacer beads (also called bali beads) that I found in bulk on ebay. Also I think anyone who feels the resort box bracelets might be too large for your wrists, that it would be easy to cut the elastic cord and make the bracelets smaller.Â  I wonder if any of the celebrities wearing these bracelets know that they are dyed howlite?


 Though you don't need any help I say Boadicea why don't we get together make bracelet of quality gemstones and let Popsugar know and sell them to PS for a decent price and hopefully everyone would be happy! It would be great to see some smiles here!!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 18, 2014)

Does anyone else feel like the Turkish towel has a rabbi shawl appearance? When I wrap myself in it after a shower, I feel like I hooked up with a rabbi and happened to grab his shawl. Not a feeling I thought I was likely to have in life! Haha.


----------



## bttrflie (Apr 18, 2014)

I received a poorly made clutch as well and emailed PS and they are sending me a replacement. This is my least fav special edition box so far (I get them all, even the NM one). I guess I do like the towel, bath gel, and taffy. Did not like the clutch, bracelet, or eyeliners. I really hope that all the complaints about the clutch cause PS to look at the quality of their products in the future.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2014)

> Does anyone else feel like the Turkish towel has a rabbi shawl appearance? When I wrap myself in it after a shower, I feel like I hooked up with a rabbi and happened to grab his shawl. Not a feeling I thought I was likely to have in life! Haha.


 Oh my gosh the mental image!!! I'm gonna be laughing for days now! I've been reading about all the problems with this box and I'm sorry there's been so many issues. I really want to buy one of these boxes someday (I think the fall one starts selling shortly after my birthday in August) but I don't want to pay that much to have all the issues you ladies are having! I'm so glad that many of you are communicating with PS about these issues, they won't be able to improve and know who to work with in the future without your feedback. Big hugs to all of you and I hope everything gets resolved!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Though you don't need any help I say Boadicea why don't we get together make bracelet of quality gemstones and let Popsugar know and sell them to PS for a decent price and hopefully everyone would be happy! It would be great to see some smiles here!!!!
I would buy those bracelets!


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure if POPSUGAR knows.

I emailed the bracelet company and asked if the bracelets on their site that are turquoise colored are real turquoise or dyed howlite. I thought they might be real because of the high price tag (a single turquoise looking bracelet sells for over $60). The person who replied to my email said the bracelets are NOT turquoise, they are dyed howlite, all of the three I asked about. 

So I was pretty surprised. 

Some of their bracelets look to be real materials (batik, wood, bone) but I am skeptical about anything they call a gemstone (I think technically they can get away with calling them "turquoise gemstones" because they are turquoise colored and howlite is a gemstone). I think you should email before and ask if you are concerned when possibly buying things from them in the future. 

I made some Sisco and Berluti inspired bracelets last night, it is really easy to do, I even found the beads used in a bracelet with yellow czech glass that retails for $68




These look great!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 19, 2014)

Sooo I got my second box and checked out the clutch.  I don't mind my first one -- it's clearly made from remnants of leather but I think it's cute and I'm using it as my office purse -- what I carry around so I don't have to use my big work tote.  I think it's lovely for that! There was a slight scratch in the leather, but it doesn't bother me.  It's not perfectly sewn, but whatever.

But the second one -- the leather portion is uneven.  I try to be reasonable with this stuff, but the uneven leather seems beyond something I can use, and certainly takes it out of gift territory.  I'm just wondering, though, whether it's worth e-mailing.  I don't want a replacement, as I can't see the clutch really being any better... Aye. Maybe I'm too lazy to e-mail and suggest some other resolution... Who knows.

Otherwise, I LOVE This box.  I like the towels so much I'm not sure I can bring myself to use them! They're so crisp and unstained now. I'm sure as soon as I use them on vacation next month, I'll promptly spill a margarita on one.


----------



## Babs28 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DrOpossum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I finally received my box on Wednesday - 2 days earlier than expected. I'll be honest, I was disappointed - not just with problems with the products, but the shipping and overall curation. I feel like I won't continue with PopSugar

Anyhow, my clutch is TERRIBLE. Like, it's half an inch long on one side than the other. It looks cheap and poorly made, and if I would see it at TJ Maxx for $10, I wouldn't buy it. Did anyone else have issues with differing lengths of the leather?





I don't feel like it's even worth emailing customer service about this, because I will only receive another poorly made clutch. Anyone have suggestions? 
I took the SAME EXACT pictures.  My clutch is uneven too.  Such poor quality.  Awful!!


----------



## elissan (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone else feel like the Turkish towel has a rabbi shawl appearance? When I wrap myself in it after a shower, I feel like I hooked up with a rabbi and happened to grab his shawl. Not a feeling I thought I was likely to have in life! Haha.

Yeah, that's what my mom said when she saw it... doesn't that look like a tefillin?


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 19, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the replacement clutch yet? Curious if they are okay or just more crap...


----------



## DrOpossum (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gcc69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten the replacement clutch yet? Curious if they are okay or just more crap...





I sent an email about my tumor-looking clutch asking for a replacement, but not if they are also crummy. If I request something else, what should I ask for? Suggestions?


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DrOpossum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent an email about my tumor-looking clutch asking for a replacement, but not if they are also crummy. If I request something else, what should I ask for? Suggestions?






Malignant does seem to describe these clutches quite nicely.

I sent an email with a dozen or so pics of my special clutches (and chipped bracelet) along with an email stating that I didn't want replacement clutches due to the numerous issues I'd seen with them. PS responded with an email asking for pictures of the clutches so they could forward them to RB of McD. I re-attached the same pictures and again stressed that I did not want replacement clutches. The last response I received was that they had all blue replacement clutches for me. Sigh. I sent a response to that stating for a third time that I didn't want replacement clutches. This was on Friday and I'm awaiting their next email stating that they've shipped my replacement clutches.

It's like dealing with the voice-recognition software when you call a bank, the response and options you get are in no way influenced by what you say and if they solve your problem it's simply a happy coincidence.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





Malignant does seem to describe these clutches quite nicely.

I sent an email with a dozen or so pics of my special clutches (and chipped bracelet) along with an email stating that I didn't want replacement clutches due to the numerous issues I'd seen with them. PS responded with an email asking for pictures of the clutches so they could forward them to RB of McD. I re-attached the same pictures and again stressed that I did not want replacement clutches. The last response I received was that they had all blue replacement clutches for me. Sigh. I sent a response to that stating for a third time that I didn't want replacement clutches. This was on Friday and I'm awaiting their next email stating that they've shipped my replacement clutches.

It's like dealing with the voice-recognition software when you call a bank, the response and options you get are in no way influenced by what you say and if they solve your problem it's simply a happy coincidence.
How frustrating.  Is there something from a previous LE box that you like?  Maybe you can suggest what you might like instead.  I hope they don't just ship you another clutch.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 20, 2014)

I just realized that the gold paint on the small bracelet is also coming off already. I'm really disappointed by the low quality of these beads. I couldn't care less if they are some obscure gemstones .. give me plastic that stays and I'm fine with it. This however is just sad.

Though I'm not blaming PS for this .. and I doubt it makes any sense asking for a replacement. It's just the way those bracelets are. I won't be thinking about ordering any other from their website though either.

They look wonderful, but if they don't last longer than a few hours looking like that .. what's the point?

I think June is the last of my prepaid regular boxes. I'm canceling after that one and I don't think I'm going to get any more LE ones either .. though maybe I shouldn't base that last decision on the frustrating experience the resort one has been. I did like that other LE I got through them a lot.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 20, 2014)

> I just realized that the gold paint on the small bracelet is also coming off already. I'm really disappointed by the low quality of these beads. I couldn't care less if they are some obscure gemstones .. give me plastic that stays and I'm fine with it. This however is just sad. Though I'm not blaming PS for this .. and I doubt it makes any sense asking for a replacement. It's just the way those bracelets are. I won't be thinking about ordering any other from their website though either. They look wonderful, but if they don't last longer than a few hours looking like that .. what's the point? I think June is the last of my prepaid regular boxes. I'm canceling after that one and I don't think I'm going to get any more LE ones either .. though maybe I shouldn't base that last decision on the frustrating experience the resort one has been. I did like that other LE I got through them a lot.


 I was fortunate to recieve a not so bad all blue clutch. I canceled my Sub. After waiting 2 months for this box I'm extremely disappointed with the the three higher cost high end items. The towell is more like a strangely shaped table cloth, it's really not that large even for a towell, I'm probably going to end using in my Airstream for a table cloth price - worth to me $18. The bracelets are bulkier and heavier than expected, I would have like to pair them with others, but will have to separate, they'll bother my wrist if i wore them for long - worth to me $20. The clutch, awkward looking.... Wish those letters would wear off, that don't size looks anything but high end, this is presently being used as a makeup bag.... Why did they even bother to make it one third leather? Would have been much more quality to have constructed with a bright patterned re-versable (inside out - reverse option zipper) lining and a small quality sewn on bar tag with the designer's name/logo and ditched the leather -worth to me $15.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone received their replacement clutch- the brand has a chance to redeem themselves &amp; Im interested to see how they handle the situation.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 23, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Has anyone received their replacement clutch- the brand has a chance to redeem themselves &amp; Im interested to see how they handle the situation.


I haven't gotten mine yet.  Are we supposed to get a tracking email for it, or will it just show up eventually?  In my last email from CS, they said they would be sending it out soon.  That was last Thursday.


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 24, 2014)

Baublesntreats said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet.  Are we supposed to get a tracking email for it, or will it just show up eventually?  In my last email from CS, they said they would be sending it out soon.  That was last Thursday.


I was told on Wed., the 16th, that they'd send another but didn't provide any other details. I've not gotten any tracking info...


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 24, 2014)

I received a replacement from PS a while ago &amp; I never received tracking- I think it was sent USPS &amp; it just showed up.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 24, 2014)

Just got my replacement clutch and it is even worse than the original one. Different leather colours and sizes .. plus a thread running over the leather. It looks terrible. O well. The company is clearly cheap crap.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 24, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Just got my replacement clutch and it is even worse than the original one. Different leather colours and sizes .. plus a thread running over the leather. It looks terrible. O well. The company is clearly cheap crap.


Did you get a shipping notification, or did it just show up? And really, what a bummer. I would have half a mind to send the bag back to RB of McD and ask them if they know that this is how their company is being represented.


----------



## sylarana (Apr 25, 2014)

It just appeared in my mailbox.

I'm thinking that the company (RB of McD) just wanted to use PopSugar for publicity. So, they decided to make a really really cheap copy of one of their real bags and give it to them to include in the box. So, apart from frustrated customers, they get FB posts and other publicity for free even though this version of their product totally sucks. And, based on the fact that usually the quality of the items in PS LE boxes are high, I'm just assuming that PS didn't even know that they were getting such a cheap copy version instead of the real thing.

I'm still thinking if I should contact PS CS again to tell them my mind. I won't ask for another replacement as I really don't need any more crappy bags, but just so they know. (Though I'm sure they do).

Here is a pic FYI:

The zipper does look neat this time around, but that thread .. come on! (It's sewn in on both sides .. not sure if I can cut it of without making the whole thing come apart).


----------



## Lunalena (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got my replacement clutch today and while the zipper works better , the leather on each side is different colors! Oh well...


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 26, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my replacement bag but my husband finally saw the crappy one I got already and keeps saying it looks like one of those bank deposit bags (like when I worked retail and had to drop off night deposits). I hate to say it but I think he's right!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 28, 2014)

I just received an email saying that since my Resort box shipped late they were sending a vbeaute lip gloss in my May box. (If you're not a subscriber they would send it to the address your Resort box was sent to.) 

Super excited! Love vbeaute!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 28, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I still haven't gotten my replacement bag but my husband finally saw the crappy one I got already and keeps saying it looks like one of those bank deposit bags (like when I worked retail and had to drop off night deposits). I hate to say it but I think he's right!


Funny, my dad saw it and asked the same thing. I looked at him like he was clueless and explained it was a foldover clutch. (I do see the resemblance but I also like giving my dad a hard time.)

I actually love it; mine didn't have any quality issues and it's a great size and color. I've been using it a lot when I go out for quick errands and don't want to put my card holder and phone into my pockets.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 28, 2014)

CuriouslyAmanda said:


> I just received an email saying that since my Resort box shipped late they were sending a vbeaute lip gloss in my May box. (If you're not a subscriber they would send it to the address your Resort box was sent to.)
> 
> Super excited! Love vbeaute!


Yup! Got the email also... looking forward to trying this brand.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 28, 2014)

I truly loved their monthly boxes, but this special edition was highly disappointing to me. I could have gotten two of the monthly boxes for the cost of this box and had double the enjoyment.


----------



## janaelisa (Apr 28, 2014)

I got the replacement clutch too (no notification, it just showed up), and it was slightly better sewn but it's still not that nice. It's just sort of cheap looking. And now that I have bank deposit bag in my head, that's all I'll see!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 28, 2014)

I received replacement for the bracelet and the clutch.  Both are so much better.  I received the all navy clutch.  The front leather is smoother and the leather on the back has the lavender tinge.  I am wondering if these clutches are supposed to have the 2 toned leather.  The tan one has the stamp on the textured side and it would have been so much better had it been on the smoother side.  I am going to gift the all navy one with the other items in the box.  I may end up using the tan one.  But, I won't use the clutch as a clutch but more as a bag to put in a bag.  For right now it will sit in a drawer.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 28, 2014)

They will be sending me a replacement clutch - we shall see how it goes. I don't have high hopes based on what others have said.

For those who got the chain to go on the clutch...what did you think of the chain? I love the lobster claw clasp but I felt the chain itself looked kinda cheap. I feel like the chain is a brass or rose gold color while the clasp itself is gold. Am I the only one who feels this way?

Overall I am disappointed with RB of McD. I was so excited initially... the bags on their website look lovely. I will say that the customer service seems really great but the products are so "meh". I doubt I will ever buy a leather good from them based on the bank deposit bags...I mean clutches we received.


----------



## katyrn (Apr 28, 2014)

I got my replacement clutch today (no notification, all navy). It's okay. Better than the first. I still don't really know what to do with it. Also received the email about the gift for the the late shipment... that was awfully nice.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 28, 2014)

i too received my replacement clutch in all navy and I noticed that it had two types of leather and it made me look at my old one in tan/navy and it also had two different pieces of letter and its a different size.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone know how to get to the swap thread for PS on this new site layout? I really want to try to swap for more of that yummy taffy.


----------



## flynt (Apr 29, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Does anyone know how to get to the swap thread for PS on this new site layout? I really want to try to swap for more of that yummy taffy.


Here's a link to one of the swap threads: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/128048-popsugar-box-swaps-monthly-and-specials/


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 29, 2014)

I got my replacement (all blue) clutch today. It's way better than the two-tone one I was sent in the box. The leathers are still different colors of blue/bluish-purple, but I might use some day...


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 30, 2014)

Is everyone getting the lipgloss, or only people whose boxes were shipped late?

Also, I hate this new format


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 30, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Is everyone getting the lipgloss, or only people whose boxes were shipped late?
> 
> Also, I hate this new format


I don't know. I'm assuming only the people whose boxes were shipped late and that they're emailing everyone who'll be getting it.

Mine was a week late and I got the apology note and actually sent CS a message asking if they were offering anything because the boxes were late and was told that unfortunately they weren't at the time. I think it's great that they're trying to make up for it. I'm sure many people were counting on the box arriving in a timely manner so they could gift the box or items in it.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I did receive the email (my box was the late shipping). I also received my replacement bag today and it was much better than the first one.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 1, 2014)

Kudos to PS for giving us a "Im sorry, we were late email.." - I really didn't expect anything &amp; I think it was beyond generous of them. I do like the brand, has anyone tried this particular product yet?


----------



## flynt (May 1, 2014)

I think everyone is getting the gloss; I wasn't one of the people with late shipping and I got the email.


----------



## Lisa80 (May 12, 2014)

How are the Sisco &amp; Berluti bracelets holding up? I see from the PopSugar Mus Have FB there is 20% off their site thru May 21 with code SISCOMH


----------



## jodierenee (May 14, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just got an email for ANOTHER PS Special Edition Box. Theme is "Summer". $100.

I can't help myself...already ordered!

"Supposedly" ships by June 7th.


----------



## had706 (May 15, 2014)

Has anyone who did not get a May box received their lip gloss yet? I cancelled my regular subscription so it would have to ship separate but haven't received anything yet.


----------



## gcc69 (May 15, 2014)

had706 said:


> Has anyone who did not get a May box received their lip gloss yet? I cancelled my regular subscription so it would have to ship separate but haven't received anything yetI I have


I am no longer a subscriber (March was my last box) and I've also not yet received my lip gloss.


----------



## catipa (May 15, 2014)

had706 said:


> Has anyone who did not get a May box received their lip gloss yet? I cancelled my regular subscription so it would have to ship separate but haven't received anything yet.


I have not received mine yet either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katyrn (May 16, 2014)

I haven't received mine either and I'm no longer a subscriber. Maybe it's time for a little email action to CS.


----------



## Sadejane (May 16, 2014)

I resubbed to the monthly Popsugar box and received my lipgloss in the May box, fyi.  Hope everyone gets their free gift.


----------



## had706 (May 16, 2014)

had706 said:


> Has anyone who did not get a May box received their lip gloss yet? I cancelled my regular subscription so it would have to ship separate but haven't received anything yet.


My lip gloss actually showed up in the mail today. Hope everyone else gets theirs soon!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 16, 2014)

had706 said:


> My lip gloss actually showed up in the mail today. Hope everyone else gets theirs soon!


That's good to know. I cancelled my sub but haven't gotten the lipgloss yet.


----------



## feisty1 (May 17, 2014)

I received my lip treatment today. I did not order a May box, it just came in a little bubble envelope. I love it! Not sticky and makes my lips look smooth and plumper!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (May 18, 2014)

I LOVED the lip treatment!  I love the color, I love the lip feel, I love the gloss.  I reapplied many times the first couple of days I had it, but then my lips started burning and it took a few days for it to go away, so I haven't used it since.  Help me!  What can I do to stop it from burning?  I want to love it again!


----------



## feisty1 (May 18, 2014)

Did your lips start to peel? Or did they just have a burning sensation? Sounds like a sensitivity to the product. I will let you know if my lips have the same reaction! I am so sorry that happened to you! So far I woke up with non chapped and plumped up lips this this morning.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 19, 2014)

I ordered 2 boxes. I received one gloss in my regular sub box and 1 seperatly in the mail. I also never received any emails about it.


----------



## gcc69 (May 19, 2014)

My mail was delivered today and I've still not gotten mine yet...


----------



## katyrn (May 19, 2014)

I emailed the PS support. They emailed back on Friday saying that they would look into the reason why I haven't received my lip gloss and get back to me on Monday. They still haven't gotten back to me.


----------



## gcc69 (May 21, 2014)

katyrn said:


> I emailed the PS support. They emailed back on Friday saying that they would look into the reason why I haven't received my lip gloss and get back to me on Monday. They still haven't gotten back to me.


Did you ever get a response? I've also still not received the lip gloss... I have not contacted PS yet though--since others received theirs last as early as last Thursday or Friday, I figured it would arrive by Tuesday at the latest. I find it ironic that something meant to make up for a shipping snafu...


----------



## kristab94 (May 21, 2014)

I didn't get my lipgloss in my May box.  When I emailed them they said they would send one out.  Couple weeks later still nothing.  Emailed them again and they said it was delivered.  I'm pretty sure they sent it to an old address, as they asked me to confirm my current mailing address (the old address is about a year old).  I let them know my current shipping address is fine and they said they'd send a new one out.  

Seems like the "I'm sorry" isn't even going that well.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## katyrn (May 21, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Did you ever get a response? I've also still not received the lip gloss... I have not contacted PS yet though--since others received theirs last as early as last Thursday or Friday, I figured it would arrive by Tuesday at the latest. I find it ironic that something meant to make up for a shipping snafu...


Yes, I did. They sent me an email with a tracking number and I got my lip gloss today!


----------



## LetsGeaux (May 22, 2014)

I just traded for more taffy.


----------



## kristab94 (Jun 1, 2014)

Is anyone else still waiting on their lipgloss?  I'm hoping it's not just me.


----------



## flynt (Jun 2, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their lipgloss? I'm hoping it's not just me.


I was waiting for a while but it turned out they sent my lip gloss to the first mailing address I signed up with instead of my current one. Thankfully my previous address was my mom's but it seems like there's an issue if you've used multiple addresses.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their lipgloss?  I'm hoping it's not just me.


I am too. I contacted them earlier last week and although they never confirmed if they sent one out in the first place, they said they would mail another. I have only ordered from one account/address so I am not sure what the problem was.


----------



## gcc69 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am the same (still no lipgloss). I emailed CS on 5/21, on 5/22 they asked me to confirm my address (it's the same), and on the 23rd they said they were sending another and that it might take up to two weeks to receive.

I am feeling doubtful that they ever sent it. Too many have reported that they didn't get it.


----------



## kristab94 (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally got a response from customer service, apparently the glosses are on backorder.  They aren't sure when mine will ship.  Sending to old addresses (which I'm assuming it what happened in my case too), forgetting to send them, and now they are on backorder - It's so bad it's just funny at this point. All to "apologize" for these type of issues the first time around.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 9, 2014)

I just realized I have not received mine either.  This will be the third contact with them regarding this.  They too said they were shipped already.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 9, 2014)

Nothing yet for me and the 12th will be the 2 weeks they said I could expect it to take to arrive....we shall see....


----------



## gcc69 (Jun 9, 2014)

This is indeed pretty darn ridiculous... I was told well over two weeks ago that it was re-sent and would be here within two weeks.

I have to say that I am now completely done with Popsugar. Since Dec., I had a three month subscription and purchased multiple monthly boxes for gifts as well as the resort box for myself, but I just can't in good conscious keep giving them money...


----------



## gcc69 (Jun 13, 2014)

My lip gloss finally arrived  yesterday. I've not tried it out yet though. This ridiculous delay for something to make up for a ridiculous delay on top of the poor quality of the clutch has me less than impressed with PS...


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 16, 2014)

I STILL have not received the lip gloss.  I contacted them over time and these are the responses. 

Last weeks (June10th) response seems so open ended.  I think most people have forgotten about these.  I would have had it not been for this forum.

Here are the responses from PS

June 10 - We're so sorry about the delay! They should be arriving within the next week or so!

May 29 - Thank you for your patience! We'll be shipping processing your order shortly. Please note that we are waiting for additional inventory from the vendor, but you will receive your extra gifts!

May 14 - Our last round of shipments went out yesterday, so they are currently in transit to you, while we don't have tracking, if you haven't received them by the end of next week, please let us know and we'll resend them to you!


----------



## had706 (Jun 16, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I LOVED the lip treatment! I love the color, I love the lip feel, I love the gloss. I reapplied many times the first couple of days I had it, but then my lips started burning and it took a few days for it to go away, so I haven't used it since. Help me! What can I do to stop it from burning? I want to love it again!


I used the lip gloss several times with no adverse effects. But today I used it and my lips started burning and turned red around the edges. I wiped it off as soon as I got to work but my lips still feel like they were sunburned though the redness has gone away. I will not be using it again so just a warning to be careful!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 16, 2014)

I ended up getting the glosses in the mail.  I tried it and it seems really nice.  I will watch to see if it causes a reaction though.  That concerns me.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 21, 2014)

I had to add this doozy of an update for everyone who received damaged or poorly constructed RBofMcD clutches. I originally ordered two Resort boxes and both came with damaged/shoddily made clutches. PopSugar kept sending replacements that they swore had been reviewed in-house and were mint but yet I kept receiving awful clutches. I currently have seven clutches in my living room (once they only sent one replacement clutch). PopSugar has finally agreed to send something else. Why?

When I received the last duo I again emailed them about the usual issues; poor stitching, mismatched leather, scratches, zipper not closing, etc. In response PS now claimed that RBofMcD had designed these to look 'distressed' so all the things I was complaining about were part of the charm of the clutch and not something worthy of a replacement. (eyeroll, eyeroll, eyes roll out onto the floor)

I spent over an hour at work going through this thread, blog reviews of the Resort box, RBofMcD's social media and PS's social media to find all the issues with the clutches sent to subscribers vs the perfect ones that were sent to blogs for review and shown by RBofMcD and PS as what we were supposed to get in the Resort box. I also asked why they replaced several sets of mine before claiming these were styled to look used and why RBofMcD was selling clutches that were scratched for 30$ if they were supposed to look that way? (A few MUTers had emailed RBofMcD and been told about this special promo)

After this PS finally agreed to send two replacement items that aren't clutches and sent me a pre-paid label to mail back my mountain o' shoddy clutches. I want to thank everyone in this forum that posted pictures and descriptions of how awful their clutches were, I couldn't have proven that RBofMcD had sent out junky clutches without you!


----------



## gcc69 (Jun 22, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I had to add this doozy of an update for everyone who received damaged or poorly constructed RBofMcD clutches. I originally ordered two Resort boxes and both came with damaged/shoddily made clutches. PopSugar kept sending replacements that they swore had been reviewed in-house and were mint but yet I kept receiving awful clutches. I currently have seven clutches in my living room (once they only sent one replacement clutch). PopSugar has finally agreed to send something else. Why?
> 
> When I received the last duo I again emailed them about the usual issues; poor stitching, mismatched leather, scratches, zipper not closing, etc. In response PS now claimed that RBofMcD had designed these to look 'distressed' so all the things I was complaining about were part of the charm of the clutch and not something worthy of a replacement. (eyeroll, eyeroll, eyes roll out onto the floor)
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow... The photo of the clutch in the little brochure enclosed in the box CLEARLY shows a clutch that properly zips shut.  They were total junk.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jul 16, 2014)

My replacement items for my two awful RBofMcD clutches showed up today (well seven clutches including all the janky replacements). PS sent me the Erickson Beamon Blondie bracelet from the 2013 LE Holiday box and the Samudra Pouch from the 2014 LE Summer box. Even though both items have a retail value less than the two RBofMcD clutches I'm much happier with them. I'd actually just bought a similar clutch (below) from Lil Coconut Hawaii but I’m more than happy to have extra beachy clutches/pouches for the summer.


----------

